# Liverpool 2013-14



## TruXta (May 20, 2013)

Let's just get it over with shall we?

Aim: CL qualification. Keep Suarez, strengthen the defense, replace Pepe if he leaves. Also need another 1st team winger IMO.

BR will stay (happie chappie remember our bet? ), for another season at least.


----------



## Dandred (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Big Gunz (May 20, 2013)

Should have titled the thread "So which 3 will end up with the envelope this year?".


----------



## mack (May 21, 2013)

Toure as a first signing of the Summer? Kolo not YaYa unforyunately


----------



## TruXta (May 21, 2013)

No please.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 21, 2013)

No thanks, he seems happy picking up his inflated wages and not fighting for a place in Citeh.


----------



## N_igma (May 21, 2013)

I won't settle for less than winning the league. I'm not a superstitious man but it's all that cunt Fergie's fault we haven't won it...


----------



## Big Gunz (May 21, 2013)

How about Micah Richards?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 21, 2013)

£15 million for Andy Carroll. Toure will just be brought in as cover, it seems Skrtel and Coates are going. We also seem to be in for Kyriakos Papadopoulos.


----------



## TruXta (May 21, 2013)

N_igma said:


> I won't settle for less than winning the league. I'm not a superstitious man but it's all that cunt Fergie's fault we haven't won it...


 You're giving the rest of us a bad rep.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (May 21, 2013)

[quote="TruXta, post: 12249636, member: 41781"

BR will stay (happie chappie remember our bet? ), for another season at least.[/quote]

Didn't I also have same bet with happie chappie?

 Suarez to stay and possibly 3 new centre halves and possibly holding midfielder.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 21, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> We also seem to be in for Kyriakos Papadopoulos.


 
That's easy for you to say.


----------



## N_igma (May 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You're giving the rest of us a bad rep.



Chill it was a joke


----------



## TruXta (May 22, 2013)

So was mine


----------



## TruXta (May 22, 2013)

West Ham offers 15 millions for Carroll. Bite their hands off.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 22, 2013)

^^
Injured again for four months!  Yeah cut our loses.


----------



## TruXta (May 22, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> ^^
> Injured again for four months! Yeah cut our loses.


I thought you were desperate to get him back?


----------



## Big Gunz (May 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I thought you were desperate to get him back?


 
I wouldn't say desperate but would say I have seen glimpses of what he can do, he's more than just a target man also and has done some good things on the deck for the Hammers. But injuries are a worry, he's hardly played in 3 years. Might be something to do with his style of play, expected to leap around half the time. And he deserves more than a role on the bench. So might as well cut our losses and Sturridge has been very good so...


----------



## Dandred (May 22, 2013)

It's going to be interesting to see what's going to happen in regards to out defense this summer, I can't see our midfield and attack changing that much.


----------



## Favelado (May 23, 2013)

Linda Pizutti sent me a DM on Twitter today. She tweeted that nasty New York Times article and I pulled her up on it. She got in touch to say sorry! Journalist apologised too.


----------



## Favelado (May 28, 2013)

Amusing.

http://evertonarentwe.com/TYRRELL.pdf


----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2013)

Toure ???


----------



## Favelado (May 28, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Toure ???


 
I wish we were principled enought to reject a drugs cheat.


----------



## Badgers (May 28, 2013)

Favelado said:
			
		

> I wish we were principled enought to reject a drugs cheat.



Heh but :hmmm


----------



## Big Gunz (May 29, 2013)

He used to be good.


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

Gah, so it's confirmed then. Hope we get that young Greek they're banging on about then, so we have someone for the long term. Hopefully Kelly will make a full return after the summer too. Skrtel to Arsenal according to the Rumour Mill. Now that would be funny.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2013)

Toure on a free transfer yeah?


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

Yeah supposedly. Reckon his wages will be high tho.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Yeah supposedly. Reckon his wages will be high tho.



Oh well. We are still financially ahead after the Torres/Carroll debacles. 

Nobody sniffing around Suarez yet?


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Oh well. We are still financially ahead after the Torres/Carroll debacles.
> 
> Nobody sniffing around Suarez yet?


Nothing concrete so far I think, but obviously plenty of clubs will have put feelers out. I have a gut feeling he'll stay at least another season, but who knows.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Oh well. We are still financially ahead after the Torres/Carroll debacles.
> 
> Nobody sniffing around Suarez yet?


not if they know what's good for them


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I wish we were principled enought to reject a drugs cheat.


not principled enough to reject a racist so drug cheats can sleep easy at liverpool


----------



## TruXta (May 29, 2013)

It's been 28 years since Heysel today. These are the people that were killed due to the actions of Liverpool fans:

Rocco Acerra, Bruno Balli, Alfons Bos, Giancarlo Bruschera, Andrea Casula, Giovanni Casula, Nino Cerullo, Willy Chielens, Giuseppina Conti, Dirk Daenecky, Dionisio Fabbro, Jacques François, Eugenio Gagliano, Francesco Galli, Giancarlo Gonnelli, Alberto Guarini, Giovacchino Landini, Roberto Lorentini, Barbara Lusci, Franco Martelli, Loris Messore, Gianni Mastroiaco, Sergio Bastino Mazzino,Luciano Rocco Papaluca, Luigi Pidone, Benito Pistolato, Patrick Radcliffe, Antonio Ragnanese, Claude Robert, Mario Ronchi,Domenico Russo, Tarcisio Salvi, Gianfranco Sarto, Amedeo Giuseppe Spolaore, Mario Spanu, Tarcisio Venturin, Jean Michel Walla and Claudio Zavaroni.

RIP.

[shamelessly nicked from Reddit]


----------



## Favelado (May 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> not principled enough to reject a racist so drug cheats can sleep easy at liverpool


 
Oh look, a Millwall apologist. Go on, fuck off out of it you cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Oh look, a Millwall apologist. Go on, fuck off out of it you cunt.


Oh a scouse apologist for racism


----------



## Favelado (May 29, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh a scouse apologist for racism


 
That's not true. You've made that up.

Still, you're a man who uses Heysel to score points, whilst not even knowing much about the tragedy itself, so it's to be expected.

Looking forward to yet another obvious post in response. What's it going to be? "I know you are, you said you are, you can't say it back." It's usually something as searingly original as that.

Fucking prick.


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's been 28 years since Heysel today. These are the people that were killed due to the actions of *the Belgian FA and police, UEFA and*Liverpool fans:
> 
> Rocco Acerra, Bruno Balli, Alfons Bos, Giancarlo Bruschera, Andrea Casula, Giovanni Casula, Nino Cerullo, Willy Chielens, Giuseppina Conti, Dirk Daenecky, Dionisio Fabbro, Jacques François, Eugenio Gagliano, Francesco Galli, Giancarlo Gonnelli, Alberto Guarini, Giovacchino Landini, Roberto Lorentini, Barbara Lusci, Franco Martelli, Loris Messore, Gianni Mastroiaco, Sergio Bastino Mazzino,Luciano Rocco Papaluca, Luigi Pidone, Benito Pistolato, Patrick Radcliffe, Antonio Ragnanese, Claude Robert, Mario Ronchi,Domenico Russo, Tarcisio Salvi, Gianfranco Sarto, Amedeo Giuseppe Spolaore, Mario Spanu, Tarcisio Venturin, Jean Michel Walla and Claudio Zavaroni.
> 
> ...


corrected for you


----------



## Favelado (May 29, 2013)

There's one further change to make Belboid, but today's not the day for it maybe. RIP to all of the 39.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

Favelado said:


> That's not true. You've made that up.
> 
> Still, you're a man who uses Heysel to score points, whilst not even knowing much about the tragedy itself, so it's to be expected.
> 
> ...


 
it is fucking true you snide little shit. as you'll note above i'm having a dig at liverpool for their continued employment of suarez. but you don't like that, and so you have a pop at me. makes you an apologist for the disgraceful way liverpool have behaved over suarez and by extension an apologist for suarez's racism. please in future think things through before you deny them you awful little bore.


----------



## Favelado (May 29, 2013)

Just because I criticise you for bringing up Suárez, it doesn't mean I'm an apologist for his past actions at all. You're telling me to think it through as well. Brilliant.

Quick, get another rolled-eyes smiley out. They're _always_ great. Make sure you get the last word though, that's the most important thing.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Just because I criticise you for bringing up Suárez, it doesn't mean I'm an apologist for his past actions at all. You're telling me to think it through as well. Brilliant.
> 
> Quick, get another rolled-eyes smiley out. They're _always_ great. Make sure you get the last word though, that's the most important thing.


 
in future if you want someone to respond then quote or tag them in the post. if on the other hand you want to reply in a sly way so your post can easily go unnoticed by the person you affect to reply to then continue in your dishonest way.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 29, 2013)

We've signed Iago Aspas, replacement for Luis?


----------



## belboid (May 29, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've signed Iago Aspas, replacement for Luis?


well, Iago's do have a history of hating Moors...


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2013)

Sturridge


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2013)

belboid said:


> well, Iago's do have a history of hating Moors...


 
now you know why he didn't go to a yorkshire club


----------



## DexterTCN (May 29, 2013)

belboid said:


> well, Iago's do have a history of hating Moors...


 
An excellent joke ruined by an apostrophe.  You are dead to me.

Looks like Suarez is off, then.


----------



## belboid (May 30, 2013)

fuck off - I'm a greengrocer!


----------



## Sunray (May 30, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've signed Iago Aspas, replacement for Luis?




100% certain he's gone to Madrid.

Sad as sometimes the play was immense.  Sturridge isn't the same player but I like his control and power, someone 1/2 decent to support him, might not miss him too much.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

Nothing certain about it.


----------



## Dandred (May 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Let's just get it over with shall we?
> 
> Aim: CL qualification.* Keep Suarez*, strengthen the defense, replace Pepe if he leaves. Also need another 1st team winger IMO.
> 
> BR will stay (happie chappie remember our bet? ), for another season at least.


 
I'm having  Déjà vu


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2013)

Marca reporting that a deal has been agreed between Madrid and Suarez, but not Liverpool.


> MARCA already reported a few days ago that there had been contact between Luis Suárez and Real Madrid. MARCA can now confirm that a deal to sign the Uruguayan has been struck between both parties.
> 
> As far as MARCA knows, the deal - which we must clarify, has not been finalised - would be for four years and would include a significant pay-rise for the player


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Marca reporting that a deal has been agreed between Madrid and Suarez, but not Liverpool.


I'd love it if that was the case and LFC simply sat back and said fuck off.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2013)

Could they do that if Madrid meet the 'release clause'? I'm still unsure as to just how automatic those are.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Could they do that if Madrid meet the 'release clause'? I'm still unsure as to just how automatic those are.


Good question. I suppose not? Else why would there be such a clause.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 30, 2013)

We'll take £40 million for him. And squander it on some donkey or other.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2013)

We'll take another £35m for Cisse


----------



## mack (May 30, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> We'll take £40 million for him. And squander it on some donkey or other.


 

Long gone are the days when I used to get upset over players leaving - fuck them.

Anyway we've already spent 7 million on Aspas and Lukaku is another rumored target for £15 million.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 30, 2013)

If we get £10 million for Reina we could buy Andy Carroll a couple more times for fun.


----------



## Epico (May 30, 2013)

mack said:


> Anyway we've already spent 7 million on Aspas and Lukaku is another rumored target for £15 million.



Chelsea would be off their rocker to sell Lukaku, especially to another PL team. Another season on loan might be on the cards for him but otherwise I'd be very surprised.


----------



## TruXta (May 30, 2013)

I'd be happy with Lukaku.


----------



## Voley (May 30, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> If we get £10 million for Reina we could buy Andy Carroll a couple more times for fun.


Two Andy Carroll's up front.


----------



## Favelado (May 30, 2013)

Is Suárez's release clause 40 million then?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I'd be happy with Lukaku.


I think a lot of clubs would! Will probably have a fair bit of competition for his signature if you do go in for him.


----------



## Big Gunz (May 31, 2013)

Pep Guardiola's brother Pere Guardiola is Suarez's agent, interesting fact. If he's a Catalonian man would he really let it happen? More likely to sign for Barca but they just got Neymar and Bayern look like they are going for Robert Lewandowski.


----------



## g force (May 31, 2013)

Not sure he'd go to Bayern - for one they don't need him having signed Gotze and possibly Lewandoswki. Barca just signed Neymar and have Pedro, Thaigo, Alexis Sanchez and some bloke called Messi, so don't need him either.


----------



## Dandred (May 31, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Pep Guardiola's brother Pere Guardiola is Suarez's agent, interesting fact. If he's a Catalonian man would he really let it happen? More likely to sign for Barca but they just got Neymar and Bayern look like they are going for Robert Lewandowski.


 
Money is thicker than water. 

I will be very surprised if he stays, and very fucking happy!

But alas, if he goes we have a decent strike force and Rodgers hasn't been too bad in the transfer market so far.


----------



## twistedAM (May 31, 2013)

Dandred said:


> But alas, if he goes we have a decent strike force and Rodgers hasn't been to bad in the transfer market so far.


 
Careful


----------



## friedaweed (May 31, 2013)

As long as we're rid of Dick Dastardly





I don't mind if we sell Mutley





Fuck him. If he wants to leave let him go. Just milk those Spanish cunts for every euro-penny we can get out of them


----------



## TruXta (May 31, 2013)

Two 20 million pound strikers should fill the gap he would leave nicely.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 31, 2013)

I wouldn't be sad to see Suarez go.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 31, 2013)

Madrid will certainly have a strong attacking force with Ronaldo, Suarez and Bale.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 1, 2013)

Bring back Carroll!


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Bring back Carroll!



Ssshhhhh!


----------



## TruXta (Jun 1, 2013)

Not interested in Carroll really. 15 millions for him and 50-60 for Suarez and we've got ourselves a nice warchest.


----------



## tommers (Jun 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Not interested in Carroll really. 15 millions for him and 50-60 for Suarez and we've got ourselves a nice warchest.


 

You had a nice "warchest" when you spent £60 million on them. 

The only reservation about Carroll is his injury record.  He's a great centre forward.  And surprisingly skillful.  I was expecting us to sign Donkey Kong the way you lot were whinging.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Not interested in Carroll really. 15 millions for him and 50-60 for Suarez and we've got ourselves a nice warchest.


 

Yep. We can bid £75 million for Rooney. Then loan him out to Crystal Palace.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 2, 2013)

Don't want to count our chickens before they hatch but we need to spread that money around a bit. There's bound to be a few refs for sale now Fergie's gone


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 2, 2013)

For more Borini's?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 2, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> For more Borini's?


More Coutinhos and Sturridges. And a Hyppia mk 2.


----------



## Dandred (Jun 2, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> For more Borini's?


 
Borini hasn't been that bad, a few opportunities missed and a couple of off the posts. He looks alright. Give him time.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 2, 2013)

I suppose we can't have Higuain if he's off to Juve. He'd be great.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 2, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Borini hasn't been that bad, a few opportunities missed and a couple of off the posts. He looks alright. Give him time.


 
I'm with you on this, due to the injuries, I just think he's some passable squad player and then he gets the ball and he does catch the eye especially around goal. I would like to see him have a full season, I think many may well be talking differently if he does.

Also Suarez is 50 Million, which would be a great sell if they can get the cheque. No buyout clause according to Soccernet


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

The clause apparently triggers negotiations, not an automatic sale.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

Suarez around 50m?
Bale allegedly around 80m???!?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Suarez around 50?
> Bale allegedly around 80m???!?


corrected for you


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

Benteke?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

Uncertain about Benteke. Had a great season but is still really young and it could've been a flash in the pan. He could also turn out to be the next Drogba or something. Either way he won't be cheap, and we've bought enough overpriced donkeys the last few years.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Uncertain about Benteke. Had a great season but is still really young and it could've been a flash in the pan. He could also turn out to be the next Drogba or something. Either way he won't be cheap, and we've bought enough overpriced donkeys the last few years.



I am unsure too. The figure being chucked about is 12m. Dunno :/ get Heskey back I say


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am unsure too. The figure being chucked about is 12m. Dunno :/ get Heskey back I say


12 mill? That's a good price. IIRC much higher sums were bandied about earlier.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> 12 mill? That's a good price. IIRC much higher sums were bandied about earlier.



Not certain. The 12m is being gossiped only. Much like most transfer rumours at the moment. Curse of social media.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 3, 2013)

TBH I'm more interested in who we're getting in to partner Agger, and who's gonna challenge that new CB pairing.


----------



## happie chappie (Jun 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Let's just get it over with shall we?
> 
> Aim: CL qualification. Keep Suarez, strengthen the defense, replace Pepe if he leaves. Also need another 1st team winger IMO.
> 
> BR will stay (happie chappie remember our bet? ), for another season at least.


 
Yes - I certainly do remember our bet and I will pay up. IIRC it was £100 to Oxfam? I'm in NZ at the moment but I'll send a donation, request a receipt when I get home, scan it and post it up on the site or failing that PM it to you.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 4, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Not certain. The 12m is being gossiped only. Much like most transfer rumours at the moment. Curse of social media.


It's 12 million plus Suarez


----------



## TruXta (Jun 4, 2013)

happie chappie said:


> Yes - I certainly do remember our bet and I will pay up. IIRC it was £100 to Oxfam? I'm in NZ at the moment but I'll send a donation, request a receipt when I get home, scan it and post it up on the site or failing that PM it to you.


Good lad. I think it was only a tenner to be honest, and you strictly speaking don't have to pay up until the start of the new season, as Brendan could still get the boot, unlikely as it is.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2013)

It was £10000


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

Look at this fucking strip!


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2013)

And it gets worse!






http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/revealed-lfc-s-2013-14-away-kit


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 5, 2013)

part chav/part pub carpet, all shit.

Not to mention the worriyng for penchant for blue in our kits at the minute....


----------



## TruXta (Jun 5, 2013)

It's shit.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2013)

Dire


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 5, 2013)

I still think it looks like space invaders. Anyway didn't we do this ages ago?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 5, 2013)

Yup thought we did.

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/2013-2014-kits.309093/#post-12155193


----------



## TruXta (Jun 5, 2013)

I never saw that thread. Anyway - some interesting rumours going through the mill.

That Armenian bloke with the unpronounceable name - Henrikh Mkhitaryan, the Greek god of defense Kyriakos Papadopoulos... young and promising both.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I never saw that thread. Anyway - some interesting rumours going through the mill.
> 
> That Armenian bloke with the unpronounceable name - Henrikh Mkhitaryan, the Greek god of defense *Kyriakos Papadopoulos*... young and promising both.


I like him 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2013/jun/04/kyriakos-papadopoulos-liverpool-schalke


----------



## YouSir (Jun 5, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I like him
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2013/jun/04/kyriakos-papadopoulos-liverpool-schalke


 



Be fun in the Premiership if nothing else.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 5, 2013)

editor said:


> Look at this fucking strip!


 
Fuck me, it looks like his nan knitted it for him. At least we only fucked our badge up.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 5, 2013)

YouSir said:


> Be fun in the Premiership if nothing else.




Without sounding like my mum, but that Samaras needs a wash....


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 5, 2013)

90s revival!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 5, 2013)

I hadn't actually realised but the pattern on the shirt is one of those image things that you have to stare at until you go gozzy innit.


It's fab when you realise what the image is


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 5, 2013)

Did Samaras just brick it in that clip when he realised who he was messing with?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kyriakos Papadopolous is brilliant


----------



## Favelado (Jun 5, 2013)

Those kits. Fucking NO.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 6, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Did Samaras just brick it in that clip when he realised who he was messing with?


 

More eye rolling I'd say, at a petulant child. Only this child is 6ft something and probably capable of a few war crimes.


----------



## agricola (Jun 6, 2013)

Have we had this yet?



> In the leaked Liverpool document, one description of the views of a prominent critic is telling. The document’s author says the critic “confessed he would not be happy if the club was sold to a Sheikh Mansour figure! He said the best solution is for LFC to be owned: "by the supporters, for the supporters"


 
http://www.newstatesman.com/busines...-football-scandal-shows-how-elites-see-people
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/spor...ews/leaked-list-compared-liverpool-fc-4025956


----------



## TruXta (Jun 6, 2013)

No, news to me.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 6, 2013)

Tony Evan's timeline is full of it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 6, 2013)

agricola said:


> Have we had this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like that guy found his true home at Everton tbh.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2013)

Aspas signed then?


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 10, 2013)

agricola said:


> Have we had this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Paul Tyrell. I new his dad Pat who got done for fixing votes in the postal elections in Halton . It's funny that the Toffees leaked it


----------



## happie chappie (Jun 11, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Good lad. I think it was only a tenner to be honest, and you strictly speaking don't have to pay up until the start of the new season, as Brendan could still get the boot, unlikely as it is.


 
Right - home now and have paid up as promised. How do I PM you to send over a scan of the receipt?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll take your word for it, sir.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2013)

Aspas and Kolo Touré so far. Waddya reckon? If we get Mkhitaryan that'd be interesting.


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2013)

Never heard of him before I have to admit but a brief google is intriguing. CIS Footballer of the Year last time round apparently.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If we get Mkhit*aryan* that'd be interesting.


 
Will he be replacing Suarez?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2013)

He scored 25 goals last season, but is an AM rather than a forward. Apparently he's also comfortable doing a more defensive role. He comes very highly rated indeed and with a price tag to match. So not a like for like re Suarez, but he could be a replacement for Gerrard.


----------



## Voley (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's what he was up to last season:


----------



## mack (Jun 15, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Will he be replacing Suarez?


 

Think he's more of a replacement for Shelvey/Henderson/Gerrard/Lucas/Allen........


----------



## TruXta (Jun 15, 2013)

I reckon Shelvey will leave, either on a long loan or permanently. Hendo on the other hand has a definite future with us.


----------



## denniseagle (Jun 16, 2013)

Shelvey is possibly the next Gerrard , his range of passing is top drawer but he is very rash in the tackle just as Gerrard was early on playing for us.
The weak link is imo Allen , Lucas is growing into another Didi, Henderson will be another who grows into a automatic name on the team sheet, he is not the under 21 captain  for nothing.
I am always struck by the Lucas interview after he scored a goal displaying his attacking midfielder credentials he was stood next to Stevie G and was asked why he did not venture forward more often ,he looked at Gerrard and mumbled something along the lines of you had better ask Stevie. Makes me think any young midfielder obviously has a lot to live up to and also perhaps just how powerful Gerrard is at the club,similar perhaps to the bellends sorry legends at Chelski.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2013)

Shelvey is not the next Gerrard in any universe. Too slow, too ponderous. One thing Gerrard had was huge pace and the ability to break at the right moment. I don't think I've ever seen Shelvey outrun an opponent.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 16, 2013)

City are offloading lots of players. Should we give Gareth Barry a second chance? Or Tevez a first?


----------



## Voley (Jun 16, 2013)

I groan when I see both Shelvey and Allen on the teamsheet, Allen particularly. Two players who've had more than enough time to prove themselves.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2013)

I'd swap Tevez for a season for 3 seasons of Bongo Shelvey. He's fackin shite


----------



## TruXta (Jun 16, 2013)

Tebbeth? Fuck no.


----------



## agricola (Jun 16, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I'd swap Tevez for a season for 3 seasons of Bongo Shelvey. He's fackin shite


----------



## Voley (Jun 17, 2013)

agricola said:


>



That was fucking inspired.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 18, 2013)

Top 5 predictions for next season.

Liverpool
Chelsea
Man City
Arsenal
Spurs.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 18, 2013)

no Man United?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> no Man United?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 18, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Top 5 predictions for next season.
> 
> Liverpool
> Chelsea
> ...


 

Lol!  Good joke.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> no Man United?


 
With Moyes in charge they are odds on for sixth.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm rather more interested in what will become of Everton.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I'm rather more interested in what will become of Everton.


 
Relegation battle.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 18, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Relegation battle.


I can't see that happening. Mid-table slump sure.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I can't see that happening. Mid-table slump sure.


 
You don't have to see it happening. You just have to wish for it. Everton and Man U scrapping it out to avoid the drop.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

I think.... 

Man Utd or Chelsea 1/2nd
Man City or Arsenal 3/4th 
Spurs or Liverpool 5/6th 

First one of those 6 teams to sack their manager? I am going for Man City.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

First three fixtures? 

Away to Hull
Home to Fulham
Away to Everton


----------



## TruXta (Jun 18, 2013)

3 points.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> 3 points.



I am going for (if these fixtures are fact) 4 points, maybe 5


----------



## TruXta (Jun 18, 2013)

Seems the first win of the new season is finally shifting Carroll to West Ham. Good luck to him, and them. Shame it had to end like this for him, in hindsight he never should've come to Liverpool in the first place.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> First three fixtures?
> 
> Away to Hull
> Home to Fulham
> Away to Everton


 

7 points. 6 pints.


----------



## Voley (Jun 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Seems the first win of the new season is finally shifting Carroll to West Ham.


Thank fuck for that. I'm glad to see the back of the useless twat.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 19, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Seems the first win of the new season is finally shifting Carroll to West Ham. Good luck to him, and them. Shame it had to end like this for him, in hindsight he never should've come to Liverpool in the first place.


 
£15m is around the right price, but he really doesn't fit into modern football. He'll do well under less pressure.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 22, 2013)

New keeper lots set to join then? Mignolet for £9m from Sunderland. 

Few more players lined up and no clear news on Suarez yet


----------



## Voley (Jun 22, 2013)

Anyone know much about Luis Alberto then?


----------



## agricola (Jun 22, 2013)

NVP said:


> Anyone know much about Luis Alberto then?


 
Good signing, hopefully he can allow Sterling the time to grow as a footballer, and find out when his childs birthday is.


----------



## denniseagle (Jun 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Shelvey is not the next Gerrard in any universe. Too slow, too ponderous. One thing Gerrard had was huge pace and the ability to break at the right moment. I don't think I've ever seen Shelvey outrun an opponent.


 
Didn't watch the game against Young Boys then?
JonJo's second goal?
Just an example.............


----------



## Badgers (Jun 23, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> Anyone know much about Luis Alberto then?



www.thisisanfield.com/2013/06/liverpool-complete-luis-alberto-signing/


----------



## TruXta (Jun 23, 2013)

denniseagle said:


> Didn't watch the game against Young Boys then?
> JonJo's second goal?
> Just an example.............


Of him scoring or outrunning someone ?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jun 25, 2013)

We've got Mignolet.

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/mignolet-completes-liverpool-switch

It's a big transfer just to sit on the bench so I reckon Reina is on his way, which is a pity.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 25, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> We've got Mignolet.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/mignolet-completes-liverpool-switch
> 
> It's a big transfer just to sit on the bench so I reckon Reina is on his way, which is a pity.


 
It's a shame but it's nice to see us doing some deft and timely business. I don't know about all of our potential and completed signings in great depth but there is an an unfamiliar sense of competence emanating from Anfield at the moment.


----------



## denniseagle (Jun 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Of him scoring or outrunning someone ?


You posted about breaking at the right moment I just gave you an example when he did just that .


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 2, 2013)

denniseagle said:


> You posted about breaking at the right moment I just gave you an example when he did just that .


Yeah but in fairness we could probably find a snip of Andy Carrol do something amazeballs but it still wouldn't have anyone suggesting he was going to be the next Ian Rush 
I've seen nothing from Shelvlife to suggest he's going to be anything like Gerrard. He's shown himself to be quite unimaginative and wasteful a few times this season though.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Yeah but in fairness we could probably find a snip of Andy Carrol do something amazeballs but it still wouldn't have anyone suggesting he was going to be the next Ian Rush
> I've seen nothing from Shelvlife to suggest he's going to be anything like Gerrard. He's shown himself to be quite unimaginative and wasteful a few times this season though.


The two biggest similarities are really the rash tackles and a fondness for (often wasteful) Hollywood passing.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The two biggest similarities are really the rash tackles and a fondness for (often wasteful) Hollywood passing.


But that's half the team last season


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> But that's half the team last season


The first part of the season for sure.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 2, 2013)

denniseagle said:


> Shelvey is possibly the next Gerrard , his range of passing is top drawer but he is very rash in the tackle just as Gerrard was early on playing for us..


 
He's gone to Swansea for £6m, we did well there imo. He's not a quality player.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2013/jul/02/swansea-city-liverpool-jonjo-shelvey?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Jul 3, 2013)

I've seen worse. Just.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 3, 2013)

It's a shit kit, and no Suarez in the publicity shot.  But mostly it's just a shit kit.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I've seen worse. Just.


 

I thought Celtic's new kit was bad.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 4, 2013)

We'll definitely play in it at least once. I think they insisted on getting every strip on telly last season.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 4, 2013)

Horrible kit. On brighter news we got rid of Uncle Fester.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 4, 2013)

Yup. It's 5 million now.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23143710

We'll be fessing up to paying Swansea £18,000,000 to get him off our wage bill by the end of today


----------



## Epico (Jul 5, 2013)

Bet a tenner you buy him back in a couple of years for £15 million odd.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2013)

Jonjo Shelvey is 21. 

21.

He's got about another 4 years before he even stops being a "young player".

Liverpool are weird.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2013)

tommers said:


> Jonjo Shelvey is 21.
> 
> 21.
> 
> ...


He's already capped, he wants more game-time and Brendan doesn't rate him. I don't think the transfer's all that weird.


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> He's already capped, he wants more game-time and Brendan doesn't rate him. I don't think the transfer's all that weird.


 

It was more the "god, I'm glad he's gone" stuff.  He's 21.  Who knows how he will turn out? 

Wilfried Zaha is 20.  He was loaned back to Palace last season and may well be loaned out again this season and yet he's apparently worth £15 million or whatever it was and is seen by Man Utd as a long term prospect.  Heaven help him if he doesn't play like Cantona by the time he's 21 eh?


----------



## TruXta (Jul 5, 2013)

tommers said:


> It was more the "god, I'm glad he's gone" stuff. He's 21. Who knows how he will turn out?
> 
> Wilfried Zaha is 20. He was loaned back to Palace last season and may well be loaned out again this season and yet he's apparently worth £15 million or whatever it was and is seen by Man Utd as a long term prospect. Heaven help him if he doesn't play like Cantona by the time he's 21 eh?


Sure I see that point. I dunno, are we actually disagreeing on anything here? Seems to me it was a mutual decision?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 6, 2013)

So have we sold the racist yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2013)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> So have we sold the racist yet?



Arsenal's bid of £30m rejected


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2013)

I'd be flabbergasted if he went to another EPL club.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2013)

Would be surprised too. I thought he was pissed off with the UK? Now reading he is pissed off with Anfield


----------



## TruXta (Jul 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Would be surprised too. I thought he was pissed off with the UK? Now reading he is pissed off with Anfield


That's just bullcock cooked up by bored journos I reckon. I can well believe he'll be off in the summer - Monaco, PSG, Real and such-like have the money and the desire.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 8, 2013)

Money talks and so does chumpions league football.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2013)

.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 9, 2013)

He will be sold on August the 5th


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 10, 2013)

He's a cunt anyway good riddance!


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2013)

Seems Michael Owen is to write a column for The Sun.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 16, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Seems Michael Owen is to write a column for The Sun.


One more reason


----------



## mack (Jul 16, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> He's a cunt anyway good riddance!


 

I kinda hope he stays...


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jul 16, 2013)

mack said:


> I kinda hope he stays...






> "En abitab estabamos buscando una figura actual, un referente que nos represente todo el pais. Por eso contratamos a Luis Suarez."


Translation: "Even in Uruguay, most people think Luis Suarez is a dick."


----------



## steveo87 (Jul 16, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Seems Michael Owen is to write a column for The Sun.


you've got to be fucking kidding....


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 16, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Seems Michael Owen is to write a column for The Sun.



He denies it on his twitter, say's he just quoted by a Sun journalist who was one of many different journalists at some brand/product/sponsorship wankfest


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> He denies it on his twitter, say's he just quoted by a Sun journalist who was one of many different journalists at some brand/product/sponsorship wankfest


 

I hope so.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> I hope so.


Certainly do. Even he can't be that thick. Or can he?


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Certainly do. Even he can't be that thick. Or can he?


 

It's possible but in fairness to him he never struck me as stupid.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> It's possible but in fairness to him he never struck me as stupid.


Same. Hope it's not true either way.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 20, 2013)

Reina going on loan to Napoli what a strange decision.  Why not just sell him if you don't want him?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 20, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23372714 Year long loan, why the fuck?


----------



## magneze (Jul 20, 2013)

Eh? Weird.


----------



## Voley (Jul 20, 2013)

Very odd indeed. Mind you, all these transfers that make sense were beginning to freak me out a bit tbh.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 20, 2013)

Well Brendan did say he wasn't going to sell Pepe.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20618197
Maybe he wants him to go for freeeeeEEEEEEE!!!!

He's on top wages so maybes makes sense if he wants Mingolio playing first team and he is so obvs going to go in a year anyway. I'll miss Pepe, he's done a pretty solid job for us


----------



## Sunray (Jul 23, 2013)

I can only reason that he wanted a move?

Liverpool clearly don't really want to sell because he is a decent keeper so got a good 1/2 way house. If it goes tits up on either side this year, Liverpool get a decent keeper back. On year long loan deals can they be cancelled if both parties agree? I have a feeling they can.

As for Arsenal offering 40m, who ever is the scout responsible for buying Torres and Suarez for the prices they paid, should get a pay rise and seek out some more. That's very decent business.  Shame about Dalglish.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 24, 2013)

I think Pepe got flabbered by Valdes wanting to stay on another year, so an honorable half-way house had to be found. Not a bad deal all in all if Napoli pays the wages.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 24, 2013)

Arsene Wenger has stated the bid of £40 million plus £1 for Suarez isn't true. The extra £1 was in fact for Stuart Downing.

(from Twitter)


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 24, 2013)

Could be a bidding war if Real show their hand.  *gets popcorm*.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 24, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Could be a bidding war if Real show their hand. *gets popcorm*.


 
We could swap him for Christiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 24, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Seems Michael Owen is to write a column for The Sun.


 
It's never good news about him is it?


----------



## N_igma (Jul 24, 2013)

Michael Owen is a cunt, regardless of who he writes for.

Great atmosphere in last nights game in Melbourne, 96,000 fans (99% of them supporting Liverpool) in the MCG! Martin Kelly is now a dead ringer for Andy Carroll it's uncanny.


----------



## agricola (Jul 25, 2013)

Meanwhile, in Sweden.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 25, 2013)

agricola said:


> Meanwhile, in Sweden.


Meanwhile, at EFC. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-new-signing-Gerard-Deulofeus-name-wrong.html


----------



## Sunray (Jul 25, 2013)

N_igma said:


> Michael Owen is a cunt, regardless of who he writes for.
> 
> Great atmosphere in last nights game in Melbourne, 96,000 fans (99% of them supporting Liverpool) in the MCG! Martin Kelly is now a dead ringer for Andy Carroll it's uncanny.


 
No he isn't, because of this


----------



## mack (Jul 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I think Pepe got flabbered by Valdes wanting to stay on another year, so an honorable half-way house had to be found. Not a bad deal all in all if Napoli pays the wages.


 
Rodgers explains.. but you had it.


http://www.lfconline.com/feat/ed11/rodgers_explains_reina_loan_move_800928/index.shtml


----------



## Sunray (Jul 26, 2013)

Can Suarez just fuck off now.  Had enough of the news, can someone just offer 50M for him which I think LFC will accept then go buy someone of his quality for 25 million.


----------



## Sunray (Jul 26, 2013)

double post


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 26, 2013)

A potential acting career has just opened up for him.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2013/jul/23/sacha-baron-cohen-queen-freddie-mercury


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 27, 2013)

We should just take the money and get a couple of Coutinos.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 27, 2013)

Don't mind if they sell him as long as it's not to a British club. Would prefer to keep him for another year tho.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> We should just take the money and get a couple of Coutinos.



Yup. Sounds like he is really starting to settle and shine. 

www.empireofthekop.com/anfield/2013/07/28/thailand-0-3-liverpool-match-report/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, this is disappointing (not Reina).
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23487934


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 29, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Well, this is disappointing (not Reina).
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23487934


Out of order really after the service he's given us.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Out of order really after the service he's given us.


Quite.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 29, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Meanwhile, at EFC. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...-new-signing-Gerard-Deulofeus-name-wrong.html


It doesn't matter anyway as none of them are going to buy that shirt what with it having the fisher price logo on it  Also can't see that many Kirby residents capable of pronouncing his name either let alone spell it


----------



## big eejit (Jul 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Well, this is disappointing (not Reina).
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23487934


 
Shows up the massive hypocrisy of all the 'disloyal Suarez' talk coming from the club.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 30, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Shows up the massive hypocrisy of all the 'disloyal Suarez' talk coming from the club.


 
Any club expecting loyalty from their top players is deluded, frankly. When the offer is big enough, they will go.


----------



## Rafa (Jul 30, 2013)

Pepe has stayed with us through dark times and was one of the few players who spoke out about Gillett and Hicks. I don't like the bullshit coming from the club at the minute. The constant shite coming out of Brendan's mouth. I have no problem with Pepe telling the truth.  

*“Pepe Reina and I went out for a meal a couple of months before the end of the season and I told him exactly what we were going to do, which was to provide real competition in that area". Brendan Rodgers June 2013 *

*"I always felt it was important for us to have competition right the way through the squad, and that includes the goalkeepers," Brendan Rogers July 2013*

*"As a senior keeper he needs to be playing. This is an important year for him this year with the World Cup next summer. It wouldn't have served any purpose for either the football club or him personally if he was the one missing out".  Brendan Rodgers July 2013 *


----------



## Rafa (Jul 30, 2013)

Lots of exciting transfer rumours about potential signings.  

Kyriakos Papadopoulos of Shalke - fantastic player. I can't think of many better young centre backs in the World? 


Lorenzo Melgarejo of Benfica - good player. 

Jackson Martinez of Porto - Maybe eyed up if Suarez leaves?


Remember it's not official until we get a photo of the player semi naked next to that Zaf Iqbal.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 30, 2013)

Rafa? 
Is it really you?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 30, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Rafa?
> Is it really you?


 
He may be in Napoli, but his heart's at Anfield. Not sure where his stomach is though.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 30, 2013)

Rafa said:


> Lots of exciting transfer rumours about potential signings.
> 
> Kyriakos Papadopoulos of Shalke - fantastic player. I can't think of many better young centre backs in the World?
> 
> ...


Pretty sure they've cooled on Papadopoulos, cuz of price and injury situation. Don't know much about Melgarejo, but we can certainly do with more competetion for the LB position.


----------



## Rafa (Jul 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Pretty sure they've cooled on Papadopoulos, cuz of price and injury situation. Don't know much about Melgarejo, but we can certainly do with more competetion for the LB position.


 

They have to sign a defender that is decent in the air.  Johnson, Agger, Toure, Skrtel, Enrique, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Henderson - not one of them is good in the air.  Papadopoulos is only about 6 ft? But he's decent.  The Benfica fella is only about 5 ft 7 but he's also pretty good in the air too. Plus they've got Mignolet who is very good on crosses.  He's in Cech's league on crosses.  As much as I loved Pepe, I wasn't that confident when he came for crosses.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 30, 2013)

Rafa said:


> They have to sign a defender that is decent in the air. Johnson, Agger, Toure, Skrtel, Enrique, Lucas, Allen, Gerrard, Henderson - not one of them is good in the air. Papadopoulos is only about 6 ft? But he's decent. The Benfica fella is only about 5 ft 7 but he's also pretty good in the air too. Plus they've got Mignolet who is very good on crosses. He's in Cech's league on crosses. As much as I loved Pepe, I wasn't that confident when he came for crosses.


Papa might be a good header but there's 0% chance he'll play for LFC this season. You're right about Pepe and crosses tho.


----------



## Rafa (Jul 30, 2013)

It's not just Pepe.  The whole defence is poor at defending crosses or coping with aerial balls.  Signing Toure made little sense to me, he jumps like his feet are nailed to the floor. If we don't sign someone like Papadopoulous expect us to ship half our goals from crosses/set pieces/long punts up field.  Big teams will expose the weakness just like they did last season. Chelsea home and away, Man U, Man City, Arsenal, Spurs.  

Other teams exposed us, West Brom home and away, Southampton, Everton, Fulham, Stoke City (3 times in one match) and West Ham (twice in one match).


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2013)

Are we sitting comfortably children....


----------



## Big Gunz (Jul 30, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Are we sitting comfortably children....


 
They missed out negrito.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 30, 2013)

Downy. Never heard that one before. Downo is presumably acceptable.


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 30, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> They missed out negrito.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 30, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Downy. Never heard that one before. Downo is presumably acceptable.


Isn't it just Downing these days?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Are we sitting comfortably children....


 
I never realised knob-jockey meant gay.  Just always sounded stupid.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 1, 2013)

We're supposed to be in for Diego Costa, our kind of player

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...caos-successor-and-la-ligas-most-hated-player


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 2, 2013)

Costa and Suarez up front


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 2, 2013)

25m for someone who only bagged 10 goals?   The new Heskey indeed (scoring wise)!


----------



## alexjr (Aug 2, 2013)

If he don't deliver the goals he will follow the same path as Andy Corrall.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2013)

Suarez really pushing to leave now. 

www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/23550760

I get that he wants to play CL and is good enough to shine on that stage. Just can't see Arsenal having much of a CL anyway. 

Perhaps I am dreaming here but I can see Liverpool pushing Arsenal and Spurs a LOT harder next year. We seem to be showing steady improvement and signing people more than Arsenal. 

Other thought is fuck him. Sell him for £45-50m to further build the squad.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 3, 2013)

My guess (hope) is that 4th place position is between Arsenal, Liverpool Spurs. 

Spurs may lose Bale overseas. Not read they are approaching other strikers? 

Liverpool may lose Suarez to Arsenal. 

Liverpool and now (apparently) Arsenal trying to buy Costa.


----------



## Rafa (Aug 3, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> 25m for someone who only bagged 10 goals?  The new Heskey indeed (scoring wise)!


 

Really don't know what you are getting at? He scored 20 goals last season, from the left wing.  10 goals in la liga.  Pretty good return for a left winger?


----------



## Rafa (Aug 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Suarez really pushing to leave now.
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/23550760
> 
> ...


 

*"Sources close to Suarez say" *Tells you all you need to know about that article.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 5, 2013)

Rafa said:


> Really don't know what you are getting at? He scored 20 goals last season, from the left wing. 10 goals in la liga. Pretty good return for a left winger?


 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diego_da_Silva_Costa 

"*Diego da Silva Costa* (born 7 October 1988) is a Brazilian professional footballer who plays for Atlético Madrid in La Liga, as a striker".


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 5, 2013)

Diego Costa is really good, even if a bit of a bellend. His goal return is more reflective of Atleti's tactics than anything.


----------



## g force (Aug 5, 2013)

He's not bad but he's not as good as Suarez. Has power, pace and a decent touch - as an addition he'd be fantastic, as a replacement not so much.

Bigger issue is he is, as Lo pointed out, a prize bellend.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 5, 2013)

Echo reporting that Toons might take Downing for 5 million quid. Dunno what kind of smiley that merits tbh, whether it turns out to be true or not.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 6, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Echo reporting that Toons might take Downing for 5 million quid. Dunno what kind of smiley that merits tbh, whether it turns out to be true or not.


 
Downing was great last season.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 6, 2013)

He was not great, he was ok.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 6, 2013)

"Injured" Suarez set to miss trip to Norway http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23592181


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/06/luis-suarez-liverpool-arsenal-transfer

Suarez makes his position....pretty untenable.   Goodbye, surely.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 7, 2013)

Ok we need to get rid of Suarez, get a good price for him and buy a world class striker. Only who's available and who wants to play for a team who can't even break into the top 5 of their domestic league? History is a selling point but only goes so far!


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 7, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Echo reporting that Toons might take Downing for 5 million quid. Dunno what kind of smiley that merits tbh, whether it turns out to be true or not.


 
Liverpool are paying the 5m in installments


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 7, 2013)

Pathetic, surely Liverpool wouldn't make such promises? And what happened to hating it over here and being hounded by the press and yet willing to listen to Arsenal?

Just fuck off you twat Suarez!


----------



## agricola (Aug 7, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Pathetic, surely Liverpool wouldn't make such promises? And what happened to hating it over hear and being hounded by the press and yet willing to listen to Arsenal?
> 
> Just fuck off you twat Suarez!


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 7, 2013)

agricola said:


>


 

"You will not go to my testimonial gala dinner you cunt!".


----------



## agricola (Aug 7, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> "You will not go to my testimonial gala dinner you cunt!".


 
He didnt go anyway, did he?


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 7, 2013)

agricola said:


> He didnt go anyway, did he?


 

Nope.


----------



## agricola (Aug 7, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Nope.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 7, 2013)

It's obvious he's going, just waiting for 50m offer from Real...  Lets hope we don't end up paying 35m for Chamakh!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 7, 2013)

Sick of this shit now. Flog him off abroad ASAP for goodness' sake.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 7, 2013)

I was a bit sick of it about 3-4 weeks ago and said as much.

I can see that they want more than 40 Million to release him from his contract given that he is beyond Bale when on fire, he can single handedly destroy a team.

I reckon that 45 million would be a decent price given that he wants to leave.

I was wondering if there is any rule about a player ringing up a club, I know its not allowed the other way around but how come the 40000001 bid?


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2013)

Apart from the rather mawkish stuff about loyalty I thought this summed up football fans / Liverpool and Suarez pretty well.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/aug/07/luis-suarez-liverpool-arsenal-loyalty


----------



## agricola (Aug 7, 2013)

tommers said:


> Apart from the rather mawkish stuff about loyalty I thought this summed up football fans / Liverpool and Suarez pretty well.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2013/aug/07/luis-suarez-liverpool-arsenal-loyalty


 
Some fans, perhaps.  Quite a few of the RS I know have hated him for ages, in one case before he even signed for them.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 8, 2013)

Well done for Rodgers giving him a hard time, its like he's doing the transfer via the national newspapers.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 8, 2013)

So all three of those envelopes went to Suarez then?


----------



## agricola (Aug 8, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> So all three of those envelopes went to Suarez then?


 
One to Suarez, one to his lawyer and one to the person who advised John Henry to make this statement.



> But the message from Henry was blunt. “We are not going to sell Luis. It’s a football reason. It’s not finances. At this point, so late in window, with everyone who’s already moved or isn’t moving, we do not have time to replace him.
> 
> “So for football reasons we can’t – and especially to Arsenal. We’ve made that clear. I have said to Ivan Gazidis in a personal conversation that we will not sell to Arsenal. It is unequivocal, but that doesn’t seem to slow them down so I can’t wait to see what the next bid is.
> 
> “We’re not in Europe this year and have not been in the Champions League for a while. To sell to a rival for those Champions League positions, or one of them, would be ludicrous. Whatever the bid is, we won’t sell him. We need Luis. Hopefully this will pass.”


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 8, 2013)

'Hopefully this will pass.'

hmmm...doubtful but possible, I suppose


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 9, 2013)

Jay Spearing gone to Bolton (he was their player of the year last season).  Meanwhile Raheem Sterling is doing a fine job of ruining his footy career


----------



## N_igma (Aug 10, 2013)

Jay Spearing is useless. Sterling had a promising start but it seems that new contract and higher wage has got to his head. Ibe is one to look out for lots of potential there.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 10, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radio4/posts/Red-or-Dead


----------



## Voley (Aug 10, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radio4/posts/Red-or-Dead


Read a review of that yesterday that piqued my interest, too. Lots of people say it's written in a style similar to James Ellroy which is no bad thing. I'll give it a go when it's out on paperback I think.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 10, 2013)

NVP said:


> Read a review of that yesterday that piqued my interest, too. Lots of people say it's written in a style similar to James Ellroy which is no bad thing. I'll give it a go when it's out on paperback I think.


I'll buy it off the car boot next year. Gonna listen to the r4 show later though.


----------



## Voley (Aug 10, 2013)

I've never been able to listen to books for some reason. I think it's because an old teacher of mine had us listen to the tape of _Kes_ rather than read it for some bizarre reason.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2013)

Downing to West Ham a done deal, apparently around £6 million. Decent piece of business for WHam, we get to off-load a much too highly paid player the purchase of which was probably a huge mistake in the first place. Good luck to Stewie, thanks for the last half of last season, a proper professional attitude is always appreciated. http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/13/stewart-downing-joins-west-ham-liverpool

So that's Cole, Carroll and now Downing to West Ham in two seasons.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 13, 2013)

So, Liverpool paid £55m for Carroll and Downing but sold them for £21m?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> So, Liverpool paid £55m for Carroll and Downing but sold them for £21m?


Seems that way. Needless to say two not-so-great pieces of business


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 13, 2013)

Add in wages, great bit of business....King Kenny the gift that keeps giving


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 13, 2013)

Downing £6m LOL!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 13, 2013)

http://seeingredonline.com/shut-up-luis/

A few good chuckles to be had


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 13, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Seems that way. Needless to say two not-so-great pieces of business


 
I'm surprised Downing went for so little, he's an England international still and a dependable player.


----------



## Voley (Aug 14, 2013)

Funnily enough, he's not a bad squad player these days, Downing. End of last season he was alright. He'll do well at West Ham I'd imagine. He was never a 20 odd million player and if he was signed for that amount his wages must be mental, too. Not particularly sorry to see him go, I must admit.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2013)

New unconfirmed reports out of the Uruguayan press that Suarez is now staying due to "all the affection supporters have shown".  Would be delighted if he stayed and gave it all for another season, could mean we can finally break back into the top 4. Also some chatter about Willian.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 14, 2013)

You mean that the owners have told him that they aren't selling him and its up to him to make the best of it?

Someone has some balls there, the money they are talking.  I suppose its his fault when he signed a new contract last year.  Very odd thing to do if you wanted to leave?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunray said:


> You mean that the owners have told him that they aren't selling him and its up to him to make the best of it?
> 
> Someone has some balls there, the money they are talking. I suppose its his fault when he signed a new contract last year. Very odd thing to do if you wanted to leave?


Of course  I like their hardcore stance too. If they'd sold him to Arsenal that'd be it for us as a top club really. The new contracts are all about the money - there's talk he might get another one now too, probably to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2013)

I am glad he is staying. Football fans are a fickle bunch so a few goals and he will be back in the club. 

An embarrassingly petulant little twat on/off the pitch but arguably the best goalscorer in the premier league alongside Bale and RVP.


----------



## g force (Aug 14, 2013)

His agent messed up basically. First it was the "English press", ie, Hi, Madrid, Atleti, Barca, PSG, Monaco Bayern, Juve come buy me. Then when it was obvious they had no need for him it was all about the Champions League and playing in that.

I think the owners have played a blinder. You have a new contract, we've stuck by you throughout this crap, so suck it up. He'll be gone next summer most likely but on Liverpool's terms.


----------



## Sunray (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm glad there is a 6 game slot where he isn't playing, let the dust settle a bit.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 14, 2013)

g force said:


> I think the owners have played a blinder. You have a new contract, we've stuck by you throughout this crap, so suck it up. He'll be gone next summer most likely but on Liverpool's terms.


 
Just after helping us qualify for the Champion's league along with Chelsea, City and Spurs. Then Arsenal can have him for £50 million.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 14, 2013)

We'd be a worse team without him. Still wouldn't be surprised to see him go this window though.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 14, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> So, Liverpool paid £55m for Carroll and Downing but sold them for £21m?


You're like a little blue salt cellar. Just turning up to rub your stinging contents into our wounds. Bitter bitter  bitter


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 14, 2013)

We broke even with Joke Cole though.


----------



## Fedayn (Aug 14, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> You're like a little blue salt cellar. Just turning up to rub your stinging contents into our wounds. Bitter bitter bitter


 

Perhaps if you lot stopped with the self harming it might not be so easy....


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 15, 2013)

Suarez taking expert tips on engineering a move here.


----------



## agricola (Aug 16, 2013)

According to King Bulb, it wasnt his decision to sell Downing:



> "It was ultimately the player's decision really," Rodgers said. "Stewart was one I was in no hurry to move, he had two years left on his deal. But he was offered an incredible deal at West Ham so decided to go with it. He had a difficult period early on but we had a wonderful relationship and he did a real diligent job for us on that side. It's something where he has taken that decision to go. He was always part of the plan here."


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2013)

_He was always part of the plan_ = planned to stick him on the bench all season


----------



## Epico (Aug 16, 2013)

Well someone's got to pick up the cones after training.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 16, 2013)

Aly Cissokho confirmed on loan for a year. Decent back-up one should think. Be nice if we got Willian as well.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 16, 2013)

So will Stoke hump it to death in this seasons opener or has Hughes instilled a more entertaining style of footy?


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Aly Cissokho confirmed on loan for a year. Decent back-up one should think. Be nice if we got Willian as well.


 
Willian is class....would love Utd to sign him,


----------



## N_igma (Aug 17, 2013)

Of all the teams to play on the first day we get bogey team Stoke. I was at the game last year in Anfield was such a snooze fest. Hopefully we win but it has draw written all over it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 17, 2013)

First goal of the Premier League season. Daniel Sturridge.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 17, 2013)

You couldn't have let Begovic keep a clean sheet?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> First goal of the Premier League season. Daniel Sturridge.



Pleasing  

I am not watching sadly  but the possession and shots stats are looking good. Might go and stick the wireless on.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 17, 2013)

Come on Liverpool!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2013)

Aspas and Coutinho seem to be showing good form. 

TOP of the league


----------



## N_igma (Aug 17, 2013)

Begovich is some keeper


----------



## Favelado (Aug 17, 2013)

Unlucky bastards. What a goal that would have been.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 17, 2013)

yeah you cunts!

that'll keep Barça off Agger too!


----------



## N_igma (Aug 17, 2013)

Come on the fuck Liverpool!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, not really convincing  but some good play from the new/recent signings. Mignolet was a bit shaky but saved blushes. 

Like a lot of last season's games it should have been 2 or 3 nil today.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2013)

Good game that. Glad Mignolet really turned it round - he looked very nervy at the start but saved the game at the end. Really liked the look of Aspas - him and Coutinho seem to have a good instinctive understanding.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 17, 2013)

Top of the league.


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2013)

Asrenal have just gone ahead of us on alphabetic difference.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> Asrenal have just gone ahead of us on alphabetic difference.



Until Villa equalised


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2013)

Ah well in that case the season's ours for the taking.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> Ah well in that case the season's ours for the taking.



Top four guaranteed


----------



## Voley (Aug 17, 2013)

In many ways, I'd say we've already been crowned champions.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 17, 2013)

If Arsenal still want (desperately need) Suarez I think LFC can name their price


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2013)

LFC and Spurs haggling over Willian. Seems like he IS leaving to go somewhere but 50/50 as to where. 

I think the top six will be interesting this year. The top three seems almost certain to be MUFC, MCFC & CFC. 

The next three is likely (early wild speculation) to be between AFC, THFC & LFC but seems less certain than the top three. The only press speculation seems to be around the last minute transfers or if the strikers will stay.


----------



## Voley (Aug 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The top three seems almost certain to be MUFC, MUFC & CFC.


Man U aren't that good.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 19, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> Man U aren't that good.



Heh. Autocorrect fail


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 19, 2013)

Reina wouldn't have saved that pen, I don't think he's saved many in his LFC career.  A good win against a bogey side for us.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 19, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Reina wouldn't have saved that pen, I don't think he's saved many in his LFC career. A good win against a bogey side for us.


 
I feel sorry for Reina though. He's right about the club treating him like pooh.


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 21, 2013)

Stay classy, scousers


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2013)

Wtf?


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 22, 2013)

The young Catholics crew?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 22, 2013)

thought the religious divide in Liverpool football was long dead...


----------



## Voley (Aug 22, 2013)

Jesus.


----------



## agricola (Aug 22, 2013)

That puts "_we come not to play_" in a new and disturbing light.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks like Arsenal have given up on trying to sign Suarez. Hopefully his psychologist has convinced him to use his frontal lobes more, rather than just his monkey brain.


----------



## mack (Aug 22, 2013)

A nice piece..

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2013/aug/22/on-second-thoughts-john-barnes


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2013)

mack said:
			
		

> A nice piece..
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2013/aug/22/on-second-thoughts-john-barnes



It is a great read that. Will print out for my dad I think. 

John Barnes is one of my (if not the) favourite players of my era. Legend.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> It is a great read that. Will print out for my dad I think.
> 
> John Barnes is one of my (if not the) favourite players of my era. Legend.


 

Better than Keegan and Dalglish? Or are you too young for them?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Better than Keegan and Dalglish? Or are you too young for them?



I was born in 75 so more the Nicol, Rush and Barnes era.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 22, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I was born in 75 so more the Nicol, Rush and Barnes era.


 

You young whipper snapper. You missed some great European Cup finals, but avoided the misery of losing the 77 FA cup final to Utd.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 22, 2013)

Will Hughes about to be signed for 10m, expensive for an 18 y/o I've never heard of.  http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...nder21-international-will-hughes-8779076.html


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 22, 2013)

He's very good. There's plenty of life outside of the prem.


----------



## tommers (Aug 22, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Will Hughes about to be signed for 10m, expensive for an 18 y/o I've never heard of.  http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...nder21-international-will-hughes-8779076.html




We'll have him for £2 million in 2015.  Ta.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> You young whipper snapper. You missed some great European Cup finals, but avoided the misery of losing the 77 FA cup final to Utd.



I got lots of comparisons regards Keegan/Dalglish and the past team/managers. My dad liked Liverpool because of how they played football, he never really follows a team but got me hooked.


----------



## pppPenguin (Aug 22, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Will Hughes about to be signed for 10m, expensive for an 18 y/o I've never heard of. http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...nder21-international-will-hughes-8779076.html


 
Come back with a better offer, if Alex Oxlade can go for £15m, Will Hughes should go for more.


----------



## newbie (Aug 22, 2013)

NVP said:


> Read a review of that yesterday that piqued my interest, too. Lots of people say it's written in a style similar to James Ellroy which is no bad thing. I'll give it a go when it's out on paperback I think.


no, listen to it.  you might hate the reading but I think it's capitvating.

the first half has expired on iplayer but they've got the second half.  try it


----------



## magneze (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh shit. Barcelona sign Suarez! Out of the blue or what?!
http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...715/official-barcelona-sign-suarez?ICID=CP_97


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 23, 2013)

magneze said:


> Oh shit. Barcelona sign Suarez! Out of the blue or what?!
> http://www.goal.com/en/news/11/tran...715/official-barcelona-sign-suarez?ICID=CP_97


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2013)

Not Barcelona, Real Madrid. Looks like.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/23/real-madrid-luis-suarez-karim-benzema-arsenal


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 23, 2013)

He wont go this late unless Brendan has something special lined up. I hope it's not Shrek


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> He wont go this late unless Brendan has something special lined up. I hope it's not Shrek


 

For £50 million. With five matches of his ban still to go? I think it's a distinct possibility. If the gooners can give Real some cash.


----------



## Yelkcub (Aug 23, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> He wont go this late unless Brendan has something special lined up. I hope it's not Shrek



Lol


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2013)

Straight swap for CR7.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Straight swap for CR7.


 

What? and see him go to West Ham for £5 million next season?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 23, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> What? and see him go to West Ham for £5 million next season?


Didn't fit BR's system?


----------



## tommers (Aug 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Didn't fit BR's system?


 

Nobody ever does.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> Nobody ever does.


Coutinho does too!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

Shame about Willian heading to London but I prefer him going to Chelsea than Spurs


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 24, 2013)

You never know with Brenton do you?  One minute he has no plans to sell you and the next you're off to West Ham for a bag of chips and a couple of match balls.


----------



## agricola (Aug 24, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> You never know with Brenton do you? One minute he has no plans to sell you and the next you're off to West Ham for a bag of chips and a couple of match balls.


 
But its your decision to go, obviously.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

Predictions away to Villa? 

They played well against Arsenal and did better against Chelsea than expected. Gonna be tight 2-1 or 1-2 would be my vague guess


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Predictions away to Villa?
> 
> They played well against Arsenal and did better against Chelsea than expected. Gonna be tight 2-1 or 1-2 would be my vague guess


 

Will be a good indicator for our away form. Win this against a strong Villa side and we will have bags more confidence going into the Utd game next week. More likely that we'll scrape a draw if we don't put our chances away.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Will be a good indicator for our away form. Win this against a strong Villa side and we will have bags more confidence going into the Utd game next week. More likely that we'll scrape a draw if we don't put our chances away.



Villa have a shonky home record don't they? Last season was 1-2 to Liverpool but Villa were not having a good season.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 24, 2013)

Think we will win this. Sadly I won't see the game unless I can lure the OH into a sports pub, which won't happen.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Think we will win this. Sadly I won't see the game unless I can lure the OH into a sports pub, which won't happen.



Divorce.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice goal by Sturridge.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2013)

That was a cracking goal. Well deserved after all our possession, too.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2013)

We are really knocking it about very nicely at the moment. I think we might do quite well this season.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> We are really knocking it about very nicely at the moment. I think we might do quite well this season.



Shhhh..


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Shhhh..


 
I put in "I think" and "might"


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 24, 2013)

Think we'll need another goal in the second half to secure a win. They look capable of getting a sneaky goal back.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2013)

Yea, they were quite strong for the last 7-8 mins of the first half. They found how they can unsettle our defense, I expect them to play a lot of hoof into our box.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

Getting a bit


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2013)

We lost our first half dominance. Still I can see us getting another on the break.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2013)

What a save!!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 24, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> What a save!!



Fair play to Toure as well.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2013)

Great signing Toure, he wasn't welcomed on RAWK much though.


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 24, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Great signing Toure, he wasn't welcomed on RAWK much though.


He's worked hard there


----------



## Dandred (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyway, six points from six. First time in five years!


----------



## TruXta (Aug 24, 2013)

Poor game from Lucas almost cost us 3 points. Don't think I've seen him give the ball away that often since his first season with us. Whilst it was a good win it also showed that we need a plan B for when Coutinho gets marked out as happened today.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 25, 2013)

Lots of confidence going into the Man U game. Let's hope Chelsea stuff them on Monday, and really leave them reeling.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Lots of confidence going into the Man U game. Let's hope Chelsea stuff them on Monday, and really leave them reeling.



I get the feeling Man United will bring the pool back to reality after a good run (end of last season and the two games so far) sadly. 

Playing good football and good stats but so far they are not looking like they are not on top of the game.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2013)

Odds on Torres returning to Liverpool cut from 16/1 to 5/1


----------



## TruXta (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't see it. I On Assaidi off to Stoke on loan. Good deal all around.


----------



## LiamO (Aug 27, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> You never know with Brenton do you?


 
So if Brendan was West Indian, you'd think it was okay to call him Brendaaaan, would you?


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 27, 2013)

Anywhere I can see the game tonight?  First Row blocked by Virgin (barstards).


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 27, 2013)

wiziwig.tv have links, it's on Sky.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 27, 2013)

2-2 ha ha


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 27, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> 2-2 ha ha



Oh FFS


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 27, 2013)

Hit the post 3 times.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 27, 2013)

Down to 10, Toure stretchered off.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 27, 2013)

We need Carra back!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 27, 2013)

3-2


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 27, 2013)

4-2


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 27, 2013)

Jordan Henderson Liverpool saviour!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Aug 27, 2013)

Sturridge has taken himself out of the game on the wing and isn't running anymore.  There was footage of him at half time in extra time getting a massage on his thigh and/or hamstring.


----------



## N_igma (Aug 28, 2013)

All we need now is Toure to be injured! Still, fancy our chances against the scum on Sunday.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 28, 2013)

Can we have Mata please since Chelsea are using him as a bench warmer? Need a new centreback too and a striker would also be nice.


----------



## steveo87 (Aug 28, 2013)

It's been 19 years since Robbie Fowler's fastest hatrick, shall we see it again?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Aug 28, 2013)

steveo87 said:


> It's been 19 years since Robbie Fowler's fastest hatrick, shall we see it again?



few things..

(1) David James high-top 
(2) It's weird... this video is from 1994 - when so fucked was the nation's football compass that Graham Taylor was manager of the national side - and there's so many English players in the Liverpool midfield (McManaman, Barnes, Redknapp) who are all technically strong, comfortable on the ball, comfortable playing short passes, good with the ball at their feet...


----------



## Badgers (Aug 29, 2013)

Man Utd at home on Sunday. Then Man Utd away in the 3rd round of the cup


----------



## Dandred (Aug 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Man Utd at home on Sunday. Then Man Utd away in the 3rd round of the cup


 
Pfft. Stop your ing and get real.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2013)

Whoever mans the official twitter account needs firing. FFS.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Whoever mans the official twitter account needs firing. FFS.


 
I'm not a twatter, what have they twatted?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 30, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/30/liverpool-twitter-munich-air-disaster


----------



## Dandred (Aug 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/aug/30/liverpool-twitter-munich-air-disaster


 
That was pretty. 

Cunts.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2013)

That's *Social Media* for ya

Wasn't that long ago the clubs were discouraging the players from participation in it for the exact same reasons


----------



## friedaweed (Aug 30, 2013)

Meanwhile the women are flying
Beat the poor old Doncaster Belles 9-0 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/23907513
Comeback to beat Chelski 4-3 last week as well


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 30, 2013)

But coming from the official LFC twitter account?  Sack the twat who typed that up.


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 31, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> But coming from the official LFC twitter account? Sack the twat who typed that up.


 
Oh come on.....a stern warning.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2013)

Seems Sakho is agreed from PSG subject to medical. Also Llori is likely? 

Moses and Given loan deals sound like they are getting there


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2013)

Tiago IIori plays for Sporting B 8m seems a bit steep for an untried youngster.  We've become the new Arsenal!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 31, 2013)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> Tiago IIori plays for Sporting B 8m seems a bit steep for an untried youngster.  We've become the new Arsenal!



Nah. They have the biggest budget and have achieved two free transfers so far  

Spurs have done very well on the Bale bail out money. Out of the teams likely to nab fourth place this year Arsenal (while still good) seem on a lower ebb generally.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 31, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Tiago IIori plays for Sporting B 8m seems a bit steep for an untried youngster.  We've become the new Arsenal!


Again, with fans like you.... When was the last time you had anything good to say about the club, the manager or the players?


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking forward to today


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2013)

Can Moyes break his duck at Anfield? Hopefully not. I think we can win this 2-1.


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2013)

I am cautiously pessimistic.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2013)

NVP said:


> I am cautiously pessimistic.



Can you see night at the end of the tunnel?


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Bloody excited, can't sit still....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2013)

1-0. Great start.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2013)

Sturridge , wish we had kept him tbh


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Great start to the game, we are all over them!


----------



## Pants Man (Sep 1, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> 1-0. Great start.



 Cheers Sturridge!, £7 in the bag


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Best bit of business ever.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

We seems to have started sitting back, not the best idea against united.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> We seems to have started sitting back, not the best idea against united.



The fear is an equaliser straight after half time, then RVP scoring the winner in the 97th minute


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> The fear is an equaliser straight after half time, then RVP scoring the winner in the 97th minute



I think United are losing the plot a little, three yellows, handbags before half time and a injury. I just don't like us sitting back. United can open up teams in seconds. 1-0 isn't enough for us to sit back.


----------



## Pants Man (Sep 1, 2013)

Jamie Carragher, another level of scouse accent football punditry


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2013)

In the bag  

Win the premiership this year and Champions League next year. The bookies have stopped taking bets :hmm


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

5 mins stoppage time, where the fuck did that come from?


----------



## magneze (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh yes. Great result.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 1, 2013)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2013)

Fucking get in  

#moyesout 

Three games
Three wins 
Three clean sheets 
Top of the league 

I hope the Spurs vs Arsenal game is a boring 0-0


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 1, 2013)

Great result. Moyes still has not won at Anfield.


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2013)

To be fair Liverpool have made a good start but its only been against mid table teams


----------



## Voley (Sep 1, 2013)

Very good.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 1, 2013)

Fucking hell get in there! Sturridge is a beaut! Loving it!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I hope the Spurs vs Arsenal game is a boring 0-0



Oh well 

If there has to be a winner I prefer it is Arsenal


----------



## Mungy (Sep 1, 2013)

good result for the redshite there. subjectively, i really hate lfc and their rabid supporters. objectively, brenda is doing a cracking job at managing one of the big clubs of football. if he keeps going as he has started i can see great things happening at liverpool again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2013)

5 points clear of Man U already. Sir Alex must be turning in his grave.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2013)

N_igma said:
			
		

> Fucking hell get in there! Sturridge is a beaut! Loving it!



And he has thigh injury


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> And he has thigh injury



How serious? Two weeks till our next match against Swansea.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> How serious? Two weeks till our next match against Swansea.



Not sure. BBC reported it but that was all they said. I think the concern is more regarding England WC qualifier than the pool.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 1, 2013)

Top of the league.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Oh well
> 
> If there has to be a winner I prefer it is Arsenal


and strange to say so it is


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 1, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Top of the league.


who was it a couple of seasons back were top at this stage of the season and were relegated at the end?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 1, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Top 5 predictions for next season.
> 
> Liverpool
> Chelsea
> ...



After three matches my prediction is looking pretty good. I have slighly overrated Spurs though.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 1, 2013)

Well well well, what a lovely thing to wake up to on a Pacific Sunday morning.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Shanks.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 1, 2013)

Liverpool to sign Moses according to the Beeb..... should'nt be any problems playing on waterlogged pitches  anymore then


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 1, 2013)

At the match today:


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2013)

First team to start a PL season with three clean sheets I read. Surprised to hear that (if true) no team has done this since the PL started.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Sakho signed 
Ilori signed 
Moses about to sign 

Will Suarez stay


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> First team to start a PL season with three clean sheets I read. Surprised to hear that (if true) no team has done this since the PL started.



Chelsea didn't concede a goal in their first six games in 2005/6

Liverpool must be the first team to be top after three games by only scoring three goals


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2013)

The39thStep said:
			
		

> Chelsea didn't concede a goal in their first six games in 2005/6
> 
> Liverpool must be the first team to be top after three games by only scoring three goals



 that stat was an opta, maybe they got it wrong?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2013)

Angel Di Maria?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Angel Di Maria?


Pish and tosh. Wouldn't mind another forward tho. At least it seems we have the back four sorted now.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Pish and tosh. Wouldn't mind another forward tho. At least it seems we have the back four sorted now.


Well it looks like Lukaku may be on his way out...


----------



## TruXta (Sep 2, 2013)

steveo87 said:


> Well it looks like Lukaku may be on his way out...


I'd love it if he came to us, but it's not likely is it?


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 2, 2013)

Maybe not. But you never know especially if we/Liverpool put an offer in in about an hours time.


Then again 5live have just said Liverpool have announced they've done all the business-so, frankly, just ignore everything I say.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Pish and tosh. Wouldn't mind another forward tho. At least it seems we have the back four sorted now.


Borini out on loan too, that's puzzling.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 2, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Borini out on loan too, that's puzzling.



Needs game-time though doesn't he?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Borini out on loan too, that's puzzling.


Not really.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2013)

No game till next Monday against Swansea away. Shame to wait but maybe gives the new players a couple of extra days to settle? 

Then home to Southampton and away to Sunderland wraps up the month. Man City play Man Utd & Spurs play Chelsea in September so (of the more likely top six prospects) there will be points dropped there.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> No game till next Monday against Swansea away. Shame to wait but maybe gives the new players a couple of extra days to settle?
> 
> Then home to Southampton and away to Sunderland wraps up the month. Man City play Man Utd & Spurs play Chelsea in September so (of the more likely top six prospects) there will be points dropped there.


I'm tempted to say we'll be top four at Xmas.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> I'm tempted to say we'll be top four at Xmas.



I hate my optimism  but if we don't stutter terribly then almost certainly top four when Bitey McSuarez returns. We can  throw away a good run mind. 

Interesting to see how Spurs do away to Cardiff this month too


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 3, 2013)

Hope we can extend our run of wins and leave Suarez on the bench for a while. Make him earn his place back in the first team.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 3, 2013)

Suárez is back soon, thank fuck. More goals!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Suárez is back soon, thank fuck. More goals!



He's chomping at the bit.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Hope we can extend our run of wins and leave Suarez on the bench for a while. Make him earn his place back in the first team.



I suspect that he will start on the bench anyway? Sturridge will have had a lot of play by then mind


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 3, 2013)

Pacheco gone as well, er blink and you'll miss him!  Good that we got rid of some dead wood and have not spent silly amounts of cash on single players.  A more solid looking line up compared to last season.  Was hoping for Mata to come in but that would have been very doubtful.


----------



## CNT36 (Sep 3, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Suárez is back soon, thank fuck. More goals!


More goals maybe but wins?


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 3, 2013)

CNT36 said:


> More goals maybe but wins?



Makes an excellent back up for our main man Sturridge.    Seriously though we've been playing better without him.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 3, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Pacheco gone as well, er blink and you'll miss him!  Good that we got rid of some dead wood and have not spent silly amounts of cash on single players.  A more solid looking line up compared to last season.  Was hoping for Mata to come in but that would have been very doubtful.



Mata was a hell of a long shot  

I really like how our first team will look with the new chaps and Suarez back.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

So I read that when Suarez returns from suspension, he  will play at the left. Moses on the right, Coutinho at number 10 and Sturridge upfront


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2013)

Glen Johnson sprained ankle against Man Utd. What is that in terms of time? About 6 weeks out?


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 4, 2013)

If that, with the internationals, and him being the only player at Melwood for ten days, he could be back fairly early.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2013)

I was at the first match against Stoke. Great game. I have high hopes for Liverpool this season. I think there could be a bit of a change now Alex Ferguson isn't around.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 13, 2013)

Barclays Manager of the month for August = Brendan Rodgers 
Barclays Player of the month for August = Daniel Sturridge


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 13, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Barclays Manager of the month for August = Brendan Rodgers
> Barclays Player of the month for August = Daniel Sturridge



The world is our lobster.


----------



## Mungy (Sep 14, 2013)

as much as i dislike lfc, i can see this is going to be a good year for the red shite, brenda has done a good job so far


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 14, 2013)

Badgers said:


> So I read that when Suarez returns from suspension, he  will play at the left. Moses on the right, Coutinho at number 10 and Sturridge upfront


Suarez on the right, surely?


----------



## big eejit (Sep 14, 2013)

Do you think this Sakho fella will start? 

This may or may not be fantasy football related!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 14, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Do you think this Sakho fella will start?
> 
> This may or may not be fantasy football related!


Doubt it. He needs to be brought up to speed.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Suarez on the right, surely?



Dunno. This is what I read. 

Interesting set of results today.

Spurs sounded pretty good for their three points. Arsenal and Man Utd had slightly unconvincing wins. Still all of them got three points and a +2 goal difference. 

Man City drawing at Stoke and Chelsea LOLing at Everton is a bit of a turn up  

Hope the RedMen can beat Swansea on Monday. On paper they should but still early days eh? Would be a pisser to go back to our habit of beating a top half team and then losing to a bottom half team


----------



## TruXta (Sep 15, 2013)

Predictions, gentlemen? 2-0 win for us


----------



## Mungy (Sep 16, 2013)

i predict that at times it will look like the wheels have come off, but overall the reshite will be the better team and win either 1-0 or 2-1.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll be staying up to watching this tonight, 4am kick off so I hope we do well!

I think we'll edge it but I more concerned about this game than the United game.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2013)

Comfortable 3-0


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Prediction time 

Mark Lawrenson is going for 1-1 as is his 'guest predictor' Nicky Wire  I reckon a 0-2 to the red men but do think that Swansea are better than their 18th league position.

From the BBC: 



> Prior to thrashing the Swans 5-0 in February, Liverpool had failed to even score against the Swans in their previous three Premier League matches - two 0-0 draws and a 1-0 defeat.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone got a quid on Liverpool to win 0-1 and Sturridge to score?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Anyone got a quid on Liverpool to win 0-1 and Sturridge to score?



What odds is that? Evens?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> What odds is that? Evens?



Dunno 

Was surprised at the LFC vs THFC title odds earlier. The reds are half the odds


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

I've had, a few quite a lot of beers, 4am kick off, 0-3 the pool. 

Defence I'm quite confident, attack no probs, midfeild meh. 

I think we'll play fast from the start, test them and then slow it down util the last 30. Should be at least 0 -1 or 0-2 by half time.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> I've had, a few quite a lot of beers, 4am kick off, 0-3 the pool.
> 
> Defence I'm quite confident, attack no probs, midfeild meh.
> 
> I think we'll play fast from the start, test them and then slow it down util the last 30. Should be at least 0 -1 or 0-2 by half time.



Dandred has spoken  thus endeth the winning run.


----------



## trampie (Sep 16, 2013)

Are Liverpool still a poor mans Swansea City ?, trying to copy the Swans on and off the field, it will be interesting to see if money has bought Liverpool success over Swansea or if Liverpool will remain Swansea wannabes.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

A back four of Wisdom - Skrtel - Sakho - Enrique. Should be interesting to see Sakho. Top three of Moses - Sturridge - Coutinho.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2013)

Any streams dudes? EE have blocked my links


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Dandred has spoken  thus endeth the winning run.



SLAP!!!

I got quite a few right towards the end of last season.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

trampie said:


> Liverpool are a poor mans Swansea City, trying to copy the Swans on and off the field, it will be interesting to see if money will buy Liverpool success over Swansea or if Liverpool will remain Swansea wannabes.


 I like your style. Maybe tone down the delusions a bit tho?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Any streams dudes? EE have blocked my links


http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=216479&part=sports might need to dl and install some software (acestream is the best)


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A back four of Wisdom - Skrtel - Sakho - Enrique. Should be interesting to see Sakho. Top three of Moses - Sturridge - Coutinho.



Going to be interesting.

Watching Sky Sports now is hillarious!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Is that the offical back four?


Yup.


----------



## trampie (Sep 16, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I like your style. Maybe tone down the delusions a bit tho?


No delusions here, Liverpool got the old Swansea manager to try and play like Swansea and the backroom staff and some players and then they signed a Swansea target knowing the Swans had been tracking a certain player for probably a year or more and then behind the scenes they decided to try and run the club just like Swansea City as regards player acquisitions, ages, future transfer returns etc.
They are Swansea wannabes no doubt about it.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

trampie said:


> No delusions here, Liverpool got the old Swansea manager to try and play like Swansea and the backroom staff and some players and then they signed a Swansea target knowing the Swans had been tracking a certain player for probably a year or more and then behind the scenes they decided to try and run the club just like Swansea City as regards player acquisitions, ages, future transfer returns etc.
> They are Swansea wannabes no doubt about it.


Of course, I forgot that Swansea invented that way of playing and running a club.


----------



## trampie (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't know about invented it as its a worldwide game and Swansea was one of the worst run clubs a decade or so ago to one of the best run clubs in recent times, where teams from not just this country but from all over the world has been studying how the Swans done it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

I wanted to watch this game  first half on the wireless it seems. Got Talk(rant)Sport on at the minute


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

trampie said:


> I don't know about invented it as its a worldwide game and Swansea was one of the worst run clubs a decade or so ago to one of the best run clubs in recent times, where teams from not just this country but from all over the world has been studying how the Swans done it.


I'm sure the Swans are doing a fine job off the pitch and on, but going from there to _LFC are Swansea wannabes_ is maybe a bit rich. Anyway, dinner is done, and the match is about to start. May it be a good one.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I wanted to watch this game  first half on the wireless it seems. Got Talk(rant)Sport on at the minute



I'm watching the top one http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=216479&part=sports in korea in full HD.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

Dandred said:


> I'm watching the top one http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=216479&part=sports in korea in full HD.


I think he's at work.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

Laughing my arse of at Carragher on Sky!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 16, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing Sakho tonight.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

No one wants to grow up to be a "Gary Neville"


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Whoops


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome start


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 16, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Whoops


Indeed


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

Shelvey forgot who he plays for


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

What the fuck.


----------



## mack (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

LOL


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 16, 2013)

Please tell me Shelvey celebrated his goal. I'm bored with players not celebrating goals when they're scored against their old teams. Nearly as bad as those wanks who kiss the badge.


----------



## Epico (Sep 16, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Please tell me Shelvey celebrated his goal. I'm bored with players not celebrating goals when they're scored against their old teams. Nearly as bad as those wanks who kiss the badge.



Did he celebrate his assist more to the point?


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

Wisdom, the invisible man at right-back.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

Shelvey, two assists brilliant!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 16, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Please tell me Shelvey celebrated his goal. I'm bored with players not celebrating goals when they're scored against their old teams. Nearly as bad as those wanks who kiss the badge.


He hasn't celebrated his two assists since though.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 16, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Shelvey, two assists brilliant!



Love it!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

FFS my lappie crashed.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 16, 2013)

Shelvey does know you sold him doesn't he?


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

Good call by Rodgers to flog him, careless passing.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn, I can't keep up.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

This game is tight and can go either way, Swansea very dangerous going forward.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Shelvey does know you sold him doesn't he?


Best game he's had for us


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2013)

got this to work in the end
http://firstrowuk1.eu/watch/193916/1/watch-skysports dot html


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm enjoying this match when my stream doesn't crash. One for the neutrals too.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

Kelly should come on for Wisdom who is no right-back and keeps giving the ball away cheaply.  Victor Moses took his goal well.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

No point risking Kelly for this match, first time back on the bench since his injury. We'll win this 4-2.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

Another Shelvey assist and this time the correct goal.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Bugger. Got back to stream the last half hour. Been feisty hasn't it  

Still time for Shelvey to get Liverpool the winner before he gets sent off or something


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

Bang on for 4-2 so.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 16, 2013)

James Maw (@JamesMawFFT) tweeted at 9:26 PM on Mon, Sep 16, 2013:

Jonjo Shelvey has single-handedly caused the Fantasy Football algorithm to self-combust.

(https://twitter.com/JamesMawFFT/status/379702731113766912)


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 16, 2013)

We'd have been fucked there if it wasn't for Dobby the scouse elf


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

Still top of the table.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Liverpool were pretty lucky there.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

Top of the league 

Shelvey... lost for words really. Also Sakho needs to be benched, I mean wtf was he playing at. Both Swansea goals down to his errors.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 16, 2013)

Bit of a worrying collapse from us in the second half. Should be winning these games. Still, unbeaten, just.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

Give Sakho a chance, only his first game in the prem.  Well annoyed because I ditched Michu and Shelvey from my dream team.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 16, 2013)

We lost a lot through injuries, Glen Johnson was missed and Coutino as well. Swansea came back strong and we were lucky to get a point.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Give Sakho a chance, only his first game in the prem.  Well annoyed because I ditched Michu and Shelvey from my dream team.


He'll get his chance, but on current form he's behind Skrtel(!), Agger and Toure for CB.


----------



## Big Gunz (Sep 16, 2013)

Lost at the Britannia twice last season so a draw isn't a bad result.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 16, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Give Sakho a chance, only his first game in the prem.  Well annoyed because I ditched Michu and Shelvey from my dream team.


He needs to stay on his feet.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2013)

Routledge was immense for Swansea.


----------



## Voley (Sep 16, 2013)

Shelvey. Wtf?  Fair play to him for setting up the last one mind, that was a good lay-off. First half we looked comfortable, second we were all over the fucking place. I was happy with the draw in the end whereas at half time I though we could get another and then sit back a bit. 

More like the team we all know and love and drives us fucking mental, then.


----------



## mack (Sep 16, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> He needs to stay on his feet.



I think he was trying too hard to impress - when it worked it looked good, when he dived in and missed it caused problems, anyway first game so fair enough.

Would have been nice to have held on at 2-1 but Swansea really played well and moved the ball around so much we couldn't keep up, last season we would have lost 3-2 so to get a point is ok.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> He needs to stay on his feet.


He needed to not go out rashly and leave a massive gap - it's what gave Swans that vital bit of space for both goals.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

Coutinho out for six weeks with shoulder injury


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

FUCK. We need Joe Allen back in the set-up, can't see who else can play that role.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> FUCK. We need Joe Allen back in the set-up, can't see who else can play that role.



I'll get them boots out of the cupboard and laced up.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> FUCK. We need Joe Allen back in the set-up, can't see who else can play that role.


El Canibal?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 18, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> El Canibal?


He doesn't really like to stay behind the striker(s) very much tho. Better pushed out wide, but then do we not play Moses/Sterling?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 19, 2013)

At home against Southampton on Saturday. No Lambert heroics, please.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> At home against Southampton on Saturday. No Lambert heroics, please.



 

I reckon a Liverpool win today. Home to Southampton should be three points but hope the midfield is up the job. I am going for a 3-1 win.


----------



## mack (Sep 21, 2013)

Unusual line up..

 Mignolet, Toure, Skrtel, Agger, Sakho, Gerrard, Lucas, Henderson, Aspas, Moses, Sturridge. Subs: Brad Jones, Jose Enrique, Alberto, Sterling, Ibe, Kelly, Wisdom.

links for online viewing..

http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=216483&part=sports


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2013)

Last game I can watch for a while, apart from the goals in the last game it felt a bit like last season. 

If we can keep Lambert in check we should get the three points.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> If we can keep Lambert in check we should get the three points.



SHUT UP SHUT UP SHUT UP


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2013)

Should've had a penalty, else it seems we've not threatened much. Aspas off for Luis Alberto?


----------



## mack (Sep 21, 2013)

lacklustre so far...


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2013)

Boring.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't think it's boring.  Watching Brenty try and be clever then seeing it blow up in his face, it's a laugh a minute


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 21, 2013)

Outplayed at home by Southampton. Let's hope Suarez is on fire when he comes back. Otherwise mediocrity beckons.


----------



## mack (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2013)

Four Center Backs? 

I've never done that on any manerger game, What the fuck was Rodgers thinking?


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2013)

FFS. Poor performance all around, mid-field particularly bad. Ah well, onwards and upwards. Still doing great compared to last season.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 21, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Four Center Backs?
> 
> I've never done that on any manerger game, What the fuck was Rodgers thinking?


It wasn't as if Enrique made all that much difference. We do miss Johnson and Coutinho. Why did Aspas start? Had nothing on offer, Alberto looked better value even if he came on at a time where our standard of play had dropped.


----------



## DRINK? (Sep 21, 2013)

After romping to yet another "Champions By 1st Sept" title, every credit to Liverpool for again stepping aside to give other clubs a go.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 21, 2013)

OOAREYA! Come on you Saints!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It wasn't as if Enrique made all that much difference. We do miss Johnson and Coutinho. Why did Aspas start? Had nothing on offer, Alberto looked better value even if he came on at a time where our standard of play had dropped.



After the 2nd change we looked better, but why fuck was Sterling put on the right? 

I like Rodgers and what he has brought to the club, but today he was well off the mark. 


What team you would you have put out? Four CBs?


----------



## philx (Sep 21, 2013)

Southampton were the better team. End of.


----------



## agricola (Sep 21, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Four Center Backs?
> 
> I've never done that on any manerger game, What the fuck was Rodgers thinking?



Kendall did that once, in the game before the Farrelly one when we had to go to Champions-elect Arsenal and get a result.  We didnt.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2013)

philx said:
			
		

> Southampton were the better team. End of.



Yeah. Same for Swansea. Team spirit and belief only goes so far. Still up on last year and are missing some key players so not all is lost eh?


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 22, 2013)

philx said:


> Southampton were the better team. End of.



Exactly.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2013)

From Twitter. 

LFC back passes by game:
Stoke 9
Villa 12
United 15
Swansea 20
Southampton 24

Mignolet losses of possession: 
Stoke 8
Villa 16
Utd 22
Swans 25
Soton 21


----------



## Voley (Sep 22, 2013)

Just watched it. Pretty poor all round really. It's a mark of how good Coutinho is that we missed such a relatively new addition so much.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 22, 2013)

Suarez at work.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.football365.com/news/21554/8937921/Oh-Very-Droll-Brendan
"Champing at the bit".....unfortunate turn of phrase


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.football365.com/news/21554/8937921/Oh-Very-Droll-Brendan
> "Champing at the bit".....unfortunate turn of phrase


bollocks, I was about post that!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2013)

Next two matches the opponents don't have a manager, that should work in Liverpool's favour


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2013)

I think Utd will play hard tonight, they need to salvage some pride after their dismal start. Makes for an interesting game, especially after LFC winning at home. RVP seems unlikely to play which is a help but Rooney seems to be finding form. No Coutinho for LFC but Suarez back so will have to see how that goes. 

My guess is a Utd win


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I think Utd will play hard tonight, they need to salvage some pride after their dismal start. Makes for an interesting game, especially after LFC winning at home. RVP seems unlikely to play which is a help but Rooney seems to be finding form. No Coutinho for LFC but Suarez back so will have to see how that goes.
> 
> My guess is a Utd win


 
Think we can win this. But more likely a draw.


----------



## belboid (Sep 25, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Think we can win this. But more likely a draw.


it's the League Cup - cant be a draw.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> it's the League Cup - cant be a draw.


 
In that case, we will win. 2-1 in extra time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 25, 2013)

belboid said:


> it's the League Cup - cant be a draw.


There's no such thing as "can't"


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2013)

If LFC win then _IN YOUR FACE UTD _
If LFC lose then MICKEY MOUSE CUP


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## mack (Sep 25, 2013)

This article will make you want to puke...

sorry Daily fail link... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ez-returns-Open-letter-Liverpool-striker.html

love his portable tea pot! it's Mate apparently http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mate_(drink)

links for tonights game should be here later http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=221529&part=sports


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2013)

Suarez starting


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 25, 2013)

Omar comin'


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2013)

#heskeyback
#captainrooneywtf


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 25, 2013)

Warming his choppers up.....


----------



## mack (Sep 25, 2013)

bah - beaten by Uniteds b-team - fuckers..


----------



## Voley (Sep 25, 2013)

Gave em a good game, I thought, but looked a yard off the ball too often. Shame we couldn't increase Moyes misery, mind.


----------



## TruXta (Sep 26, 2013)

Sounds like it was a decent game? We have to start winning games and scoring goals again. Poor return so far this season, even Goal Post has left on a free transfer.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

Pffft mickey mouse cup any way


----------



## Favelado (Sep 26, 2013)

Yeah, it's going to be yet another mediocre season but at least there's Old Trafford to gawk at. Hopefully.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

Favelado said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's going to be yet another mediocre season but at least there's Old Trafford to gawk at. Hopefully.



Yeah but the squad will just about be there for 2014/15


----------



## Favelado (Sep 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yeah but the squad will just about be there for 2014/15



Nah. We won't really compete again until something more paradigm-shifting happens and I can't even think what that might be. Even if some dossbag billionaire turns up one day it only puts you in with a group of billionaires these days.

I'm afraid we're going to have to dirty bomb Manchester. Innocent people will suffer but it's a cruel world.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 26, 2013)

Nah we will be in the run for Europe hopefully. Manager looks a bit lost though.


----------



## magneze (Sep 26, 2013)

The plan to hamstring Utd by keeping them in all competitions has it's first success.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 26, 2013)

There's an unpleasant symmetry developing. Win our first three games 1-0, then draw one 2-2 then lose the next two 1-0. This must be nipped in the bud at Sunderland.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> There's an unpleasant symmetry developing. Win our first three games 1-0, then draw one 2-2 then lose the next two 1-0. This must be nipped in the bud at Sunderland.



Also second half stats across all the games are pretty shocking. There is real promise in this team and I maintain LFC are a strong contender for 4th but there are creases to iron out.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks West Brom!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Some helpful results yesterday. The Manchester results (LOL) of course but the Chelsea/Spurs draw too. 
Hopefully we can beat the one point, no manager, bottom of the table lot today. A three goal margin would be lovely


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Getting ready for the game!


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Did anyone else just see the Sky sports Suarez / Jaws piece!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Getting ready for the game!



 I am settled in with a good stream and a beer.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am settled in with a good stream and a beer.



Me too! Which stream are you watching, I've got a HD Russian sopcast going with a stream torrent in English which is poor quality. 

Suarez injured?


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like a dead leg.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Me too! Which stream are you watching, I've got a HD Russian sopcast going with a stream torrent in English which is poor quality.
> 
> Suarez injured?



Got a really good (for now) vipbox stream for this one.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Looks like a dead leg.



Yeah. 

Bit scrappy so far (#rodgersout) but not awful. If Liverpool can get a goal then I think it might settle them a bit. As long as the onepointwonders don't get a lucky one first...


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

The commentators just said it was a really engaging game, feels unsettled to me. 

GOAL!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

The hand of God


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Howard Webb has clearly washed his hands of the sinking ship that is Man Utd.


----------



## magneze (Sep 29, 2013)

WTF is this kit? Accident in a fabric factory.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Can any of you remember Gerrard taking a decent corner?


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Two!


----------



## magneze (Sep 29, 2013)

Good stuff. Mignolet's looking a bit shaky today so goals are good.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers did your stream just go down? I've still got the Russian on but the English one has died

Back again now


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Two!



Good for Suarez to break the seal too. Did not need him having a barren spell.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Badgers did your stream just go down? I've still got the Russian on but the English one has died



Yup  just switched to another vipbox one. 

I


----------



## magneze (Sep 29, 2013)

Haven't used vipbox before but the quality is good. Do you use their plugin? I always wonder if those have spyware. Just using a Flash one atm.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Yup  just switched to another vipbox one.
> 
> I



Back up again


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

magneze said:
			
		

> Haven't used vipbox before but the quality is good. Do you use their plugin? I always wonder if those have spyware. Just using a Flash one atm.



I have never used the plug in but have thought about it  

Always used to use Iraq Goals. Not sure if they are still running?


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

magneze said:


> Haven't used vipbox before but the quality is good. Do you use their plugin? I always wonder if those have spyware. Just using a Flash one atm.



The browser/flash is ok minimised, here is a sopcast HD but in Russian, I'm using both as they are only about ten seconds apart.  sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/147191


----------



## magneze (Sep 29, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I have never used the plug in but have thought about it
> 
> Always used to use Iraq Goals. Not sure if they are still running?


Yeah, I am naturally suspicious of "hey download our plugin to view illegal broadcasts" unless someone else can vouch for it.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

American stream at the moment. The music, commentary and adverts make Australia look cultured  

Two up. Need another goal to go second place. Ten above Man Utd


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Meh.



Second half fail again. Should not be like this  
My 1-4 prediction is still possible.


----------



## fen_boy (Sep 29, 2013)

That kit is the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Henderson pretty poor today.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Not going to score in the second half this season are we.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Could sneak in one more perhaps. Been pretty awful today though, could easily be a Sunderland goal to come too


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

Fuck, a gaol in the second half!


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 29, 2013)

Watta Goal


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Not going to score in the second half this season are we.



Dandred did a Dandred


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 29, 2013)

Why did Suares have Welcome Benja on his shirt, daughter?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

r0bb0 said:
			
		

> Why did Suares have Welcome Benja on his shirt, daughter?



Or son.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 29, 2013)

New born baby


----------



## Voley (Sep 29, 2013)

Henderson shit, kit shit, fairly happy with everything else, including being awarded a goal scored by an arm. Suarez doesn't look back to his best yet and still scored twice. 

Thought Sunderland put in a good performance considering what they've been through lately. I expect they'll be off the bottom of the table soon as they've only got Man U next week.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> Henderson shit, kit shit, fairly happy with everything else, including being awarded a goal scored by an arm. Suarez doesn't look back to his best yet and still scored twice.
> 
> Thought Sunderland put in a good performance considering what they've been through lately. I expect they'll be off the bottom of the table soon as they've only got Man U next week.



 

If Sunderland beat Man Utd I will poo happiness


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2013)

Good win that. Hendo in the January sales please


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2013)

and well done the women too 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24324071


> *Women's Super League: Liverpool beat Bristol to win title*
> Liverpool Ladies clinched their first Women's Super League title by beating Bristol in the end-of-season decider.
> 
> The visitors started the match two points behind the Reds and needed a win to snatch the championship as the campaign went down to the wire.
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> and well done the women too
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24324071



Yeah. Good result that. Arsenal have had that title for too long.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 29, 2013)

It's a been a soapy handjob of a weekend football-wise. Marvellous Trevor.


----------



## mack (Sep 29, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Good win that. Hendo in the January sales please



Nah - he just had a duff game against his former club.. happens to lots of players.  The middle of the park is where the problem was - Gerrard apart from his undoubted skill at playing a long pass was tbh a liability when it came to his defensive duties in the middle of the park, poor Lucas was having to cover pretty much the entire area on his own.


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 29, 2013)

mack said:


> Nah - he just had a duff game against his former club.. happens to lots of players.  The middle of the park is where the problem was - Gerrard apart from his undoubted skill at playing a long pass was tbh a liability when it came to his defensive duties in the middle of the park, poor Lucas was having to cover pretty much the entire area on his own.


Don't agree mate other than yeah players twitch at their old clubs but he's just not good enough. He shows it every now and then but it's not consistent enough for me.

Middle of the park is defo wanting.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

Not a great performance but at least the mightily Southampton are out of the Champions League positions. Gotta keep an eye on Hull though, they are right up there


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 29, 2013)

Kolo is great.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 29, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Kolo is great.



Yeah. When he took a knock it was a worry.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2013)

Home to Crystal Palace next Saturday, then away to Newcastle and home to West Brom. Should be 'easier' games on paper


----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 30, 2013)

Good to see Suarez getting back to his goal-scoring ways and breaking the second half duck. A few 'easy' games coming up and then December will be the big challenge against City, Spurs and Chelsea. Nice to be second after six games. And six points ahead of Utd. I'll take that.


----------



## Voley (Sep 30, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Hendo in the January sales please


I wonder if Man U might like him? He seems like the ideal player for their mid-table aspirations.


----------



## EIE The Herd1 (Sep 30, 2013)

i always respect Liverpool even if i do not like them, and they are a very good side this season


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Liverpool academy on the BBC news this morning. Rodgers looks quite a tough bastard with his shirt off. Could definitely take Wenger or Moyes in a fight.


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool academy on the BBC news this morning. Rodgers looks quite a tough bastard with his shirt off. Could definitely take Wenger or Moyes in a fight.


Yup, if they decide to settle the league like that, Liverpool might be up there


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Yelkcub said:
			
		

> Yup, if they decide to settle the league like that, Liverpool might be up there



I reckon Mourinho is a dirty fighter


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Shut It Moyes you slaaaaag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah.... Jog on Wenger you streak of piss


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2013)

Robbie Fowler, Steve McManaman and Rob Jones working with Liverpool under-21s and under-18s squads at the Kirkby Academy.

www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/146212-br-s-delight-as-kop-icons-join-academy


----------



## Dandred (Oct 3, 2013)

We seem to be building something special.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 4, 2013)

Home to Palace this weekend. 
Hopefully a 2-0 or 3-1 again. 

I wonder how Man Utd will cope at the Stadium of Light


----------



## TruXta (Oct 4, 2013)

Really must win these games if we're to have any hope of getting a CL spot.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 4, 2013)

Kenny back as a non-exec director.

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/146399-kenny-dalglish-joins-liverpool-s-board


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Home to Crystal Palace next Saturday, then away to Newcastle and home to West Brom. Should be 'easier' games on paper





goldenecitrone said:


> A few 'easy' games coming up


This is what worries me. We've been shite against teams we're meant to beat for years.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> This is what worries me. We've been shite against teams we're meant to beat for years.



Sadly I find myself wanting Sunderland to win more than Liverpool this weekend


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Sadly I find myself wanting Sunderland to win more than Liverpool this weekend


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2013)

4-1 to the Red men today. Consolation goal for Palace at the end.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> 4-1 to the Red men today. Consolation goal for Palace at the end.



Same scoreline, but Palace to score first and put the fear of God into us.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Same scoreline, but Palace to score first and put the fear of God into us.



Or maybe not. Could do our goal difference the world of good today.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2013)

Suraez and Sturidge are deadly!


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> 4-1 to the Red men today. Consolation goal for Palace at the end.



On the cards...


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2013)

We never score in the second half.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

Dandred said:


> We seem to be building something special.



Probably a row of terraced houses if Fowler's involved.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2013)

Sako, what a great signing. 

Three at the back seems to suit us much more than 4-3-3.

Gerrard looking tired and making lots of bad passes. We need a replacment for him in the next year or two.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2013)

Top of the league.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Top of the league.



9 points and 12 places above Utd. Nice.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> 9 points and 12 places above Utd. Nice.


It's usually the other way around so it does make a nice change.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> It's usually the other way around so it does make a nice change.



Indeed. Come on Sunderland!


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2013)

Badgers said:


> 4-1 to the Red men today. Consolation goal for Palace at the end.


Not far off. Looking forward to watching MOTD again tonight.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 5, 2013)

1-0 already!


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

*COME ON SUNDERLAND*


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2013)

Could this really happen?

Liverpool win and go top.
Everton lose.
Man U get beaten by managerless bottom-of-the league Sunderland.

I've died and gone to heaven haven't I?


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

NVP said:


> Could this really happen?
> 
> Liverpool win and go top.
> Everton lose.
> ...



When you get to the pearly gates, Michael Thomas will be running out of them backwards, unscoring the goal that won Arsenal the league in 1989.


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

Ah fuck.


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh have they got one back then?


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

Yep. I'm probably blaming your post for the equaliser.


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Yep. I'm probably blaming your post for the equaliser.



Fair enough. Still, the BBC site does have this:



> *Mike in Polesworth on text:* Tom Cleverly is about as much use as a chocolate Tom Cleverly.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

NVP I will kill you.


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm the new Dandred.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2013)

Good day for us today what with Verton's unbeaten run ending


----------



## N_igma (Oct 5, 2013)

Without sounding too 'Dandred-y' I honestly think this season could be ours


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

N_igma said:


> Without sounding too 'Dandred-y' I honestly think this season could be ours



Seriously. The doctor's got your paroxetine dosage too high. Go and have a word with him.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 5, 2013)

N_igma said:


> Without sounding too 'Dandred-y' I honestly think this season could be ours



The Spurs thread is that way - - - - - - - >


----------



## N_igma (Oct 5, 2013)

Haters gonna hate and bitches be tripping lol.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2013)

We are a decent shout for 4th, but no more than that, squad's too weak.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

Just looking at highlights of City. They've no excuse for not winning the league with some of the weaponry they've got at their disposal.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

Sturridge's goal was great.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 5, 2013)

Sturridge and Suarez on fire. Could have had 5 or 6 today. Still a bit worried about our second half dozing off. What is Brenda saying to them? Put your feet up lads, game's over?


----------



## mack (Oct 5, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sturridge and Suarez on fire. Could have had 5 or 6 today. Still a bit worried about our second half dozing off. What is Brenda saying to them? Put your feet up lads, game's over?



Nah - they all had an eye on the wc qualifiers next week.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 5, 2013)

We've been poor in the second half since the start of the season, needs fixing.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 5, 2013)

TruXta said:


> We've been poor in the second half since the start of the season, needs fixing.



Rogers has said he's unhappy with the performance today so at least someone's on the case.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Sadly I find myself wanting Sunderland to win more than Liverpool this weekend


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2013)

Favelado said:
			
		

> Just looking at highlights of City. They've no excuse for not winning the league with some of the weaponry they've got at their disposal.



Yeah. Arsenal having a good start but they don't have the squad that City have. 

Not a bad set of results yesterday. Hope the mighty West Brom can beat Arsenal today, or at even a draw.


----------



## Voley (Oct 6, 2013)

City do look really fucking good atm though they have a tendency to fluff some of the easier matches, too. 

I think we're a better side this time round and expect we'll improve on last years 7th but we're still far from the finished article. Fourth is still just out of our reach I reckon. I really like what Rodgers has done though; he seems to have a proper plan of building a young squad that will challenge properly in a few years time - I hope he's given the time he'll need to do this properly. I'm cautiously optimistic atm but aware that a few injuries to key players / Suarez going mental could bring the whole thing tumbling down very easily.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 6, 2013)

1  Liverpool 
2  Arsenal 
3  Chelsea 
4  Southampton 
5  Man City 
6  Tottenham 
7  Everton 
8  Hull 
9  Man Utd 

This is the riddem I like


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2013)

I thought Arsenal were top on goals scored?


----------



## mack (Oct 7, 2013)

The whole club seems to be on the up at the moment..

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/146588-five-star-reds-run-riot-against-spurs


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2013)

mack said:
			
		

> The whole club seems to be on the up at the moment..
> 
> http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/146588-five-star-reds-run-riot-against-spurs



Pffft. It is only Spurs. If we had beaten West Ham that would have been a result.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I thought Arsenal were top on goals scored?


Not when I posteded that


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2013)

friedaweed said:
			
		

> Not when I posteded that



I see


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I see


They get if on alphabetical disorder too


----------



## Sunray (Oct 16, 2013)

I actually think that if players stay fit, the two up front could win the league by themselves. 

There could be 60 goals between them.  It will be a tight race this year. Don't think anyone is going to run away with it..


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2013)

Been a while since a PL game with the international break. Got four Saturday PL games coming up which are a bit of a mixed bag. Would think that home to Fulham should be a win but the Newcastle and West Brom games will be tougher. Of course Arsenal away is the real test.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 17, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Of course Arsenal away is the real test.


He should drop Freddie Mercury for that game


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 17, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> He should drop Freddie Mercury for that game


Play him, he has a blinder (Scores two, assists one), and parade him around the Emirates like a speedboat at the end of Bullseye.

Or he'll get banned for trying to chew Ozil's right eye.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2013)

So, one of my favourite fixtures - Toon at Anfield St. James' Park, tomorrow at 1245. Goals galore (apparently there hasn't been a goal-less draw since 1974). Last time these two met Liverpool crushed them 6-0. Can we copy that? Or will we buckle?

Johnson, Cissokho and Allen are all back, shoring up our defensive options. Kelly also likely to be on the bench. I'm feeling positive. Which can't be good


----------



## mack (Oct 18, 2013)

It's at St james


----------



## TruXta (Oct 18, 2013)

So it is


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2013)

From the BBC: 



> Newcastle captain Fabricio Coloccini is sidelined by a muscle injury. Winger Jonas Gutierrez is ruled out because of personal reasons. Steven Taylor is unlikely to have recovered from a hamstring problem in time to play, so Mapou Yanga-Mbiwa may partner Mike Williamson at centre-back.
> 
> Liverpool trio Glen Johnson, Joe Allen and Aly Cissokho have returned to training after injuries and could play. Lucas is back after a ban but the game comes too soon for Philippe Coutinho.



Good news for LFC


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 18, 2013)

Newcastle's Montegegro to Arsenal's Poland. And Stevie G fresh from his World Cup triumph. Can we do the double?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I'm feeling positive. Which can't be good



TOP OF THE LEAGUE YOU SAY????


----------



## Dandred (Oct 18, 2013)

You have all doomed us to lose 2-1. 

Cunts


----------



## Badgers (Oct 18, 2013)

Liverpool by 4 goals


----------



## Dandred (Oct 19, 2013)

Finished my private teaching, had a curry and now time for a few cans of Asahi and an evening of football. 

Would be nice to start the evening off with a win! Come on you reds!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Might not catch much of this game


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

#rodgersout


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2013)

Lucky to have a draw.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 19, 2013)

That Suarez, he's a cad isn't he?  Even when he's actually fouled he can't miss an opportunity to tuck, pike, twist and enter the water with barely a splash.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm enjoying this game!

Can we nick it in the end?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

#mosesout


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 19, 2013)

Two points dropped. So many chances squandered today. Disappointing.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 19, 2013)

Frustrating to watch.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.standard.co.uk/sport/foo...hand-gesture-about-jake-humphrey-8891344.html


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 19, 2013)

fucking cheating bastards


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2013)

Hate to say it but a draw was probably a fair result with this one. Thought the Toon were far better than us first half, penalty/sending off changed it all and then after they scored it had 'fuck up reminiscent of last season' written all over it. Cabaye's goal was amazing.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 19, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> fucking cheating bastards


I still remember Perch from a few seasons ago.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Other top teams having solid wins today. Oh, and Everton too by the look of things.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I thought Arsenal were top on goals scored?


top on points i think you'll find


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Other top teams having solid wins today. Oh, and Everton too by the look of things.



Luckily Man Utd may saved the Liverpool blushes somewhat.


----------



## Voley (Oct 19, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Luckily Man Utd may saved the Liverpool blushes somewhat.


Good result for the mid-tablers today. Keep grinding out home draws against teams like Southampton and they should stay up.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 20, 2013)

Bring Agger back!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

No predictions here


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2013)

Okay. 3-1 to us. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mack (Oct 26, 2013)

all really poor quality streams today for some reason...it will literally be a blur of goals for pool this afternoon.. or Anelka will fuck us over!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

Crouchie goal!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

#comeonstoke


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful goal from Suarez. Get in!!!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

Suarez you beatiful cunt!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

And he does it again!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2013)

And another. Genius!!!


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2013)

Fuck me, what a header! 

2-0 already and Sturrage hasn't even got in yet!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2013)

Stoke get another.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

Happy days are here again!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2013)

Nine points ahead of Man Utd on current scores.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't want to comment of the united game


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2013)

Dandred said:


> I don't want to comment of the united game


I shall remain tightlipped too. Tightlipped but grinning.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> I shall remain tightlipped too. Tightlipped but grinning.



I blame Ferguson's book


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2013)

John Hartson on Van Persie: 'a spoiled child'.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2013)

Hat trick for the man! Fucking love him!


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2013)

Hat trick.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2013)

First hattrick at Anfield for Luis. Magic stuff.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

Can we finally win a second half this season?


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2013)

That wasn't a pen was it? 

That will give us some impetus to keep on knocking them in.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2013)

Three goals of the month in one game!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

This is a nice change, going up when threatened instead of crumbling as before.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2013)

Spectacular chip from Sturridge. Best attack force we've had in years.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2013)

Not since Owen and Fowler.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

Torres and Gerrard? 


Dandred said:


> Not since Owen and Fowler.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 26, 2013)

So, excellent win against a good WBA team. Looking forward to the Emirates next week. It's going to be a cracker.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Torres and Gerrard?



Not sure they were a true attacking force, but they played well together. Nothing like the same way Sturridge and Surazes play.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2013)

Watching the Barca Real game now with English commentary. What a fucking good night!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

That 08-09 season they were unstoppable. 


Dandred said:


> Not sure they were a true attacking force, but they played well together. Nothing like the same way Sturridge and Surazes play.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 26, 2013)

Why didn't I watch this one?

Suárez's header is outrageous. You don't do them from there when the keeper's on his line!


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking forward to MotD


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2013)

Looking forward to MOTD tonight. Pity the mid-tablers accidentally beat Stoke in the end.


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2013)

Great minds magneze


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2013)

SNAP NVP


----------



## magneze (Oct 26, 2013)

AGAIN NVP


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2013)

Fucking hell.  

(Go on, say Fucking Hell at the same time)


----------



## Favelado (Oct 26, 2013)

magneze said:


> SNAP NVP



Slightly disappointing they did something resembling a Fergie-era comeback.

By the way, this week further proof that Ferguson may have been a great manager but what a petty, nasty little pig of a man. Paisley wasn't a cunt, Shankly wasn't a cunt, Del Bosque isn't a cunt. What's your excuse Fergie?

Oh, and knighted socialist - don't get me started.


----------



## Dandred (Oct 26, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That 08-09 season they were unstoppable.



I agree, but they don't play the same way. We haven't had two strikers working together since Owen and Fowler. 

You can't call Gerrard a striker, he has never been that.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2013)

Dandred said:


> I agree, but they don't play the same way. We haven't had two strikers working together since Owen and Fowler.
> 
> You can't call Gerrard a striker, he has never been that.


I wasn't saying that, merely pointing out that the two scored a bucket-load of goals together.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 27, 2013)

Borini just scored for Sunderland!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

Man City v Chelsea 

Hoping for a injury filled 0-0 draw


----------



## Favelado (Oct 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Man City v Chelsea
> 
> Hoping for a injury filled 0-0 draw



Spot on.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

1-1 will do. 
Shame Spurs scored though.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> 1-1 will do.
> Shame Spurs scored though.


Torres just made it 2-1.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 27, 2013)

Premier league table looks a bit London-esque at the mo (with propah suvverners Souithampton in there too) . Will be interesting to see the balance come May.

I'm betting/guessing both Manchester clubs will be top 4, along with Chelski and Arsenal... with Liverpool battling it out with Spurs for 5th.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Premier league table looks a bit London-esque at the mo (with propah suvverners Souithampton in there too) . Will be interesting to see the balance come May.
> 
> I'm betting/guessing both Manchester clubs will be top 4, along with Chelski and Arsenal... with Liverpool battling it out with Spurs for 5th.


Bet you one of the Manc clubs will not be top 4. Fiver to charity?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Torres just made it 2-1.



Bugger


----------



## LiamO (Oct 27, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Bet you one of the Manc clubs will not be top 4. Fiver to charity?



yer on. Make it a double that one of the scouse ones won't be top 6?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 27, 2013)

LiamO said:


> yer on. Make it a double that one of the scouse ones won't be top 6?


Yes mate.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Arsenal away on Saturday  Big game. Only top half team LFC have played in the PL this season is Southampton and lost that. The rest of the games (like Man Utd) have not really been a proper test.


----------



## mack (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Arsenal away on Saturday  Big game. Only top half team LFC have played in the PL this season is Southampton and lost that. The rest of the games (like Man Utd) have not really been a proper test.



I think we should just go there and attack from the first minute - the SAS will shit all over that Arsenal "defense"

Our defense is pretty shit as well tbf - could be a high scoring game!


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Arsenal away on Saturday  Big game. Only top half team LFC have played in the PL this season is Southampton and lost that. The rest of the games (like Man Utd) have not really been a proper test.



Arsenal haven't really had the toughest run-in have they? And when they've played 'bigger' teams they've either lost (Dortmund) or looked a bit average against Spurs. 
I agree that LFC haven't been flooded top, top (thanks Fergie) opponents, but at the same time they've definitely played better


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

A game worth watching I feel. Hopefully not a crap draw want the LFC to win of course but liking Arsenal/LFC keeping the other teams honest.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

Predictions?


----------



## N_igma (Nov 1, 2013)

It's gonna be 2-1 to someone hopefully for us.


----------



## Voley (Nov 1, 2013)

Will we have Coutinho back? If he plays I think we've got a chance. Without him I'm not so sure. The Arse are really fucking good atm.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 1, 2013)

NVP said:
			
		

> Will we have Coutinho back? If he plays I think we've got a chance. Without him I'm not so sure. The Arse are really fucking good atm.



I think he is still out


----------



## mack (Nov 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I think he is still out



No he's fine now - available for selection - think they'll go with the same team as last week.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't see us playing as attack-minded as we have of late - look at how Chelsea won - by flooding the midfield and denying Arsenal the time to build patiently. They don't like it up'em - in fairness neither does the red men. I predict a narrow 4-3 victory to us.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's not going to end 0-0. I reckon it will be 2-1 or 3-2 to us.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 1, 2013)

1-1.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2013)

2-0 to Liverpool I reckon. Excited for this one.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Lawro predicts 1-1


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Lawro predicts 1-1



I am Lawro


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2013)

It's going to be a difficult game to win if Arsenel are on form. 

If they don't show up we should easily win this the way we are playing. 

1-2 to us.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

You shut your dirty mouth!


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2013)

Feel a bit nervy


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Feel a bit nervy


Same here. Got a feeling that there's a harsh lesson in the gap between the top 4 and the rest of the league waiting.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2013)

They have lost their last two games.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

How are Chelsea doing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

Dandred said:


> .
> 
> If they don't show up we should easily win this the way we are playing.


if the best you can hope for if arsenal don't show is 1-2, you are utterly fucked if they do put in an appearance


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> if the best you can hope for if arsenal don't show is 1-2, you are utterly fucked if they do put in an appearance



Football terminology isn't your strong point is it?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> How are Chelsea doing?



They've pushed us back up to second with that poor show against Newcastle. Can we go one spot higher? Come on Liverpool!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

I dunno today  fear the worst 

Seen the Stoke goal yet?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Man Utd three up 
Man City four up
It is only half time


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I dunno today  fear the worst
> 
> Seen the Stoke goal yet?



No. Why? Was it as good as Sturridge's last week?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> No. Why? Was it as good as Sturridge's last week?



100 yard goal in the 13th second


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Johnson has pulled a sicky


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> 100 yard goal in the 13th second



Suarez will top that today. Maybe.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Can only hope that Arsenal emulate their southern rivals today.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2013)

Top two teams in league!

Come on Liverpool!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Suarez will top that today. Maybe.



 

Getting nervous now


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2013)

Me too,


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Me too,



Wanna hold hands?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Wanna hold hands?



Hold me tight!


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 2, 2013)

Flanaghan?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Flanaghan?


Why not?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Why not?



Been out a while? Chucking him straight on seems a bit early?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Been out a while? Chucking him straight on seems a bit early?


We don't really have anyone else who can play RB do we? Henderson has played there in the past, but he's completely wasted in that position. Last time Flanno played Arsenal he was great btw.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 2, 2013)

Just found out I'm going to a fireworks display at 6.30pm. Bastard Guy Fawkes.  Someone's going to burn for this.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

#rodgersout


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 2, 2013)

Here we go...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Here we go...



Need to put this game out of reach by half time so you can relax and watch the fireworks


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Bit of a scare then. Game is lively so far


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 2, 2013)

Flanaghan has been okay, final ball has been wasted though.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2013)

This game is so fucking important.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Gah. Arsenal seem to be piling it on a bit now. Some good individual play from Liverpool but not quite there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Gah. Arsenal seem to be piling it on a bit now. Some good individual play from Liverpool but not quite there.


liverpool have always been more thereabouts than there, ever since 1990


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Need to put this game out of reach by half time so you can relax and watch the fireworks


you'll see fireworks when liverpool get hammered.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 2, 2013)

ref is a cunt


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Wanna hold hands?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

one - nil to the arsenal


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> liverpool have always been more thereabouts than there, ever since 1990



5 times you cunt.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 2, 2013)

Arsenal in control it pains me to say.  We need to crowd out the midfield.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

Favelado said:


> 5 times you cunt.


eh? shurely "0 times"? last time you won the league was '89-'90. arsenal have won it four times in the last 23 years. and i'm not sure when the last time liverpool finished above the arsenal was. but a long time ago anyway.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> eh? shurely "0 times"? last time you won the league was '89-'90. arsenal have won it four times in the last 23 years.



Fair play to you. Don't hate Arsenal at all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Fair play to you. Don't hate Arsenal at all.


nor do i.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 2, 2013)

Whenever Sturridge or Suarez get the ball they don't seem to have any support, case in point Sturridge having to go alone there just now.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2013)

Well decent game and two decent sides. Arsenal do have more quality throughout their first team overall don't they? I guess they'll win today but there'll be more goals in the second half.


----------



## mack (Nov 2, 2013)

Not really created very much so far..


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Cissokho is doing nothing really, play Moses instead. Flanno is doing OK. Lucas and Henderson not contributing to the attack. Not sure what Gerrard is doing either. Not looking good at all, altho it did get a bit better in the last ten.


----------



## mack (Nov 2, 2013)

yeah get sissie off - can see him getting sent off otherwise.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

I think whoever said a 2-1 or 1-2 is pretty close.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Cissokho is doing nothing really, play Moses instead. Flanno is doing OK. Lucas and Henderson not contributing to the attack. Not sure what Gerrard is doing either. Not looking good at all, altho it did get a bit better in the last ten.



Coutinho on then, seems a good move.


----------



## mack (Nov 2, 2013)

rubs hands together vigorously - come on coutino!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

I was wondering where you lot were hiding


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> I was wondering where you lot were hiding



Hello


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Phew  bit of a let off there.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Thought the first half was a good watch, but now it's really cooking into a tasty match.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah, they're better than us.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Tall order now. Doubt they can pull it back from two down


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 2, 2013)

We have been awful.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> We have been awful.



I don't think you have, you have been passed off the park but it's not over yet.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> We have been awful.



Awful is a bit harsh. Disjointed I would say. Mainly have been outplayed.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 2, 2013)

Have we created a clear shooting chance?  I don't think so.  Maybe if the ref let us take that free kick quickly things might be different.  Giroud could have easily put this game to bed by now.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2013)

ooooooh


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 2, 2013)

Switched it off, can't take anymore punishment.  Oh well still second as Chelski screwed up.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Gunz said:
			
		

> Switched it off, can't take anymore punishment.  Oh well still second as Chelski screwed up.



If Everton beat Spurs they go second


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 2, 2013)

Since when was Mignolet an Arsenal player?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/24774701

"Some headed 'tiki-taka' sees Liverpool work their way through the Arsenal defence as Luis Suarez and Steven Gerrard nod it to Philippe Coutinho, but he is shut down by the onrushing *Simon Mignolet*. Fine save from the Belgian".


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 2, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Switched it off, can't take anymore punishment.  Oh well still second as Chelski screwed up.



Chel$ki 2nd on goal difference innit?


----------



## mack (Nov 2, 2013)

Knew this would happen.. neither one thing or the other - should have just gone for it.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 2, 2013)

Well, beaten fair and square.  League is for Arsenal, Chelsea and City to fight for I guess. I think City might do it because they've got the best squad and everyone's going to drop points.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

spartacus mills said:
			
		

> Chel$ki 2nd on goal difference innit?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Bit of a reality check that. But signs of improvement in the second half. Disjointed is the word - the link-up play was only there in brief flashes. Then again credit to Arsenal who are going from strength to strength in the league. They were superb all over the pitch today, there aren't many teams that can cope with them when they play like that.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

Still, look on the season so far, averaging 2 points per game which is pretty good and should it continue will make us serious contenders for a CL spot. I think we need to get in the market for a good RB/RWB so Glen has proper competition.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 2, 2013)

... and Man U a mere 3 points behind after their 'fall of Rome/end of an era' start to the season


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

LiamO said:


> ... and Man U a mere 3 points behind after their 'fall of Rome/end of an era' start to the season


8 off Arsenal tho, which is what they should compare themselves to.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Bit of a reality check that. But signs of improvement in the second half. Disjointed is the word - the link-up play was only there in brief flashes. Then again credit to Arsenal who are going from strength to strength in the league. They were superb all over the pitch today, there aren't many teams that can cope with them when they play like that.



Even i was shocked by that performance given our recent results, there was something about the tempo, the passing. I don't think confidence is the right word, perhaps composed. This a group of players that believe in themselves and more importantly each other. I think they know they can win the Title.

Some doubts started to creep in after last week, Dortmund and Chelsea. Those boys had no doubts today. That performance was close to a new peak.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 2, 2013)

Dandred said:
			
		

> ref is a cunt



This is the ONLY thing that cost Liverpool the game. If the ref had let that free kick go Liverpool would have scored and it would have changed the whole game  

That was the ONLY reason


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

LiamO said:


> ... and Man U a mere 3 points behind after their 'fall of Rome/end of an era' start to the season


Just checked last year's table - after 10 games your lot had 24 points, so you're 7 behind for this season. For comparison Liverpool had 11 points after 10 games, so we're twice as good as we were then


----------



## LiamO (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 8 off Arsenal tho, which is what they should compare themselves to.



Why? The Gooners traditionally implode when the shitty weather comes... although this year they have added a bit of steel to match their traditional guile... in the shape of Ozil... oh err...

I like watching Arsenal. I like watching Liverpool. I don't think either of them will be in the final mix come next May.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Why? The Gooners traditionally implode when the shitty weather comes... although this year they have added a bit of steel to match their traditional guile... in the shape of Ozil... oh err...
> 
> I like watching Arsenal. I like watching Liverpool. I don't think either of them will be in the final mix come next May.


Why? You're defending champions for God's sake, have some pride man!  I think Arsenal will be in the top three this year, along with City and Chelsea.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Just checked last year's table - after 10 games your lot had 24 points, so you're 7 behind for this season. For comparison Liverpool had 11 points after 10 games, so we're twice as good as we were then



'Your lot'?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2013)

LiamO said:


> 'Your lot'?


Not a Man U fan then? If so accept my apologies.


----------



## Voley (Nov 2, 2013)

Best team won there, eh? I thought we improved a bit when Coutinho was on but Arsenal were considerably better all round, really.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 2, 2013)

Some comfort for you lot. Elsewhere, you top the Table having thumped us at home.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 3, 2013)

Hmm it's all very well comparing ourselves to last season but this is a form game and we have started well but I feel we are slipping away and the others are catching up I'm afraid.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2013)

The fireworks display was excellent. Glad I went.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 3, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> The fireworks display was excellent. Glad I went.



Which one did you go to?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Which one did you go to?



Enfield. Brilliant fireworks, though I do appear to be suffering from shell shock at the moment.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 3, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Hmm it's all very well comparing ourselves to last season but this is a form game and we have started well but I feel we are slipping away and the others are catching up I'm afraid.


Rubbish. Look at our points tally this calendar year and it's obvious we've reached a new level. We've had some injuries and shizzle lately, and we were never gonna seriously challenge for the title this season, so in that light we're doing pretty fucking well.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 8, 2013)

Fulham tomorrow. Should win this right?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Fulham tomorrow. Should win this right?



That twat Lawro has done a dandred.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 9, 2013)

I agree with 4 at the back but Coutinho centre forward? Not sure


----------



## Dandred (Nov 9, 2013)

I think he should be sitting a little farther back but seems to be working well.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 9, 2013)

Martin Jol will probably get the sack after this.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 9, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Martin Jol will probably get the sack after this.



His players look so deflated, before this game I though he might last until they play Swansea. 

Why the fuck he has Berbetove as captain is mental, and not bringing on Bent.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 9, 2013)

They're so bad even Joe Allen can play.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 9, 2013)

Chelsea are doing well today!


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 9, 2013)

Good to see Agger back!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 9, 2013)

Back to our goal-scoring ways. Good win for second spot in the league. Jammy Chelsea with a last minute penalty to save their necks.


----------



## Voley (Nov 10, 2013)

Enjoyed that. Same again next week please.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2013)

NVP said:


> Enjoyed that. Same again next week please.



Suarez won't be playing for England against Chile, unfortunately.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2013)

Well that looked easy!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2013)

Need a good result against Everton to go back top of the league in a fortnight.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2013)

Not looking forward to that one.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 20, 2013)

Predictions for the game? Seems Sturridge is fit for fight, Johnson was an unused sub (thank fuck) and Gerrard got subbed off, so not too knackered hopefully. Sakho was according to reports immense for France against Ukraine, let's hope he carries that forward to Saturday's game.

My gut says win, head says draw. Liverpool to win 2 goals to 1.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 21, 2013)

What's behind the departure of the Youth Team erm team? Weird.


----------



## mack (Nov 21, 2013)

We tend to be a bit shit first game back after an International break - Newcastle game was the last one I believe.

Early kick-offs are usually shit games.

Suarez has travelled a few thousand miles - Gerrard and Sturridge are carrying injuries.

Anything more than a point would be welcome.

Apparently Dalgliesh is in line for the Youth development - the two let go where the last of Rafa's appointees.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 22, 2013)

Ah back to normality after those boring internationals they really do take the fun out of the weekend lol.

My mate played Everton on Fifa 14 and I said that whatever the result of that will be the result of the game. He won 1-0 and Coutinho scored watch this space 

In reality though and weighing everything up I'm going for a 0-0 draw although would be over the moon with a win.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah would be happy with a draw.


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2013)

I'd love another 8 goal epic but I've got a feeling this game will be pretty tight with maybe just a goal in it. I'm gonna say 1-0 to us.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 23, 2013)

Mignolet, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Flanagan , Lucas, Gerrard, Allen , Henderson, Coutinho, Suarez.  4-5-1.


----------



## mack (Nov 23, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Mignolet, Johnson, Agger, Skrtel, Flanagan , Lucas, Gerrard, Allen , Henderson, Coutinho, Suarez.  4-5-1.



Don't think Sissoko is ready for a derby game yet - Flanno is solid if unspectacular, Energy in the middle with Hendo & Allen - probably Gerrard playing more forward with Couto and big teef!

Just gotta find a solid stream now..and here it is.. thank you Bloodzeed


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 23, 2013)

Goal already!


----------



## N_igma (Nov 23, 2013)

Whenever I see Flanagan and Allen on the same team sheet I despair. Being outplayed at the moment.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2013)

Yarrrrrs!


----------



## Dandred (Nov 23, 2013)

Great fucking game


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2013)

Can't believe that dirty little cunt is still on the pitch. He shook that tackle off like water off a ducks back. Most would be in an ambulance by now


----------



## N_igma (Nov 23, 2013)

How the hell was that not a straight red?


----------



## Dandred (Nov 23, 2013)

I know, that was one of the worst tackles I've seen this season. 

He must be a zombie to carry on, blood streaming sown his leg. 

I hope the second half gives as much!


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2013)

What a fucking miss.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2013)

N_igma said:


> Whenever I see Flanagan and Allen on the same team sheet I despair. Being outplayed at the moment.


Quite justified on the Allen front


----------



## N_igma (Nov 23, 2013)

Allen you PLONKER!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2013)

That's the best thing Allen's done all season


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2013)

Staying big and making it hard. MMmmmmmmmm.


----------



## N_igma (Nov 23, 2013)

On a side note when's the last time Lucas didn't get a yellow card in a game?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Just joined the match in time to see it go to 2-2, should be a good last 20 minutes.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2013)

Right, so we're trying to win this with that substitution then!


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2013)

Pooh.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 23, 2013)

meh


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 23, 2013)

Fucking arse, Joe Allen flog the useless twat!


----------



## Dandred (Nov 23, 2013)

This is the best game I've ever seen


----------



## N_igma (Nov 23, 2013)

Holy fuck what a game I'm actually shaking.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Only caught the last twenty minutes but that looked pretty good.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2013)

Amazing game, best derby for yonks, I'm not even angry with Allen. Fair result in the end. Also great to see a game between us not marred by senseless tackles and red cards. Some top football alongside some abysmal football.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2013)

I thought Seal played well for Everton and that new Iraqi goalie of theirs looked fairly decent

Ming of the match for us


----------



## mack (Nov 23, 2013)

My laptop went flying when Sturridge scored 

great game.

Gonna watch the saints turn over Arsenal now.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2013)

Hoping for  a draw between Soton and Gunners.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> I thought Seal played well for Everton and that new Iraqi goalie of theirs looked fairly decent
> 
> Ming of the match for us


That beast-beard on Howard is a work of art.


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 23, 2013)

Lukaku is a beast deserves way better from Chelsea.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 23, 2013)

Great game. Fair result in the end.


----------



## mack (Nov 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> That beast-beard on Howard is a work of art.









c/o D Baker


----------



## Voley (Nov 23, 2013)

I've had about 8 heart attacks but fuck me, what a game. Good to see my prediction of it being very tight with few goals was spot on, too.  Draw a fair result, really.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 23, 2013)

mack said:


> Gonna watch the saints turn over Arsenal now.


What's tonights lottery numbers then?


----------



## mack (Nov 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> What's tonights lottery numbers then?



Thx for reminding me!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 23, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> What's tonights lottery numbers then?



I got them.


----------



## mack (Nov 29, 2013)

Sun - 1



HullA14:05
Wed - 4



NorwichH19:45
Sat - 7



West HamH15:00
Sun - 15



TottenhamA16:00
Sat - 21



CardiffH12:45
Thu - 26



Man CityA17:30
Sun - 29



ChelseaA16:00
January 2014
Wed - 1



HullH15:00
 
 

The next eight games before the FA Cup 3rd round - Some must wins - no excuses - possibility of actually getting some points at Spurs, maybe a point at Chelsea, Man City will probably be a tad to strong at home.  I'm gonna predict 19 points out of those 8 games


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Nov 30, 2013)

mack said:


> Sun - 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reckon 10 points.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I reckon 10 points.


Quoted for posterity.

If we're gonna go on form we'll end up with about 2 points per game, so 14-15 from these seven.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Quoted for posterity.
> 
> If we're gonna go on form we'll end up with about 2 points per game, so 14-15 from these seven.



Interested in the Hull match this afternoon as they visit us on Wednesday evening.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Sturridge out for up to 2 months according to SSN. Big blow for us that what with Aspas out as well and Sterling not really firing on all sylinders this season. I wouldn't be this worried if the rest of the team contributed more to scoring, but as it is we're completely reliant on SAS to fire them home. Something to look at in the next transfer window perhaps.

So, Hull away today. On paper a win for us, but Hull have been very tight at the back at KC Stadium this season. Predictions, gents?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2013)

Tight game me thinks.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2013)

That said, we are playing some lovely football at the moment and Hull aren't good at scoring......

I don't do predictions any more. 

3-0 to us


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Great start to the day - two rivals dropping points  let's hope we can capitalise.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking forward to the second match of the day. Enjoyable watching the also rans scrap amongst themselves for points.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Looking forward to the second match of the day. Enjoyable watching the also rans scrap amongst themselves for points.


Oh the hubris. Wait until February when you do your habitual implosion act.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Oh the hubris. Wait until February when you do your habitual implosion act.



Quoted for posterity.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Hull City Tigers WTF? Waiting to see this protest at 19m 04 sec.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 1, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Hull City Tigers WTF? Waiting to see this protest at 19m 04 sec.



From Guardian MBM. Owner sounds like a charmer.



> *A question for you*
> *So let's open this one up to the floor:* is Hull's owner Assem Allam the worst person in sport right now? A reminder of his sentiments towards those fans who have been protesting his proposed name change with the highly-offensive, vitriolic chant "City 'til we die":
> 
> I don't mind 'City til we die'. They can die as soon as they want, as long as they leave the club for the majority who just want to watch good football
> ...


----------



## Favelado (Dec 1, 2013)

Arse.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Get in, nice time to score just after the passionate protest.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Bit flat and boring so far. Disjointed and...

fuck sake.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2013)

for fuck's sake


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Favelado said:


> From Guardian MBM. Owner sounds like a charmer.



Wow, he is a nasty piece of work. Hope Hull City fans prevail.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Game on, great free kick.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 1, 2013)

Get in!!! Cracking goal.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

FUCK YES


----------



## Favelado (Dec 1, 2013)

Ah my fucking stream crashed just before we scored.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Ah my fucking stream crashed just before we scored.



I'm on www.nutjob.eu (flash but reasonable quality and very steady. I'm usually Sopcast or AceStream.)


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Some improvement in the last 10-15... still not all that up front.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Best dive of the day so far, deserved a yellow. Embarrassing for the player.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

First time i have seen Hull City play live this season, competent but not threatening. Huddlestone playing nicely in midfield. I don't know what to make of Liverpool. I suspect they will go on and win this comfortably but again they are not really dangerous.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Well. Not a great first half from either team, so the result so far is about right. Our wingers haven't done much - I can't remember either of them crossing in even once. Can still win this if we get some more guile to our build-up play.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25174266
Hull owner sounds like a complete and utter cnut........


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2013)

Pretty poor game.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Alberto or Coutinho on for either Sterling or Moses?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2013)

Our midfield certainly need more umph, Suarez needs some decent support


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Kolo Toure is having another shocker, shame to see.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2013)

This game is so boring.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Kolo Toure is having another shocker, shame to see.


Very slow decision-making. He's not alone in that, seems to be a defining feature of our game. We need someone to take this game and fucking lead.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

FFS get some attacking subs on.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, that ought to improve things.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 1, 2013)

fuck


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

My stream crashes - had to be a goal against then didn't it


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

We're gonna lose this


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 1, 2013)

Why the F is Agger on the bench?  Not that it would have made a world of difference, we just don't have a good enough squad.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 1, 2013)

Huddlestone has had a great match.
Credit to Hull City they improved in the second half and played with confidence deserving their win. Liverpool were poor.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Why the F is Agger on the bench?  Not that it would have made a world of difference, we just don't have a good enough squad.


My guess is they're resting him. You're right about the squad tho.


Dexter Deadwood said:


> Huddlestone has had a great match.
> Credit to Hull City they improved in the second half and played with confidence deserving their win. Liverpool were poor.


Yep, Thud's been man of the match for me, the metronome that's kept Hull ticking over.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 1, 2013)

Sterling, Moses and Henderson have been fucking awful, playing with 8 men it's not a bad result


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> Sterling, Moses and Henderson have been fucking awful, playing with 8 men it's not a bad result


They were poor, but you have to question Brenda's set-up here as well. With no width all match, what does he do? Fuck all. Why didn't Glen bomb up and down the flanks? With the speed he and Sterling's got you'd think it was a no-brainer to pile the pressure on the Hull fullbacks. Flanagan too - offered fuck all support for Moses and vice versa.

Hendo was more anonymous than poor, IMO. Anyway, what a piss poor show. Some of the worst football we've played all year.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 1, 2013)

Its hell in Hull for Liverpool.......


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 1, 2013)

City of Culture effect, innit.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Credit to Hull, they deserved that. I'm blaming this on Brenda myself. Need a big response come Wednesday.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 1, 2013)

1 point out of 6 from our last two games, depressing.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 1, 2013)

You looked like you'd thought you'd win just by turning up... Hey ho next year will be your year


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2013)

Well that was proper shite all round. Some arses need kicking after that.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

You gotta wonder about the motivation of Sterling sometimes. Here he gets given another chance to prove himself, and it's like watching a headless chicken. Yes, he's only 19, but he's got to get his head sorted - his off-field antics aren't exactly helping either.

Either way - of the team that started today I hope only Suarez, Gerrard, Lucas, Johnson and Mignolet start the next one. Sakho and Agger for Skrtel/Toure, Coutinho for Henderson, Alberto for Moses and... errr....


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> You gotta wonder about the motivation of Sterling sometimes. Here he gets given another chance to prove himself, and it's like watching a headless chicken. Yes, he's only 19, but he's got to get his head sorted - his off-field antics aren't exactly helping either.


Looks a different, much worse player to the one that was so eager when he started, doesn't he?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

NVP said:


> Looks a different, much worse player to the one that was so eager when he started, doesn't he?


Unfocussed. He's still got speed, but he's lost his touch and he doesn't seem to know what to do with the ball, what runs to make or anything else really. Did he even provide a single cross today?

Worried that he'll be another _could've been._


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Unfocussed. He's still got speed, but he's lost his touch and he doesn't seem to know what to do with the ball, what runs to make or anything else really. Did he even provide a single cross today?
> 
> Worried that he'll be another _could've been._


Yeah he just keeps playing himself into trouble. Thought he could skip round Huddlestone etc and they blocked him out pretty much every time.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

NVP said:


> Yeah he just keeps playing himself into trouble. Thought he could skip round Huddlestone etc and they blocked him out pretty much every time.



Someone on RAWK said he dropped like a stone once he signed his 60k/week contract. For 60K a week I expect a whole lot more.

e2a it could be less than 60k, but still, he's on a senior contract now, so he needs to step up.


----------



## Voley (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah I think he might have a point. That does seem to be when things took a turn for the worse.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

NVP said:


> Yeah I think he might have a point. That does seem to be when things took a turn for the worse.


In fairness he's had a lot of other shite to deal with in the meantime - the court cases, the how many kids now? and the hype over the last couple of years. I'd like to see him loaned out really, he's got to get some confidence back into his game and that only really comes with getting game-time consistently.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

Simon Mignolet (20) attempted more passes than Sterling (14) today... jeez. (@AnfieldIndex)

Says it all really.


----------



## agricola (Dec 1, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Simon Mignolet (20) attempted more passes than Sterling (14) today... jeez. (@AnfieldIndex)
> 
> Says it all really.


----------



## strung out (Dec 1, 2013)

I was hoping someone would make a gif of that


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2013)

agricola said:


>




Saw that earlier. For all his supposed faults, Kolo will always show great fighting spirit.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 1, 2013)

mack said:


> Sun - 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still possible if we win the next six and then scrape a draw at home to Hull.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 2, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Someone on RAWK said he dropped like a stone once he signed his 60k/week contract. For 60K a week I expect a whole lot more.



For a moment there I thought you were talking about Toure at his wife's diet pills again!


----------



## mack (Dec 2, 2013)

Fucking hell -  a whole weeks worth of prep for a game and that is the steaming turd of a performance that is served up?

Should have known better.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Norwich then. We won 5-0 and 5-2 last season, repeat of that please.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 4, 2013)

anyone got a linky for tonights game?


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.nutjob.eu/ claims to be showing it


----------



## mack (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=232195&part=sports


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2013)

Fucking hell!


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

What happened? I'm stuck looking at the BBC text feed.


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2013)

Cracking Suarez goal.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Saw it described now. MOAR GOALS


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Saw it described now. MOAR GOALS


This streams alright for the time being:

http://www.bestsportgo.tv/20131203/vv-697526-football-529e3f94b6eb97.35116872.html


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2013)

WOOP!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 4, 2013)

2-0


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

NVP said:


> This streams alright for the time being:
> 
> http://www.bestsportgo.tv/20131203/vv-697526-football-529e3f94b6eb97.35116872.html


I'm at work


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2013)

3-0 Hat-trick


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 4, 2013)

Fucking hell, Suarez just scored a goal of the season.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

That's his 4th hat-trick against Norwich?


----------



## belboid (Dec 4, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> Fucking hell, Suarez just scored a goal of the season.


that was quite astounding


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 4, 2013)

1st goal


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice to see that we're bouncing back from that abject turd we presented at Hull.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 4, 2013)

His third is better


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2013)

Suarez 4 Norwich 0


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

As someone said on reddit, did a canary kill his dog or something?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2013)

Raheem! redeems himself it seems.


----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Raheem! redeems himself it seems.


Might give him a bit of confidence hopefully. Get him back in the swing of things.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Raheem! redeems himself it seems.



A tasty player, so much potential. He is young and it will take time but i think he has it.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got home to see some of the ridiculousness. I've only seen 2 of the goals but they were just stoopid.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 4, 2013)

Looks like you're only third on MotD, behind Man Utd 0 - 1 Everton 

Can understand Chelsea v Sunderland being first, I s'pose.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 4, 2013)

Just watched those sublime Suarez goals. Magnificent.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 4, 2013)

I don't think I've even seen Messi score a hat-trick of that calibre. The one that springs to mind is Ronaldinho's at the Bernabéu but there's still the fact that it was a hat-trick and not a quad-trick.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 5, 2013)

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2013)

I think we might be in a bit of trouble.


----------



## Rafa (Dec 5, 2013)

Fuck me. How good was that?


----------



## mack (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 7, 2013)

Come on Newcastle!


----------



## Favelado (Dec 7, 2013)

LOL YOU CUNTS.


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 7, 2013)

Stick that right up your hole Ferguson, Moyes, Gary Neville, Eamonn Holmes, Fred the Red and all of United's dicksplash fans. Long may misery reign in the Red heartlands of Salford and Essex.


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2013)

Not arrogant. Just shit.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 7, 2013)

I see West Ham are going for the ole 10 men in your own penalty box tactic.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 7, 2013)

Really really need to sort that defence out always look nervy at the back when other teams attack.

I'd settle for 1-0 at this rate not playing as good as we should be.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 7, 2013)

Poor first half but really enjoying this now!


----------



## N_igma (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah it's opened up a lot this half lacking that clinical finishing though in this game.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 7, 2013)

ffs


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 7, 2013)

Unbelievably, West Ham are back in the match. We should have been five or six goals ahead at this point.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 7, 2013)

Suarez lands the killer blow.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 7, 2013)

Now I can breathe again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 7, 2013)

It's a rout now. Should have put this to bed much earlier. West Ham are absolutely shite.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 7, 2013)

And back up to second place we go. Some great results around today.


----------



## Voley (Dec 7, 2013)

9 goals in the last couple of matches. Sounds like a bit of an odd match with all the OGs and that mind.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank Assaidi for taking out Chelsea today yes he is our player still!


----------



## Favelado (Dec 7, 2013)

A MOTD graphic just flashed up with the legend "Theatre of Screams".


----------



## Favelado (Dec 8, 2013)

RAWK (I'm a bigger fan than you - I'm a real fan you're not) says that Suárez scored more goals this week than Welbeck has in 2 years. Is that true?


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Some great results around today.


And today.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 8, 2013)

So, Spurs, Chelsea, Cardiff and City away. Fuck knows what to believe about that. 8 points - beat Spurs and Cardiff, two draws v CFC and MCFC?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> So, Spurs, Chelsea, Cardiff and City away. Fuck knows what to believe about that. 8 points - beat Spurs and Cardiff, two draws v CFC and MCFC?



Tough going isn't it? I think we'll have rough time of it in those fixtures.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 8, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Tough going isn't it? I think we'll have rough time of it in those fixtures.



Especially with Sturridge out injured and Gerrard looking doubtful. I'll be happy with 6 points out of 12, 7 if we get Chelsea or City on an off day.


----------



## Voley (Dec 8, 2013)

My Mum (Liverpool) and StepDad (City) are going to the Boxing Day match. If their relationship lasts till the New Year it'll be a fucking miracle.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 9, 2013)

Fuckin Suarez lad. Best player I've seen in a red shirt. Top scorer after what 13 games. Even though he was suspended for the first 6 games.

Absolutely amazing player.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 10, 2013)

Up for auction with a £200 reserve. 
I love this picture, looks like a gangster (StJohn) leaving court with his brief after getting a not guilty.


----------



## mack (Dec 10, 2013)

Gerrard out for 6 weeks 

IIRC we didn't do too badly when he was out for a few games last season (or the one before - can't remember)

I guess it'll give the likes of Allen a longer run in the team in his preferred role of attacking midfielder with Lucas coming back in. I wouldn't mind seeing a bit more of Alberto too.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 10, 2013)

mack said:


> Gerrard out for 6 weeks
> 
> IIRC we didn't do too badly when he was out for a few games last season (or the one before - can't remember)
> 
> I guess it'll give the likes of Allen a longer run in the team in his preferred role of attacking midfielder with Lucas coming back in. I wouldn't mind seeing a bit more of Alberto too.



We're going to have to get used to playing without him in the team when he finally hangs up his boots. Hope Sturridge is on his way to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 11, 2013)

Time for Allen and Alberto to step up.  Hopefully Spurs will be knackered from the Thursday cup.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 12, 2013)

http://longpuntupfield.com/if-premier-league-clubs-were-game-of-thrones-characters/


----------



## TruXta (Dec 12, 2013)

Dandred said:


> http://longpuntupfield.com/if-premier-league-clubs-were-game-of-thrones-characters/


If that was written now I don't think they'd pick Stannis.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 12, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If that was written now I don't think they'd pick Stannis.



Let's wait until February. We always seem to fuck it up at this time of the year.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Let's wait until February. We always seem to fuck it up at this time of the year.



I'm hoping this comment has its usual effect on our results. Need to get a result today with some even tougher matches coming around Christmas.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2013)

Suarez you beauty!!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpool dominating, deserve their lead, Sterling playing really well.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

Good airing of PST by the away fans there. Wouldn't it sound great if they sang it at half the speed though. It's not a party song really is it?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2013)

Please win.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

They'll have Capoue on suicide watch at half-time.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Please win.



Can't see you losing any of the points, this is a woeful performance from Tottenham not to detract from an excellent Liverpool display.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2013)

Not bad. Could do with a few more goals though.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpool, excellent.  Shouldn't read too much into it though, an under-12 team from a school for the partially sighted would at least still be 0-0 right now.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 15, 2013)

Great game so far, fuck you Spurs! Carra's incisive analysis on Sky is pretty awesome too


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2013)

Another cracking goal. Still a few more in this against a dismal Spurs team


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 15, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Another cracking goal. Still a few more in this against a dismal Spurs team



Should be 5 or 6 already...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

Tottenham fans are leaving their stadium, 75 minutes played.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

I think Sterling just sacked AVB.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2013)

Ha ha. 5 fucking 0. Brilliant. My confidence for the away matches to Chelsea and Man City has just shot up.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Ha ha. 5 fucking 0. Brilliant. My confidence for the away matches to Chelsea and Man City has just shot up.


City should be a fourteen goal thriller


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2013)

Don't want to tempt fate or anything, but we could go top next Saturday if we beat Cardiff at home. Midway through the season.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 15, 2013)

Liverpool and Arsenal fighting for the title - who predicted that at the start of the season?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2013)

Still reckon we'll be very happy to end up with 8 from the four against Spurs, Cardiff, City and Chelsea.


----------



## belboid (Dec 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Still reckon we'll be very happy to end up with 8 from the four against Spurs, Cardiff, City and Chelsea.


Only 'very' happy?? Getting any result at city should make you cream your pants


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Still reckon we'll be very happy to end up with 8 from the four against Spurs, Cardiff, City and Chelsea.



On today's form we should be looking for 9 if not 10 points. But 8 would do me.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

This is shaping to be an excellent season. The edge of the sword is ours (Arsenal) but our shields may shatter.
Will happily take 7 points now if they were offered from our remaining fixtures; Chelsea at home, away to West Ham and Newcastle and call the honours even at the end of the year.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2013)

belboid said:


> Only 'very' happy?? Getting any result at city should make you cream your pants


I'll take a loss to City if we beat Cardiff and Chelsea.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 15, 2013)

Looking forward to MOTD tonight


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 15, 2013)

Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Liverpool and Arsenal fighting for the title - who predicted that at the start of the season?



We should kill Michael Thomas just in case he comes out of retirement for the occasion.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 15, 2013)

Favelado said:


> We should kill Michael Thomas just in case he comes out of retirement for the occasion.



'It's up for grabs now....'


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 15, 2013)

*“Aldridge is down, Barnes is down, Dalglish just stands there. Nicol’s on his knees, McMahon’s on his knees”. *


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

Still. 5 times and all that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 15, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Looking forward to MOTD tonight



Lots of people in Tottenham changing channels right about now. Let's see those lovely goals one more time.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 15, 2013)

Mark Lawrenson looks like he was found at a bus-stop drinking spesh.


----------



## Voley (Dec 15, 2013)

Just watched it. We were fucking superb.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 15, 2013)

You lot are getting carried away before you get swept away.
You are a CL contender club.
Your stadium is too small, surrounded by the waste of empty homes bought up on the folly of expansion.
There is comfort in dreams for sure but the warmth you feel is only the dying embers of a once mighty blaze.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You lot are getting carried away before you get swept away.
> You are a CL contender club.
> Your stadium is too small, surrounded by the waste of empty homes bought up on the folly of expansion.
> There is comfort in dreams for sure but the warmth you feel is only the dying embers of a once mighty blaze.



Expansion isn't a folly. It's just taking too long. When it's finally done, our stadium will be the same size as Arsenal's. We've won more trophies than Arsenal in the past few years too. Including a European Cup. Imagine what that feels like!


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2013)

Just in case you haven't seen it

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/sports-personality/25368190


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 16, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Expansion isn't a folly. It's just taking too long.



The expansion plans were a folly and cruel. Locals left homeless whilst homes were empty. It will never get done, you will ground share with Everton.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> The expansion plans were a folly and cruel. Locals left homeless whilst homes were empty. It will never get done, you will ground share with Everton.



Completely untrue. Ground-share is never happening. Stadium expansion will finally happen. I'm not sure that locals were left homeless as a direct result of expansion plans, rather than the area has suffered in general as the saga has been mismanaged by LFC. 

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-fcs-anfield-stadium-cpo-6242265


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 16, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Completely untrue. Ground-share is never happening. Stadium expansion will finally happen. I'm not sure that locals were left homeless as a direct result of expansion plans, rather than the area has suffered in general as the saga has been mismanaged by LFC.
> 
> http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/liverpool-fcs-anfield-stadium-cpo-6242265



Perhaps i could have worded my post better but an empty house is a potential home for someone.
We managed our expansion, that is out trophy.


----------



## baffled (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/football...blog/2013/may/06/anfield-liverpool-david-conn

Pretty good article on the running down of the area around Anfield.


----------



## mack (Dec 16, 2013)

Next up Cardiff - 3 points any which way will do me... then the big two games to finish the year, City look like they could probably beat anybody right now so anything from that game would be a bonus and then Chelsea - who are unbeaten at home in the league under Mourinho, If we could finish the year in style and manage a win against that lot then I'll be over the fucking moon!


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 16, 2013)

Stupid crazy decision to sack AVB.  Liverpool were like 12th around this time last year and finished 8th.  Yet Rodgers was given a bit of time and we're doing alright (so far).  I'll be the first to admit I might have got it wrong about Rodgers although lets see where we end up.


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I think Sterling just sacked AVB.


Any ideas for next weeks lottery numbers?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 16, 2013)

NVP said:


> Any ideas for next weeks lottery numbers?



No but I saw OGS was 10-1 for West Brom job and thought they were nice odds.


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2013)

Favelado said:


> No but I saw OGS was 10-1 for West Brom job and thought they were nice odds.


Even though the idea of hiring a number of own goals as a manager seems a slightly abstract and odd one, you're obviously someone who knows their stuff. I'm putting a fiver on as we speak.


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2013)

Trivia fact of the week: my brother has been mistaken for Solskjaer on three separate occasions.  How I used to laugh. Now he's bald it doesn't happen so much. Now I just laugh at his baldness. Win/win really.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 16, 2013)

Also, let's get the Martínez to Spurs ball rolling. It seems unlikely but it'd be hilarious enough to make rooting for it now worthwhile.


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Also, let's get the Martínez to Spurs ball rolling. It seems unlikely but it'd be hilarious enough to make rooting for it now worthwhile.


I've heard rumours round Old Trafford that Moyes is considering it.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 16, 2013)

Daniel "General" Levy.


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 16, 2013)

NVP said:


> Trivia fact of the week: my brother has been mistaken for Solskjaer on three separate occasions.  How I used to laugh. Now he's bald it doesn't happen so much. Now I just laugh at his baldness. Win/win really.



What does he do for a living? Is he an actual baby-faced assassin?


----------



## Sunray (Dec 16, 2013)

Daniel Levy is a dick.  He sold their best player and seems to not have looked at the history books when you sell your best player.  There are a vanishingly small number of players of that caliber in the world and very few are for sale unless you are willing to spend 80 million or more.  If you want to challenge for the CL, keep the top players, esp if you didn't pay 80 million for them.

Is that the 1st Manger Suarez has taken out?


----------



## agricola (Dec 16, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Is that the 1st Manger Suarez has taken out?



No, that was Dalglish.


----------



## Voley (Dec 16, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> What does he do for a living? Is he an actual baby-faced assassin?


You might be on to something there. He does work in the NHS.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 18, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Is that the 1st Manger Suarez has taken out?



I wouldn't put killing baby Jesus past him.


----------



## mack (Dec 18, 2013)

Ayre has gone over to Spain to have a chat with Guardiola about Suarez signing a new deal making him Liverpools highest payed player.

Seems to make sense to tie him down - anyone wanting to buy him would have to make a massive offer as we wouldn't "have" to sell him - that would make him more valuable to the club and especially to his agent.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 18, 2013)

On his current form I reckon we could get £100 million for him. I pray to God he stays for several seasons more though.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 18, 2013)

Article in today's Guardian pointing out that Suarez is a very rare (and thus tempting) prospect for the January window - a brilliant striker in the form of his life who's eligible for the Champions league.


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 19, 2013)

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/blogs...igning-five-contract-liverpool-140542358.html

What with this and getting stitched up by the little girl mascot last weekend, poor Luis


----------



## TruXta (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

so, Liverpool's second game against a team that is struggling and who have an owner who's a complete idiot insulting his team and all their fans.

Another 3-1 loss then


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> so, Liverpool's second game against a team that is struggling and who have an owner who's a complete idiot insulting his team and all their fans.
> 
> Another 3-1 loss then


 
Are the Cardiff team going to play their socks off for Malky? Could be a tough match. Hopefully we can play the same as last Sunday and go top.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 20, 2013)

I think we seem to get over confident against lower teams, I don't it will be an easy win if we do win.


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

lower teams like Norwich? West Ham, West Brom?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2013)

A gritty, 4-3 thriller would suit me. There are tougher games to come over Christmas.


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

must be fantastic odds on 0-0 for the City game


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> must be fantastic odds on 0-0 for the City game


 
Think mack has put his house on it.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> lower teams like Norwich? West Ham, West Brom?



I was thinking more along lines of Hull.....

And don't forget our form against lower sides the last few seasons.

We don't want to get carried away now do we?


----------



## big eejit (Dec 20, 2013)

New long term contract for Suarez:

http://www.theguardian.com/football...rez-signs-long-term-liverpool-deal?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Dandred (Dec 20, 2013)

This makes it a lot easier for us to make any signings in the future! 

Brendan Rodgers is the best thing that has happened to LFC for a very long time.


----------



## mack (Dec 20, 2013)

Dandred said:


> This makes it a lot easier for us to make any signings in the future!
> 
> Brendan Rodgers is the best thing that has happened to LFC for a very long time.



I think there is just a general feeling throughout the club that we are genuinely heading in the right direction, the team are playing some great football, lots of ex-players getting back involved with the club - mainly doing promo work across the globe, the youth teams are all playing the "Rodgers" style and doing well with some cracking prospects to hopefully breakthrough over the next few years. 

Signing Suarez up whether he stays or goes in the summer is great news.

We'll probably lose 1-0 to Cardiff


----------



## N_igma (Dec 21, 2013)

OOOSSSHHHH GET IN THERE!


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2013)

big eejit said:


> New long term contract for Suarez:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football...rez-signs-long-term-liverpool-deal?CMP=twt_gu



Rogers has said what I just said with regard to the very best players in the world.

12 Million a year though


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2013)

Who's watching?


----------



## mack (Dec 21, 2013)

aye - nice stream going here


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2013)

Fantastic stream here, http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-pd-show/theater


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverpool fans singing beautifully, can't beat You'll Never Walk Alone as a football song.

Hoping for a Cardiff win, you lot get your hands of the top of the table!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 21, 2013)

Michael Owen commentating, "you are played to play football." Not true in his case.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2013)

He's hard to listen to.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Liverpool fans singing beautifully, can't beat You'll Never Walk Alone as a football song.
> 
> Hoping for a Cardiff win, you lot get your hands of the top of the table!



Cardiff fans singing "Feed the scousers, Let them know it's Christmas time."


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Michael Owen commentating, "you are played to play football." Not true in his case.



He called a journalist mate of mine a scumbag on twitter this week. We were all chuffed for him!


----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2013)

"Electric-charged mouse"


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 21, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Cardiff fans singing "Feed the scousers, Let them know it's Christmas time."



Yeah  Shame on them, reminds me of the Thatcher years.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Cardiff fans singing "Feed the scousers, Let them know it's Christmas time."



Almost as stupid as Hammers singing "Sign on - sign on" at us last week. I wouldn't _like_ it if it was sung at us by fans of Eton College's football team but it would at least make sense.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2013)

What a game


----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2013)

Fuuuuuuuucking hell Luis.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 21, 2013)

Unselfish assist from Suarez, a man redeemed?
This is a slaughter, congrats on going top


----------



## Sunray (Dec 21, 2013)

Suarez FC


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 21, 2013)

World class goal for the third.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 21, 2013)

Suarez on fire again. Plenty more goals in this one. Top of the league here we come!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2013)

Has any other player scores as many goals is so few games?


----------



## big eejit (Dec 21, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Yeah  Shame on them, reminds me of the Thatcher years.



Half the Liverpool crowd these days probably have a second home in Wales.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2013)

Great last 20 minutes, Cardiff started well but what can they do against our forward lines? Henderson with three great assists. Suarez, nuff said. Only Johnson is having the odd weird moment.


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2013)

Fucking hell. Suarez is absolutely unbelievable atm.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas to all the Urban Liverpool thread crew. Dandred NVP TruXta friedaweed goldenecitrone 
Let's hope that 2014 carries on like this (but let's bear in mind the past 23 years too!)


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2013)

It's not over yet man.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 21, 2013)

skrtel needs to fucking stop holding on.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 21, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Merry Christmas to all the Urban Liverpool thread crew. Dandred NVP TruXta friedaweed goldenecitrone
> Let's hope that 2014 carries on like this (but let's bear in mind the past 23 years too!)



Merry Christmas to you too. Good effort by Cardiff in the second half to keep the match alive. And good to see all the support for Malky. Now, the small matter of Boxing Day against City. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Merry Christmas to all the Urban Liverpool thread crew. Dandred NVP TruXta friedaweed goldenecitrone
> Let's hope that 2014 carries on like this (but let's bear in mind the past 23 years too!)


And to you too, mate. In the (admittedly unlikely) event of you ever being in Cornwall give us a shout, won't you? It'd be good to meet for a pint or two.


----------



## Voley (Dec 21, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good effort by Cardiff in the second half to keep the match alive. And good to see all the support for Malky.


Agreed. A set of fans who deserve a lot better.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 21, 2013)

Citeh, then Shelsi. I'll take two points from that. Can we beat either?


----------



## marshall (Dec 21, 2013)

Hate to say it, but you lot can beat both of them atm, Suarez in a bubble of brilliance.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 21, 2013)

big eejit said:


> Cardiff fans singing "Feed the scousers, Let them know it's Christmas time."


Lost count on the number of times I've heard that now. They could at least try an add a verse to it


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 21, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Citeh, then Shelsi. I'll take two points from that. Can we beat either?



Welllll... City are destroying everyone that dares go there but that run has to end some time. Will we get mauled? I have a feeling it will be a 0-0 or 0-1.
Then Chel$ki... Maureen's unbeaten prem home record has to end some time. I reckon we'll get at least three points from those two games.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 22, 2013)

Liverpool were poetry in motion for the last 20 of the first half and the first 10 of the second. Fair play to Cardiff for digging in.

Makes you wonder what Liverpool might achieve if this incremental progress continues and they can achieve that standard for longer periods in games. Some top-6 team is going to get a proper spanking one day soon from them.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 22, 2013)

It's a great time to be a Liverpool fan. YNWA!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 22, 2013)

Roy who?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 22, 2013)

N_igma said:


> It's a great time to be a Liverpool fan. YNWA!



T'is indeed. I've not felt this optimistic since New Labour got into office in '97.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 22, 2013)

Match of the day poll tops us to win the league, 

Should manage to sit in the top four, we usually drop points at this time of year. 

I think we can beat Chelsea, but city might be too much for us, however, their defence is not great, neither is ours though.


----------



## Mungy (Dec 23, 2013)

as much as i hate to say this, ihopetheredshitemaulcityandchelsea. there, i've said it.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 23, 2013)

Merry Christmas redmen! Top of the league!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Merry Christmas redmen! Top of the league!



You win nothing at Christmas not even a round of applause from Santa Claus but congrats anyway. Happy Christmas to you all on the Liverpool thread.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 23, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You win nothing at Christmas not even a round of applause from Santa Claus but congrats anyway. Happy Christmas to you all on the Liverpool thread.



Santa is a red. Haven't you seen his outfit?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Santa is a red. Haven't you seen his outfit?



Red and white and so are we.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 23, 2013)

Result, I was so hoping for 0-0. Nice one Jimmy Hill.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 23, 2013)

Just noticed that Alonso is going to leave Real, I wonder if Rogers would consider that option?


----------



## mack (Dec 23, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Just noticed that Alonso is going to leave Real, I wonder if Rogers would consider that option?



A year ago yes - now @33 I don't think so.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 23, 2013)

Above us only Santa.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 23, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Don't want to tempt fate or anything, but we could go top next Saturday if we beat Cardiff at home. Midway through the season.



And top we are for Christmas. What a top present that is. Merry Christmas to all Liverpool fans. (and dexter deadwood)


----------



## Sunray (Dec 23, 2013)

mack said:


> A year ago yes - now @33 I don't think so.



He was born in Nov 1981 so perhaps 2 years left.  Its not like he was ever a fast player, but the skill was amazing.  The fitness isn't a problem till perhaps very late 30's, what is a problem is the constant battering playing at that level gets your body.  Giggs may well be fine now, but will that be the case in 30 years?


----------



## Favelado (Dec 24, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Red and white and so are we.



You are red and white and blue.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 24, 2013)

Favelado said:


> You are red and white and blue.



I have the blues now we are not top


----------



## Sunray (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice to see Daniel Levy being true to form, least he's consistently mad.  Without his mental health problems he could have offered Malky Mackay a job. 

Tim Sherwood was a good player but he has no managerial experience at any level. Now he's manager of a pl club. He's an experienced pundit though, that'll hold him in good stead.


----------



## mack (Dec 24, 2013)

Sunray said:


> He was born in Nov 1981 so perhaps 2 years left.  Its not like he was ever a fast player, but the skill was amazing.  The fitness isn't a problem till perhaps very late 30's, what is a problem is the constant battering playing at that level gets your body.  Giggs may well be fine now, but will that be the case in 30 years?



I think he's looking for a club to see out his career - not sure having him back at Liverpool would be beneficial for us or him, it's not like when Big Mac came and we needed an experienced midfielder to lead us.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't know stranger things have happened.  Goes against Rodgers normal policy but he did sign Toure who is what 32?  I feel we need another midfielder in that holding position and Alonso has been and done it with us and could be the experienced head we need to perhaps lead our charge for the title.  He loves the club and we love him for his time with us.  Please come back!


----------



## Favelado (Dec 24, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Just noticed that Alonso is going to leave Real, I wonder if Rogers would consider that option?



Looking at Marca and this doesn't seem to be confirmed by any means.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 24, 2013)

Sunray said:


> He was born in Nov 1981 so perhaps 2 years left.  Its not like he was ever a fast player, but the skill was amazing.  The fitness isn't a problem till perhaps very late 30's, what is a problem is the constant battering playing at that level gets your body.  Giggs may well be fine now, but will that be the case in 30 years?


To be fair, I don't think even Giggs is considering playing for another 30 years.

I've been wrong before though.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 24, 2013)

I never suggested he would, just he may regret playing as long as he has.


----------



## Voley (Dec 25, 2013)

I got this for Xmas:







It's the worst comic ever written and I fucking love it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 25, 2013)

NVP said:


> I got this for Xmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ian Rush looks like he's joined al Qaida. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Voley (Dec 25, 2013)

It gets better inside. Bob Paisley has a weird bent head. Peter Beardsley, however, is a distinct improvement on the man himself.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 26, 2013)

Boxing Day is here and as Brendan says, it's City's title to lose. I just hope we keep up our strong attacking play and don't gift City too many goals. A draw would be excellent. Can we win this? I think that's asking too much with City's home record, but if Suarez has another blinder and our defence holds. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2013)

Anyone watching the United game? 

2-0 already.


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 26, 2013)

Slightly in two minds about the game today. 
I obv want the win, but at the same time defo wouldn't turn down a dull 0-0. 
At the same I'm, fairly prepared for an absolute 3-0 to city drubbing, I mean it's what's expected (at least a city win, anyway) and with Cardiff result and with the chance of a good result against Mourinho's Aged Army at Anfield we could (consievably) get nobbed by City today and STILL be top of the league come Jan.


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 26, 2013)

steveo87 said:


> with the chance of a good result against Mourinho's Aged Army at Anfield we could (consievably) get nobbed by City today and STILL be top of the league come Jan.



The Chelsea game is at their place not at Anfield.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Michael Owen commentating and complaining about about Christmas day training.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 26, 2013)

City probably going to win this.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 26, 2013)

Miles onside. That linesman is useless.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Miles onside. That linesman is useless.



Not even marginal, worst offside call of the season so far.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 26, 2013)

Get in you beauty. Superb move.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Game on! That makes up for the non offside. It's what the match needed, this is shaping up to be very tasty.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 26, 2013)

We know they are going to score goals. We need to score more.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 26, 2013)

Bollocks and a half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Fantastic first half. Both teams playing technically brilliant attacking football.
Moreover, some outstanding defending to match the attacking. It's a great watch.
The City second goal was breathtaking counter attacking passing.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Sakho has gone nuts


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Panto dive from Suarez but it was a penalty. Hilarious.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 26, 2013)

I guess you have to take the rough and smooth over the season but not happy with officials today. Fair play to City though. A great game and either team could claim to be worthy winners.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 26, 2013)

Fantastic festive football. Best match of the festive period so far.
You lot may feel aggrieved, perhaps rightly so, that you did not take at least a point but take pride in that defeat.
I think City just shaded it and will probably win the Title.


----------



## Voley (Dec 26, 2013)

My mum and stepdad were at this, supporting different teams.  I've yet to hear if they are still in a relationship.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 26, 2013)

Cracking match,Liverpool made a better fist at trying to win  at the Etihad than any other team so far this season,been mentioned before but  Michael Owen is a god awful commentator, he has nothing of any meaning to say and brings no insight at all,fucking dull monotone voiced little twerp


----------



## Sunray (Dec 26, 2013)

Slightly disappointed to lose that, the 1st offside was a comedy decision. I don't think I've ever seen an offside decision that bad.  Not sure who was playing Sterling on but Sterling was behind him?

Great game, nice to be part of the best games, wonder how the return leg will go?


----------



## steveo87 (Dec 26, 2013)

spartacus mills said:


> The Chelsea game is at their place not at Anfield.


Steveo87= Finger on the footballing pulse!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2013)

Coutinho gets his first prem goal.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 26, 2013)

Thought we played excellently overall, but didn't convert some really good chances. Mind you, City missed a fair few as well. Two great attacking teams, but City have just that edge through experience. Cracking game and will be interesting to see how we bounce back against Chelsea.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 26, 2013)

Starting to worry a bit about the defence though. It's looking a bit wobbly at times.  Definitely missing Enrique.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 26, 2013)

I've just watched highlights and all I can say is we were fucking robbed. Should have won that comfortably, oh well.


----------



## Mungy (Dec 27, 2013)

from what i saw on MotD the red shite outplayed city at times making them look average, not something many other teams will do this season. whilst this defeat may be seen in some quarters as proof that you just ain't good enough for the title, i still say you are in with a shout. some of that football today was truly magnificent and but for a couple of bad decisions and a bit of fortune you'd have won it.


----------



## Favelado (Dec 27, 2013)

ta, mate.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 27, 2013)

From what I saw of the actual game (about 2/3 of it) it was a really good and even game that could have gone either way. Liverpool played really well - but I find it hard to see how it could be edited into 'robbed' or 'outplayed Man City'.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> From what I saw of the actual game (about 2/3 of it) it was a really good and even game that could have gone either way. Liverpool played really well - but I find it hard to see how it could be edited into 'robbed' or 'outplayed Man City'.



The Sterling offside was an unfathomable decision which probably denied us a 2 goal lead. Speaking of him he looks a really good player.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 27, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> From what I saw of the actual game (about 2/3 of it) it was a really good and even game that could have gone either way. Liverpool played really well - but I find it hard to see how it could be edited into 'robbed' or 'outplayed Man City'.



Did you see the offside?


----------



## mack (Dec 27, 2013)

If we can play the same way against Chelsea then I think we can end Mourinhos record of having never lost a home game.

Come on lads!


----------



## Voley (Dec 27, 2013)

You'll all no doubt be pleased to hear that my Mum and Stepdad are still on speaking terms. They both thought it was a brilliant match and the atmosphere was fantastic by all accounts. There the similarities end as they tend to have rather differing views on Suarez' antics in the penalty box near the end. 'Definite pen' (my Mum) 'Went down like he'd been shot' (Stepdad). They were sat near Kenny Dalglish which made my Mum very pleased. Even more pleasing is that my Stepdad's only up in Manchester because he's having radiotherapy and after the match my Mum said he'd not looked so well in a long time.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 27, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Did you see the offside?



Yes. Obviously it was a shit decision and should have been a goal. For me though if you look at the game Man City came back very strongly after Liverpool did score and were well on top until they equalised and probably marginally had the edge until they took the lead. Who knows what would have happened if the goal had been given but it seems as likely to me they'd have done the same. You certainly can't assume Liverpool would probably have gone 2-0 up a few minutes later (not that you did but just above you).


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm just surprised Agger is on the bench, unless he's definitely off to Barca...


----------



## Dandred (Dec 27, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I'm just surprised Agger is on the bench, unless he's definitely off to Barca...



I hope not, he's been boss for us.


----------



## Sunray (Dec 27, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I'm just surprised Agger is on the bench, unless he's definitely off to Barca...



I can only think this must be the case or something like it, its not like he is a terrible defender.  To win the league that defence is going to have to stop leaking goals.


----------



## Gingerman (Dec 27, 2013)

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/27/wayne-harrison-liverpool-oldham-forward-dies
Poor bloke,remember him signing for Liverpool as it was big news to sign a kid for 250k at that time...


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 28, 2013)

Poor bloke, he just seemed to have so much bad luck in his career. R.I.P.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 29, 2013)

Any predictions for the game today?


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 29, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 29, 2013)

Agger back in, hope for a bit of stability in defense.  Flanagan still injured though.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 29, 2013)

Dandred said:


> Any predictions for the game today?



A potential classic but boring draw more likely.

I wish you all the very worst.


----------



## Dandred (Dec 29, 2013)

good start.


----------



## magneze (Dec 29, 2013)

Any streams about?


----------



## Dandred (Dec 29, 2013)

I've got a few. 

http://vipbox.co/soccer/watch-146741-chelsea-liverpool is laggy for me, but in English

Sopcast Channel - 149447 is good but in russian


----------



## magneze (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheers, my normal 3 links have all been taken down recently.


----------



## magneze (Dec 29, 2013)

Damn. Good goal though...


----------



## Dandred (Dec 29, 2013)

fuck 1-1


----------



## Dandred (Dec 29, 2013)

This is good

http://vipbox.co/soccer/watch-14676d-chelsea-liverpool-fc#


----------



## Dandred (Dec 29, 2013)

cunt


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 29, 2013)

Not been impressed with Sakho the past two games and swapping shirts with Eto at half time is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2013)

Chelsea are taking our midfield apart and to top it off Suarez is having a very off day. As for Glen Johnson, he's continuing his run of poor decision-making and sloppy mistakes. Not good enough.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 29, 2013)

He's not fit to polish Eto's turd let alone swap shirts.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 29, 2013)

Who is Brad Smith why not bring on a gamechanger?  Oh we don't have any.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 29, 2013)

We've carried virtually no threat in the second half.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 29, 2013)

Chelsea deserved that, shite refereeing aside. Injuries added to insult too, looks like they gotta go fishing in the January pool again.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 29, 2013)

Fucked my bet right up did that result!


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fucked my bet right up did that result!



Serves ya right!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 29, 2013)

Team looked tired and all we had in reserve was Brad Smith. Oh, well. It was nice to be on top again, if only for a brief few days. Let's hope we can strengthen our squad a bit in January.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 29, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Serves ya right!



lol I thought what with the run Liverpool were on, it was a cert


----------



## Sunray (Dec 29, 2013)

See, my comment about the defence. Its just shipping far too many goals. Can't always outscore the opposition, but going ahead should mean its in the bag barring some amazing play.  Four clean sheets in the 23 games played is about as telling as it gets.

Looking at the squad, its a bit light on the ground. It might be great when everyone is fit but its currently down 3 world class players.  

e2a: 

Didn't see it, but 16yr olds on the bench? Rodgers just confirms what I was thinking looking at the squad.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 29, 2013)

Has Rodgers had something done to/with his teeth?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 30, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Has Rodgers had something done to/with his teeth?



Yes, he's had a filling. Well spotted.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 30, 2013)

Ok no excuses there we were well and truly beat. Definitely need to strengthen the squad in January but will he have the funds?


----------



## mack (Dec 30, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Team looked tired and all we had in reserve was Brad Smith. Oh, well. It was nice to be on top again, if only for a brief few days. Let's hope we can strengthen our squad a bit in January.



Yeah - I'm not too down about it, like you say we looked leggy and it turns out Allan and Henderson went into the game with injuries which probably explains why we couldn't get any passing going. Chelsea pressed well up the park and we didn't have a long "out" ball.

Next up is Hull @ home - don't care how we do it but we need the 3 points, after that it's Oldham in the cup @ home, then Stoke away and Villa @ home before a home derby. Could have Sturrdige and Gerrard back by the Villa game which will help.

I just hope we can stay within a couple of points before the CL kicks off again and the top three get a bit distracted by that.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yes, he's had a filling. Well spotted.



Hmmmm I think it more than a filling.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2013)

We,Chelsea were the better team but I feel a bit sorry for Liverpool in the fixture list throwing out the two consecutive worst away games that any team could have in the busy Xmas new year period. Liverpool played well in both games and could have had a point in either.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 30, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Hmmmm I think it more than a filling.


Definitely a major overhaul.


----------



## Fedayn (Dec 30, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Definitely a major overhaul.


 Indeed, sadly there's a horse somewhere on Merseyside consigned to drinking hay milkshakes for the rest of it's life..


----------



## TruXta (Dec 30, 2013)

Fedayn said:


> Indeed, sadly there's a horse somewhere on Merseyside consigned to drinking hay milkshakes for the rest of it's life..




There are other rumours afoot about Brenda too. Of a more exotic nature. Could be the two are linked.


----------



## LiamO (Dec 31, 2013)

?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Chance for revenge against a good Hull team today. Got to stay in touch with the top four. Is Gerrard fit to start today? And how is Sturridge's recovery coming along?


----------



## Voley (Jan 1, 2014)

Is this live on the box this afternoon or do I have to wait for MOTD?


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Gerrard fit to start today? And how is Sturridge's recovery coming along?



Yesterday's Guardian reported Gerrard could be fit for today and Sturridge could be back for the Stoke game.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> Yesterday's Guardian reported Gerrard could be fit for today and Sturridge could be back for the Stoke game.



Good news. 



NVP said:


> Is this live on the box this afternoon or do I have to wait for MOTD?



wiziwig for all your Liverpool needs.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2014)

Desperately need three points here.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 1, 2014)

I was so carried away by New Years stuff I didn't know we had a game! 

Come on Red Men!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2014)

Not filled with confidence seeing the team we put out today. Hull are in good form too.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Ooh, Henderson. Should have been 2-0 there.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2014)

Should've been 3 up but I'd say it's just as well we're only 1 up. Otherwise we'd take the foot off the gas and play even worse than we currently do. Torpid and torrid the first 25, slight improvement in the middle and last third phases after that.

Our only saving grace is that Hull are even worse than us.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Should've been 3 up but I'd say it's just as well we're only 1 up. Otherwise we'd take the foot off the gas and play even worse than we currently do. Torpid and torrid the first 25, slight improvement in the middle and last third phases after that.
> 
> Our only saving grace is that Hull are even worse than us.



A few scrappy 1-0 wins would do me. Then turn up the gas when our squad is back nearly to full strength.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> A few scrappy 1-0 wins would do me. Then turn up the gas when our squad is back nearly to full strength.


Definitely.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Definitely.



Although, more Suarez goals like that are also very welcome. What a cracker!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2014)

Fuck, that didn't take long!


----------



## Dandred (Jan 1, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Not filled with confidence seeing the team we put out today. Hull are in good form too.



oh ye of little faith


----------



## TruXta (Jan 1, 2014)

Coutinho seriously needs to stay behind and practice his shooting.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Back up to fourth. On balance, I think we probably are the 4th best team in the league at the moment. We can still improve though, and I'm sure the top three won't relish coming to Anfield later in the season. Good start to the year. Well played lads.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 1, 2014)

Fuck off United you CUNTS. Rejoice Kopites!


----------



## Voley (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking forward to watching this on MOTD tonight. The Suarez goal sounds like a belter. And Man U got beat at home too. Happy birthday friedaweed.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautiful Suarez goal.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 2, 2014)

Agger back in the side which looked far more solid and snuffed out just about all that Hull tried.

Scrappy is harsh but it wasn't at the best game, the 0 against is nice to see.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2014)

NVP said:


> Looking forward to watching this on MOTD tonight. The Suarez goal sounds like a belter. And Man U got beat at home too. Happy birthday friedaweed.


 Fell asleep watching Mandela with the kids. Not seen it yet. Any good?


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Fell asleep watching Mandela with the kids. Not seen it yet. Any good?


Well there's 27 years where it's just him on his tod banged up on this island. Bit boring tbh. Happy ending mind.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2014)

NVP said:


> Well there's 27 years where it's just him on his tod banged up on this island. Bit boring tbh. Happy ending mind.


 Louis' goal ya dick


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah, lovely curled free kick, similar to the lovely curled free kick he scored against someone else recently. Can't remember who it was against as, pleasingly, he's had a few like that lately.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 2, 2014)

NVP said:


> Yeah, lovely curled free kick, similar to the lovely curled free kick he scored against someone else recently. Can't remember who it was against as, pleasingly, he's had a few like that lately.




Kin'ell

That's fuckin ace


----------



## krink (Jan 2, 2014)

Hull coach bricked after the game - what you heard? some say city fans were attacked and 2 in hospital, some say it was two kids throwing rocks.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 2, 2014)

Oldham in the FA cup next. TBH I'm not too bothered about cups this year, every resource must be harnessed with a CL spot in mind. It'll do the squad a world of good to get some proper rest for once. Will also give the chance to give the youngsters and fringe players more game-time - like Aspas, Alberto and Stevie G


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 2, 2014)

Screw that top 4 and FA cup win would be a lovely season!


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm on the ''Top 4 and forget everything else' side of the argument too. Keep Suarez, start playing in Europe, start attracting other world class players and then start thinking about some silverware. Day out at Wembley would be nice, mind, but I'd be more than happy with a top 4 place.


----------



## strung out (Jan 2, 2014)

^^ Why modern football is fucked, right there


----------



## Voley (Jan 2, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Kin'ell
> 
> That's fuckin ace



I think this is my favourite of his this season:







Suarez vs Norwich was the best individual performance I've seen from a Liverpool player in years.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 2, 2014)

strung out said:


> ^^ Why modern football is fucked, right there


Get with the program


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 3, 2014)

strung out said:


> ^^ Why modern football is fucked, right there



Deal with it!


----------



## mack (Jan 3, 2014)

So is Salah on his way to Anfield - is Sterling off on loan to the Swans ? (bloody hope not) looks bloody quick and he can finish.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 3, 2014)

mack said:


> So is Salah on his way to Anfield - is Sterling off on loan to the Swans ? (bloody hope not) looks bloody quick and he can finish.


Salah - who knows. Can't see Sterling being sent out now, he's back in the fold again and we're short on attacking players as is.


----------



## mack (Jan 3, 2014)

I think Sterling would stay - Salah can play left or right, also more rumors about Ince coming back too.

eta: Pascoe quickly dismissed the notion: "We just laughed at that really. Raheem has been brilliant this season - he won't be going anywhere."


----------



## moody (Jan 4, 2014)

why would we bring one player in only to loan another out, everyone knows our squad is thin and to be fair sterling has been playing well lately.

bloody journos.


----------



## Voley (Jan 4, 2014)

I thought the idea of Sterling going elsewhere sounded weird - he's done well covering for Sturridge's injury and is justifying his place right now. We'd have drawn against City if his goal hadn't been disallowed by that daft offside decision.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 4, 2014)

mack said:


> Is Sterling off on loan to the Swans ? (bloody hope not) looks bloody quick and he can finish.



Can he finish?  He's missed a few sitters....


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 4, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> Can he finish?  He's missed a few sitters....


Absolute sitters


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 4, 2014)

Anyone got a stream for today's FA cup game?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 4, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Anyone got a stream for today's FA cup game?


Doh. Why do I keep thinking it's Sunday already


----------



## mack (Jan 4, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> Can he finish?  He's missed a few sitters....



Sorry .. meant Salah can finish.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 5, 2014)

Young buck Rodgers taking on his old man's team today. Twiki bum time?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 5, 2014)

We'll win this at a canter is my guess.

cue a 4-1 defeat


----------



## mack (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck - not a single live stream of todays game?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 5, 2014)

mack said:


> Fuck - not a single live stream of todays game?



Not on tv? The FA have sold the rights? What the fuck is going on? You are correct there is no stream just audio coverage. Never seen this before


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 5, 2014)

Doesn't sound like we are missing much.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2014)

It's on lfc tv, audio only.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's on lfc tv, audio only.


and radio Merseyside 

There's a few audio links on teh web but no video streams anywhere.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 5, 2014)

My local pub back home is playing it although they've got one of those satellites that picks up channels in Albania and shit 

Looks pretty boring anyway he'll probably take Suarez on last 10 minutes to score a goal to get us through.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2014)

Ass pass


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2014)

Aspas 1-0. Liverpool's number Nine!.

Sterling playing well.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2014)

N_igma said:


> My local pub back home is playing it although they've got one of those satellites that picks up channels in Albania and shit
> 
> Looks pretty boring anyway he'll probably take Suarez on last 10 minutes to score a goal to get us through.


What channel. Can't see it being on any channel if it's not on teh netski.

Another cluntinio/sterling sitter missed


----------



## Voley (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought ITV had these? Fucking hell the world of football TV rights is a mess isn't it?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 5, 2014)

NVP said:


> I thought ITV had these? Fucking hell the world of football TV rights is a mess isn't it?



It's a bad day for football fans when we can't stream any live match we want.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2014)

we're down to 10(injury) and it's 2-0


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 5, 2014)

Sterling finish. When's the draw for the next round? I fancy Man U at Old Trafford.


----------



## strung out (Jan 5, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sterling finish. When's the draw for the next round? I fancy Man U at Old Trafford.


I reckon you'll get Bournemouth or Burton away.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 5, 2014)

strung out said:


> I reckon you'll get Bournemouth or Burton away.



Looks like Swansea will put out Man U anyway. Bournemouth or Burton away it is.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 5, 2014)

Aspas with his first Liverpool goal, hope the first of many!  Sounds like Sterling caused problems too which is very encouraging.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 5, 2014)

Job done. Heard Agger had to go off injured?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope it's Bournemouth. My eldest lives in that Shire. Much cheaper than me dragging him up here for a game


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2014)

It won't be Utd.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 5, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> It won't be Utd.



A wank, I think.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 7, 2014)

I think we should recall Assaidi and perhaps even Borini?  Assaidi has played very well for Stoke scoring 4 goals.  Borini has scored 3 now for Sunderland.  Could be very useful additions to the squad come the business end of things.  Victor Moses back to Chelsea as he's flopped.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2014)

Moses has been crap but if Borini comes back he will be on the subs bench again.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm not sure we can recall either - some loan deals don't allow for it IIRC.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 7, 2014)

Our bezzie mates lost again. Let's hope they win one or two of the next few because we don't want Moyes to do too badly just yet, if you get my drift.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 7, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Our bezzie mates lost again. Let's hope they win one or two of the next few because we don't want Moyes to do too badly just yet, if you get my drift.


He's too good at being bad


----------



## Favelado (Jan 7, 2014)

"Your job now is to stand by our new manager"



I'm loving it more than McDonalds.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 9, 2014)

More good news. Sturridge is fit again and should be back on Sunday for our tricky visit to Stoke.



> Sturridge has resumed full training after recovering from the ankle injury he suffered at the end of November and should make his first appearance of the year at Stoke on Sunday.
> 
> The striker, who has bagged 22 goals in 30 games for the Reds since arriving 12 months ago, believes 2014 can be the best year of his career.



http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpools-daniel-sturridge-wants-double-3001948


----------



## TruXta (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll be happy with one point away to Stoke.


----------



## mack (Jan 10, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I'll be happy with one point away to Stoke.



Stoke have a pretty decent home record this season - we're missing Agger and Sakho - so it'll probably be Toure and Skyrtl up against Crouchino.

Think our best chance of getting a result is to go gung ho and just attack the fuck out of them.

Charlie Adam red card a nailed on cert.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 10, 2014)

Their midfield hasn't got much pace, but their ground is a hard place to get points this season. 

Like TruXta, I'll be happy with a point


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 10, 2014)

I wouldn't be happy with a point.  Look they don't play long ball and aerial assault anymore so I would expect us to deal with them a lot better and pass them to death.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 10, 2014)

I've given up being optimistic, it seems to be working this season!


----------



## N_igma (Jan 10, 2014)

S&S to score a double. 2-1 to the pool.


----------



## Voley (Jan 10, 2014)

If Sturridge is back and firing on all cylinders I think we could get a better result than we normally do against them, too.  I'm having a fiver on us winning 2-1.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 10, 2014)

Savage gets savage with Manure

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25677059


----------



## Sunray (Jan 10, 2014)

Only 3 wins on the road this season, but if liverpool play like they did at Chelsea and Man City, there are few teams that can live with that.

Sturridge is great at holding up the ball and this could prove crucial in the next few games.


----------



## Voley (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I was £5.50 up playing cards a minute ago so instead of losing it all on another hand I'm losing it all on us winning 2-1.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2014)

Sturridge on the bench. Stoke goalie is only 20 and it's his Premier league debut. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Dandred (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice start!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2014)

Good start.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 12, 2014)

Is Gerrard playing as a center back?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2014)

Super Suarez does it again. 2-0.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 12, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2014)

The old boys are getting stuck in. Game on.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 12, 2014)

Well that wasn't expected.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2014)

Fucking Stoke.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 12, 2014)

We are playing way too defensive,  we need a higher back line.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 12, 2014)

Nice second half so far.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 12, 2014)

5-3, what a fucking game!!


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2014)

Of all the games to miss.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2014)

SAS back in action. Some cracking goals. Need to sort our defence out a bit though.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2014)

Fucking hell, what was all that about? Great win on a poor day for us. This is how we can get 4th.


----------



## Voley (Jan 12, 2014)

NVP said:


> I'm having a fiver on us winning 2-1.


That went well.


----------



## Voley (Jan 12, 2014)

Hell of a game. Thought Stoke played really well - proper grit and determination/ fire in the belly and all those other things football commentators like to come out with. Even I didn't think they deserved the Sterling penalty though and I'm not exactly neutral. Seen them given, like, but you should be able to shoulder charge as part of a tackle these days even if it is in the box. Anyhow, Gerrards pen read the keeper perfectly and I was particularly pleased that both Suarez and Sturridge's goals came from situations that other players might have given up as a lost cause. Hell of a match. My Stepdad's Man City and he's not entirely neutral as he wishes to remain on speaking terms with my Mum but he reckoned it was the most exciting game he'd seen since the 6-3 City/Arsenal match.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2014)

Penalties like that being the given are the reason we have such a bad diving problem in this country imo.


----------



## Voley (Jan 12, 2014)

strung out said:


> Penalties like that being the given are the reason we have such a bad diving problem in this country imo.


Yeah, I agree. Didn't exactly dive 'continental-roll-around-like-you've-been-shot' style but there was contact, the defender wasn't playing the ball so next thing he's on the deck and appealing. Hard, well-timed tackles are a great part of football and it's being lost because players know there are refs too eager to get a card out or point to the spot.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 12, 2014)

I haven't seen it yet, but heard lots of people calling Sterling a cheat? Was the contact shoulder to shoulder then?


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2014)

Wouldn't go that far re Sterling - there was contact, so he went down, as pretty much any player would. I just don't think that contact = automatic penalty. It's a fucking contact sport ffs, and I don't say that as someone who wants to go back to seeing teams like the old Leeds and Chelsea hacking each other to bits every week.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 12, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but heard lots of people calling Sterling a cheat? Was the contact shoulder to shoulder then?


No, there was definitely contact, it was just very slight.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2014)

NVP said:


> Hell of a game. Thought Stoke played really well - proper grit and determination/ fire in the belly and all those other things football commentators like to come out with. Even I didn't think they deserved the Sterling penalty though and I'm not exactly neutral. Seen them given, like, but you should be able to shoulder charge as part of a tackle these days even if it is in the box. Anyhow, Gerrards pen read the keeper perfectly and I was particularly pleased that both Suarez and Sturridge's goals came from situations that other players might have given up as a lost cause. Hell of a match. My Stepdad's Man City and he's not entirely neutral as he wishes to remain on speaking terms with my Mum but he reckoned it was the most exciting game he'd seen since the 6-3 City/Arsenal match.



The best thing is that we would probably have lost that game a year ago, away to Stoke, but now we managed to keep most of our cool and put five cracking goals past them. Will be interesting to see how Chelsea, City and Arsenal handle Suarez *and* Sturridge when they have to visit Anfield.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 12, 2014)

Just saw Sterling pen on MOTD. He dives. God knows how ref gave it.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 12, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Just saw Sterling pen on MOTD. He dives. God knows how ref gave it.



Handball too. They deserved the win though


----------



## Favelado (Jan 12, 2014)

Is Mignolet good or not? I can't make my mind up.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 12, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Is Mignolet good or not? I can't make my mind up.


Most of the time he's a great shot-stopper, not entirely sold on him overall.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Just saw Sterling pen on MOTD. He dives. God knows how ref gave it.



He got knocked over. Hardly a dive. Still a very soft penalty though.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> He got knocked over. Hardly a dive. Still a very soft penalty though.


He didn't get knocked over.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> He didn't get knocked over.









You should go.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> You should go.


You deserved the win anyway, but he dived on a tiny contact. And he handled the ball before that.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 13, 2014)

It would be nice if we don't have to score FIVE fucking goals to win a game!!

As much as it pains me to say, Gerrard back in the side is a bit of a drag. It was more fluid without him, Henderson is a better player when Gerrard isn't playing.

There were a few very bad moments from Gerrard that nearly derailed the side had Stoke had more cutting edge. Then he nearly scored an own goal. Perhaps it was just him getting back into it but I'd drop him.

If it wasn't a pen from Sterling then the stoke goalie punching Suarez in the face totally missing the ball was IMO.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Arsenal handle Suarez *and* Sturridge when they have to visit Anfield.



Both played in November, no?


----------



## Voley (Jan 13, 2014)

Favelado said:
			
		

> Is Mignolet good or not? I can't make my mind up.



I think he's very good at instinctively saving but loses it a bit if he's given time to consider his options. He does well if someone blasts one at him from 5 or 6 yards and he has to fling himself at it without thinking about it too much. But I wouldn't fancy his chances if Van Persie or someone sprung the offside trap and was heading at him with a bit of time to pick his spot.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is the fixture list for this 1/2 of the season

Who's going to predict these then?

Liverpool v AstonVilla
Bournemouth/Burton v Liverpool
Liverpool v Everton
WestBromwichAlbion v Liverpool
Liverpool v Arsenal
Fulham v Liverpool
Liverpool v SwanseaCity
Southampton v Liverpool
Liverpool v Sunderland
ManchesterUnited v Liverpool
CardiffCity v Liverpool
Liverpool v TottenhamHotspur
WestHamUnited v Liverpool
Liverpool v ManchesterCity
NorwichCity v Liverpool
Liverpool v Chelsea
CrystalPalace v Liverpool
Liverpool v NewcastleUnited

tried to format it nicely, but that was just impossible.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 13, 2014)

I predict that if we win all those then we can do the double.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing Evra and Suárez together at Anfield next season.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## N_igma (Jan 14, 2014)

I predict 40 points from those remaining games. Will give us top 4 spot anyway.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 14, 2014)

There is going to be an almighty rumble for 4th. Us, Everton, United and Spurs might all be going for it on the final day I think.


----------



## mack (Jan 14, 2014)

Luis Garcia retires from football - will never forget "that" goal against Chelsea..

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/153184-luis-garcia-retires-from-football


----------



## Favelado (Jan 14, 2014)

Over the line and far away.


----------



## agricola (Jan 16, 2014)

But whats this?









> "We're delighted to be joining forces with Dunkin' Brands, one of the world's most iconic names. Dunkin' Donuts will be our official coffee, tea and bakery provider, and Baskin-Robbins will be our official ice cream provider - we welcome both to the LFC family," said Billy Hogan, chief commercial officer at Liverpool FC.
> 
> "Fans across the globe will benefit from this partnership as Dunkin' Brands look to expand their business in locations including the UK and Asia, bringing exciting partnership activation to new territories and ultimately helping to bring fans closer to the club no matter how far away from Anfield they live."


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 16, 2014)

There's nothing more quintessentially British than the half-time coffee and donut.


----------



## Voley (Jan 16, 2014)

Fuck me that's bad. 

Mind you, you could argue it's just a natural extension of






If you were of a mind to argue something totally wrong of course. As I sometimes am.


----------



## Voley (Jan 16, 2014)

Crown Paints. Now there's a brand I could identify with.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 16, 2014)

We're playing United's game commercially. They have sponsorship deals for absolutely everything. It's abysmal and I wish football wan't like that but it's so it or sink isn't it?

We were the first to have a sponsor on our shirt in England anyway so we whored ourselves out even before United got better at it than anyone else.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 16, 2014)

No surprise really with American owners.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2014)

Revenge please.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2014)

Let's not get too confident.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

Hang on, this isn't going very well.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2014)

Kick up the arse is what we need.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Great game for the neutral


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

We must get one back before half-time.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Great game for the neutral



Do you know any?


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2014)

Fuck me, I stayed up late for this...


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

Should I pass it to either of the two deadliest strikers in the country or hit it as hard as I can and cross my fingers.......?


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2014)

1-2 at half time. 

We look shite.


----------



## mack (Jan 18, 2014)

Hopefully this is a before and after demonstration for the owner


----------



## mack (Jan 18, 2014)

Lucas on - Coutinho off - Suarez out to the left.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2014)

Gerrard off, Toure off.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2014)

Cissokho off.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2014)

How are we playing so fucking badly. 

PEN!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Shocking dive from Suarez, the Kop intimidated the ref. It's cheating plain and simple.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Shocking dive from Suarez, the Kop intimidated the ref. It's cheating plain and simple.



No dive call from any of the commentators......


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> .....the Kop intimidated the ref.



If only we could get our fans as quiet as yours this kind of thing wouldn't happen.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Favelado said:


> If only we could get our fans as quiet as yours this kind of thing wouldn't happen.



You could hear a pin drop in the first half.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Dandred said:


> No dive call from any of the commentators......



Alan Smith has always been a bit timid.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 18, 2014)

Suarez ended up on the deck because of Luis Suarez, not because of Brad Guzan.  Tiny bit of contact, initiated by the cheating little racist.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

I wasn't an Urban member at the time of the "negrito" row. Is it fuck a racist term in Spanish. Anglo-saxon ignorance of other cultures and language.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 18, 2014)

See, i'm not intending to put Suarez down by calling him racist.  In my culture it's a term of endearment.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> See, i'm not intending to put Suarez down by calling him racist.  In my culture it's a term of endearment.



You haven't got a clue.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 18, 2014)

We should lose, this is shit from us. 

MEH


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 18, 2014)

OK, not going to take the racist/not racist thing any further, been done too many times before.  He's a hell of a footballer and a complete arse, leave it at that.

There's still a winner to come in this game, probably 5 or 6 minutes injury time.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> He's a hell of a footballer and a complete arse.



Yeah, I'll go with that.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

Shit result at home.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Surprised by that Villa performance. For Liverpool the Title challenge is over.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 18, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Suarez ended up on the deck because of Luis Suarez, not because of Brad Guzan.  Tiny bit of contact, initiated by the cheating little racist.



Yep. Very similar situation to Oscar v  Southampton, except Oscar got booked.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2014)

Shame we couldn't get the winner. Still, from 2-0 down, a point saved I guess. Need to sort our defence out.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> See, i'm not intending to put Suarez down by calling him racist.  In my culture it's a term of endearment.



Still smarting from that spanking he gave you a few weeks back.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 18, 2014)

Gerrard "We are fighting for fourth." That's about right.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Still smarting from that spanking he gave you a few weeks back.



The last thing I'll say about all that is that "negrito" was made out to be some kind of stand-alone word used by white people to insult or patronise black people. It belongs to a whole group of words that are used by everyone in South American countries/cultures all the time to each other. Someone I know in my street won't tell me her first name and insists I just call her _la morena_ .

I hate racists and I hate racist language but that whole saga got blasted through the prism of Sky telly and English culture and turned into a massive loads of bollocks.

Suárez is an arse though and I have thought that maybe he used a plausible deniability strategy to wind Evra up - I mean it's a possibility as he's such a tool but still not that likely.

Join me next time, where I'll argue about more stuff from 2011!

xxx


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Gerrard "We are fighting for fourth." That's about right.



I'd be delighted if we managed to scrape into fourth place. Result.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 18, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I'd be delighted if we managed to scrape into fourth place. Result.



Massive dogfight for that. We've had a laugh at United but they're our main rivals for it.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 18, 2014)

another bet goes straight down the toilet


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Massive dogfight for that. We've had a laugh at United but they're our main rivals for it.



Let's hope they get stuffed by Chelsea tomorrow.


----------



## Voley (Jan 18, 2014)

Dire first half. Looked a bit more like it second half. Coutinhno was really disappointing today. Definite kick up the arse needed if we're gonna be top four.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 18, 2014)

Gerrard in defensive midfield and Lucas on the bench?  Err no!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 18, 2014)

FFS stop Gerrard playing DM, he's worse than useless, looked determined to make an own goal at times. Allen was 100% cooler and more comfortable on the ball as soon as he got on. Also a back four with Toure and Cissokho is asking for trouble.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 18, 2014)

Good to see Lineker and Shearer both agreeing it wasn't a dive and the goalie fucked up to give the penalty. Should shut up the skidmarks badmouthing our Luis.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 19, 2014)

http://deadspin.com/liverpool-fan-unconcerned-with-injured-aston-villa-play-1504181097


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 19, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good to see Lineker and Shearer both agreeing it wasn't a dive and the goalie fucked up to give the penalty. Should shut up the skidmarks badmouthing our Luis.




*Stan Collymore* ‏@StanCollymore5h
Some pundits are hiding behind the fact they dived themselves so would look silly calling it out now. @talkSPORT ON AIR "Diving is diving".


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> *Stan Collymore* ‏@StanCollymore5h
> Some pundits are hiding behind the fact they dived themselves so would look silly calling it out now. @talkSPORT ON AIR "Diving is diving".



Doesn't seem to stop them calling plenty of other people on their diving. You're wife-beating mate is full of shit.


----------



## Voley (Jan 19, 2014)

It was a definite penalty but not a goal scoring opportunity so it was right that the keeper stayed on the pitch. Ref got it spot on.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 19, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Doesn't seem to stop them calling plenty of other people on their diving. *Still, you listen to your wife-beating mate Collymore.*



Grow up.
I put the Collymore comment on this thread for the purpose of discussion but you choose to be an arsehole with an ad hominem attack.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 19, 2014)

I ache to see a more solid defence.   2 more goal conceded.  5 in 2? Imagine if they could make it really difficult for the opposition?  

I was hoping for them to sign some solid,  hard working defenders. Nothing flash just difficult to play against, doing the basic stuff well.  Skrtel is good but can't do it all by himself which makes him look worse than he actually is and Cissokho looks out of his depth.  I don't know why they kept passing it to him.

Missing Josie Enrique badly.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2014)

Can't wait to have Agger, Sakho and Enrique available again. And Flanno.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Grow up.
> I put the Collymore comment on this thread for the purpose of discussion but you choose to be an arsehole with an ad hominem attack.



Stop quoting wife-beaters on our thread then, prick.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 19, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Stop quoting wife-beaters on our thread then, prick.



Wow, you really are disturbed.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Wow, you really are disturbed.



How's the discussion working out your end?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 19, 2014)

Guys, take it elsewhere eh?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 19, 2014)

Good to see Utd taking a pounding at the Bridge today. Utd stay 6 points behind. Think Chelsea could get another two or three.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 19, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Good to see Utd taking a pounding at the Bridge today. Utd stay 6 points behind. Think Chelsea could  will get another two or three.



fixed!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 19, 2014)

If Lucas is out we're fucked.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 19, 2014)

Play Toure in def mid?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 19, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> If Lucas is out we're fucked.



As soon as he came in, started dominating possession and playing well, as soon as he went off, its was OK much better than the 1st half, but Joe Allen is more a forward thinking player, he did the job but nothing more.

Reports are that he felt a click and came off as a precaution.

This is the part of the season were injuries count and the squad shows its lacking depth.


----------



## mack (Jan 20, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> If Lucas is out we're fucked.



Feel really gutted for the bloke - It could possibly be a long term injury which obviously will effect us but also his chances of playing in Brazil having just started to get a few first team games.

As for Gerrard he's no Pirlo is he   by his own admission he was utter crap in the first half.

So it looks like we're going to have to go back to Allen, Hendo and Gerrard as a midfield 3 which doesn't really look very solid to me.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

We knew that relying on Lucas is a bad idea tho - we've no real cover for him, and casting Gerrard in the Pirlo/Zanetti role is sheer madness. He never was and never will be a deep-lying metronomic kinda DM. Allen to take that role and Gerrard pushed further up sounds better to me.


----------



## mack (Jan 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> We knew that relying on Lucas is a bad idea tho - we've no real cover for him, and casting Gerrard in the Pirlo/Zanetti role is sheer madness. He never was and never will be a deep-lying metronomic kinda DM. Allen to take that role and Gerrard pushed further up sounds better to me.



Seems like it's something they're going to persist with...

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...steven-gerrard-role-at-liverpool-9070735.html


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

mack said:


> Seems like it's something they're going to persist with...
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...steven-gerrard-role-at-liverpool-9070735.html


They couldn't even persist with it over two halves against Aston Villa. If they continue down this road that's a travesty.


----------



## Mungy (Jan 20, 2014)

i didn't read the full article in the post, what i did read sounded like brenda was blaming the fans for the poor first half. quite terrible if that is what he said.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

how so?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 20, 2014)

http://espnfc.com/blog/_/name/liverpool/id/2341?cc=5739

That sums up the challenge in the next, um 16 weeks or so.	Its a great team when they are all there, but they are down 5 players and Johnson has just disappeared to the point the they pass to Cissokho more often than not?  So 1/2 the team is now out of action, below par or just a bit shit.

Liverpool Injuries
	 L Leiva	 Knee Injury	 no date
	D Agger	 Calf/Shin Injury	 3 weeks
	M Sakho	 Hamstring Injury	 5 days
	J Flanagan	 Hamstring Injury	 5 days
	J Enrique	 Knee Injury	 1 week
	S Coates	 ACL Knee Injury	 no date

Its been saying 1 week for Enrique for ages.


----------



## Mungy (Jan 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> how so?


http://www.dailypost.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/liverpool-fc-boss-brendan-rodgers-6528445



> Rodgers: 'Nervous Anfield crowd made my players anxious'



read the rest of the article and he doesn't seem to say that. the out of context headline is not backed up by the article.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

Bloody sub-editors mucking about with click-bait.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 20, 2014)

Ilori in loan move to Granada. That could be good if he gets game-time. http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/153591-ilori-seals-loan-switch-to-granada


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank god Everton could only draw today.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 20, 2014)

Any takers?

http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/luis-suarez/to-outscore-england-at-world-cup


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 20, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Ilori in loan move to Granada. That could be good if he gets game-time. http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/153591-ilori-seals-loan-switch-to-granada



He can't be as shit as Toure as a CB?


----------



## Sunray (Jan 20, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Any takers?
> 
> http://www.oddschecker.com/football/football-specials/luis-suarez/to-outscore-england-at-world-cup



@ 7-2 Whats the point?

He is going to score a few past us. And if you're in any doubt, he out scored Lionel Messi (and everyone else) in the World Cup qualification with 11 goals. The Premier League where most of England's defence play their game, has let him score 22 goals in 18 games.  England are going to get battered, a stylish beating I should imagine, but still a beating.

Hehe http://video.news.com.au/v/184197/All-of-Suarezs-goals-this-season-so-far


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 20, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Doesn't seem to stop them calling plenty of other people on their diving. You're wife-beating mate is full of shit.


Are you implying that Collymore is Dexter Deadwood 's friend..and by extension Dexter Deadwood is condoning wife-beating?

That's not cool.

(Also..I'm Dexter..not him...if any Dexter is going to condone wife-beating it's me not hi....oh...hold on.....just fuck off!)


----------



## mack (Jan 21, 2014)

Lucas out for up to 2 months - bad but not as bad as I feared.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 22, 2014)

That's at a crucial time for the team, its bad.

Need to go buy a Didi Hamann right now.


----------



## mack (Jan 22, 2014)

Sunray said:


> That's at a crucial time for the team, its bad.
> 
> Need to go buy a Didi Hamann right now.



De Jong seems to be the latest "rumour"


----------



## Sunray (Jan 22, 2014)

Not too old and reasonable.  Could be a good short term signing.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 22, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Not too old and reasonable.  Could be a good short term signing.


Can't see Inter letting him leave mid-season though.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 22, 2014)

8 days to go, so will soon see.  Key season and key moment in that season.  Really need to stop conceding goals.

e2a: Not him according to this http://espnfc.com/team?id=364&cc=5739

This sums the next 8 days up for me, http://espnfc.com/blog/_/name/liverpool/id/2355?&cc=5739

If they don't do something with the squad, then its a smash and grab for the value of Luis Suarez this summer.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 22, 2014)

Sunray said:


> 8 days to go, so will soon see.  Key season and key moment in that season.  Really need to stop conceding goals.
> 
> e2a: Not him according to this http://espnfc.com/team?id=364&cc=5739
> 
> ...



Today's rumour in Spanish press was Suárez goes to Madrid but we get cash and Isco. That would be pretty fucking sweet really.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 23, 2014)

That would be a shit idea, just buy Isco.


----------



## Voley (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll admit I know fuck all about Isco but I wouldn't have anyone over Suarez right now. OK. Messi, possibly, but they'd really have to be _that _good.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 23, 2014)

I meant sweet in the context of Suárez leaving, which I think he probably is.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 23, 2014)

Depends if the owners of liverpool FC want the 60 million or so that the CL gets year on year or to they are content with mid table and the odd relegation battle from time to time?


----------



## Favelado (Jan 23, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Depends if the owners of liverpool FC want the 60 million or so that the CL gets year on year or to they are content with mid table and the odd relegation battle from time to time?



Suárez might have a clause in his contract that lets him talk to Madrid and Barça. Isco would potentially be a long-term replacement for Gerrard. He's a major talent.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2014)

Isco would be great. Buy him, keep Suarez plz.


----------



## Mungy (Jan 23, 2014)

aye. as much as i hate the redshites, i hope you keep suarez even if you don't make the CL spot (if it is between everton, redshite, and spurs for a top 4 spot and everton can't get it then the natural choice is the redshites). He's one of the best and could be the best if he stopped the gamesmanship and outright cheating. he makes the PL all that more entertaining. the sooner gerrard fucks off and hangs up his boots the better though 
can see him ending up doing punditry, but please not on MotD


----------



## Dandred (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh my fucking god.

Just sign him. And keep Suarez!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2014)

Chelsea gazumped our deal for Salah. Ah well.


----------



## Dandred (Jan 23, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Chelsea gazumped our deal for Salah. Ah well.



Fuck, he looks amazing....


----------



## Sunray (Jan 23, 2014)

Nobody notice that Johnson is now out indefinitely having been playing injured most of the season injured.  He's been absent on the pitch and now we know why they really haven't been passing it to him much at all.	Its looking pretty grim, only 15 players training in the 1st team.  I wonder if its some sort of record.  Aren't there some solid championship players we can get on loan perhaps.  

Flanagan is back in training but do you want to bring players back too early just because there isn't anyone else


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 24, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Nobody notice that Johnson is now out indefinitely having been playing injured most of the season injured.  He's been absent on the pitch and now we know why they really haven't been passing it to him much at all.	Its looking pretty grim, only 15 players training in the 1st team.  I wonder if its some sort of record.  Aren't there some solid championship players we can get on loan perhaps.
> 
> Flanagan is back in training but do you want to bring players back too early just because there isn't anyone else


That's obviously what happened with Johno. I noticed though....It's all over the press


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 25, 2014)

Really strange team vs Bournemouth: Jones, Kelly, Skrtel, Cissokho, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Moses, Suarez, Sturridge.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 25, 2014)

Brad Jones looks wobblier than Mignolet.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2014)

Comfortably through to the last 16. Lovely pitch they have at Bournemouth. A good cup run and a fight for fourth place on the cards. Fancy Man City in the final.


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2014)

'Comfortably' is stretching it a bit tbh. I thought Bournemouth gave us a very good game, particularly first half. Still job done and all that.


----------



## big eejit (Jan 25, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Comfortably through to the last 16. Lovely pitch they have at Bournemouth. A good cup run and a fight for fourth place on the cards. Fancy Man City in the final.



How about Watford in the final?


----------



## Dandred (Jan 25, 2014)

That game isn't being televised is it?


----------



## agricola (Jan 25, 2014)

Dandred said:


> That game isn't being televised is it?



No, but Chelsea vs Stoke is!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 25, 2014)

big eejit said:


> How about Watford in the final?



Plucky display by Watford, but no way were City going to lose that game.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 25, 2014)

Voley said:


> 'Comfortably' is stretching it a bit tbh. I thought Bournemouth gave us a very good game, particularly first half. Still job done and all that.



Never really threatened in the important areas.

Liverpool were barely moving though so did the minimum amount.


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Never really threatened in the important areas.
> 
> Liverpool were barely moving though so did the minimum amount.


We were thinking about midweek a lot, I think. Fair play to Bournemouth mind. Could've been a tactic that backfired on us badly.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 25, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Brad Jones looks wobblier than Mignolet.



I miss Reina's presence on the pitch.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 25, 2014)

He's still a liverpool player, perhaps Rogers will have a change of heart...


----------



## Sunray (Jan 26, 2014)

Lucas has tweeted that it's not as bad as they thought and he'll be back in a few weeks.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 26, 2014)

Away to Arsenal in the cup. Tricky.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 26, 2014)

City home to Chelsea looks good, too.


----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2014)

arse playing Bayern later that same week tho


----------



## Sunray (Jan 27, 2014)

belboid said:


> arse playing Bayern later that same week tho



Glad its later as they are likely to get their arse handed to them by Bayern and want to prove something. 



goldenecitrone said:


> Away to Arsenal in the cup. Tricky.



Every game we play now is tricky, as in not conceding 10 goals with the shonky defense.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we hurry up and sign some proven players?  A CB with a brain would be nice (even Lescott on loan would be decent) as well as new new LB and a DM.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 27, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Every game we play now is tricky, as in not conceding 10 goals with the shonky defense.


 
Putting a lot of pressure on our strikers, asking them to score 11 goals to win a match.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 27, 2014)

Despite our injury woes and slight dip in form I think we'll keep our home record against the Toffees intact. A scrappy 2-1. Helps that they're probably without both Barkley and Pienaar.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2014)

Can see a multi goal thriller. 4-3 to us.


----------



## mack (Jan 28, 2014)

This fella hasn't scored a goal for 16 (SIXTEEN) days!







expecting the Toffees defense to melt away tonight


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 28, 2014)

Just been offered a ticket having promised the kids a pizza and footy sofa night as I packed them off to school


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 28, 2014)

mack said:


> This fella hasn't scored a goal for 16 (SIXTEEN) days!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shirley you mean.....


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Just been offered a ticket having promised the kids a pizza and footy sofa night as I packed them off to school



Fuck it, they can tell the therapist about it when they're in their 20's. Just go.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 28, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Fuck it, they can tell the therapist about it when they're in their 20's. Just go.


That would be way down the list on their therapy tales about me. Pushing them down a black run after they'd had two ski lessons will be a few above that. Taking them to watch Tranmere for half a season would be another contender too.

Just text the bluenose brother to see if he wants is. It's in the anny road. Don't fancy being sat with them pricks when we twat them tonight If I'd of known yesterday I could have easily swapped it for a ticket in Kop


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> That would be way down the list on their therapy tales about me. Pushing them down a black run after they'd had two ski lessons will be a few above that. Taking them to watch Tranmere for half a season would be another contender too.
> 
> Just text the bluenose brother to see if he wants is. It's in the anny road. Don't fancy being sat with them pricks when we twat them tonight If I'd of known yesterday I could have easily swapped it for a ticket in Kop



I thought Anny Road was good and Kop was badgeman gobshites?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 28, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I thought Anny Road was good and Kop was badgeman gobshites?


Lol. No it's in the away fans section. It's a Bluenose I work with who has a spare. He knows I'm off work sick and thought it would be nice for me to get out for the night. It's gone now.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Taking them to watch Tranmere for half a season



You _monster_.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 28, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> You _monster_.


They were free tickets. I told them it was Liverpools B team for the first two matches.
Finn Larden still sings "Super white army" when he hears a drum bang


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm getting quite nervous about this now.


----------



## mack (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't care how we do it - I just want 3 points.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

I see Stevie G has donated 96 large ones to the Hillsborough Campaign. Nice one Stevie, but couldn't you have added a zero to that?


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

I was only about 4 or 5 goals out with my last derby prediction so I'm keeping my trap firmly shut this time I think.


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Taking them to watch Tranmere for half a season would be another contender too.


they'll thank you for it one day!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I'm getting quite nervous about this now.


Me too.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I see Stevie G has donated 96 large ones to the Hillsborough Campaign. Nice one Stevie, but couldn't you have added a zero to that?



I think it's pretty good as it is. No idea why the timing but it's a rather decent gesture imho.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> I think it's pretty good as it is. No idea why the timing but it's a rather decent gesture imho.


Of course.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 28, 2014)

Arsenal lower ticket prices for Liverpool FA Cup tie. Away fans voiced concerns over possible £93 seat. Highest priced ticket will now be £54.
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jan/28/arsenal-lower-ticket-prices-liverpool-fa-cup


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

Same amount as Rafa donated iirc.


----------



## belboid (Jan 28, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> No idea why the timing


he did it a little while back, apparently, 'having decided that a Merseyside derby one month before fresh inquests open into the 96 deaths at Hillsborough, and with two investigations into the disaster continuing, was an opportune moment to give added support' - going towards office & travel costs


----------



## mack (Jan 28, 2014)

wiziwig suffering a DDOS


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on Liverpool.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

Eat that you bitter bluenose bellends.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

And again!


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 28, 2014)

We really do fall apart at your place.


----------



## han (Jan 28, 2014)

Favelado said:
			
		

> Eat that you bitter bluenose bellends.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy fuck, did not see that coming


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

A bit worried that #MichealOwen (sic) is trending on Twitter.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

Someone HAS to a do a GIF of that Everton fan saying "Fuuuuuuck".


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh this is good. This is amazing.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2014)

Our strikers are very clinical, it's great.

And just as I wrote that, Sturridge misses a Penalty.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Sturridge you twat


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

To the dumb twat commentator. They're singing for Hillsborough justice, not Steven Gerrard.

Also, Rafa chants!

Luis Garcia chants.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck me. Most one-sided derby I can remember. And no red cards? What IS the world coming to? I'll pour another whiskey I think


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Fuck me. Most one-sided derby I can remember. And no red cards? What IS the world coming to? I'll pour another whiskey I think



You too? I'm tipping neat rums into a glass.

YNWA mate. My brother's a bluenose too! Up your bum you moaning bastards. Try and blame this on Heysel.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 28, 2014)

Just text our kid to ask him what the seat was like.....
Got this back

"Prick"


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Just text our kid to ask him what the seat was like.....
> Got this back
> 
> "Prick"


text him back - "Go tell your therapist" 

I'm having a nice glass of red. Really good performance from us in what could have been a tricky tie.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh that was just fucking wonderful. Absolutely took them to bits.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

My bluenose mate is going to have a fucking murderous day at work tomorrow.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

That second goal of Sturridge's was something else. Anyone giffed it yet? I want to watch it over and over and over.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

There'll be a better quality one from a better angle along in a bit, no doubt, but this'll do for the time being:


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2014)

BT Sport did their best to make a big deal of Sturridge's reaction to being substituted.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> BT Sport did their best to make a big deal of Sturridge's reaction to being substituted.


As far as I could see it was him going 'Why?' Rodgers dismissing him with a 'we'll talk later' type of gesture and that was that. BTSport aren't impressive. Michael Owen really fucks me off and I used to love watching him play.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> BT Sport did their best to make a big deal of Sturridge's reaction to being substituted.



Didn't they just?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 28, 2014)

Voley said:


> As far as I could see it was him going 'Why?' Rodgers dismissing him with a 'we'll talk later' type of gesture and that was that. BTSport aren't impressive. Michael Owen really fucks me off and I used to love watching him play.



Yeah, it was nothing really and they kept battering on about it.

Owen's in the Andy Townsend league of commentating shitness.


----------



## mack (Jan 28, 2014)

I think there was a bit of verbals between the SAS after the wasted chance before he got subbed, don't mind seeing it myself as I think having Suarez demanding that we finish off chances makes all the attacking players better players. Also think Stirling is going to Brazil if he keeps up his current form.
Hardly noticed Henderson all game just doing a quiet job in the middle protecting the quarterback! And Coutinho played really well tackling back and getting stuck in the middle.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> Yeah, it was nothing really and they kept battering on about it.
> 
> Owen's in the Andy Townsend league of commentating shitness.




Occasionally Owen does say some interesting stuff about what's actually going on in a striker's mind when he's closing in on goal. However, this is negated by the inanity of much of what he comes out (up like a salmon actually got uttered tonight!) and everything he says is ruined by that slightly odd and extremely boring delivery.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 28, 2014)

mack said:


> I think there was a bit of verbals between the SAS after the wasted chance before he got subbed, don't mind seeing it myself as I think having Suarez demanding that we finish off chances makes all the attacking players better players. Also think Stirling is going to Brazil if he keeps up his current form.
> Hardly noticed Henderson all game just doing a quiet job in the middle protecting the quarterback! And Coutinho played really well tackling back and getting stuck in the middle.


Good point, one of the few times where Gerrard and Henderson complemented each other rather than detracted from. Probably partly a result of Everton not pressing Gerrard the way Villa did. Also partly a result of superb pressing from the front four.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

Four Nil Satis Nisi Optimum


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

How do I like my own post?


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

Favelado said:


> the inanity of much of what he comes out (up like a salmon actually got uttered tonight!) and everything he says is ruined by that slightly odd and extremely boring delivery.


 I watched his first team debut (vs Wimbledon, came on as a sub and scored) and hailed him as the player that was going to take us back to the glory days. Still think his goal vs Argentina is one of England's best ever. But my God he's a fucking boring prick.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuck. No MOTD.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

Favelado said:


> How do I like my own post?


I'll do it for you. I'll have it printed on my mate's desk for him when he comes in for his shift at lunchtime.


----------



## Voley (Jan 28, 2014)

Actually, I wonder if my photoshop skills are up to altering that?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 28, 2014)

Goals here:

http://goal.lfc.vn/liverpool-everton-goals-hd-s14-w23/


----------



## Favelado (Jan 28, 2014)

Voley said:


> I'll do it for you. I'll have it printed on my mate's desk for him when he comes in for his shift at lunchtime.



I nicked it off Twitter but it's mine all mine now. I'm pretty drunk by the way.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Goals here:
> 
> http://goal.lfc.vn/liverpool-everton-goals-hd-s14-w23/



Cheers. Smashing goals and even better celebrations. Love it.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 29, 2014)

4-NIL

NIL!!! even though they didn't have any strikers on the pitch, its nice to see us look solid for a change.


----------



## Voley (Jan 29, 2014)

Best I could knock up before heading off to work this morning. Copy already waiting for my mate in his inbox.


----------



## Biffo (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Jan 29, 2014)

Voley said:


> View attachment 47399
> 
> Best I could knock up before heading off to work this morning. Copy already waiting for my mate in his inbox.



After 24 hours of messages annoying my brother, I posted this on my Facebook which finally caused him to snap. He's had a proper little whinge.

Nice work Voley.

I'm self-banning from Urban for a while. See you when I get back and YNWA kopites!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 29, 2014)

Favelado said:


> After 24 hours of messages annoying my brother, I posted this on my Facebook which finally caused him to snap. He's had a proper little whinge.
> 
> Nice work Voley.
> 
> I'm self-banning from Urban for a while. See you when I get back and YNWA kopites!


Bring that Ukrainian lad with you, will ya?


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 30, 2014)

Andrey Voronin?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> Andrey Voronin?



Klitschko? For goalie?


----------



## N_igma (Jan 31, 2014)

Why do City have to exist? Pisses me off but I think we can get second this season.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2014)

WTF's happened to Favelado?


----------



## mack (Jan 31, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> WTF's happened to Favelado?



Self banned himself I believe


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2014)

mack said:


> Self banned himself I believe


Shit. Hope he comes back soon


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2014)

I get this feeling that nothing is going to happen for Liverpool today.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I get this feeling that nothing is going to happen for Liverpool today.


Strong rumours that the Ukranian lad is flying over today. It'd be awesome to have another pacey tricky winger with an eye for goals. Imagine our front four if it goes through  other teams will be bricking it


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2014)

Can we gazzump Leeds and get Stephen Warnock back?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I get this feeling that nothing is going to happen for Liverpool today.


I think you could be right. But then Suarez to City for 80 mil would surprise me any more with the modern game.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 31, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Strong rumours that the Ukranian lad is flying over today. It'd be awesome to have another pacey tricky winger with an eye for goals. Imagine our front four if it goes through  other teams will be bricking it



Will that mean we can leave Cissokho to defending and not passing?



friedaweed said:


> I think you could be right. But then Suarez to City for 80 mil would surprise me any more with the modern game.



80 million for him would be a bargain.  When Jagielka gifted it to him, was there any doubt he was going to score?  110 Million or no would be my stance.  But they may be looking at him and looking at a new stadium. But you need people like him to fill it.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Will that mean we can leave Cissokho to defending and not passing?
> 
> 
> 
> 80 million for him would be a bargain.  When Jagielka gifted it to him, was there any doubt he was going to score?  110 Million or no would be my stance.  But they may be looking at him and looking at a new stadium. But you need people like him to fill it.


I don't think they'll have problems filling a new stadium. Keeping Louis will be a much harder challenge.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Will that mean we can leave Cissokho to defending and not passing?



Leftback in the changing room would be better.  Sent back to Valencia even better!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 31, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Will that mean we can leave Cissokho to defending and not passing?



You'd hope so. There was some chatter about recalling Jack Robinson from his loan too, but who knows.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2014)

Lets hope he adapts to the prem if we get this Ukrainian guy and he doesn't become one of these flops http://www.ftbpro.com/posts/joel.am...n-players-fail-to-adapt-to-the-premier-league

For the record Kinkladze represented Georgia and Kanchelskis represented Russia.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 31, 2014)

I wanted Voronin to play for our vets team


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 31, 2014)

Have we gazumped the spuds?


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 31, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> Have we gazumped the spuds?



No, we upped your price.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 1, 2014)

Fucking hell what a waste of a trip.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2014)

Did we buy anyone at all? Not seen anything so far.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Did we buy anyone at all? Not seen anything so far.


No we were only going for the 15 million chappie and that fell through because his owner didnae sign the paperwork in time. <<if you believe that 

Better than spunking a load of dough on Andy Carroll or someone that classy.


----------



## Voley (Feb 1, 2014)

Could've done with a defensive / midfield signing for depth imo but never mind.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 1, 2014)

So none of the top 5 did a Big Buy. I'm obviously not counting Man Utd. Intewesting.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2014)

Man U, Everton and Spurs all losing at the moment. Keep up the good work their opponents!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 1, 2014)

I was going to say something. I didn't want to tempt fate though.

united have made all tree subs and have players just back from injury and a dodgy looking defence.


----------



## mack (Feb 1, 2014)

Nice one Stoke - Cheers Charlie


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2014)

mack said:


> Nice one Stoke - Cheers Charlie



And with Mata, Rooney and Van Percy all playing. They still looked shite.


----------



## Voley (Feb 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> And with Mata, Rooney and Van Percy all playing. They still looked shite.


Looking forward to watching this on MOTD tonight. Man U really have been a source of much joy in my life this season.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 1, 2014)

Voley said:


> Looking forward to watching this on MOTD tonight. Man U really have been a source of much joy in my life this season.



I watched some of it online. They were pleasingly dismal and desparate in the bits I saw.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 1, 2014)

We sold Adam because we knew he would take points off our rivals.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2014)

Away to West Brom. On current form we should win comfortably. But you never know. Still, I'll go for a 1-3 win to us.


----------



## mack (Feb 2, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Away to West Brom. On current form we should win comfortably. But you never know. Still, I'll go for a 1-3 win to us.



Massive opportunity to go 9 points clear of Man U who are likely to be the main rivals for 4th.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2014)

Yoohoo! Let's destroy them.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 2, 2014)

Poor game so far, but we are winning.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2014)

WBA are poor. We are not quite so poor, still not out of 2nd gear. Coutinho and Henderson not offensive enough for my liking.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2014)

mack said:


> Massive opportunity to go 9 points clear of Man U who are likely to be the main rivals for 4th.



Yep. That would be a nice cushion. I'm not ruling out Everton or Spurs challenging for fourth just yet though. Need a quick goal in the second half to kill this lot off.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 2, 2014)

fuck two points dropped.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2014)

From the sublime to the ridiculous. What a waste of two points.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 2, 2014)

Onwards and upwards. Kolo - didn't he realise that that's Gerrard's trick?


----------



## Voley (Feb 2, 2014)

Christ that was shite. Reminded me of last seasons team: play a blinder against a major rival then lucky to get a draw against a team battling relegation.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 2, 2014)

Not terrible apart from that howler. 

That was entirely down trying to get Coutinho to be the creative midfield and Gerrard to protect the back 4, which works, Liverpool showed very little of the defensive frailty today. Unfortunately at the cost of any actual bite in midfield.   

 Lucas is noticed by his absence.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 3, 2014)

That was the worst I've seen us all season. Although WBA are a bogey team for us and at least we didn't get beat. Must win against the Gooners next week.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Feb 3, 2014)

You played badly but at least you didn't get beaten by Stoke!


----------



## Voley (Feb 3, 2014)

N_igma said:


> That was the worst I've seen us all season. Although WBA are a bogey team for us and at least we didn't get beat. Must win against the Gooners next week.


Agreed. Worst I've seen all season too. If we play like that against Arsenal we won't stand a chance.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 3, 2014)

Voley said:


> Agreed. Worst I've seen all season too. If we play like that against Arsenal we won't stand a chance.


 
I'm hoping that's why we stayed in second gear most of the match, conserving out energy.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 3, 2014)

I was driving back from the west midlands listening to it on the radio having been invited by some baggies to stay and watch the game. The other plus point was I only got to listen to Kolo's humdinger and havnae seen it yet 

We were always gonna play shite there.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 3, 2014)

Arsenal must be rubbing their hands in glee at the prospect at playing us.  Just press our useless back four will probably make an error and pass directly to you!  I can see a lot of goals in this next game.  Hope either Sakho or Agger returns and fast!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

According to physioroom Sakho might return this weekend, Agger the following week. Either one would make a massive difference.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 3, 2014)

4-4 anyone?


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> 4-4 anyone?



Hmm - It will be interesting to to how he's sets us up for this one - Sturridge and Suarez or just Suarez and an extra body in the middle Allen?

We really didn't show up at the Emirates so hopefully we'll give a better account of ourselves - hoping for a positive 2-1.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

I reckon we'll be back to counter-attacking tactics against Arsenal, no way are we gonna outplay them through the middle without Lucas to shore up the back. Gerrard won't be able to handle the pace of their high pressing, might be that Allen gets slotted into that position with Gerrard pushed higher. Ideally I'd like to see Henderson, Coutinho and Allen as our mid three for this one. Allen's currently our best outlet for the ball out from defense, by far the calmest under pressure.


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2014)

I think Coutinho will be the one to drop out.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

mack said:


> I think Coutinho will be the one to drop out.


Hmmmm. He's frustratingly inconsistent, but IDK who else can play that play-maker role given our tactics and current squad. Henderson's not had much success there, nor Allen, and Gerrard... well, no.


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2014)

I just can't see Rogers leaving the midfield so light, you can't drop Sturridge - Stirling has arguably been playing his best football since he broke into the team.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

mack said:


> I just can't see Rogers leaving the midfield so light, you can't drop Sturridge - Stirling has arguably been playing his best football since he broke into the team.


Top 3 are nailed on as you say, and the defense will have to whichever players are fit  - it's the mid-field where Rodgers still hasn't figured things out. It's been pretty good overall, but sometimes we're just abject, and IMO that's usually from an organisational failure through the middle.


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2014)

So it's gonna be a 4-1-2-3 - Gerrard as a QB - Allen and Henderson and the SASAS up front


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

mack said:


> So it's gonna be a 4-1-2-3 - Gerrard as a QB - Allen and Henderson and the SASAS up front


I think we'll be fucked if that happens, Gerrard's gonna cost us dearly.


----------



## mack (Feb 3, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I think we'll be fucked if that happens, Gerrard's gonna cost us dearly.



I dunno - keep the middle compact - Arsenal aren't really a "width" team are they? (I dunno I haven't seen them play for ages)


----------



## TruXta (Feb 3, 2014)

mack said:


> I dunno - keep the middle compact - Arsenal aren't really a "width" team are they? (I dunno I haven't seen them play for ages)


They basically play 2-7-1 don't they?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 4, 2014)

I hope Brenton was taking notes last night!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2014)

70 hours until kick off. Can we win it? Will need some top notch stuff from Suarez and Sturridge. 3-2 to us.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> 70 hours until kick off. Can we win it? Will need some top notch stuff from Suarez and Sturridge. 3-2 to us.



Some interesting stuff relating to scores that you might find of consequence here.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 5, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Some interesting stuff relating to scores that you might find of consequence here.


 
I very nearly clicked on that, but suddenly became very suspicious of your first ever post on this thread. 

779 now. Ta.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking forward to a good game tomorrow. if we play like we did against Everton we're in with a chance. Play like we did against West Brom and we're fucked.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

Voley said:


> Looking forward to a good game tomorrow. if we play like we did against Everton we're in with a chance. Play like we did against West Brom and we're fucked.



Would you take a point now if it was offered?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm nervous as fuck. I have an arse coming over to watch the game tonight so I hope we win. Last time we played and he was here we lost.


----------



## mack (Feb 8, 2014)

Dandred said:


> I'm nervous as fuck. I have an arse coming over to watch the game tonight so I hope we win. Last time we played and he was here we lost.



Game kicks off at lunchtime


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Would you take a point now if it was offered?



No chance. We play to win. Anyway, hope it's a storming game.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

mack said:


> Game kicks off at lunchtime



I live in Korea.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> No chance. We play to win. Anyway, hope it's a storming game.



Likewise, would consider it points dropped if we fail to win at Anfield. 0-2 Prediction.


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Would you take a point now if it was offered?


No. You should always go out to win.


----------



## mack (Feb 8, 2014)

Dandred said:


> I live in Korea.






Voley said:


> No. You should always go out to win.



Absolutely - start fast and hard... an early goal or two would be fucking fantastic!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

I hope we go at them from the off.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## mack (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

That's my 0-2 prediction fucked in just a minute.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That's my 0-2 prediction fucked in just a minute.



Must have read it in the mirror. Skrtel's on fire.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

Skrtel on a hat trick!


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 8, 2014)

This could be a rout.


----------



## mack (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

Should have been 3-0!!!!


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2014)

anyone got a decent stream?  the ones i've found are all bloody awful


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 8, 2014)

http://cricfree.tv/bt-sport-1.php


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

Should've been 4 up.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuck me we are ripping them apart.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

Channel - 146481 sopcast is working well

And this one is good too http://vipbox.co/soccer/watch-15bb86-liverpool-arsenal#


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> http://cricfree.tv/bt-sport-1.php


ta!  that meant i actually saw the third goal


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

3-0 fuck me what a game!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## mack (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

We have been destroyed in 16 minutes by blistering attacking play, irresistible surges of red sweeping us away.


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2014)

blimey


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Sunray (Feb 8, 2014)

Holy crap, queuing up to score!!

O.M.G!!!!!!!!!!!

FOUR


----------



## mack (Feb 8, 2014)

i cant take any more


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

Arsenal fans leaving yet?


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 8, 2014)

Could be in double figures by half time!


----------



## tommers (Feb 8, 2014)

You are now.   Arsenal are all over the place.   This is a rout.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Arsenal fans leaving yet?



I'm still here, i need a beer.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

You must be in shock, I am!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

Dandred said:


> You must be in shock, I am!



I think we all are. When Suarez smashed the woodwork i thought he was going to dismantle our goal. Just as well Szczesny got nowhere near it; it would have torn him in two.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

I think we need one more to really make it safe.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 8, 2014)

Arsenal are like Starbucks. They're all over the fucking place.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

A couple of Suarez goals and one more for Skrtel please.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

"https://twitter.com/search?q=#Afc&amp;src=hash">#Afc</a></p>&mdash; Piers Morgan (@piersmorgan) <a href=""


----------



## Sunray (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm disappointed that Suarez did score with that shot.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I'm disappointed that Suarez did score with that shot.


That would have been goal of the season without question.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow. Just wow. Can we keep this up in the 2nd half? Can't sit too far back, yet Arsenal needs to attack and we've got all the pace in the world.

Coutinho and Henderson bossing the mid-field, Gerrard supremely shielding the back 4, young Flanninho well on top of everything thrown at him, and SSS simply destroying Arsenal's world.


----------



## mack (Feb 8, 2014)

Attack, attack, attack attack attack


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

It's Fucking on!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

And we're back on it. 5-0.


----------



## magneze (Feb 8, 2014)

This almost makes up for Dulwich vs Bury being off.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 8, 2014)

I suspected le arse might wobble a bit but they're just falling apart.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Dandred (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, 5-1 isn't a bad score line.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 8, 2014)

Congratulations, a comprehensive victory.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

5-1 flatters Arsenal. We could have had 8 or 9. Still, 5 will do. Got to buck our ideas up for the away trip to Fulham on Wednesday though.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 8, 2014)

Fuck yes. What a start to the day.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

Nice to see us 10 points ahead of Man U as well. Everton to draw 0-0 with Spurs tomorrow would be nice.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 8, 2014)

Fucking loving it!


----------



## Voley (Feb 8, 2014)

That was fucking wonderful. We absolutely destroyed them.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 8, 2014)

I was listening to it on the radio down at the allotment. My prancing around the plot with my hands in the air actually attracted the attention of the plod helicopter


----------



## Sunray (Feb 8, 2014)

Gerrard was immense at the back breaking up the play. Apart from the pen which he realised was a mistake, he's taken over from Lucas very well indeed. 

He's turned into a classic sweeper, which Lucas just isn't and the team benefits from it hugely today, nearly instantly turning defence into attack in seconds.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sportacademy/hi/sa/football/rules/newsid_3636000/3636899.stm


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

MOTD now. Relive those magical first 20 minutes.


----------



## Rafa (Feb 9, 2014)

Poetry in motion.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 9, 2014)

From today's Observer.



> Not that there were all that many Arsenal attacks, for this was a lethargic, almost timid, performance by the league leaders, *who must be glad for once that they only face Manchester United* in midweek before Liverpool come round again in the FA Cup then Bayern Munich arrive in the Champions League.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 9, 2014)

Great stuff, happy days


----------



## dweller (Feb 9, 2014)

In case you want to relive the MOTD highlights http://www.101greatgoals.com/gvideos/liverpool-5-arsenal-1-motd/ not on the iplayer


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 10, 2014)

*Fulham v Liverpool in doubt due to London Underground strike*
*http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/26127641*

*BBC punt a bullshit story about bullshit possible outcomes designed to demonize striking workers shocker *


----------



## big eejit (Feb 10, 2014)

It better be bullshit. I've got 3 Liverpool players in my fantasy team!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 11, 2014)

big eejit said:


> It better be bullshit. I've got 3 Liverpool players in my fantasy team!


Pray tell?


----------



## Rafa (Feb 11, 2014)

Got a ticket but not that arsed whether the game goes ahead or not.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 11, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Pray tell?



Ugly Betty, Sturridge and Sterling. I take a pragmatic approach to team selection. Who's gonna score points, not who's my fave team. That said, I've never picked Stevie GBH.


----------



## chieftain (Feb 11, 2014)

Just wanted to say well done again on thrashing the Goons, I wish Spurs could have done it but you'll do


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Now for their south-west London neighbours.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 11, 2014)

If reports today are true we should improve playing away from home, just like the boss


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Where's this then?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 11, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2556762/Liverpool-boss-Brendan-Rodgers-left-wife.html


----------



## mack (Feb 11, 2014)

Sweet result for us tonight.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice 


Big Gunz said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2556762/Liverpool-boss-Brendan-Rodgers-left-wife.html


Who cares?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Ideal results tomorrow

Arsenal - Man U draw
Sunderland to beat Man City (they've beat them twice lately)
Palace to beat Everton
Newcastle to destroy Tottenham


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 11, 2014)

Anichibe again!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 11, 2014)

Top draw that. Has Moanwhingeo come out with some corkers yet?

Could be....actually ...don't want to count my chickens yet


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2014)

^^We're aiming for 4th, anything else is a bonus.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2014)

Fulham obviously on a high after so nearly beating Man U at Old Trafford. Will be determined to put in a top performance before their own fans. We're either going to take them apart in the first half and win 3 or 4-0, or else they will cling on for a 0-0 or 1-1 draw.


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2014)

Hopefully Fulham will be knacked after spending so much energy at OT that we can get the 3 points.

I dunno why but does anyone else secretly think the title is there for the taking? I'm hoping the top three go far in the CL and get distracted.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

mack said:


> Hopefully Fulham will be knacked after spending so much energy at OT that we can get the 3 points.
> 
> I dunno why but does anyone else secretly think the title is there for the taking? I'm hoping the top three go far in the CL and get distracted.


The best thing about the table at the mo is it's looking very likely that it could go down to the last game of the season which would be ace Not sure we'll be in the offing but you never know we could even be competing for second. Or be out of it altogether by then  
Be great if us and the bluenoses both got into the CL


----------



## Dandred (Feb 12, 2014)

We had this here yet?


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2014)

Dandred said:


> We had this here yet?



Had what?


----------



## Dandred (Feb 12, 2014)

mack said:


> Had what?



The picture.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

No.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Some injury updates - Lucas is way ahead of schedule apparently, while Agger and Johnson are back in full training. Possibility of having Jose Enrique, Sakho and Lucas back by the end of the month. http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/155129-reds-provide-quintet-injury-update

Needless to say this is great news


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2014)

mack said:


> I dunno why but does anyone else secretly think the title is there for the taking? I'm hoping the top three go far in the CL and get distracted.


 
If we keep playing like we did against Arsenal at home, and manage to up our game some more in the away matches then I think we've got as good a chance as any of the top four teams. Those home games to City and Chelsea in April are going to be crucial.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 12, 2014)

Let's just take it one game at a time. 

This game tonight is crucial.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll take a draw, but I think we'll win. 1-3 final score, Suarez with two, Gerrard one.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Let's just take it one game at a time.
> 
> This game tonight is crucial.


 
Very true. We are but a little horse coming up to Beecher's Brook.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2014)

And nearly falling. Nice one Toure. Thank fuck for Sturridge. Now, let's actually play some decent football in the second half. This is Fulham we are playing.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Dreadful so far. Dunno what the midfield is up to.


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Dreadful so far. Dunno what the midfield is up to.



Hopefully they'll tire soon


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

We're not pushing down their flanks at all. Tactically a bit inept.


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2014)

Thought Toure taking out the ref was the highlight so far.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2014)

What happened to Toure?  He used to be a top player for the Arse, now he's just inept.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

That's a bute


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> What happened to Toure?  He used to be a top player for the Arse, now he's just inept.


Fuck knows. I'm more curious to know what happened to our midfield today. How come our passing has turned to shite? Where's the movement?

Oh, Coutinho scores? The end is nigh!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

No doubt Louis will be lambasted in the papers for knocking the keeper out


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh fuck pen!  Oh yes get innnnn!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

Get in


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

Now we can start believing


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow just wow.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

That's the balance we've been trying to tip for quite a while


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Deserved win? Hardly. Sweet as fuck tho!

GET THE FUCK IN!


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2014)

Fucking hell - that was really hard work. "Don't stop..believing"


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2014)

Easy. A vital 3 points. 4 points behind the leaders. 11 points ahead of Man U. Happy days.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


>


Yep. Thank fuck for that. But as they say you make your own luck and frankly after gifting Fulham two goals we took our chances well.


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2014)

Was that Rogers "Sheffield Wednesday" game..?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

So Kolo Toure






I'll roll him his last


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

What is with it us against Fulham? Every time the last 5-6 years something odd happens. Remember that game we got two players sent off?


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2014)

In the spirit of teamwork and togetherness I'm going to give Kolo a pass on that one - or maybe not  

Nah come on the ball squirted off a divot... could have happened to anyone!


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

mack said:


> In the spirit of teamwork and togetherness I'm going to give Kolo a pass on that one - or maybe not
> 
> Nah come on the ball squirted off a divot... could have happened to anyone!


There's always a chance the bullet will pass right through his skull therefore having no effect He reminds me of someone who used to buffoon in the same position


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Skrtel was having a premature holiday today. Not ashamed to admit I did a little sex-wee when Agger came on. Get Toure off for the next game. Young Flaninho was a bit shaky today too compared to last weekend.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2014)

Good to know were getting our injured players back,  I think just a straight fight between us and the Spuds for 4th.


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2014)

I think generally our pressing/passing game was off today..Stirling wasn't able to get at them much out wide..Fulham did string 5 across the back At times so we had to keep going inside. 

But fuck it..we won.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

mack said:


> I think generally our pressing/passing game was off today..Stirling wasn't able to get at them much out wide..Fulham did string 5 across the back At times so we had to keep going inside.
> 
> But fuck it..we won.


Yeah, no pressing. Wonder why, hard to believe that was the plan. Also just poor movement both off and on the ball in general. But hey, winning on a bad day. Been a while since we did that regularly.


----------



## mack (Feb 12, 2014)

So cup game up next on Sunday.. Then Swansea, soton and Sunderland..all very winnable games.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

mack said:


> So cup game up next on Sunday.. Then Swansea, soton and Sunderland..all very winnable games.


Southampton are good, not sure it's "very winnable".


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 12, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> Good to know were getting our injured players back,  I think just a straight fight between us and the Spuds for 4th.



Not necessarily.  Your extra 3 points mean the title is still in reach, but even for us the teams ahead are not uncatchable.  Arsenal have a run of Spurs (a), Chelsea (a), City (h), Everton (a) in March - it's not like they're well away.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 12, 2014)

^^I'm being realistic look at the Chelsea and Citeh squads compared to ours.  Although the Arse could be falling apart at the wrong time so very catchable.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Feb 12, 2014)

Watching MOTD.  2 points:

1)  Gerrard's pass for Sturridge's goal - just brilliant.  Wow.

2) Toure nailing Phil Dowd.  Funny as fuck, but Toure was looking at him and didn't even stop to apologise - is it just me who thought he meant it?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> 2) Toure nailing Phil Dowd.  Funny as fuck, but Toure was looking at him and didn't even stop to apologise - is it just me who thought he meant it?


I hope so


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 13, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Watching MOTD.  2 points:
> 
> 1)  Gerrard's pass for Sturridge's goal - just brilliant.  Wow.
> 
> 2) Toure nailing Phil Dowd.  Funny as fuck, but Toure was looking at him and didn't even stop to apologise - is it just me who thought he meant it?


I think Phil evened the score in the last quarter of the game


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 13, 2014)

Watched the highlights and Kolo had time to light a cigarette and control the ball and pass to a player not panic into a sliced clearance.  With clattering into the ref as well does he need to go to specsavers?  Hopefully Agger will be fit for Arsenal. 

I just pray we get the 4th spot so I can wind up those spuds in our office about the Thursday cup again.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 13, 2014)

Djimi and Kolo. Separated at birth, half a brain each


----------



## mack (Feb 13, 2014)

At least Djimi has a champions league winners medal


----------



## Sunray (Feb 14, 2014)

Agger came back to stop the obvious aerial assult and got his head to about every single ball they looped in and they went miles in the right direction.  



TruXta said:


> Some injury updates - Lucas is way ahead of schedule apparently, while Agger and Johnson are back in full training. Possibility of having Jose Enrique, Sakho and Lucas back by the end of the month. http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/155129-reds-provide-quintet-injury-update
> 
> Needless to say this is great news



If these players all come back and stay fit could win the title, or really push it to the wire.  Esp Enrique, at left back nobody can get past him and he can go forward like a winger.  Fantastic and the player I think is missed the most.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 14, 2014)

Predictions for Sunday?  I must admit I thought the Arse would spank Utd at home and got that one horribly wrong.  Utd could have won that and had the better chances although they did park the bus.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 14, 2014)

Arsenal will be more focused on CL so won't have a strong team out think we'll sneak this 1-0


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

Think we'll lose.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 14, 2014)

Draw then crush them at Anfield.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm not sure, I think it is arse crumble time though!


----------



## Sunray (Feb 14, 2014)

Its not the league, very interested how they shape up in the day.  Its going to be like the Fulham game, they had 8-9 behind the ball a lot of the time and Liverpool essentially scored all 5 of those goal. If the defense doesn't gift Arsenal, can score, should win.

I'm hopeful that Agger will play and stiffen the defense and Gerrard can play a bit higher up the pitch.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2014)

Can see a draw today, then bring them back up to Anfield for the kill.


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2014)

Everton in the next round if we win today. That'll be fucking brilliant.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank fuck for that, no Michael Owen.   I know Andy Grey is a bit of a cunt but he's a great 2nd commentator.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Not good enough.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 16, 2014)

Webb is our bogey ref and he's card happy today.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Move Suarez in more centrally fgs.


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2014)

Arsenal looking like a different team to the one we hammered a few days ago. Still think we're in with a chance but can't afford to miss the sort of chances Sturridge had early on.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2014)

Voley said:


> Everton in the next round if we win today. That'll be fucking brilliant.



Nothing working so far. Need to up our game to win this. Knowing Everton are waiting should spur us on.


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Nothing working so far. Need to up our game to win this.



Yeah, they've definitely worked out where it all went wrong last time. Look much more impressive defensively. I want to see Suarez on the ball much more. Sterling's in with a chance of setting something decent up if he can keep getting round the back. I'm not totally pessimistic just yet. Be a real shame to miss out on a Mersey derby next round though.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Balls


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2014)

We need Suarez to start scoring some goals again. He's not quite on it.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2014)

Get in!!!!!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Suarez is a fucking cheat.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Cheat? Podolski kicked him. Coming right back at arsenal now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Suarez is a fucking cheat.



Worried?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Worried?



A bit.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> A bit.



Good. Cracking match.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 16, 2014)

Good game, goal mouth scrambles settled it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## steveo87 (Feb 16, 2014)

Man Utd Thread thataway---------->>>>


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2014)

Thought we played well enough in the second half to earn a replay but Arsenal had ironed out all the mistakes from the hammering we game them last week. Really exciting game to watch - gutted we're not through to the next round to play Everton; that would've been fantastic.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 16, 2014)

Can focus on winning the league now lol.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Good bit of banter over the last eight days, it was a cracking cup match and Liverpool played a full part in that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2014)

So many missed chances. Gooners took theirs though. Well played them. Now, let's make sure we finish in the top four.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

No complaints, even if Webb had another shocker. Stuck up twat.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> No complaints, even if Webb had another shocker. Stuck up twat.



Yeah, can't believe he missed that second yellow for his mate Gerard.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

big eejit said:


> Yeah, can't believe he missed that second yellow for his mate Gerard.


Oh I don't disagree. But then you could argue that Podolski should have had two yellows too.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 16, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> So many missed chances. Gooners took theirs though. Well played them. Now, let's make sure we finish in the top four.



You won't have a better opportunity to get a top four finish. On form and no cup distractions. If you don't get top four you'll deserve to lose Suarez. And obv if you don't get it you lose him.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

I think they are all having an early night on this thread.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> No complaints, even if Webb had another shocker. Stuck up twat.



Even though I hate the buck-toothed cunt, how Suarez never got a 2nd penalty I will never know.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> Even though I hate the buck-toothed cunt, how Suarez never got a 2nd penalty I will never know.


Unbelievable. Will he be sanctioned? Will he fuck.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Unbelievable. Will he be sanctioned? Will he fuck.



He is too good to cheat. His diving reputation and theatrical falls are still part of his game. Fans don't like that neither do refs. I think we all accept cynical fouls mid pitch, taking one (a yellow) for the team to break up opponents counters (that's what you lot did today) but diving in the box needs to be a straight red.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> I think we all accept cynical fouls mid pitch, taking one (a yellow) for the team to break up opponents counters


Some of us might. Others of us still believe in a better class of football.

(Where's the nose-in-the-air smiley?   )


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks like a fair challenge dive from the refs angle.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 16, 2014)

It's even worse from this angle.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 16, 2014)

I haven't seen any footage, was _that_ the "stonewall penalty"?!

Acrobatics rarely win you anything other than derision.

e2a: ironically the ref actually obscures the key moment


----------



## agricola (Feb 16, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> Even though I hate the buck-toothed cunt, how Suarez never got a 2nd penalty I will never know.





Dexter Deadwood said:


> Looks like a fair challenge dive from the refs angle.



If there was ever a case of bad acting ruining what might have been a legitimate penalty, its that incident.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 16, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> He is too good to cheat. His diving reputation and theatrical falls are still part of his game. Fans don't like that neither do refs. I think we all accept cynical fouls mid pitch, taking one (a yellow) for the team to break up opponents counters (that's what you lot did today) but diving in the box needs to be a straight red.


I really hope you're joking, if not that gets the Most Blinkered award for the day. Suarez didn't do himself any favours with his theatricality, but that was a penalty all day long. As was the actual penalty given, unless you happen to believe that kicking opponents' legs is not a foul.


----------



## agricola (Feb 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I really hope you're joking, if not that gets the Most Blinkered award for the day. Suarez didn't do himself any favours with his theatricality, but that was a penalty all day long. As was the actual penalty given, unless you happen to believe that kicking opponents' legs is not a foul.



It wasnt "a penalty all day long" - the acting makes it far less of a penalty that it might have appeared had the fish impersonation not taken place.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 17, 2014)

TruXta said:


> I really hope you're joking, if not that gets the Most Blinkered award for the day. Suarez didn't do himself any favours with his theatricality, but that was a penalty all day long. As was the actual penalty given, unless you happen to believe that kicking opponents' legs is not a foul.



The penalty that was given is even worse (not found a gif for it yet), Suarez is a genius at diving.

Gerrard was so ashamed he refused to celebrate the resulting goal.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 17, 2014)

Well lets see how your season pans out after this game, we'll concentrate on ours thanks.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 17, 2014)

Whether it was theatrical or not it was a penalty and on another day Sturridge would have put the game to bed. I thought Liverpool were the better team.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 17, 2014)

And here's me thinking United fans were bad


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2014)

So, interesting game against the Swans today. Beat them 5-0 at home last year. Doubt we'll get anywhere near that. Swansea to score first, but us to come back and win 3-1.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2014)

2-2 game on!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

3-2, madness.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

Another Stoke match this. We'll need to be 3 ahead before I relax.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2014)

We are sloppy as a whore fucking a horse.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

Wash your mouth this instance.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

Really enjoyable match, even if it's a bit sloppy. Two attack-minded teams butting heads. Whatever Monk has done certainly seems to have done the trick.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

What the fucking fuck. Has been coming for a long time, Skrtel is a dirty fucker in the box.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

And Suarez has lost his touch for goal hasn't he? Would've put that away easily a couple months ago.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2014)

TruXta said:


> What the fucking fuck. Has been coming for a long time, Skrtel is a dirty fucker in the box.



I could really make that comment look bad


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2014)

Meh, game. Great for tactics poor for watching.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2014)

Meh, game. Great for tactics poor for watching.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

Swansea looking more dangerous than us.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh fuck, Toure is on...


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2014)

Still 25 mins to go, but it feeels like we're walking uphill.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

Allen's been really good so far.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2014)

Get the fuck In!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes. Back in front.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2014)

Let's fucking well hold onto this now.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## Dandred (Feb 23, 2014)

3 points are 3 points


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank fuck for that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 23, 2014)

We've done this a couple of times now, vs fulham as well. We need more protection in midfield


----------



## strung out (Feb 23, 2014)

jammy cunts


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)

strung out said:


> jammy cunts


Nothing jammy about it. We could've had 3 more if not for being wasteful.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2014)

Well played Swansea. Coming back from 2 goals down at Anfield is no easy feat. In the end we did just enough to get the three points. Now, come on Norwich.


----------



## Voley (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing this on MOTD tonight. Any game where Jordan Henderson actually puts  a football in a net not once but twice sounds pretty mental.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 23, 2014)

We really need Lucas back, leaking goals and it's not even funny.


----------



## mack (Feb 23, 2014)

Less "fortress" Anfield more "theme park" today  - really need to get the defence sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2014)

Next three matches are all away to Southampton, Man U and Cardiff. Our home game against Sunderland has been postponed.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 23, 2014)

Not sure about this whole 'just score more goals than we concede' tactic from Rogers. Its giving me heart palpitations but a win is a win no matter what.

March will make or break our season.


----------



## Mungy (Feb 23, 2014)

well as it looks like everton's hopes of a top 4 are over, you redshites better go and and win the bloody league. 4 points from top is well doable. though some defending may come in handy


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 23, 2014)

1Chelsea  27  28  60
2Arsenal   27  25  59
3Man City 26  42  57
4Liverpool27  35  56
5Tottenham27 3   50
6Man Utd   27 12 45

Top 6 tonight. A nice little cushion there.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## friedaweed (Feb 23, 2014)

Good game good game


----------



## Sunray (Feb 24, 2014)

Toure should be put out to pasture.


----------



## mack (Feb 24, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Toure should be put out to pasture.



Loved it when he came on he was constantly telling everyone to "calm down"!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/7vT5YWL.png


----------



## Sunray (Feb 24, 2014)

mack said:


> Loved it when he came on he was constantly telling everyone to "calm down"!



Stop looking like your going to commit a howler every time you get the ball and people will be calm.  

No talking needed.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Next three games are all away, Southampton this weekend, Man U the 16th and then Cardiff. I'd be happy with 7 points off that - us to beat Cardiff and Man U, draw with Soton.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Next three games are all away, Southampton this weekend, Man U the 16th and then Cardiff. I'd be happy with 7 points off that - us to beat Cardiff and Man U, draw with Soton.


let's see how happy you are after the cardiff game then.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> let's see how happy you are after the cardiff game then.


Let's.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Let's.


i wonder how happy you'd be with three points off them


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 24, 2014)

Skrtel had a 'mare.  Why was Agger taken off?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> Skrtel had a 'mare.  Why was Agger taken off?


Cos he was even worse, couldn't cope with Bony at all.


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 24, 2014)

I see.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> I see.


Rodgers said as much after the game.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


>


i look forward to finding out

e2a: you make out you're a stand up sort of guy, not putting people on ignore and so on. but then you're quite happy to 'reply' to a thread slyly.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i look forward to finding out
> 
> e2a: you make out you're a stand up sort of guy, not putting people on ignore and so on. but then you're quite happy to 'reply' to a thread slyly.


 Gone a bit cracker-jack today have we?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Gone a bit cracker-jack today have we?


no, just pointing out you're being a bit of a wanker. or do you expect people to come back and check threads to see if you've posted a sly comeback?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> no, just pointing out you're being a bit of a wanker. or do you expect people to come back and check threads to see if you've posted a sly comeback?


Yes. It's called keeping up with the conversation. Or in this case, you coming on here to stir up some shit for reasons known only to yourself. If you don't like my posting style then feel free to ignore me.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yes. It's called keeping up with the conversation. Or in this case, you coming on here to stir up some shit for reasons known only to yourself. If you don't like my posting style then feel free to ignore me.


yeh cos you NEVER go on threads to stir up shit you little hypocrite


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 24, 2014)

It's only football boys.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> It's only football boys.


not a matter of life and death, more important than that


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh cos you NEVER go on threads to stir up shit you little hypocrite


Never said I didn't. What I don't do is go around making bizarre moans about people not deigning to quote me when replying to a point I make. Kindly fuck off now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Never said I didn't. What I don't do is go around making bizarre moans about people not deigning to quote me when replying to a point I make. Kindly fuck off now.


it's a simple enough point: since the introduction of alerts many people rely on alerts to show when there have been replies and they then revisit the thread. so if you deliberately don't quote someone when 'replying' to them, it's being a bit of a sly cunt, getting in the last word while ostensibly retaining a figleaf of decency - "it's your fault you didn't see it, you should have checked the thread". now, it's no surprise to me if you behave like a wanker because despite your numerous amusing and witty posts you come across as a wanker. it's not down to you being a liverpool fan or anything like that, it seems to be the way you are.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a simple enough point: since the introduction of alerts many people rely on alerts to show when there have been replies and they then revisit the thread. so if you deliberately don't quote someone when 'replying' to them, it's being a bit of a sly cunt, getting in the last word while ostensibly retaining a figleaf of decency - "it's your fault you didn't see it, you should have checked the thread". now, it's no surprise to me if you behave like a wanker because despite your numerous amusing and witty posts you come across as a wanker. it's not down to you being a liverpool fan or anything like that, it seems to be the way you are.



Too much for you to simply check the thread? In case you didn't see it the first time around: KINDLY FUCK OFF NOW.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Too much for you to simply check the thread? In case you didn't see it the first time around: KINDLY FUCK OFF NOW.


i did see it, but what makes you think that asking me to fuck off is going to work? a more effective means would have been a simple 'yes, you have a point'. but pushing me isn't effective, unless you want me here. 

if i'm wrong and you're not being a wanker, what's your reason for refusing to use the quote function?


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> so if you deliberately don't quote someone when 'replying' to them, it's being a bit of a sly cunt,


you've tried this argument before, it was drivel then, it is drivel now. its the egotists argument 'i only read a thread if its about me'. If I post directly after you, especially after a brief one liner, who would i bother to quote it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

belboid said:


> you've tried this argument before, it was drivel then, it is drivel now. its the egotists argument 'i only read a thread if its about me'. If I post directly after you, especially after a brief one liner, who would i bother to quote it?


why did you then?

if it's drivel then tear it apart. but describing the argument as drivel without dissecting it suggests you're talking shit.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> why did you then?


cant you read? 'If I post directly after you' - i didnt, not the bit that wanted quoting.  When there are separate parts to a quote, it can be useful to split it up. But, usually, one can just reply, and it comes up as the next comment, so it is perfectly clear what is being replied to. Clarity is the key.



> if it's drivel then tear it apart. but describing the argument as drivel without dissecting it suggests you're talking shit.


I just did tear it apart - you're just an egotist.  If you want to contribute to a discussion you should do so whether your name is mentioned or not.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 24, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Well played Swansea. Coming back from 2 goals down at Anfield is no easy feat. In the end we did just enough to get the three points. Now, come on Norwich.




All things considered I think Swansea were desparately unlucky not to walk away with a point.


----------



## Sunray (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Yes. It's called keeping up with the conversation. Or in this case, you coming on here to stir up some shit for reasons known only to yourself. If you don't like my posting style then feel free to ignore me.



He's an Arsenal fan.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

belboid said:


> cant you read? 'If I post directly after you' - i didnt, not the bit that wanted quoting.  When there are separate parts to a quote, it can be useful to split it up. But, usually, one can just reply, and it comes up as the next comment, so it is perfectly clear what is being replied to. Clarity is the key.
> 
> 
> I just did tear it apart - you're just an egotist.  If you want to contribute to a discussion you should do so whether your name is mentioned or not.


i didn't think it was a complicated point, but it seems to have eluded you. 

quoting people's nothing about egotism, whether mine or anyone else's. i quote you to let you know that i'm responding to you: i don't know how many threads you've posted on today or how many people you've interacted with here, or whether you've been distracted by offline activity. in addition, threads are often fast-moving. quoting the person you're replying to helps other people see what's going on. and it also helps anyone reading the thread see how the discussion's developed, in part through the link back to the post quoted. it's a courtesy to people who are often supposed to be doing something else to let them know something's happened here. only someone who's something of an egotist would deliberately not use the quote function as it suggests that the non-quoter believes their post is so important the non-quotee will be back to see it.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

Have you really nothing better to do?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Have you really nothing better to do?


Who you talking to now?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 24, 2014)

I wonder who it could be, Paulie. I'm such a sly little wanker like that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Have you really nothing better to do?


 
He's a librarian.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 24, 2014)

Well it confused me, I have to say.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Have you really nothing better to do?


i thought you'd wait a bit longer


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i didn't think it was a complicated point, but it seems to have eluded you.
> 
> quoting people's nothing about egotism, whether mine or anyone else's. i quote you to let you know that i'm responding to you: i don't know how many threads you've posted on today or how many people you've interacted with here, or whether you've been distracted by offline activity. in addition, threads are often fast-moving. quoting the person you're replying to helps other people see what's going on. and it also helps anyone reading the thread see how the discussion's developed, in part through the link back to the post quoted. it's a courtesy to people who are often supposed to be doing something else to let them know something's happened here. only someone who's something of an egotist would deliberately not use the quote function as it suggests that the non-quoter believes their post is so important the non-quotee will be back to see it.


drivel.  egotistic drivel.


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2014)

Sunray said:


> He's an Arsenal fan.


six superfluous letters there


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

belboid said:


> drivel.  egotistic drivel.


repeating it doesn't make it true.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 24, 2014)

belboid said:


> six superfluous letters there


ho ho how droll


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 24, 2014)

I predict the bluenoses may get a run for their money on the top posting scalp on this thread this year


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 25, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> not a matter of life and death, more important than that



No it's not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 25, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> No it's not.


because...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 25, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> No it's not.


you don't really know your history do you?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 25, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you don't really know your history do you?



So am I meant to agree with Shankley then just because I'm a reds fan?


----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2014)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you don't really know your history do you?


he doesn't know a fucking thing


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 25, 2014)

belboid said:


> he doesn't know a fucking thing



Take your bitchy comments elsewhere prick.


----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> Take your bitchy comments elsewhere prick.


take your ignorant, utterly uninformed,. with no evident knowledge of football, comments elsewhere, you misogynist excuse for a human being.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

Misogynist?


----------



## belboid (Feb 25, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Misogynist?


search back (if you can be arsed, hardly worth the effort)


----------



## TruXta (Feb 25, 2014)

belboid said:


> search back (if you can be arsed, hardly worth the effort)


Huh. No, I don't think I can be bothered.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 25, 2014)

Big Gunz said:


> So am I meant to agree with Shankley then just because I'm a reds fan?


it's "Shankly" darling, and most proper 'pool fans i know think he walked on water quite frankly. Mr Shankly.


----------



## N_igma (Feb 25, 2014)

When I seen this thread with am extra 40 odd posts in a day or so i thought something exciting happened at the club only to find this. Bollocks to you all!


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 26, 2014)

Seriously I have more important things to do than argue with a troll.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2014)

Away to Southampton later today. Tricky. They beat us 3-1 last year. Another many goal thriller coming up? 2-3 to us. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 1, 2014)

Could well be. 3-3 I'm going for.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, the pressure is now on. 

Game on!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2014)

in the fuck get!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2014)

We are in second at the moment. Think we will need another goal to win this. Southampton making lots of good chances. It's going to be a tough second half. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2014)

Second half then!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2014)

First touch, goal!


----------



## superfly101 (Mar 1, 2014)

*must not fap*


----------



## Dandred (Mar 1, 2014)

0-3 nice!


----------



## superfly101 (Mar 1, 2014)

superfly101 said:


> *must not fap*


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh yes. 3-0 without breaking a sweat. A well-deserved victory and second place in the league. Happy days!!!


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2014)

That was a weird game to win 3-0 considering we quite often looked all over the place in the first half. I didn't feel comfortable until we got the second but after that we took control.

Second in the league in March, eh? Fucking hell.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sunray (Mar 2, 2014)

Hard to believe but Liverpool looked pretty solid, Southampton play the same high pressing game and were winning the midfield, the introduction of Sterling beefed it up and started to control the game.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 3, 2014)

Interesting to see just how hard nosed the current owners are when it comes to business

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/mar/02/liverpool-john-henry-luis-suarez-clause


----------



## agricola (Mar 4, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Interesting to see just how hard nosed the current owners are when it comes to business
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2014/mar/02/liverpool-john-henry-luis-suarez-clause



In other business news:  

*Liverpool announce annual loss of £50m in new club accounts*


----------



## Sunray (Mar 4, 2014)

Interesting stats based team


----------



## Balbi (Mar 4, 2014)

That, I dare say, wouldn't do too badly at all.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 5, 2014)

Stats based on what though?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 7, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Stats based on what though?



Appearences, Goals per game, Shots per game, Yellow Cards, Red Cards, Successful pass %, Aerial Duals Won and Man of the Match awards.

Based on these stats, Luis Suarez is currently the best player in the world.

http://www.whoscored.com/Statistics


----------



## Dandred (Mar 7, 2014)

According to that site Benteke is one of the two best strikers in the world!


----------



## Sunray (Mar 7, 2014)

Dandred said:


> According to that site Benteke is one of the two best strikers in the world!



I think you should read the stats a bit more closely.  Perhaps learn about numbers 1st.

Martin Skrtl has better stats than Benteke who's 181st in the over all rankings.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 8, 2014)

IF you scroll down to the statistical best XI he is there!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 8, 2014)

So good he beat United in a pair of boots his nan knitted  

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/sport/football/football-news/liverpool-fc-striker-luis-suarez-6780738


----------



## moody (Mar 10, 2014)

the premier of those boots is on the 16th.

so , no he hasn´t beaten anyone wearing them yet


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 10, 2014)

moody said:


> the premier of those boots is on the 16th.
> 
> so , no he hasn´t beaten anyone wearing them yet


Which will be the United game which we will win  Humor anyone?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 14, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Which will be the United game which we will win  Humor anyone?


 
We could really do with another away win. And keep Utd firmly out of the top four. 2-3 to us.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm not sure about this one. 

It's going to be fucking tough. 

Moyes has dem runs de lapz.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 15, 2014)

Interesting tie, like a second derby of late. 

As long as SaS are getting some service, expect to beat everyone.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2014)

Last five results (most recent first) at Old Trafford have been 2-1, 2-1, 3-2, 2-1, 1-4. Always a tough game for us. Let's hope it's another belter.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 16, 2014)

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT..


----------



## Dandred (Mar 16, 2014)

So, game on!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 16, 2014)

Stevie G having a word with Clatters.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 16, 2014)

So, United have to come at us!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2014)

Easy. Shame Gerrard missed his hat-trick. Loved Fergie's face in the crowd.


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh that was fucking brilliant. Absolutely played them off the park. Better team in every area. Man U looked like a team with no aim, direction or shape at all. Loved the 'David Moyes Is A Football Genius' banner in our end.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 16, 2014)

Voley said:


> Oh that was fucking brilliant. Absolutely played them off the park. Better team in every area. Man U looked like a team with no aim, direction or shape at all. Loved the 'David Moyes Is A Football Genius' banner in our end.



Fuck off 


(Yes, I know, you're right. Even more fuck off  )


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2014)

I'll be perfectly honest, Glitter, before the match I was nervous. I thought that after Man U's win last week they'd have a bit more confidence and a win at home over us would've been just the thing for them to start turning the season round a bit. For pride if nothing else. I still thought we were in with the best chance we've had in years but I thought they'd give us more of a game. But they looked beaten after the first goal. RVP was largely anonymous (the two chances he had were both shite) and the one good crack that Rooney had was about it. I'd be baying for Moyes blood if I was a Man U fan. As I'm not, I obviously hope he sees out his entire contract.  But this is the worst Man United team I can remember even though, amazingly, its pretty much the same one that won the league last year. The decline has been incredible.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 16, 2014)

Voley said:


> I'll be perfectly honest, Glitter, before the match I was nervous. I thought that after Man U's win last week they'd have a bit more confidence and a win at home over us would've been just the thing for them to start turning the season round a bit. For pride if nothing else. I still thought we were in with the best chance we've had in years but I thought they'd give us more of a game. But they looked beaten after the first goal. RVP was largely anonymous (the two chances he had were both shite) and the one good crack that Rooney had was about it. I'd be baying for Moyes blood if I was a Man U fan. As I'm not, I obviously hope he sees out his entire contract.  But this is the worst Man United team I can remember even though, amazingly, its pretty much the same one that won the league last year. The decline has been incredible.



I knew you'd batter us but I know my husband (the scouse cunt) and his family were all nervous, just like I've always been nervous before these ties when we were flying and you were shite. 

There's definite issues with Moyes (like his insistence on playing 4-4-2 with no fucking wingers) but there have been problems with this side for a long time. I don't think anyone would argue against the fact that Ferguson was a genius and it is him that pulled us over the line so many times. That and the immense fuckupability City have - they should have been leathering us. Even the year they won it it was serious squeaky bum time for them. 

There are enough experienced players there to at least be able to string together a pass and one shot on target, at home, is absolutely unforgivable. As is, when things clearly aren't working, the first substitutions being made by the side that is 2-0 up. 

Losing to you lot is shit and it hurts but what hurts more is the fact we just bent over and allowed that fucking rogering. No passion, no pride, no effort. That's wounding me far far more than losing three points and local pride.


----------



## Voley (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep, I'm not going to 'like' that as it'd be nasty but I totally agree. I'm used to Man U having at least 15 minutes of attacking frenzy at the end not look like a team dead on their feet. I'm glad he didn't, obviously, but why the fuck didn't he bring Welbeck on when it was all going so wrong?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think I'm going to start feeling sorry for Utd just yet. Maybe in the next five to ten years.


----------



## Glitter (Mar 16, 2014)

Voley said:


> Yep, I'm not going to 'like' that as it'd be nasty but I totally agree. I'm used to Man U having at least 15 minutes of attacking frenzy at the end not look like a team dead on their feet. I'm glad he didn't, obviously, but why the fuck didn't he bring Welbeck on when it was all going so wrong?



Aye.

I'm going to eat all the skin off the chicken before he gets home from the match. That'll show him who's boss!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 16, 2014)

moody said:


> the premier of those boots is on the 16th.
> 
> so , no he hasn´t beaten anyone wearing them yet


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 16, 2014)

Moyes has turned out to be one of the best managers we've never had


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 16, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Easy. Shame Gerrard missed his hat-trick. Loved Fergie's face in the crowd.


Like a big swollen old ripe tomato of a big sweaty red fat headed swede. Best part of the day was watching that old sad cunt sat there admiring his legacy


----------



## moody (Mar 16, 2014)

Starting to believe now.

Let's hope we get some decent signings this window coming.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2014)

moody said:


> Starting to believe now.
> 
> Let's hope we get some decent signings this window coming.



At midnight on the last day of the season? How's that going to help us win the Title?


----------



## moody (Mar 16, 2014)

I really think the title is beyond us this season but top 4  yes. 

Few new solid players and next season, who knows?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 16, 2014)

Phenomenal brass-necking from Rodgers: "Sturridge dived because he's an honest player who didn't want to stamp on Vidic"


----------



## N_igma (Mar 17, 2014)

YESSSSSSSSS!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 17, 2014)

Our last nine matches. Four winnable away matches and five juicy home ties. Interesting.

*22 March: *Cardiff (away)
*26 March: *Sunderland (home)
*30 March: *Tottenham (home)
*6 April: *West Ham (away)
*13 April: *Man City (home)
*20 April: *Norwich (away)
*27 April: *Chelsea (home)
*3 May: *Crystal Palace (away)
*10 May: *Newcastle (home)


----------



## Sunray (Mar 18, 2014)

I just watched the Manu game and Liverpool looked very solid at the back. Primarily because Man U were woeful.   Didn't quite have the cutting edge going forward , but let's not forget that ManU's defence is probably their strongest card.  Vidic was great but just one guy.

Moyes said Liverpool were favourite!  What a dick, you'd think if there was one person to get behind the team it'd be the manager. If he got sent off would he go up and sit with the away supporters.

Nice to see Lucas.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 18, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Our last nine matches. Four winnable away matches and five juicy home ties. Interesting.
> 
> *22 March: *Cardiff (away)
> *26 March: *Sunderland (home)
> ...


We have to play City and Chelsea too, it's in our hands.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2014)

Trying to make sense of the potential Europa Cup qualification outcomes for next year  

Is we assume that things stayed  as they are and Chelsea, Manchester City, Arsenal and Liverpool (perhaps not in this order) get the Champion league places then there are 4 ways for other teams to get into the Europa League I think: 

Football League Cup winners will enter at the Q3 stage
FA Cup winners will enter at the Europa League Group Stage
Fifth place Premier League team will enter at the Play-Off stage
Fair Play winners enter at the Qualifying round 1 stage (as below) 
As Manchester City have won the League Cup I think it means that the 6th place PL team will also go into the Europa Cup. 
If Arsenal won the FA Cup then the runners up (Wigan Athletic, Hull City or Sheffield Utd) will then go into the Europa Cup. 

Assuming (again) that things stayed as they are then it looks like Tottenham and Everton unless Manchester Utd and Southampton catch up in the remain quarter of the PL season. 

Fair Play winners enter at the Qualifying round 1 stage.
This place will automatically go the three best-placed national associations in the UEFA Respect fair play rankings provided they achieve an average of 8.0 points or more. The top three associations will then be entitled to enter the club that has either won their domestic top-division fair play competition, or if they are already qualified, the runners-up and so forth.

Current Fair Play League:

Liverpool	8.69
Arsenal	8.6
Tottenham Hotspur  8.5
Manchester City  8.43
Everton	8.43
Crystal Palace	8.39
Chelsea	8.33
Swansea City  8.32
Fulham   8.3
Norwich City  8.23
Manchester Utd are 16th in the Fair Play League so slim chance of them making it to Europe this way, but Tottenham Hotspur and Everton are up there.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 18, 2014)

Just had check and Jose Enrique is still fucked, was hoping he'd get back by now.   He'd be like a new signing.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 20, 2014)

Where would we be without Stevie?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 22, 2014)

Cardiff have scored 23 league goals this season. 

Liverpool scored 23 in their last 7 games.
Suarez has 25 goals on his own. 
Liverpool unbeaten in last 5 away games. 
Liverpool scored most away (34) goals this season. 

Since Liverpool last lost a league match, they have the best form in the league. Cardiff have the worst form in the premier league for the same period. 

Liverpool are gonna lose aren't they


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 22, 2014)

That fourth goal was something else.


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> That fourth goal was something else.


You got a stream for this?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2014)

I was happy with 5-2, not so much with 5-3, but 6-3 will do. And then there were three teams challenging for the Premier League title. Can we possibly beat City and then Chelsea at home. And win all the other matches in between. Leaking goals like that makes me think not. But then seeing our attack force scoring so many great goals makes me think, well, why not? But we're definitely going to have to win every one of our last eight games to do it. A huge challenge, a mountain and a half to climb. 

Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Voley (Mar 22, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Liverpool are gonna lose aren't they


It sounded like it for a bit in the first half when we went behind twice. 5Live were slating our defence - I'll have to wait to watch MOTD but I think with good reason. But as goldenecitrone says, when we've got the firepower to score six you never know. The games against City and Chelsea look like they'll be the deciders.

Tbh, I'll still be happy with top 4. I think it's still in Man City and Chelsea's hands. But I'd be lying if I said I wasn't beginning to dream a bit.


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 22, 2014)

Seen as Arsenal are probably out of it after today's embarrassment you lot or Citeh for the title please,couldn't bear the sycophantic media  asskissing of Moroniho if Chelsea win it.....


----------



## Dandred (Mar 22, 2014)

What a game, I though we had bottled it half way through the first half. What a second half! When we look dangerous we are fucking like a knife through butter!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 22, 2014)

We're lethal going forward, goals all over the place.


----------



## moody (Mar 22, 2014)

City have two games in hand.

I am pretty certain they will win the title


----------



## Sunray (Mar 22, 2014)

That last goal, Sterling was pissed off, was he watching the game he was playing in?

Like Suarez was ever going to pass from there?

Unless something crazy happens, its Chelsea, Man City and Liverpool fighting it out for 1,2,3. The CL is pretty much assured and becoming a minor issue.  If we don't win  it, second would be a nice prize.  No CL qualification.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 24, 2014)

If I'm getting over excited then I'd say that if we beat Chelsea and Citeh at Anfield, as well as taking wins in other the other games. 

BUT, if I'm being a realist, it's cliche but if you had told me that at the end of the season liverpool would finish 3rd behind Manchester City and Chelsea, whilst Man U would barely sneak into the Europa Cup, I would have taken it.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 25, 2014)

Its the Manchester derby today.

Win or Draw for ManU?  Part of me says I should want a draw but I am torn...a win would be giving us three points before Man City make the trip to Anfield.


----------



## mack (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm hoping that Utd win - or for a totally humiliating 6+ goal defeat.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 25, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Its the Manchester derby today.
> 
> Win or Draw for ManU?  Part of me says I should want a draw but I am torn...a win would be giving us three points before Man City make the trip to Anfield.


 
First tester for City in the run-in. They have to win this to have a good chance of winning the title, I reckon. So a draw will have to do for us. Can't see Utd winning.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 25, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> First tester for City in the run-in. They have to win this to have a good chance of winning the title, I reckon. So a draw will have to do for us. Can't see Utd winning.



Yeah, if Man City are on any kind of form,  hammering Man U  is way way more likely than losing, so a draw is probably the best we can hope for right now.  And the crazy odds of 6/5 for an away win, back that up.  12/5 for a home draw! 

The new old trafford


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 25, 2014)

This would be a good day for the scum to find some form. Citeh 1 up though

If they are going to win I'd go with by 6 too


----------



## mack (Mar 25, 2014)

Hoping United come back into this and also Kompany gets a second yellow and 3 match ban


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 25, 2014)

2 yellows gets a 1 match ban, plus one more for it being his second red of the season.  If.  [/pedant]

Why not hope for a good old fashioned violent conduct red?


----------



## mack (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucky with that foul on Chimichanga... thought he was a goner.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 26, 2014)

Moyes is gonna get the sack.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 26, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Moyes is gonna get the sack.


 
Even if they win the Champion's League?


----------



## Sunray (Mar 26, 2014)

Great odd's of 11/2 on their next match, amazing for a two horse race.

Are you having a flutter on a Man U win then?


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 26, 2014)

Unchanged tonight. Should be an interesting one this.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 26, 2014)

Ya fucking bute


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 26, 2014)

How the fuck that dirty Vagina is still on the pitch is beyond me


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 26, 2014)

Cracking effort from our Stevie there. Could do with another 4 or 5 to boost our goal difference nearer to City's. And to stop Sunderland getting a spawny equaliser.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 26, 2014)

Cheeky deflection but that was clarrrrrrrssssssss



How the fuck isn't that a pen.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok It was well outside but this refs a forgiving cunt


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 26, 2014)

Fuck me that was hard work on the nerves towards the end speshally with the Ref playing well for the Mackems


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 26, 2014)

One point behind Chelsea. Every match is going to be like this now. Can't afford any slip ups. Squeaky bum time indeed.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 26, 2014)

20 league goals for Sturridge, 28 for Suarez.


----------



## moody (Mar 26, 2014)

Gooners v city this Saturday.

Surely arse have a chance on their home turf?

Be dead handy of they can at least force a draw.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 26, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> 20 league goals for Sturridge, 28 for Suarez.



Highest scoring pair of strikers for us since Roger Hunt and Ian St. John.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 27, 2014)

Not a pretty win last night, still a win though. Sunderland contained the LFC attack well and seemed to break up the flow by doing so. 

Don't see them winning the title but 3rd is looking promising.


----------



## Voley (Mar 27, 2014)

Really could've done with a midweek MOTD this week - I've been missing all this. Sounds like a nail-biting last quarter of an hour.


----------



## mack (Mar 27, 2014)

Voley said:


> Really could've done with a midweek MOTD this week - I've been missing all this. Sounds like a nail-biting last quarter of an hour.



It was.. we were panicking at the back.. ended up hoofing it anywhere up the pitch. I guess we're in for a few more games like this between now and the end of the season.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 27, 2014)

mack said:


> It was.. we were panicking at the back.. *ended up hoofing it anywhere up the pitch.* I guess we're in for a few more games like this between now and the end of the season.


We did that every week when we had Crouch or Aunty Carroll 

No bookings and three points the undies always comeout clean in the wash


----------



## Sunray (Mar 27, 2014)

I was puzzled by the sub and 5 across the midfield. 'pool don't do defending too well at the moment. More people doesn't help.  

I would have told them to do what they were doing, it was looking like a matter of time before Suarez got goal side of their very good defense. Lots of Credit to Wez Brown for nearly having Suarez in his pocket, few players have done that this season.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 29, 2014)

Perfect results for us so far this weekend. One more result needed to take us to the top.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 29, 2014)

Fuck me.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 29, 2014)

Spurs eight points adrift from a Champion's League spot. They'll want to regain some pride after that last spanking we gave them. It's going to be a tough one. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 29, 2014)

It's on.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 29, 2014)

I am looking for Suarez to properly turn it on tomorrow.


----------



## moody (Mar 30, 2014)

moody said:


> Gooners v city this Saturday.
> 
> Surely arse have a chance on their home turf?
> 
> Be dead handy of they can at least force a draw.




Yesh!


----------



## Dandred (Mar 30, 2014)

Nervous as fuck.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 30, 2014)

Mignolet, Johnson, Skrtel, Agger, Flanagan, Gerrard, Henderson, Coutinho, Sterling, Sturridge, Suarez

Liverpool subs: Jones, Allen, Aspas, Sakho, Lucas, Cissokho, Moses

Very attacking team!


----------



## moody (Mar 30, 2014)

Happy Sterling is starting.

We missed him last match


----------



## Dandred (Mar 30, 2014)

Get the fuck in!


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Nervous as fuck.


As you should be. We're an unstoppable force this year.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 30, 2014)

Job done. Excellent play throughout the match from us. And top of the league with six games to play.

1Liverpool 32 49 71
2Chelsea	 32 38 69
3Man City   30 52 67
4Arsenal	  32 19 64

It's in our hands now.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 30, 2014)

No it isn't


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 30, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> No it isn't



Unless you play city. Maybe you do.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 30, 2014)

OK, yes you do. Ignore that.


----------



## Corax (Mar 30, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> No it isn't





fen_boy said:


> Unless you play city. Maybe you do.





fen_boy said:


> OK, yes you do. Ignore that.


Lol


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 30, 2014)

Except with Norwich's home form you might as well kiss goodbye to those three points.


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2014)

I thought this would a tight game beforehand but we totally outplayed them on every bit of the pitch. This is the best I've seen us play in years and I'm loving every fucking minute of it.


----------



## N_igma (Mar 30, 2014)

fen_boy said:


> Except with Norwich's home form you might as well kiss goodbye to those three points.



Don't know if this is an ironic statement or not lol.

WE'RE GONNA WIN THE LEAGUE!


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2014)

533 million supporters worldwide?  Where does Rogers get that from?

A quick google brings up that £533million is what Forbes valued the team at in 2010, and that there are 533 takeaways in Liverpool, but nowt for nearly 10% of the worlds population supporting them,


----------



## N_igma (Mar 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> 533 million supporters worldwide?  Where does Rogers get that from?
> 
> A quick google brings up that £533million is what Forbes valued the team at in 2010, and that there are 533 takeaways in Liverpool, but nowt for nearly 10% of the worlds population supporting them,



There's a hell of a lot of Asian fan base the top teams are fighting for. I wouldn't count that figure out.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 30, 2014)

Every single premier league game is broadcast in Asia. The ones that are not live are played in full throughout the week.  

We are looking incredible.  I just think that Suarez is in need of a rest  Looking a bit jaded at times.  Still amazing but not quite what he was a few months ago.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 30, 2014)

Sunray said:


> We are looking incredible.  I just think that Suarez is in need of a rest  Looking a bit jaded at times.  Still amazing but not quite what he was a few months ago.



He is just a brilliant player, but I know what you mean. He doesn't look quite as sharp in the last 20 minutes having run himself ragged. He must always want to play the full 90 minutes though. He rarely if ever gets substituted, unlike Gerrard and Sterling or Coutinho.


----------



## Voley (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been thinking Suarez could do with a rest for while, too. I think it's the difference between us and Man City - they can afford to rotate Aguero/Dzeko due to injury / tiredness etc whereas we don't have the squad for that. Can't blame him for wanting to play every match though. He often scores even when he's having an off day. Looking forward to watching today's match again on MOTD in a minute - they were really fucking great today.


----------



## strung out (Mar 30, 2014)

belboid said:


> 533 million supporters worldwide?  Where does Rogers get that from?
> 
> A quick google brings up that £533million is what Forbes valued the team at in 2010, and that there are 533 takeaways in Liverpool, but nowt for nearly 10% of the worlds population supporting them,


Definitely true, I mean if 10% of the world supports Liverpool, 15% supports Man United, 10% Arsenal, then maybe 15% between Man City and Chelsea. Also, you've probably got another 15% Barcelona and 15% Real Madrid fans.

That leaves 20% who are either American or rugby fans. The numbers add up mate.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 30, 2014)

Voley said:


> I've been thinking Suarez could do with a rest for while, too. I think it's the difference between us and Man City - they can afford to rotate Aguero/Dzeko due to injury / tiredness etc whereas we don't have the squad for that. Can't blame him for wanting to play every match though. He often scores even when he's having an off day. Looking forward to watching today's match again on MOTD in a minute - they were really fucking great today.



Thing about him, he gets in behind the defence, its generally a goal.  Defenders know it and will not join their attack with any relish. Noticed there hasn't been any siege's of the goal this season?  He sits on their shoulder for ones over the top if their are pushing up, don't have to be Stevie G to lump one up the middle.

Saying he's tired, doesn't take away from being the most highly rated player in Europe. http://www.whoscored.com/Statistics

Messi has been rapidly catching him since he came back from injury.


----------



## steveo87 (Mar 31, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if a number of players in the first team are carrying injuries, but because of importance of the end of the season run-in the medical staff are just pumping them full of pain killers and sending them out.


----------



## moody (Apr 2, 2014)

nervous about the hammers, carroll is bound to score against us.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2014)

moody said:
			
		

> nervous about the hammers, carroll is bound to score against us.



Not really nervous about West Ham given current form. However all the games are nerve wracking given what is at stake. 

Liverpool have now won 8 games in a row. Last 5 games they have scored 18 and let in 4 so should not be nervous  just feel like a loss has to come along at some point


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 2, 2014)

Want to keep the pressure on City and Chelsea as much as possible. City at home to Southampton and Chelsea home to Stoke on Saturday, games they could easily draw. Our match isn't until Sunday.


----------



## mack (Apr 2, 2014)

moody said:


> nervous about the hammers, carroll is bound to score against us.



Would you bring in Sahko to try and deal with Carroll? Not sure I'm that comfortable with Scary and Aggs having to deal with him.


----------



## mack (Apr 2, 2014)

These are pretty cool..complete set is £100.. 

http://davewill.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Badgers (Apr 2, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Don't see them winning the title but 3rd is looking promising.



I hope that the top spot goes to the wire and am starting to dream a bit now. Am starting to feel confident (eek) about 3rd place and more positive about 2nd place. Nice to see them at the top of the fair play league too, not that it gives any points but adds a shine to a good looking season.

The main thing that is making me happy is the progress since Rodgers joined in June 2012. If they end up in the top 4 then I will be chuffed and it shows steady process up over the period he has been in charge. Playing CL football next year will inject some cash into the club, help Liverpool retain the players we have and attract better players for next year.

*2013-2014*
32 games (so far)
1st place (+6)
71 points (+10 & average 2.22 points per game)
49 goal difference (+21)

*2012-2013*
38 games
7th place (+1)
61 points (+9)
28 goal difference (+21)

*2011-2012*
38 games
8th place
52 points
7 goal difference


----------



## Badgers (Apr 4, 2014)

Good PL season all round this year. Man City home to Southampton and Chelsea home to Stoke should both be home wins, but the visiting teams are not having bad seasons. The Everton vs Arsenal is of less concern to the top three, but should be a cracking game nonetheless.


----------



## Batboy (Apr 6, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Not really nervous about West Ham given current form. However all the games are nerve wracking given what is at stake.
> 
> Liverpool have now won 8 games in a row. Last 5 games they have scored 18 and let in 4 so should not be nervous  just feel like a loss has to come along at some point



When these stats start getting banded around its time to brace yourself for the inevitable, so you are right, soon Liverpool will lose.

I'm torn on this as I really want Liverpool to win the league, yet being a long standing Hammers fan don't want to see us lose. Ideal result would be a draw and West Ham to get a result on last day of season against Man City handing title to Liverpool, win win then!


----------



## tommers (Apr 6, 2014)

Batboy said:


> I'm torn on this as I really want Liverpool to win the league, yet being a long standing Hammers fan don't want to see us lose. Ideal result would be a draw



I don't know what to say.   Ideal result would be a 6-0 win for us.  Carroll hat trick,  2 for downing and the last one scored by a time travelling samassi abou who has come back from the future with bionic legs in order to carry on his vital work.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2014)

I've got a bad feeling about this game. A sense of impending doom for some reason. Not good.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2014)

And City are after Suarez. Don't do it Luis.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> And City are after Suarez. Don't do it Luis.



What price would Suarez be? If Bale was £100m I reckon Suarez has to be a little more? 

Chasing some PL records today with six games to go. From the BBC match preview:

Luis Suarez and Daniel Sturridge have a combined total of 49 goals this season - the only Premier League strike partnership to score more in a single season was Newcastle's partnership of Peter Beardsley and Andy Cole in 1993-94 (55).

Suarez has scored 29 goals this season and is now just two behind the Premier League record for a 38-game season held by Alan Shearer (1995-96) and Cristiano Ronaldo (2007-08).

So Suarez needs three goals in six games which seems possible.

Suarez and Sturridge need seven goals in six games which is a bit tougher.


----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 6, 2014)

Suarez could get them all today


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2014)

Some more stats 

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/160535-stats-suarez-targets-several-records


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 6, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Suarez has scored 29 goals this season and is now just two behind the Premier League record for a 38-game season held by Alan Shearer (1995-96) and Cristiano Ronaldo (2007-08).
> 
> So Suarez needs three goals in six games which seems possible.


I know it's been said before, but what makes this all the more impressive of course is that it won't actually have been a 38-game season for Suarez


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> I know it's been said before, but what makes this all the more impressive of course is that it won't actually have been a 38-game season for Suarez



He must already have the highest goals per game ratio since the start of the EPL? So far 29 goals from 27 games. If he had managed a full season it could have been 40 goals this season.


----------



## mack (Apr 6, 2014)

mack said:


> Would you bring in Sahko to try and deal with Carroll? Not sure I'm that comfortable with Scary and Aggs having to deal with him.



Thought Brenda might do this..need someone strong in the air for this game. Hope he plays a blinder.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 6, 2014)

Should be an interesting second half.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks ref, you blind cunt.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2014)

Yesssssssss!!!!! Back on top. City next. Will need Suarez and Sturridge to be on top goalscoring form though. Thank fuck for Gerrard's perfect penalties.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 6, 2014)

The Nerves are really affecting some of our players.


----------



## tommers (Apr 6, 2014)

You lucky bastards.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2014)

tommers said:


> You lucky bastards.



Lucky that Justice prevailed.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2014)

tommers said:
			
		

> You lucky bastards.



Really? I thought Liverpool were the better side in a poor game. Ref had a bad one but both sides benefitted from his mistakes equally. 

That said West Ham played well against a strong Liverpool side, a draw would not have been a surprise.


----------



## Voley (Apr 6, 2014)

God that was tense. Thought the ref had a shocker - two bad decisions that both led to goals from each side. Evened each other out I suppose but I would've preferred it if he'd got them both right. Thought West Ham did well to frustrate us in midfield - I thought it was going to be a draw for a long time, too. Next weeks game against City could be the title decider. Unreal.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 7, 2014)

I vaguely remember something Gerrard said when Liverpool went 2nd earlier in the season.   It was in response to winning the title and was something like being a few points behind and 8 games to go is a place he would love to be.

There you are Mr Stevie G. At the top of your game in a top team, top of the league with 5 games to go.

Next week I shall watch it live.


----------



## Mungy (Apr 7, 2014)

c'mon the redshite. you can do it. a win next week and the title can be yours


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 7, 2014)

Having watch Liverpool for nigh on 20 years, I've learned that you can't think too far ahead when things are going well. So instead you separate the season into section i.e, up to the end of September, up to the end of January and the up to the end of March. 
This is the first time (in 'my' era) that Liverpool have been top of the league, winning games, and playing really, really well in that time. 

So in short: 

Fuck it, we're gonna win the league!


----------



## Voley (Apr 7, 2014)

I still think City will do it tbh. I have suffered many false dawns. I was still at fucking college last time we won the league.  

If we win next weekend then I might dare to start dreaming of believing in the off-chance of the possibility of it happening. I am, after all, an optimist.


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 7, 2014)

To be honest, I'd take a draw against City and 3 points against Chelsea. 

(and incidentally, I was 4 when we last won...)


----------



## Badgers (Apr 8, 2014)

Should sign Quique Cubas in the summer....


----------



## Sunray (Apr 8, 2014)

I do hope that Everton will need three points to get to 4th spot come the end of the season.  They are playing Man City.

Man City have 7 games in a month, 3 games of those are in 8 days, Liverpool, Sunderland and WBA.  I'm fairly certain that even a loss to Man City may well not be the fatal blow people are making it out to be.  Although I can't see Sunderland turning up after last night, they have nothing to play for bar pride and it doesn't sound like they have much of that.


----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I'm fairly certain that even a loss to Man City may well not be the fatal blow people are making it out to be.


they'd have to drop another 5 points, at least, more likely 6 given their goal difference. Can't really see that happening.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 8, 2014)

belboid said:


> they'd have to drop another 5 points, at least, more likely 6 given their goal difference. Can't really see that happening.


 
Yep. If we lose on Sunday I'm fairly certain we'll be playing for just 2nd or 3rd place. Either of which will be fantastic compared to where we were at last season. A draw though would still leave the title challenge wide open. And if we win...


----------



## mack (Apr 8, 2014)

If I'm honest if we miss out on the league I'll be gutted..it's been a long time.

However, assuming we keep our current squad and add a couple of "top top" players - it will give the the team something to aim for next year as well as a good showing in the champions league.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 9, 2014)

Next year, both domestic cups and the league are winnable if they continue playing like this.


----------



## belboid (Apr 10, 2014)

hadn't noticed before that the wonderful John Achterberg was now the first team goal-keeping trainer.  Top choice, with his illustrious career at the finest team on Merseyside.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2014)

Not that big a game tomorrow....


----------



## moody (Apr 13, 2014)

man city still to face everton at home what ever happens to us


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Not that big a game tomorrow....



A classic in the making. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

Time is standing still.......

Roll on 9.37!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Time is standing still.......
> 
> Roll on 9.37!



Time for a nice leisurely breakfast of salmon and scrambled eggs followed by the London Marathon as Mo Farah tries to break the British record and beat a world class field in his first marathon. And then it will be time for our lads to step up. Cracking day ahead.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm going to walk the dogs.....I won't be able to relax until kick-off, and then I'll be on edge through the whole match..


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2014)

Watching the Cracker episode 'To Be Somebody' to get me in the mood today..... 

L I V E R P O O L 
LIVERPOOL FC


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2014)

Very excited / nervous about today's match. Will be watching / acting as ref between my Mum (Liverpool) and my Step-Dad (City) whilst being utterly impartial myself, obvs.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2014)

The bookies have Liverpool favourites by a whisker. Still think it will go either way obviously. The first team to score will have the upper hand I reckon. 

Kompany is starting then?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 13, 2014)

A boring draw or a dire 1-0 loss for Chelsea at Swansea would be pleasing


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Kompany is starting then?


BBC reckon so. And Aguero's fit again apparently.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 13, 2014)

Coutinho and Sterling starting, Rodgers goes on the attack!


----------



## mack (Apr 13, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Coutinho and Sterling starting, Rodgers goes on the attack!



Fuck it.. lets go for it!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

Balls of stone!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2014)

I've got to go to a meeting at half time  

Neutrals are hoping for a high-scoring draw, yes? Could make the title race very interesting...


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

Anfield looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)

GET IN


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)

what a goal


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh yes!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)

ice cold


----------



## newbie (Apr 13, 2014)

anyone got a better stream than tvembed?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2014)

Fucking hell. Fair play, that was, as they say, "composed". From a 19-year old in _this _match!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

How cool was that!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

newbie said:


> anyone got a better stream than tvembed?



Channel - 146481 sopcast if you try you might still be able to get on it


----------



## newbie (Apr 13, 2014)

cheers


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 13, 2014)

newbie said:


> anyone got a better stream than tvembed?



I'm on acestream://53b22a3ee206254ecf068db58cdab296c7fa0063

http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=253538&part=sports


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh, Suarez did get a yellow for that challenge earlier? Long time to go...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)

WE'RE GONNA WIN THE LEAGUE


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2014)

2-0. Fucking yes!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2014)

Dandred said:


> Channel - 146481 sopcast if you try you might still be able to get on it


"This channel is offline"  

e2a: Dammit!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2014)

Excellent first half from us. Think City could easily get back into it if we're not careful. One more goal would make me relax a bit. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2014)

bloody hell, the pub that always shows sunday games isnt doing!  the bugger. made it back in time for the second goal tho. shame my stream is so crap, and acestream says it'll be another 47 minutes before it's downloaded


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)

acestream doesn't work for me at all. I have set it as an exception on my firewall, turned off the firewall completely, ported it on my router. It has never worked and I cant figure it out.

So I am just watched a flash stream. It is skipping a bit but it works well enough.


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2014)

mine keeps on freezing up, very irritating, especially during that late mancs free kick


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> WE'RE GONNA WIN THE LEAGUE



Shhhh!


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

A plane!


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 13, 2014)

What is it with Suarez, he's been-so far- anonymous in a team that is playing superb football, pressing, harrying, closing city down brilliantly and yet he still thinks spectacular dives are needed in a game.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2014)

Great build up for that goal


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2014)

That was just soft.

Cracking match.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2014)

Silva is a fantastic player......


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2014)

Shameful amount of diving going on here. Both sides.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 13, 2014)

Any decent streams out there?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2014)

Fuck me. Exciting stuff. Hold on Liverpool.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.firstrows.eu/ - stream 6 - make sure you have adblock


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2014)

Where is the 5 mins from


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2014)

fuck me, this is tense


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2014)

Well that was alright


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow! 

Get teh fuck in!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)

WE'RE GONNA WIN THE LEAGUE


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2014)

Football, bloody hell.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2014)

We were immense. After letting them back in the game we didn't lose our nerve and kept playing our attacking stuff. Brilliant. Four more games to go. Each one a cup final. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 13, 2014)

Cracking game,yours to lose now......


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 13, 2014)

An outstanding game of football. as much as it pains me to say it. Some superb individual performances and some great football. Interesting and impressive too that Liverpool got the 3 points on a day Sturridge and Suarez were pretty much not in the game.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 13, 2014)

Well played Liverpool, hope you win the title now.


----------



## Dandred (Apr 13, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> WE'RE GONNA WIN THE LEAGUE



Time to dream!


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2014)

Fucking hell, what a match.


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2014)

Had a proper lump in my throat during the minute's silence and You'll Never Walk Alone today.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 13, 2014)

Voley said:


> Had a proper lump in my throat during the minute's silence and You'll Never Walk Alone today.


The whistle went in the 96th minute.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2014)

It is such a joy to watch Liverpool play like that. There have been hints at that free flowing attacking football in this team for years, but it was never consistent and always seemed to fizzle out. But this season... seeing a young player like Raheem Sterling score that goal ice cold, it is enough to start to believe that this is the start of something great. 

Not even just for Liverpool. The EPL has been really dull for years now, but this season, that match, it has all been shaken up and given a bit load of passion and excitement that has been missing from football for ages. IMO.


----------



## tommers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh god.  This is going to be so annoying.


----------



## Voley (Apr 13, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> It is such a joy to watch Liverpool play like that. There have been hints at that free flowing attacking football in this team for years, but it was never consistent and always seemed to fizzle out. But this season... seeing a young player like Raheem Sterling score that goal ice cold, it is enough to start to believe that this is the start of something great.
> 
> Not even just for Liverpool. The EPL has been really dull for years now, but this season, that match, it has all been shaken up and given a bit load of passion and excitement that has been missing from football for ages. IMO.



I agree - mainly because we're in with a really good shout for the first time in decades - but the season where City nicked the title off United with pretty much the last kick of the season was pretty special.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 13, 2014)

Well done liverpool. A great game, although City had plenty of missed chances in the second half and it could have been theirs.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 13, 2014)

Especially (for a draw) if that blatant penalty towards the end had been awarded 

Fair play to Liverpool though, their third goal was a cracker and so was the opener. Great entertaining watch for a near-neutral


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2014)

Liverpool seem more fired up than the other 2 , I think they will do it this year .


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2014)

marty21 said:


> Liverpool seem more fired up than the other 2 , I think they will do it this year .



If we do, I'll buy you a pint next time I see you.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> We were immense. After letting them back in the game we didn't lose our nerve and kept playing our attacking stuff. Brilliant. Four more games to go. Each one a cup final. Come on you Reds!!!


93 goals! Has a premiership team scored 100 in a season yet ?


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2014)

marty21 said:


> 93 goals! Has a premiership team scored 100 in a season yet ?


Chelski, 103, four years ago


----------



## marty21 (Apr 13, 2014)

belboid said:


> Chelski, 103, four years ago


Cheers, Liverpool should beat that .


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 13, 2014)

C'mon Liverpool!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2014)

I am really looking forward to us playing you at Anfield


----------



## Batboy (Apr 14, 2014)

tommers said:


> Oh god.  This is going to be so annoying.



Lol...

I've heard Steven Gerrard's coming to your house for Sunday dinner....


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2014)

Batboy said:


> Lol...
> 
> I've heard Steven Gerrard's coming to your house for Sunday dinner....



Good.  We can talk about how they've single handedly saved football.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2014)

belboid said:
			
		

> Chelski, 103, four years ago






			
				marty21 said:
			
		

> Cheers, Liverpool should beat that .



Need 11 goals from 4 games. They did score exactly 11 in their last 4 games so it is possible.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 14, 2014)

Liverpool have scored as many goals in their last 14 league games as they did in the whole of their 2011/12 season. 

#rodgersout


----------



## agricola (Apr 15, 2014)

Andrea Pirlo writes (via twitter):


----------



## LiamO (Apr 15, 2014)

That is brilliant 

A truly incisive slicing through any new-age/spiritual rationalisation... as incisive as a Pirlo pass through a massed defence in fact.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 15, 2014)

His biography is going to be a cracker


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 15, 2014)

Balbi said:


> His biography is going to be a cracker



Andrea Pirlo: Can I be Frank?

_Posso essere Franki?_


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2014)

Any predictions away to Norwich on Sunday? 
Liverpool beat them 5-1 at home back in December and one would hope that this should be three points with a decent scoreline. 
I am going for 0-3 to the pool. 

Norwich - 7/1 
Liverpool - 4/11 
Draw - 4/1


----------



## mack (Apr 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Any predictions away to Norwich on Sunday?
> Liverpool beat them 5-1 at home back in December and one would hope that this should be three points with a decent scoreline.
> I am going for 0-3 to the pool.
> 
> ...



What's the odds on Suarez getting another hat-trick against Norwich?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2014)

mack said:


> What's the odds on Suarez getting another hat-trick against Norwich?



Only 11/2


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 16, 2014)

Norwich are desparate to stay up. They are going to give it all they've got. Having said that, I don't think they've got that much to give. And their run in looks quite tough. Us, then Man U, then Chelsea and then Arsenal. Still, it's a cup final and there's a big possibility the title could be decided on goal difference. 0-1 would be enough, but 0-4 would be much better.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 16, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Norwich are desparate to stay up. They are going to give it all they've got. Having said that, I don't think they've got that much to give. And their run in looks quite tough. Us, then Man U, then Chelsea and then Arsenal. Still, it's a cup final and there's a big possibility the title could be decided on goal difference. 0-1 would be enough, but 0-4 would be much better.



They gave it all they had (admittedly away) against relegation rival Fulham last week and lost 1-0 so I doubt they can dig much deeper? Liverpool at -5 goal difference on City so want to pile in the goals. Although to be honest I can't see Liverpool catching the City goal difference, they need to win it on points.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 16, 2014)

Badgers said:


> They gave it all they had (admittedly away) against relegation rival Fulham last week and lost 1-0 so I doubt they can dig much deeper? Liverpool at -5 goal difference on City so want to pile in the goals. Although to be honest I can't see Liverpool catching the City goal difference, they need to win it on points.



Yeah,  I can't really see there goals stopping flowing and they have 2 more games to get them too.

I do see their fixture list being the one thing that they have really going against them.  They play 2 sets of 3 games in 9 days and they have the odd injury to key players so they aren't as strong.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 16, 2014)

Man City 2 Sunderland 2. They are six points behind with only one game in hand. We could even draw with Chelsea now and still win it if we win all our other three games. Totally in our own hands now. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Sunray (Apr 16, 2014)

I saw that and went WTF??  

Only 3 days after a proper top of the table clash, its got to take its toll.  Their last three are also 3,7 and 11th May.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

I fell asleep at 1-2  but crikey o'trousers that is a turn up!! 

Wonder how Chelsea will deal with the resurgent Black Cats away form on Saturday?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

Chelsea home to Sunderland on Saturday and away to Madrid on Tuesday. Then away to Liverpool Sunday, three days before they play Madrid at home. 

Liverpool play Norwich away on Sunday, then a nice weeks rest before Sunday home to Chelsea. Followed by a nice 8 days rest before away to Palace


----------



## co-op (Apr 17, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Followed by a nice 8 days rest before away to Palace



We are going to hand you a pasting though, we shit scousers.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

co-op said:
			
		

> We are going to hand you a pasting though, we shit scousers.



We? You and your mates then?


----------



## Dandred (Apr 17, 2014)

It's going to be a crazy two weeks!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 17, 2014)

Dandred said:


> It's going to be a crazy two weeks!



Keep quiet you


----------



## Dandred (Apr 17, 2014)

I've not made any predictions this season! Just that it's going to be a mentally challenging two weeks!


----------



## N_igma (Apr 17, 2014)

Like pinky and the brain I say we're going to win the league every year. It's bound to happen at some stage right?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 17, 2014)

Luis tells fans to stay calm:

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/17/liverpool-luis-suarez-title-runin-fans


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 18, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Luis tells fans to stay calm:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/17/liverpool-luis-suarez-title-runin-fans





> "When I'm out shopping or out with my family I bump into fans who mention it to me....



...then he rolls around on the ground clutching his knee appealing for a pen...oh wait a minute, only shopping.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Awards  

Liverpool trio Luis Suarez, Steven Gerrard and Daniel Sturridge have received nominations for the Professional Footballers' Association's player of the year award.

Manchester City midfielder Yaya Toure, winger Eden Hazard of Chelsea and Southampton playmaker Adam Lallana complete the list.

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/27076251

Surprised that Kompany is not in the running.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 18, 2014)

Getting nervous now. Suarez has only scored 11 goals (3 hatricks) in his 5 games against Norwich. 

Bogey side


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2014)

Sunderland


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 19, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Sunderland



They've put up a good fight, but I can't see them holding on to the draw. Chelsea must score sooner or later. Surely.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 19, 2014)

Chelsea have scored a few last minute winners this season we can but hope


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> They've put up a good fight, but I can't see them holding on to the draw. Chelsea must score sooner or later. Surely.



Yeah but not long to go now 

Ramires possible retrospective action for that elbow? Wonder if Hazard and Cech will make it to Anfield?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 19, 2014)

Penalty to Sunderland. 10 mins left.


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2014)

Come on Sunderland!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 19, 2014)

Fabio Borini. Chelsea 1 Sunderland 2.


----------



## mack (Apr 19, 2014)

Fuck me...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 19, 2014)

Chelsea bench trying to attack the referee now.


----------



## mack (Apr 19, 2014)

Never lost in the league at home under mou..


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow. Wasn't expecting that. Got to keep our nerve tomorrow.


----------



## bendeus (Apr 19, 2014)

The lulz potential of this scoreline is massive, particularly given Borini scored the winner. Looking forward to that graceless turd, Maureen's take on things......


----------



## N_igma (Apr 19, 2014)

Fucking hell Sunderland are my new favourite team


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 19, 2014)

Borini's most important ever game for Liverpool. 

who thought Sunderland would be kingmakers?


----------



## mack (Apr 19, 2014)

I fucking knew borini would score. Really can't afford to fuck this up tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2014)

#joseout 

I bet the press conference will be a classic


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## mack (Apr 19, 2014)

Fucking beach ball pay back


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2014)

A draw and a win against Man City and Chelsea for Poyet now. If you're fighting against relegation that's the way to do it.


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2014)

mack said:


> Fucking beach ball pay back


They're forgiven now.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm actually sweating about Palace now playing some stuff.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 19, 2014)

Fucking hell lads this is looking mighty good now

I watched the Citeh game in Poznan with the Polish reds. Funny as fuck. I was walking round the back streets looking for a sports bar that someone had told me I'd be able to see the game in when I came across this lot warming up for the game in full song.

 

Shteeeve Zerrad Zerrad
Ezzz bigga ant eezzz Forkinggg Ardddd


----------



## Dandred (Apr 19, 2014)

This isn't real, is it?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 19, 2014)

Dandred said:


> This isn't real, is it?



Tomorrow is an even bigger game now. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Voley (Apr 19, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Fucking hell lads this is looking mighty good now
> 
> I watched the Citeh game in Poznan with the Polish reds. Funny as fuck. I was walking round the back streets looking for a sports bar that someone had told me I'd be able to see the game in when I came across this lot warming up for the game in full song.
> 
> ...


I fucking love that when you're abroad and you get on the piss with a bunch of people you can barely even speak to. I had a great night in Amsterdam once when Bergkamp scored a cracker to send Argentina out of the World Cup. As Argentina had dumped us out earlier (the one where Beckham got sent off) that was reason enough for me to celebrate. Got fucking hammered with a load of Ajax fans who basically took Leidseplein over and ran riot. Totally ace.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 19, 2014)

Lot of fans crediting Borini but I think that the other undercover Red should get more credit for today's results. 

Cheers Torres


----------



## Sunray (Apr 20, 2014)

Liverpool are now 1/4 to win the league.

All they have to do is pretty much the same as they have been......


----------



## Dandred (Apr 20, 2014)

Hour and a half to go! 

8pm kick off here! Can't wait, but still nervous as fuck.


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2014)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Can't wait, but still nervous as fuck.



Same here. My first thought as I woke up this morning was 'Fuck. Norwich. Must win. '


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2014)

Dandred said:
			
		

> Hour and a half to go!
> 
> 8pm kick off here! Can't wait, but still nervous as fuck.



Hush now...


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2014)

Shorter odds on a Suarez hatrick than on any Norwich player scoring a goal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2014)

Voley said:


> Same here. My first thought as I woke up this morning was 'Fuck. Norwich. Must win. '


surely "fuck norwich - must win"


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Fucking hell lads this is looking mighty good now
> 
> I watched the Citeh game in Poznan with the Polish reds. Funny as fuck. I was walking round the back streets looking for a sports bar that someone had told me I'd be able to see the game in when I came across this lot warming up for the game in full song.
> 
> ...


is that an arsenal scarf in the background?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow. Great goal from Sterling. Cracking start.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2014)

Not a bad start....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it. Suarez you little beauty.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 20, 2014)

Not all plain sailing though need a third to kill this one off.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 20, 2014)

Any decent streams out there?


----------



## Dandred (Apr 20, 2014)

http://cricfree.tv/sky-sports-1-live-stream-uk.php

stop and starting 

Sopcast 146641 HD and perfect here in Korea.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2014)

Listening on the wireless in the car. Not quite the same. Saw the first half on a vipbox steam which was not bad.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 20, 2014)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rider-03


----------



## magneze (Apr 20, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rider-03


Whoa. Proper HD quality!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2014)

Another crucial goal from Sterling.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 20, 2014)

suarez


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2014)

Not convincing today but looking like a better result than the rivals.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2014)

Making life very hard for ourselves.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 20, 2014)

Good win against courageous Canaries.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 20, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Good win against courageous Canaries.


Any win is good when you're in the position Liverpool are in, so it's the worst possible win, but still "good"


----------



## Dandred (Apr 20, 2014)

It's not over yet.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 20, 2014)

Well played mighty Norwich. Really put the pressure on us. But still, 5 points clear and 3 Cup Finals left to play. Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> 3 Cup Finals left to play. Come on you Reds!!!


They really are like Cup Finals now, too, aren't they? Fuck me the last 20 mins or so were tense. Norwich were excellent but 'jittery' doesn't begin to describe our performance towards the end. Sterling was fantastic today though - one of the youngest players out there and stayed calm right through - every time he got the ball I expected something good to happen. Chelsea will be one hell of a game.

I'm going to get pissed now. Come on you Reds!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2014)

Voley said:


> I'm going to get pissed now. Come on you Reds!


starting late today i see


----------



## Voley (Apr 20, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> starting late today i see


I may have had one or two already. Just to steady the nerves, you understand. Now I may commence drinking for pleasure and in earnest.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 20, 2014)

Missed Henderson towards the middle of that game. More invention in the midfield.

Suarez is still looking a bit off but played better today than I've seen in a few games. Getting frustrated with himself.


Still second goal was fantastic. Simple tap in that wasn't. Goalie was in front of him.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 20, 2014)

As a Leeds fan, can I just wish you luck for the run in. Always had a lot of time for Liverpool, but love the way you've played this season, particularly the last half of it, you definitely deserve it this season and it'll do football a lot of good to have you shaking up the top of the tree.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't even support Liverpool, but I can't fucking wait for next Sunday's biggie!


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 20, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> I don't even support Liverpool, but I can't fucking wait for next Sunday's biggie!



This. My mate who broke up with his Mrs just before I broke up with mine has been a lifelong Liverpool fan. Their progress this season has helped him through the breakup, and now he's got me slightly addicted to watching these matches too...


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2014)

It's weird, as a Man U fan, finding Liverpool have become my temporary second team!  Isn't that one of those portents of disaster like a blazing comet or Jesus appearing in a slice of toast?


----------



## peterkro (Apr 21, 2014)

Also a ManU fan,best wishes to Liverpool you are our rivals please do fuck over the johnny come latelys I could bear Arsenal as well but not the other two.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 21, 2014)

Wilf said:


> It's weird, as a Man U fan, finding Liverpool have become my temporary second team!  Isn't that one of those portents of disaster like a blazing comet or Jesus appearing in a slice of toast?



My mum was telling me this weekend that when she went to college in Liverpool in the early 60's, she didn't tell anyone she'd been brought up in a Man U household. She finally told people on graduation day, and some said in a deadly serious way that they'd never even have spoken to her if they'd known.

So yes, as another genetic Man U fan (three generations and counting), our support for Liverpool in getting this title can only be signs and portents of the end of days. As least Liverpool will go down as the last winners of the league I guess.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 21, 2014)

Leeds won the final title in the old first division. Since then we've had George Bush, 9/11, Blair, war, Justin Bieber. Just saying.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2014)

Gerry1time said:


> My mum was telling me this weekend that when she went to college in Liverpool in the early 60's, she didn't tell anyone she'd been brought up in a Man U household. She finally told people on graduation day, and some said in a deadly serious way that they'd never even have spoken to her if they'd known.
> 
> So yes, as another genetic Man U fan (three generations and counting), our support for Liverpool in getting this title can only be signs and portents of the end of days. As least Liverpool will go down as the last winners of the league I guess.


Most people these days are embarrassed to be man utd supporters


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 21, 2014)

I may as well be embarrassed to have the hair or eye colour I have. My grandpa was supporting them from the early 1900's, so as far as I'm concerned my support for them is genetic. At least I can't be accused of just being a glory hunter these days.


----------



## tommers (Apr 21, 2014)

This is getting beyond a joke.  Stop it.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 21, 2014)

How ever much I want City to lose tonight, I wouldn't want to be West Brom tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2014)

Match odds for the weekend.... 

8/11 - Liverpool win 
3/1 - Draw 
7/2 - Chelsea win 

Liverpool are on good run, plus Chelsea are dealing with CL games and injuries but those odds seem a bit one sided


----------



## mack (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmmm, Mou wants to field a weakend team for the game - apparently he needs to seek permission from the big boss.

Whatever team he fields we just need to start hard and fast and see if we can get ahead.

Expect more of this..


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2014)

So LFC need 7 from the remaining 9 points and it is done regardless of other teams results?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 23, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So LFC need 7 from the remaining 9 points and it is done regardless of other teams results?



Yes. If Chelsea beat us and City win all their games then we need to win the other two and have a better goal difference than City. Even though we're 5 points ahead with 3 to play there's still so much that could happen. Again Palace away is far from a gimmie ahh hate thinking about it just want it to be over already!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2014)

N_igma said:


> Yes. If Chelsea beat us and City win all their games then we need to win the other two and have a better goal difference than City. Even though we're 5 points ahead with 3 to play there's still so much that could happen. Again Palace away is far from a gimmie ahh hate thinking about it just want it to be over already!



Yeah  

LFC really need to get 7 points from these three 
They are -4 goal difference and City have a game in hand 
Although City do have  Palace and Everton away in their next two games  

It is all too much


----------



## Sunray (Apr 23, 2014)

Do it Jose!!!!!

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/23/jose-mourinho-chelsea-liverpool-abramovich

Only need a 5-0 to put us ahead of City on goal difference.

I do actually understand his anger though, it does seem odd not to play such a huge match on Friday/Sat, look what happened to City.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 23, 2014)

mack said:


> Hmmm, Mou wants to field a weakend team for the game - apparently he needs to seek permission from the big boss.
> 
> Whatever team he fields we just need to start hard and fast and see if we can get ahead.
> 
> ...




Lots of teams have tried that and gone 2-0 down in the 1st 10 minutes.


----------



## mack (Apr 23, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Do it Jose!!!!!
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/apr/23/jose-mourinho-chelsea-liverpool-abramovich
> 
> ...



The EPL gave the teams notice at the beginning of the season - CL match on a Tuesday you play on a Saturday, Cl match on a Wednesday you play Sunday.


----------



## belboid (Apr 23, 2014)

Not to mention the fact that Atletico are also playing on the Sunday.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought Chelsea had two first team squads anyway. They will be going all out for the win at Anfield, despite Mourinho's bullshitting. It's going to be another tough one.


----------



## tommers (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes.   This is nonsense.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 23, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> I thought Chelsea had two first team squads anyway. They will be going all out for the win at Anfield, despite Mourinho's bullshitting. It's going to be another tough one.



Like an injured and cornered rat


----------



## LiamO (Apr 23, 2014)

belboid said:


> Not to mention the fact that Atletico are also playing on the Sunday.



Shut up you... you and your pesky facts... trying to spoil Jose's circling of the victimised wagons.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 24, 2014)

Read this and thought, its down to you.

http://www.theguardian.com/football...mier-league-title-surprised-liverpool-players


----------



## steveo87 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mourihno yet again proving he is pretty shit at these mind games thingys....

In other news Anfield redevelopment plans announced: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27135682

Hopefully we'll (well they, I can't build for shit) will do something with the other two stands, at the minute it all looks like a bit St James' Park....


----------



## mack (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 24, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Mourihno yet again proving he is pretty shit at these mind games thingys....
> 
> In other news Anfield redevelopment plans announced: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27135682
> 
> Hopefully we'll (well they, I can't build for shit) will do something with the other two stands, at the minute it all looks like a bit St James' Park....


More details on the redevelopment here:
http://www.thisisanfield.com/2014/04/anfield-expansion-key-questions-answered/


----------



## Mungy (Apr 24, 2014)

you redshites can do it! for merseyside. for the 96.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 25, 2014)

Bored of Friday already. Would like it to be Sunday now please


----------



## mack (Apr 25, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Bored of Friday already. Would like it to be Sunday now please



Aye..the last few weeks have just been a blur for me..I'm just living for the weekend games..come on you reds!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 25, 2014)

Massive, massive match. Win this one and we have one hand on the title. Draw or lose and it's squeaky bum time.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 26, 2014)

Liverpool are shit and so are all their shit fans


----------



## Dandred (Apr 26, 2014)

"I've seen some things written about them playing a weaker team but I think it's hugely disrespectful to their players if they're deemed to be the weaker ones in the squad.

"Whatever team they put out, it'll cost more money than ours and it'll be more experienced than ours."


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2014)

Delroy Booth said:
			
		

> Liverpool are shit and so are all their shit fans


----------



## Badgers (Apr 26, 2014)

Rodgers seems relaxed  

"Everyone talks about pressure but that is Manchester City or Chelsea - when you spend that sort of money and expect to win the league," said Rodgers.

"I don't think there is pressure on ourselves, only what we have from within. Look at Tottenham - [when] you spend over £100m you'd expect to be challenging for the league.

"People talk about pressure but it's absolutely wonderful.

"I haven't slept better. It's why we work and whatever happens we'll have had a brilliant season.

"We will do the best we possibly can. At this moment, we have been absolutely outstanding."


----------



## Sunray (Apr 27, 2014)

After reading about  that grumpy cunt Moruhino and his weak sides.

Suarez to catch fire and we batter them 5-0 to give them a boost for their CL game.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

Football Manager sim predicts how the season will end. Spoiler alert!
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/apr/25/football-manager-predicts-how-the-season-will-end


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

How's Sturridge doing? Fit to play?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

Is it Sunday today then? Probably an uneventful goalless draw.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

When did Jan Molby turn into Jimmy Tarbuck?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 27, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> When did Jan Molby turn into Jimmy Tarbuck?


Midway through his playing days at Anfield


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2014)

Weakened team my arse: Schwarzer; Azpilicueta Ivanovic Kalas Cole; Mikel Matic; Salah Lampard Schurrle; Ba


----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2014)

I once had an online conversation with Jan Molby in the early days of the internet. This is my best claim to fame ever.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking forward to this, come on you Reds.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2014)

Let's get in there early... Stream?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

Not got a great stream for this


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Not got a great stream for this



Mine looks ok. http://www.lag10.com/ss1


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Let's get in there early... Stream?



http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=253564&part=sports


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 27, 2014)

Ive got it on xbmc. perfect HD but in german


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

Walk on, walk on...

Come on you reds!!!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautifully sung as usual. Goosebumps and hairs.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:
			
		

> Mine looks ok. http://www.lag10.com/ss1



Bit better. Not great. Probably my connection.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Not got a great stream for this



Get thy self to the pub.

Let's see lamps put in his place.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Bit better. Not great. Probably my connection.



Delete System 32 (No don't)
If you have Sopcast try, sop://broker.sopcast.com:3912/146481
If you have AceStream try, http://avod.me/play/11f2eb93cfe49106b5336b9d36ce05de493c5692


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Get thy self to the pub.
> 
> Let's see lamps put in his place.



Lend me a score ya twat


----------



## magneze (Apr 27, 2014)

http://www.rider-hdlive.com/p/hd-stream-1.html


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpool have the upper hand here but not quite enough. Game needs a goal and a bit less time wasting ideally.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 27, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Lend me a score ya twat



I would if I was in town. I'm in b righton.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I would if I was in town. I'm in b righton.



Shall I PM my bank details?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 27, 2014)

oh dear


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 27, 2014)

First half has flown by, Liverpool dominant and attack the Kop end second half. Chelsea time wasting from 30 minutes in. Boring, boring Chelsea only Stoke City are duller. Cashly Cole is all over the place, it's almost funny.
Oh my gosh, what did Gerrard just do? Ba puts it through the keepers legs.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Lo Siento. (Apr 27, 2014)

Mourinho's got his tactics nailed on. Slow the game down, defend deep, let them have the ball in front of you... wait for an error.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 27, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Mourinho's got his tactics nailed on. Slow the game down, defend deep, let them have the ball in front of you... wait for an error.


Or a terrible error.


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 27, 2014)

"This does not fucking slip now!"

Irony


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 27, 2014)

There was always gonna be a slip up. We'll have these Ukrainian Free State Bothering cunts second half


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

Wonder what Gerrard is saying in the dressing room now. Anyway. 45 minutes to show we are worthy of becoming Champions. Can't let Chelsea win this. 

Come on you Reds!!!


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

The bus will be parked up. The game will be niggly and annoying. Hopefully Liverpool can raise their game and get back in this.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

COME ON PALACE


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2014)

Hate to say it but this is a little Bayern vs Madrid - lots of possession but little in the way of clear chances.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpool: *knock knock*
Chelsea: Who's there?
Liverpool: Liverpool.
Chelsea: Fuck off.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

Liverpool don't look like scoring. Now Torres is that is game over


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 27, 2014)

well well well


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 27, 2014)

Only got ourselves to blame there

Wasteful at the best of times.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't blame Liverpool they are just not used to playing top European teams


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

Can't win them all, I suppose. Got to hope City fuck up now. Come on Palace.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 27, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Only got ourselves to blame there
> 
> Wasteful at the best of times.


Don't think that's quite fair, Chelsea made it _very_ difficult.

Wonder if anyone will ask Jose what century that football was from


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Can't blame Liverpool they are just not used to playing top European teams



You've definitely got the best 10 defenders in the Premier League.


----------



## poului (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Voley (Apr 27, 2014)

Bollocks.


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2014)

Palace will beat City, mind.


----------



## BCBlues (Apr 27, 2014)

Sunray said:


> After reading about  that grumpy cunt Moruhino and his weak sides.
> 
> Suarez to catch fire and we batter them 5-0 to give them a boost for their CL game.



Didnt quite work that way did it? Did Suarez even play ha ha. Gerrard just cant get over not signing for CFC and loves treating us.
We may not win the league this year but  that was the perfect training session for our big game in the week.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 27, 2014)

Manchester City have only won two of their last 11 league games against Palace at Selhurst Park (D5 L4).

(OptaJoe) 

Clutching at straws now


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 27, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Don't think that's quite fair, Chelsea made it _very_ difficult.
> 
> Wonder if anyone will ask Jose what century that football was from


Steven made it very difficult for us We then forgot what we've learned this season and started shooting from distance, gave the ball away needlessly and lost the composure that has won us such games and probably would have gotten us a draw. I thought we always had this potential to slip up and I'm just as behind the Reds as the next man but you don't gift goals like Stevie did there and expect to twat it level. I'd say that's quite fair  

I'd love to give Jose some credit but he's a fucking twatfaced fucktard of a cunt who knew exactly how to play it.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 27, 2014)

Citeh 1 up


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2014)

Very convincing performance and mainly comfortable from Chelsea despite injuries and suspensions . I am more concerned about the champions league than domestic honours but the title surely still must be in liver pools hands?


----------



## Fez909 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## strung out (Apr 27, 2014)

Brendan Rogers: "It was clear that they had not come here to win the game with the time-wasting and what not"

Of course Brendan, they didn't come to win the game, they just accidentally scored two goals to your none.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

City looking ominously good a Palace. We may have to score a dozen against Newcastle to win the league this year.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 27, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> City looking ominously good a Palace. We may have to score a dozen against Newcastle to win the league this year.


Everton _might_ do the job for you.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Everton _might_ do the job for you.



It would be great if they could, but I reckon City have got the bit between their teeth now. Anyway, we've got to get a result at Palace a week on Monday now. It will be interesting to see how well we recover from this setback.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2014)

It's city's to lose now.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 27, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> It would be great if they could, but I reckon City have got the bit between their teeth now. Anyway, we've got to get a result at Palace a week on Monday now. It will be interesting to see how well we recover from this setback.


At least when that game takes place, Everton will still have a mathematical chance of the champs league.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 27, 2014)

From BBC just now.



> The difference between Liverpool and City is City can bring on internationals like Jovetic and Negredo to make an impact. Liverpool had to bring on Iago Aspas.



Very true. We've done amazingly well so far with our limited squad.


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2014)

That corner!


----------



## Mungy (Apr 27, 2014)

i hope that we can beat city, giving you red shites the title and that we can finish 4th. jft96 merseyside united


----------



## agricola (Apr 27, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>



<image removed - LL>


----------



## Wilf (Apr 27, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's city's to lose now.


Nah, go Nigerian!
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/jul/09/nigeria-scandalous-scorelines


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2014)

Gosh, the bitters where quiet for a while.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2014)

Wilf said:


> Nah, go Nigerian!
> http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/jul/09/nigeria-scandalous-scorelines


How cool a name is Police Machine.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 27, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> From BBC just now.
> 
> _The difference between Liverpool and City is City can bring on internationals like Jovetic and Negredo to make an impact. Liverpool had to bring on Iago Aspas._
> 
> Very true. We've done amazingly well so far with our limited squad.


Chelsea reduced Liverpool to long range shots on goal or hoofing high balls into the area, which Chelsea's defence had little trouble in clearing. Liverpool could have done with having a big striker to bring on from the bench to cause some trouble in the box and get his head on some crosses. It occured to me that that big lad Andy Carroll at West Ham would have been ideal.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 27, 2014)

I actually think that is the end of the title chance.  I can't see City slipping up again with Toure fit again.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 28, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I actually think that is the end of the title chance.  I can't see City slipping up again with Toure fit again.



Almost definitely. So near and yet so far. Still, it wasn't a bad run while it lasted. Let's hope we buy some decent players in the summer.


----------



## LiamO (Apr 28, 2014)

Fez909 said:


>



That is very cruel... and also very funny. Felt sorry for Gerard though.

I hope there is a twist or two left in this yet - just so his cock-up is not seen as the defining moment of the season.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice one Suarez PFA player of the year


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Nice one Suarez PFA player of the year



Well deserved. He's had a superb season. Best player in the league.


----------



## Voley (Apr 28, 2014)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I actually think that is the end of the title chance.  I can't see City slipping up again with Toure fit again.



Yes I think you're right. Realistically I can only see City dropping points against Everton and the chances of that are slim.

Still keeping my fingers crossed that this season has another twist but City have control of it now.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2014)

#rodgersout  

Target for this year was top four. At the start of the season I would have happily settled for 2nd. Still not helping much today but the progress since Rodgers arrived has been solid and steady. 

*sigh*


----------



## Voley (Apr 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Target for this year was top four.


Yes and we'd managed that a couple of games ago. So, yep, it's been a fucking great season. Can't help feeling glum this morning mind.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 28, 2014)

Voley said:


> Yes and we'd managed that a couple of games ago. So, yep, it's been a fucking great season. Can't help feeling glum this morning mind.


 
Tell me about it. The security guards where I work are Chelsea fans. Much gloating was done.


----------



## mack (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm not that upset we lost - the team has out performed all expectations and at times we've played some of the most thrilling football in Europe.

However Chelsea showed yesterday that they are masters of keeping teams out, if we're going to progress as a team and do well in Europe next year then we do need to learn from this and find other ways around experienced teams who defend deep. 

Still think there will be a twist here and there before the end so all is not lost.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 28, 2014)

LiamO said:


> That is very cruel... and also very funny. Felt sorry for Gerard though.
> 
> I hope there is a twist or two left in this yet - just so his cock-up is not seen as the defining moment of the season.


I think it's the outstretched arm just as he goes over which makes it truly tragic. I can see that sequence being poured over in slow motion by talking heads in retrospectives yet to come, complete with overly-dramatic music.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2014)

mack said:


> Still think there will be a twist here and there before the end so all is not lost.



Up the Toffees


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Gosh, the bitters where quiet for a while.



We were still catching our breath after laughing at Rogers spitting the dummy so hard.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 28, 2014)

I was quiet keen to see Liverpool win the league but feel less so since Rogers bleating about parked buses.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 28, 2014)

Twitter seems to have a few comments about some Chelsea fans who apparently spat on the Hillsborough memorial getting a rather short, sharp reminder of their stupidity.


----------



## tommers (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## agricola (Apr 28, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> Twitter seems to have a few comments about some Chelsea fans who apparently spat on the Hillsborough memorial getting a rather short, sharp reminder of their stupidity.



Outrageous, if true.  There seems to be quite a bit of photographic evidence of Chelsea fans getting attacked whilst not being near the Hillsborough memorial, mind; plus there was the incidents against Hull and City fans earlier in the year.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 28, 2014)

agricola said:


> Outrageous, if true.  There seems to be quite a bit of photographic evidence of Chelsea fans getting attacked whilst not being near the Hillsborough memorial, mind; plus there was the incidents against Hull and City fans earlier in the year.



In fairness if anyone did spit on that memorial any RS in the vicinity would be well justified in pointing out the error of his ways.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm a bit sceptical about that story, surely ANY football fan could not be that stupid -- in plain sight within the view of Liverpool fans? Somewhat hard to believe IMO.

Must have been an infuriating game to watch for anyone wanting Liverpool to win (that included me as a neutral but who was favouring Liverpool). Chelsea did exactly what they needed to do and defended better than I've seen any team do this season -- frustrating!

That Gerrard error though! Painful to watch.


----------



## agricola (Apr 28, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> In fairness if anyone did spit on that memorial any RS in the vicinity would be well justified in pointing out the error of his ways.



Indeed, but I have a hard time believing that it is true.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 28, 2014)

I think Liverpool (Rogers) got that totally wrong after the first 20 minutes.  Why so gung-ho when a draw would have been fine?  They've put themselves in the shit here.

Fair enough they're designed to score goals and especially so in the first half it seems but after 15-20 minutes they should have backed off a bit and...if not going to a plan B then adjusting the plan A.

Rogers complained about us parking the bus....has he seen us play in Europe the last few years?  We try to grind out wins and draws by frustrating the opposition...it's what we do and we're really good at it.  We've done it against the best out there the last few years.   What was he expecting?

However, you're still in with a very decent shout of the league and this will be something you can learn from.  You're going to need to learn from that game, both using those tactics and combating them, for next year.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 28, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> We were still catching our breath after laughing at Rogers spitting the dummy so hard.


I must admit, its been strange going through the year with most of the posts on this thread being by Liverpool fans.

Are Neverton going to do us a favour v city or are they just going to roll over and forget about top 4.?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 28, 2014)

DexterTCN said:


> I think Liverpool (Rogers) got that totally wrong after the first 20 minutes.  Why so gung-ho when a draw would have been fine?  They've put themselves in the shit here.


 
I think we were doing okay, right up to the 48th minute. If Gerrard hadn't slipped I think that could easily have been a 0-0 draw.



DexterTCN said:


> Fair enough they're designed to score goals and especially so in the first half it seems but after 15-20 minutes they should have backed off a bit and...if not going to a plan B then adjusting the plan A.
> 
> Rogers complained about us parking the bus....has he seen us play in Europe the last few years?  We try to grind out wins and draws by frustrating the opposition...it's what we do and we're really good at it.  We've done it against the best out there the last few years.   What was he expecting?
> 
> However, you're still in with a very decent shout of the league and this will be something you can learn from.  You're going to need to learn from that game, both using those tactics and combating them, for next year.


 
Good points. Definitely a learning curve for the team and Rodgers in particular. I think when we sign a few more top players we might have more options for a plan B. I think Chelsea are the only team in the league who could have got that result against us at Anfield on current form. Fair play to you lot. You certainly ground out that win.


----------



## agricola (Apr 28, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Are Neverton going to do us a favour v city or are they just going to roll over and forget about top 4.?


----------



## scifisam (Apr 28, 2014)

My GF's a Liverpool fan so we've been watching, and God, that last goal was embarrassing. Even I could have walked the ball into the goal there.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 28, 2014)

Hope to god Everton can do us a favour not over till it's over!


----------



## Sunray (Apr 28, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I think we were doing okay, right up to the 48th minute. If Gerrard hadn't slipped I think that could easily have been a 0-0 draw.



Very true.   I would have gone 5-4-1 and watched that peter out to nothing.  Chelsea weren't going to stretch for more than 0-0, surprised they didn't play it into the corner from the kick off!  Looking for the counter and that really about it.

Our defense is the problem and it was rubbed into their faces big time by Chelsea. How does a slip by a defensive midfielder mean its a one on one? Might be able to out score other teams but not against a team with only 26 goals against this season.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 28, 2014)

you boys better hope fat sam doesn't suddenly work out to put a winning team together.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 28, 2014)

A reminder what Gerrard helped do and while he never has to buy a drink in his lifetime.


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2014)

Brendan has gone from 7th in his first season to still in the title race at the death in his second. Fair fucks to him he's the best manager in the league.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 29, 2014)

Citeh to have three premier league points taken off them for breach of FFP rules

*Manchester City and PSG breach Uefa FFP rules*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27198306


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 29, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Citeh to have three premier league points taken off them for breach of FFP rules
> 
> *Manchester City and PSG breach Uefa FFP rules*
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27198306



If only...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 29, 2014)

All gone a bit quiet at Anfield. I reckon we need to score at least 13 goals in the next two games to win the league.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> reckon we need to score at least 13 goals in the next two games to win the league.



Assuming City score no more that is.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 29, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Assuming City score no more that is.


 
That's allowing them to increase their goal difference by four over their next three games. What would happen in the event of two teams having the same goal difference? They beat us at the Etihad 2-1, and we beat them 3-2. Would that have any bearing on matters?


----------



## N_igma (Apr 29, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> That's allowing them to increase their goal difference by four over their next three games. What would happen in the event of two teams having the same goal difference? They beat us at the Etihad 2-1, and we beat them 3-2. Would that have any bearing on matters?



Game of rock, scissors, papers best 3 out of 5 iirc.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

I would want to see them fight


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2014)

strung out said:


>



Wondering how he can become a better feminist on one thread and posting up pictures of Ryan Giggs on this one.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 29, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I would want to see them fight



the whole teams or just the managers?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> the whole teams or just the managers?



Rodgers would take Pellegrini to the fucking cleaners  

Dunno about the team fight though?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 29, 2014)

How we've all missed the bitters witty repartee.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 29, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> How we've all missed the bitters witty repartee.


They are quite funny at times though. The only problem I've found is consistently as a collective they can't laugh at themselves when it goes tits up for them. This is where I often find Bluenoses so similar to Manure fans.  I suppose that's what happens when you now your history tells you you've been the second best team in city for so long. They forget to laugh at themselves


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 29, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Rodgers would take Pellegrini to the fucking cleaners
> 
> Dunno about the team fight though?


I think he should take him to the barbers first


----------



## Corax (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm here to confess to managerial jealousy. Not many Spurs fans were in agreement, but when we sacked Twitchy, Rodgers was my first choice. Reading about the way he'd schooled himself in coaching and management totally convinced me that he was the real deal. Martinez was my second choice.

The 'I told you so' feeling doesn't much alleviate the pain of seeing both their success. 

Rather your mob winning it than the Nomads or the cash clubs though.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

Corax said:
			
		

> I'm here to confess to managerial jealousy. Not many Spurs fans were in agreement, but when we sacked Twitchy, Rodgers was my first choice. Reading about the way he'd schooled himself in coaching and management totally convinced me that he was the real deal. Martinez was my second choice.
> 
> The 'I told you so' feeling doesn't much alleviate the pain of seeing both their success.
> 
> Rather your mob winning it than the Nomads or the cash clubs though.



Still. Never mind eh? Should have a good season with Moyes.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

Hear Real Madrid rumoured to be offering £70m for Suarez... 

I would take £50m and Bale maybe?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 29, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Hear Real Madrid rumoured to be offering £70m for Suarez...
> 
> I would take £50m and Bale maybe?



Haven't they got enough star players, the cunts.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 29, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Haven't they got enough star players, the cunts.



Clearly not judging by tonight's game. Barely scraping wins away from home against Sunday league sides like Bayern Munich.


----------



## Corax (Apr 29, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Still. Never mind eh? Should have a good season with Moyes.


Rumours abounding about FdB. We could certainly do worse... 

I'm still hoping we aim high and try for a Ramos/Santini co-manager dream team though.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> How we've all missed the bitters witty repartee.



As badly as Gerrard missed the ball on Sunday?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 29, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> They are quite funny at times though. The only problem I've found is consistently as a collective they can't laugh at themselves when it goes tits up for them. This is where I often find Bluenoses so similar to Manure fans.  I suppose that's what happens when you now your history tells you you've been the second best team in city for so long. They forget to laugh at themselves



Perhaps if you actually cracked a joke we might laugh. Go on, give it a try.... You never know.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps if you actually cracked a joke we might laugh. Go on, give it a try.... You never know.


Just for you 

A Burglary Was Recently Committed at Everton’s Ground and The Entire Contents of the Trophy Room Were Stolen. The Police are Looking for a Man With a Blue Carpet!

What is the difference between a tea bag and an everton fan? A tea bag stays in the cup longer!

What happens when Everton win the league? You turn off the playstation.

Q: What do you call 5 Everton fans standing ear to ear? 
A: A wind tunnel. 


*Career Day* 
It's career day in primary school where each student talks about what their dad does. Little Johnny is last, and finally the teacher calls on him to talk about his dad. Johnny comes to the front of the class. 'My daddy is a dancer at a gay bar. He takes off his clothes for other men, and if they pay him enough money, he goes into the alley and performs sexual acts on them.' The teacher is shocked, and she calls for an early recess for the rest of the class. She sits down with Johnny and asks him if this is really true about his dad. Johnny says; 'No, but I was too embarrassed to say he played for Everton.' 

*Reckless Driver* 
A Liverpool fan liked to amuse himself by scaring every Everton supporter he saw strutting down the street in an obnoxious Everton jersey. He would swerve his van as if to hit them, then swerve back just missing them. One day while driving along, he saw a priest. He thought he would do a good deed, so he pulled over and asked the priest, "Where are you going, Father?" "I'm going to give Mass at St. Francis church, about two miles down the road," replied the priest. "Climb in, Father. I'll give you a lift!" The priest climbed into the passenger seat, and they continued down the road. Suddenly, the driver saw an Everton supporter walking down the road, and he instinctively swerved as if to hit him. But, as usual, he swerved back onto the road just in time. Even though he was certain that he had missed the guy, he still heard a loud THUD. not knowing where the noise came from, he glanced in his mirrors but still didn't see anything. He then remembered the priest, and he turned to the priest and said, "sorry Father, I almost hit that Everton supporter." "That's OK," replied the priest "I got him with the door." 

*Steven Pienaar *
Steven Pienaar walks into a sperm donor bank in London... "I'd like to donate some sperm" he says to the receptionist. "Certainly Sir" replies the receptionist, "have you donated before?". "Yes" replies Steven "you should have my details on your computer". "Oh yes, I've found your details" says the receptionist "but I see you're going to need help. Shall I call your wife for you?" "Why do I need help?" asks Steven. The receptionist replies "Well, it says on your record that you're a useless wanker...." 

*Primary *
A Primary school teacher explains to her class that she is an Everton supporter. She asks her students to raise their hands if they were Everton supporters, too. Not really knowing what a Everton supporter was, but wanting to be like their teacher, hands explode into the air. There is, however, one exception. A girl named Mary has not gone along with the crowd. The teacher asks her why she has decided to be different. "Because I'm not an Everton fan." "Then," asks the teacher, "what are you?" "Why I'm proud to be a Liverpool supporter.", boasts the little girl. The teacher is a little perturbed now, her face slightly red. She asks Mary why she is a Liverpool supporter. "Well, My Dad and Mom are Liverpool supporters, and I'm a Liverpool fan, too!" The teacher is now angry. "That's no reason," she says loudly. "What if your mom was a moron, and your dad was a moron, What would you be then?" A pause, and a smile. "Then," says Mary, "I'd be a Everton supporter." 

There was an old one my old fella used to tell us about someone hanging himself in the Kop and them quickly cutting him down before he turned blue but I can't remember how it goes. 

Have a nice day now.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 30, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Just for you
> 
> A Burglary Was Recently Committed at Everton’s Ground and The Entire Contents of the Trophy Room Were Stolen. The Police are Looking for a Man With a Blue Carpet!
> 
> ...



OK now I understand why you think Everton fans can't laugh at themselves. About as entertaining as watching Chelsea away.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Just for you
> 
> A Burglary Was Recently Committed at Everton’s Ground and The Entire Contents of the Trophy Room Were Stolen. The Police are Looking for a Man With a Blue Carpet!
> 
> ...



You see that's the thing about jokes, I prefer them to be funny, but each to their own of course.  

Q: What does an Liverpool supporter and a bottle of beer have in common?
A: They’re both empty from the neck up.

Q: Which sexual position produces the ugliest children?
A: Ask a Kopite.

Q: Why are Everton jokes getting dumber and dumber?
A: Because Kopites have started making them up themselves


Or

Good to see you cut and pasted from jokes4us....


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 30, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> Good to see you cut and pasted from jokes4us....


I thought the Pienaar one was good 

Q. What's bitter and sniffs round the Liverpool thread?


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 30, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> I thought the Pienaar one was good
> 
> Q. What's bitter and sniffs round the Liverpool thread?


Is Houllier back?


----------



## Mungy (May 2, 2014)

i liked the reckless driver and the trophy room.
the one with mom in it would have been funny if it hadn't highlighted with the word "mom" that liverpool supporters aren't local


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2014)

So how many goals do they need? Will twelve be enough over two games or aim for sixteen just to be sure?


----------



## Ted Striker (May 4, 2014)

I remember 9-0.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> So how many goals do they need? Will twelve be enough over two games or aim for sixteen just to be sure?



5-0 against Palace and 8-0 against Newcastle.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 4, 2014)

I'm giving our defence too much credit. 6-2 against Palace and 12-3 against Newcastle.


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2014)

When is Henderson back?


----------



## JTG (May 4, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Just for you
> 
> A Burglary Was Recently Committed at Everton’s Ground and The Entire Contents of the Trophy Room Were Stolen. The Police are Looking for a Man With a Blue Carpet!
> 
> ...


homophobia lol


----------



## friedaweed (May 4, 2014)

JTG said:


> homophobia lol


At a long stretch  but kudos to you


----------



## N_igma (May 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> When is Henderson back?



Last game of the season.

It'll be truly remarkable if we win now however City have slipped up at home recently never say never.


----------



## Voley (May 4, 2014)

I think yesterday was the last chance for City to slip up realistically. I was very hopeful after Barkley scored that fucking beaut of a goal mind. If Joe Hart hadn't got an important touch to that shot from Pienaar was it(?) things might have been different. It's a season that's been defined by twists so you never know but I think it's City's now.


----------



## mack (May 4, 2014)

I think the fat lady may have started her first verse...I'm not terribly upset..we've had a great season, played arguably the most attractive football in Europe, I'll remember this campaign for a long long time.

The lads are coming to my neck of the woods tomorrow, tickets are like gold dust unfortunately so I'll just shout from my garden whilst watching on the lappy

Meanwhile Rafa won the copa Italia last night, quite impressed with Napoli, was a shame they got knocked out of the Champions league even after getting 12 points.

Suso managed to get himself sent off today in a 3-2 win and good ole momo sissoko helped levante to a 2-0 win against athletico Madrid.

Forgot to add Chelsea fans booing at the end of their game against Norwich.. Such classless cunts.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> I'm giving our defence too much credit. 6-2 against Palace and 12-3 against Newcastle.



Just looking at the odds... 

Saw 70/1 for a 1-6 Liverpool away win so this 2-6 prediction is shaky in the bookies eyes.


----------



## Dandred (May 5, 2014)

It's going to be a hard game. The high we've been riding has crashed, we've done fucking amazing and should be bloody proud of ourselves. This will be a tough game. Puilis is a cunt.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Just looking at the odds...
> 
> Saw 70/1 for a 1-6 Liverpool away win so this 2-6 prediction is shaky in the bookies eyes.



After some thought, I reckon it's going to be either a draw or a win to them. Think that Chelsea game may have knocked the stuffing out of us. On the other hand, I will be on the edge of my seat for the full 95 minutes urging us on to glorious victory!!


----------



## DrRingDing (May 5, 2014)

Right, who's got a decent stream?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 5, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> After some thought, I reckon it's going to be either a draw or a win to them. Think that Chelsea game may have knocked the stuffing out of us. On the other hand, I will be on the edge of my seat for the full 95 minutes urging us on to glorious victory!!



I predict a hat-trick from Gerrard.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2014)

Need to double their goals per minute


----------



## DrRingDing (May 5, 2014)

0-3 

Now that with Gerrard's hattrick the Premiership is back on!


----------



## DrRingDing (May 5, 2014)

fucksake


----------



## N_igma (May 5, 2014)

What the fuck!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 5, 2014)

Just took a look at the BBC text feed


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 5, 2014)

lolololololol


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 5, 2014)

All over.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2014)

I was right about our defence.


----------



## N_igma (May 5, 2014)

Next season...


----------



## agricola (May 5, 2014)

Game of Thrones has a lot to answer for, there wasnt even that much Missandei in it either.


----------



## Badgers (May 5, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2014)

Ah well. I don't think we could have put 10 past Newcastle on Sunday anyway. No one can accuse us of playing boring football, that's for sure.


----------



## big eejit (May 5, 2014)

#blameliverpool


----------



## DexterTCN (May 5, 2014)

Footballer of the year?  Cry-baby of the year, more like.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 5, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> A*h well. I don't think we could have put 10 past Newcastle on Sunday anyway*. No one can accuse us of playing boring football, that's for sure.



yes you could


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2014)

not-bono-ever said:


> yes you could



Maybe. But they'd have scored 6 or 7, too.


----------



## poului (May 5, 2014)

Easy to coach a team to defend, is it Brendan?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2014)

poului said:


> Easy to coach a team to defend, is it Brendan?



Yes, if you constantly keep 9 men in defence.


----------



## poului (May 5, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Yes, if you constantly keep 9 men in defence.



Shame he didn't get his team to do it then seeing as it's apparently so easy. Given that it's now cost him the title.


----------



## magneze (May 5, 2014)

Wtf. Can't believe that. Could have been 6-0+ at one point. Just about held on.

Cmon Villa


----------



## Gingerman (May 5, 2014)

WTF happened there ???? stopped watching at 3-0,just saw the result


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2014)

That was a fucking great game of footy that. Fuck the gloating bitters and the wankers having a giggle. I'm really proud of my team this season and if anything has made me most happy its the fact that the team has made the fans believe again. 

Personally the highlights of this season for me are Manure turning shit, The Toffees carrying on regardless and Us finally looking like we have a team of players who want to play for the club and not just themselves. For that we can thank the manager


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2014)

poului said:


> Shame he didn't get his team to do it then seeing as it's apparently so easy. Given that it's now cost him the title.



Losing against Chelsea cost us the title. Tonight was a valiant attempt to increase our goal difference. Shame Suarez wasn't quite in the form he's been in all season.


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> That was a fucking great game of footy that. Fuck the gloating bitters and the wankers having a giggle. I'm really proud of my team this season and if anything has made me most happy its the fact that the team has made the fans believe again.
> 
> Personally the highlights of this season for me are Manure turning shit, The Toffees carrying on regardless and Us finally looking like we have a team of players who want to play for the club and not just themselves. For that we can thank the manager



Finishing 2nd like Houllier and Benitez did years before....

That said don't be too sure City won't fuck up.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> Finishing 2nd like Houllier and Benitez did years before....
> 
> That said don't be too sure City won't fuck up.



Nah, no way are City going to lose any matches now. 2nd is probably fair for us this season. Amazing attack, but let down by some shocking defending. It's was fun while it lasted though. Best buck our defensive ideas up if we want to get anywhere in the Champion's League. Lots of food for thought for Brendan.


----------



## TitanSound (May 5, 2014)

If you manage to shore up your defence and keep your strike force intact, I can see no reason why they cannot win it next year.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 5, 2014)

It would have been nice to see Liverpool win the title this year. Sadly, I think this was their best chance. Man City and Chelsea will only be stronger next season.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> Finishing 2nd like Houllier and Benitez did years before....
> 
> That said don't be too sure City won't fuck up.


At the beginning of this season pal most people laughed at the prospect of us getting back into the champions league. A bit like you lot were written off when the Moyesiah left and tried to drag his rats away Kens sinking ship. 

In the end. The trilogy of club, players and fans has come through for us on both sides of the park again and I dare say you'd love to be fucking second . I think we've done very well against the Manure, Chelski, and Sheik Ya Booti Citeh's millions this year... both of us.

Citeh might fuck up but personally I didn't think for one minute this was our season, who in their right mind would? I'm on the phone trying to console my 22 yr old son who's almost ready to end it all  What I do love though is this season has been one of the best for entertainment that we've had for a while. 

Like I said. I'm quite proud of what we've achieved with what we've had which is how you must feel every year


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> At the beginning of this season pal most people laughed at the prospect of us getting back into the champions league. A bit like you lot were written off when the Moyesiah left and tried to drag his rats away Kens sinking ship.
> 
> In the end. The trilogy of club, players and fans has come through for us on both sides of the park again and I dare say you'd love to be fucking second . I think we've done very well against the Manure, Chelski, and Sheik Ya Booti Citeh's millions this year... both of us.
> 
> ...



In fairness if we'd spent £239 million over the past 4 years i'd be a bit miffed with 2nd.


----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2014)

I think Liverpool could be stronger too next season. 
Anyway c'mon villa


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 5, 2014)

Losing Henderson really cost us.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> In fairness if we'd spent £239 million over the past 4 years i'd be a bit miffed with 2nd.


If you'd spent £239 million over the last 4 years I'd be miffed too


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2014)

Humberto said:


> I think Liverpool could be stronger too next season.
> Anyway c'mon villa



If that defence is given a bit more discipline and maybe a bit more back up and the rest of the team are kept then there's no doubt they will improve.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 5, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> In fairness if we'd spent £239 million over the past 4 years i'd be a bit miffed with 2nd.


Citys owner has spent close to a billion.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Losing Henderson really cost us.


----------



## Gingerman (May 5, 2014)

Conceded more league goals than Hull and Palace this season.....


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Citys owner has spent close to a billion.



We know, and all clubs would spend that money if they had it.


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2014)

That Liverpool defence needs a bit more bite in it.... Can Suarez defend I wonder?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> That Liverpool defence needs a bit more bite in it.... Can Suarez defend I wonder?



They asked him to defend against Newcastle next match and look at his reaction.


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Citys owner has spent close to a billion.


Everton spent £22 on a basket, a womans dressing up outfit, some black and white humbugs and got someone to pay £1,400 every week for the privilege of throwing said sweets at their fans. They then went on to sell their best muppet Fellaini for £27.5 million so Bill Kenright could have a breast reduction.

They're a bit like Murphys but Bitter 

They've had a great season pound for pound


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Everton spent £22 on a basket, a womans dressing up outfit, some black and white humbugs and got someone to pay £1,400 every week for the privilege of throwing said sweets at their fans. They then went on to sell their best muppet Fellaini for £27.5 million so Bill Kenright could have a breast reduction.
> 
> They're a bit like Murphys but Bitter
> 
> They've had a great season pound for pound



https://vine.co/v/M6MtJ3gTePl


----------



## tommers (May 5, 2014)

Not so keen on the cameras tonight eh Stevie?


----------



## friedaweed (May 5, 2014)

tommers said:


> Not so keen on the cameras tonight eh Stevie?


I think he was pushing them away from Muttley actually. I think that (The tears under the shirt) was the theatrical start of Gnashers close season "It's all about me" departure attempts and media whoring again for the summer break


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2014)

Ouch......


----------



## BCBlues (May 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> I think he was pushing them away from Muttley actually. I think that (The tears under the shirt) was the theatrical start of Gnashers close season "It's all about me" departure attempts and media whoring again for the summer break



I thought that too. I'd even go so far as to say gnasher might have been laughing under that shirt at how bad the dippers defence was tonight.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 5, 2014)

I'm sorry, but that was schoolboy stuff from Liverpool.  Sturridge's not celebrating & urging back to the halfway line, Suarez wrestling the ball off the keeper for a quick kickoff;  what the hell were they thinking, "we can get 6 more and make up the goal difference"?

That thought should never have been in there to start with but it had to go after Palace got 1 back.  But no, let's get Skrtel on the left wing instead


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 5, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I'm sorry, but that was schoolboy stuff from Liverpool.  Sturridge's not celebrating & urging back to the halfway line, Suarez wrestling the ball off the keeper for a quick kickoff;  what the hell were they thinking, "we can get 6 more and make up the goal difference"?



I think that's exactly what they were thinking. Didn't quite work out as planned though.


----------



## Gingerman (May 5, 2014)

Shoulda borrowed this from Jose at 3-0 up....


----------



## Fedayn (May 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> If you'd spent £239 million over the last 4 years I'd be miffed too



Carragher talking about you needing 4 or 5 new players and that the summer signings, in his opinion might I add, haven't worked. Bit of a harsh view there. This close but needing 4/5 players?


----------



## BCBlues (May 5, 2014)

Fedayn said:


> Carragher talking about you needing 4 or 5 new players and that the summer signings, in his opinion might I add, haven't worked. Bit of a harsh view there. This close but needing 4/5 players?



They should have asked Jamie Redknapp, he knows everything about football


----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2014)

The title race is certainly not over by a long way'


----------



## Sunray (May 6, 2014)

It was over by losing to Chelsea.

But the hard reality is, conceding goals like confetti lost it. Imaging having Chelsea's defence, would have won the league by the end of Janurary.

Against Palace tried too hard got too tired and conceded goals because of it. The defence had played very well,  one of the best I've seen for some time,  till the last 10 minutes,  got ragged and conceded. Whole team looked fucked.

Can be the fittest player in the world but adrenaline will tire you out mentally long before the body says it's done.   When the brain's got nothing left, all goes a bit weird, what was simple suddenly isn't.  Then panic kicks in which of course makes it worse, if you're already running on empty.

3-0 becomes 3-3

The pressure has got to them all, including Brendan Rodgers.  All I hope is they all learn from it. 

Great season. Amazing to watch.


----------



## Batboy (May 6, 2014)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> I'm sorry, but that was schoolboy stuff from Liverpool.  Sturridge's not celebrating & urging back to the halfway line, Suarez wrestling the ball off the keeper for a quick kickoff;  what the hell were they thinking, "we can get 6 more and make up the goal difference"?
> 
> That thought should never have been in there to start with but it had to go after Palace got 1 back.  But no, let's get Skrtel on the left wing instead



That's bang on, I couldn't believe what I was watching, Rodgers has described it as Roy of the Rovers Football and that's a befitting analogy of what happened last night and Gerrard is the epitome of that description, he is Roy of the Rovers.

I see this stuff every week in community football, Liverpool players need to start thinking with their heads and not their hearts, otherwise they are going to win fuck all. Rodgers needs to take responsibility for this. The Liverpool defence have been leaking goals all season, it was there for everyone to see, he should of fixed it.

49 goals conceded would be the worst in premiership history for a team to win the league and that includes when they were playing 42 games.

I could also draw a parallel with the youth team I run. We have just won the league by one point. The first half of the season we conceded 30 goals and scored 57, In the second half of the season we conceded 11 and scored 47. Had we not tightened the defence up by both tactical switching and Instilling better discipline, we would not of won our league, the runners up conceded just 19 goals all season. The stats tell it all.


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2014)

Probably the most memorable come back after being three nil down I can remember


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2014)

Yep fabulous comeback. The best from 3-0 down in living memory, in my opinion.


----------



## Dandred (May 6, 2014)

Only ourselves to blame for that. 

Shown our inexperience in the last two games now. 

It's been an amazing season though.


----------



## DRINK? (May 6, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Probably the most memorable come back after being three nil down I can remember


 
crystanbul


----------



## belboid (May 6, 2014)

strung out said:


> Yep fabulous comeback. The best from 3-0 down in living memory, in my opinion.


bollocks.  Tranmere's comeback from 3-0 down after 60 mins to beat Southampton 4-3, thus setting up a 6th (5th?) round tie with Liverpool was even better.


----------



## strung out (May 6, 2014)

Ok, the best 3-3 draw after coming back from 3-0 down in living memory. I really can't think of any better.


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2014)

I was also a bit suspicious of that air kick by Moses when he had an open goal


----------



## Mungy (May 6, 2014)

feel sorry for my redshite friends as it looks like the title has slipped through their fingers. but, it isn't over just yet, there is still time for city to fluff their lines - if you'd have told me a couple of weeks ago that the redshites would have given up a three goal lead in the last fifteen minutes or so of a match, i would have said, nah, it'd never happen.


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2014)

Just imagine if Villa win tonight,this thread will go into meltdown


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2014)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Just imagine if Villa win tonight,this thread will go into meltdown



*unsubcribes*


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2014)

City are going to draw, just to be annoying, aren't they?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 7, 2014)

belboid said:


> City are going to draw, just to be annoying, aren't they?



No.


----------



## twistedAM (May 7, 2014)

100 goals...would have been happier with 99 as I had Jovetic to score the last goal

But that's shown young Brendan how to do it. Pellegrini has been clever in the last three games, dropping Fernandinho and bringing in the more defensive Garcia. Still scored 9 in 3 games.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 7, 2014)

At least it shows our result against Palace wasn't that important. Even if we'd won 5-0 we'd still be 8 behind on goal difference. Chelsea was the match that we lost the title with. Stevie G will be having nightmares about that for the rest of his life, poor bastard.


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2014)

So it all comes down to us.   If you beg us we might see what we can do.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 7, 2014)

tommers said:


> So it all comes down to us.   If you beg us we might see what we can do.



It would be funny if Carrol and Downing helped Liverpool to win the title, but I really can't see it happening. City will probably put three or four past you. Thanks for the thought though.


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2014)

Maybe if Gerrard says sorry for those nasty things he said?  "I'm really sorry for implying that West Ham cheated and I'd like to say that I am a liar as well.  And I smell.  Of poo."

Worth a shot I reckon.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 7, 2014)

tommers said:


> So it all comes down to us.   If you beg us we might see what we can do.


Well you did win the World Cup..


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> It would be funny if Carrol and Downing helped Liverpool to win the title, but I really can't see it happening. City will probably put three or four past you. Thanks for the thought though.



That's what they said in 2007, and 1994 or whenever that was.  And when we played Chelsea.

But not many other times tbf.


----------



## mack (May 7, 2014)

Let's clutch at straws by belivieving city will play for a draw..and Big Andy assisted by Gerrard's best mate Nolan will send the title our way..1-0


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2014)

City won't play for the draw.

We will though. 

0-0 away to Chelsea this season.  There's your straw to clutch at.


----------



## tommers (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2014)

twistedAM said:


> 100 goals...would have been happier with 99 as I had Jovetic to score the last goal
> 
> But that's shown young Brendan how to do it. Pellegrini has been clever in the last three games, dropping Fernandinho and bringing in the more defensive Garcia. Still scored 9 in 3 games.


Looked out of it when Liverpool beat them 3-2 and they drew with Sunderland 3 weeks ago,papers were criticising Pellegrini for underachieving this season,looks like he's going to have the last laugh......


----------



## Gingerman (May 7, 2014)

Andy Carroll preparing for the Citeh match.........


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 8, 2014)




----------



## tommers (May 8, 2014)

Gerrard said:
			
		

> “It was a very tricky game. We got a bit more than we expected – a hot dressing room, a dry pitch and the bus had to park a mile away,”
> 
> “I think they tried everything to upset us. It was a good test of our character. We needed to prove that we’re capable of fighting for this title and we did that terrifically well.
> 
> ...


----------



## tommers (May 8, 2014)




----------



## sleaterkinney (May 8, 2014)

I'm hopeful that Big Sam will want to make a statement. It's the world cup year and England are going to Brazil _without him_.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 8, 2014)

So, how much are Real Madrid going to give us for Suarez? £80 million maybe?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Corax (May 10, 2014)

tommers said:


>


He's got a career in politics ahead of him if that's any indication.


----------



## friedaweed (May 10, 2014)

Gingerman said:


> Andy Carroll preparing for the Citeh match.........


That really does look like the cover of a Bi-Sex movie


----------



## Betsy (May 10, 2014)

skyscraper101 said:


>


 I really hoped they would do it this year.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

Need one more goal to break the 100 mark today. Suarez needs one more to equal Ian Rush's 32 in 1984 and break the Premier League scoring record. All to play for and secure 2nd place after a fantastic season. Come on you Reds!


----------



## Maggot (May 11, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> It would be funny if Carrol and Downing helped Liverpool to win the title, but I really can't see it happening.


 If Carrol scores it could be worth the £35m Liverpool paid for him.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

Maggot said:


> If Carrol scores it could be worth the £35m Liverpool paid for him.



Well played your lot the other night. Amazing comeback. Like Brendan, I'm still in shock.


----------



## Maggot (May 11, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Well played your lot the other night. Amazing comeback. Like Brendan, I'm still in shock.


I couldn't believe it either. I was prepared for a defeat, just didn't want to get slaughtered. I could have taken it as I want Liverpool to get the title. But couldn't help celebrating that comeback.  I like the way the Palace players were comforting the Liverpool ones after the final whistle.

I'd love to know what the odds were on 3-3 during the game.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

Maggot said:


> I couldn't believe it either. I was prepared for a defeat, just didn't want to get slaughtered. I could have taken it as I want Liverpool to get the title. But couldn't help celebrating that comeback.  I like the way the Palace players were comforting the Liverpool ones after the final whistle.
> 
> I'd love to know what the odds were on 3-3 during the game.



Your supporters were superb. Really lifted the team right back into the match.


----------



## Voley (May 11, 2014)

Yeah Palace were brilliant. I had a 'Wish Drew was here to see this' moment when I was watching it though. I expect that'll be case whenever I hear your lot have done well from now on.


----------



## friedaweed (May 11, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Your supporters were superb. Really lifted the team right back into the match.


Best fans in the prem after ours 

I've got the kids and their mum coming over for a proper roast dinner and an afternoon of the footy on two tellys 

I hope it's exciting till at least half time. Just 45 mins of twists and turns will do and then I'll settle for second place and lashings of gravy 

Best season for donks


----------



## Voley (May 11, 2014)

I'm going round me Mums. She's Liverpool, my Step-Dad's Man City. One game on the box, one on a laptop. Me as ref.


----------



## paninaro (May 11, 2014)

Hope we can make citeh slip up and liverpool snatch it


----------



## strung out (May 11, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Best fans in the prem after ours



Really?! I thought it was commonly held that Liverpool fans were the most insufferable wankers in the whole football league?

#WeGoAgain


----------



## Balbi (May 11, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/football...t-ham-premier-league-title-race-live-football





> *GOAL!!!!!!!!!!! Manchester City 0-1 West Ham (Carroll, 90 min+4):*You couldn't make this stuff up if you tried! Andy Carroll has finally repaid the £35m Liverpool spent on him all those years ago by surely winning them their first Premier League title since 1990! Manchester City's players are on the floor. Vincent Kompany is crying, Joe Hart has a 1000-yard stare on and their fans are all heading for the exits. Somehow they've thrown it away. At Anfield, the Kop is in raptures. Brendan Rodgers doesn't know whether to laugh or cry. Back here, nor does Manuel Pellegrini. This is the most incredible end to a Premier League season since, er, 2012 and City only have themselves to blame. The goal came from one of their own attacks, for crying out loud. With Liverpool hammering Newcastle 15-0, City had to score and were throwing everyone forward in their desperation. Sergio Aguero made some space in the box, 15 yards out, and sent a curling shot towards the top corner, only for Adrian to make his 17th awe-inspiring save of the afternoon. And from there, West Ham went for it. Why not? They have nothing to lose. Stewart Downing charged up the right flank in that devastating style for his; he went past one City player, he went past a second, then a third. He looked up and saw Carroll peeling away from Kompany at the far post and found him with a pinpoint cross. The ball dropped on to Carroll's head and 6ft 4in of brute Geordie force sent it past a stunned Joe Hart and into the top corner! You couldn't make this stuff up if you tried!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 11, 2014)

I've had a punt on West Ham winning 1-0 @ 50/1

Rooting for Liverpool today.


----------



## friedaweed (May 11, 2014)

strung out said:


> Really?! I thought it was commonly held that Liverpool fans were the most insufferable wankers in the whole football league?
> 
> #WeGoAgain


No that's our Sister club across the Park, Bitterton


----------



## tommers (May 11, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I've had a punt on West Ham winning 1-0 @ 50/1
> 
> Rooting for Liverpool today.




50/1!!!  Haha,  nobody gives us a chance do they?


----------



## friedaweed (May 11, 2014)

tommers said:


> 50/1!!!  Haha,  nobody gives us a chance do they?


I do Tommers 

I hope the donkey's tail wags today


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 11, 2014)

I was at the first game of the season against stoke. That seems like it was a million years ago.


----------



## tommers (May 11, 2014)

Whoops.


----------



## scifisam (May 11, 2014)

Christ, this is embarrassing.


----------



## friedaweed (May 11, 2014)

They need a goal head start


----------



## Gingerman (May 11, 2014)

Its his 4th og of the season


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 11, 2014)

lolololol


----------



## Balbi (May 11, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

I prefer


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

100 goals. Not bad.


----------



## magneze (May 11, 2014)

101


----------



## scifisam (May 11, 2014)

Phew! 

If Skrtl gets sold to Man City after this, I'm calling shenanigans. :-D He needs to be sold to somebody, anyway.


----------



## belboid (May 11, 2014)

Oh well, congrats City. Been a great Premier League for a change. 

Shame the other leagues all went shit.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 11, 2014)

Congrats to Liverpool on finishing second, you have had a great season and after Christmas played some stunning football.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

Well, it turned out we needed to win 13 of our last 14 matches and draw 1 to win the League. That would have been a superhuman effort, but congratulations to City. They played cracking football all season and scored some top goals. But more importantly, they defended consistently well, too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 11, 2014)

lol


----------



## Voley (May 11, 2014)

Yeah, well played City. They played some great stuff and held their nerve when it really counted. A fucking great season for us though. I feel more optimistic now than I have done in a long while. Getting second when the target was CL qualification is a great achievement. 

Couple more drinks now, I think. 

YNWA.


----------



## Wilf (May 11, 2014)

Voley said:


> Yeah, well played City. They played some great stuff and held their nerve when it really counted. A fucking great season for us though. I feel more optimistic now than I have done in a long while. Getting second when the target was CL qualification is a great achievement.
> 
> Couple more drinks now, I think.
> 
> YNWA.


Strange that I have to come to a Liverpool thread to congratulate citeh.  Afaik they haven't had a thread on urban all year. Anyway, congrats!


----------



## N_igma (May 11, 2014)

Well played city we'll be back next year to do it properly!


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 11, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Let's just get it over with shall we?
> 
> Aim: CL qualification.



Check



TruXta said:


> Keep Suarez



Well, so far so good. 



TruXta said:


> , strengthen the defense



Still working on that one. 



TruXta said:


> replace Pepe if he leaves.



Some great performances by Mignolet this season, but needs more help from his defence. See above. 



TruXta said:


> BR will stay (happie chappie remember our bet? ), for another season at least.



I think BR is here for a while. Right. Who's going to start the new thread?


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2014)

N_igma said:
			
		

> I won't settle for less than winning the league. I'm not a superstitious man but it's all that cunt Fergie's fault we haven't won it...



N_igma should start the thread


----------



## Badgers (May 11, 2014)

Some good stats in this season. One that caught my eye was that no team has jumped from 7th to 3rd in a season before, let alone to 2nd. 

Pleased with the improvement under Rodgers over the last few years. Did 'dare to dream' this season but would have settled with 4th place at the start of the year. Next year it will be interesting to see how Rodgers and the squad cope with CL and the need to ensure (at least) another top 4 finish. 

Going to be money spent at City and Chelsea for sure. Big changes at Arsenal, Man Utd and Spurs too, although likely not the same budget. Everton and Southampton both have good managers in place so should be solid in the top half/eight places.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Some good stats in this season. One that caught my eye was that no team has jumped from 7th to 3rd in a season before, let alone to 2nd.
> 
> Pleased with the improvement under Rodgers over the last few years. Did 'dare to dream' this season but would have settled with 4th place at the start of the year. Next year it will be interesting to see how Rodgers and the squad cope with CL and the need to ensure (at least) another top 4 finish.
> 
> Going to be money spent at City and Chelsea for sure. Big changes at Arsenal, Man Utd and Spurs too, although likely not the same budget. Everton and Southampton both have good managers in place so should be solid in the top half/eight places.


lies, damned lies, and ...


----------



## Gingerman (May 11, 2014)

Scored more than 100 league goals and conceded 50 this season,fuckin hell


----------



## friedaweed (May 11, 2014)

1  Man City  38 65 86
2  Liverpool *38* *51* *84*
3  Chelsea  38 44 82
4  Arsenal  38 27 79
5  Everton  38 22 72
6  Tottenham  38 4 69
7  Man Utd *38* *21* *64*

Finishing 20 points clear of our real Bitter rivals is plenty enough to celebrate this season 

Well done Citeh


----------



## Welsh lad (May 11, 2014)

City fans celebrating buying another league! Would have been good to see Liverpool win the league if only for the good of football!


----------



## Betsy (May 11, 2014)

I so hoped Liverpool were going to do it in this year especially. It seemed as if it were meant to be. 
Take nothing away from City....they and their 'charming' man(ager) deserved it


----------



## ska invita (May 11, 2014)

.


----------



## Voley (May 12, 2014)

Feel a bit deflated this morning. Not so much because we didn't win, just that it's all over. Although it didn't do my blood pressure any good at all, I enjoyed this season so much. Trying to look forward to the World Cup now - if it's half as exciting as this season's been I'll be happy.


----------



## Favelado (May 12, 2014)

Love you Voley. Sniff. It's all been a bit emotional hasn't it mate?


----------



## mack (May 12, 2014)

Hope we can announce some early summer signings - Lallna would be good for midfield - an experienced premiership defender who will shout and organise (pity Carragher wasn't a two or three years younger - probably would have won the title if he'd been there)

I think Suarez will be off - so two quality strikers needed - one that will compliment Sturridge as he'll now be the main man.

And rumours of a move for Vorm - think Mingy has had it a bit easy this season being unchallenged.

Other than that it'll be interesting to see which if any of our loan players come back, Assisadi has been playing well by all accounts for Stoke, Borini worked his arse off for Sunderland, Wisdom is currently helping Derby to the play off final, Suso and Illori in Spain have had good seasons.

I hope Ibe comes back and can make an impact a la Sterling. And maybe  Rossiter will make the breakthrough this season.

All in all we were not quite ready for the title this year - not sure we'll be ready next either, I think we just need to be consistent and aim for top four again and a good showing in Europe and maybe a decent cup run.


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2014)

mack said:


> I think Suarez will be off - so two quality strikers needed - one that will compliment Sturridge as he'll now be the main man.



I read Real Madrid rumours of a £70m bid for him and no doubt there will be interest but I am not sure if he will go. He stayed through a real low point in his career last season despite offers and seems to have really settled at LFC now. If he went off to a 'money club' then he won't get the playing time he will at LFC, nor will he be part of the CL campaign he was instrument in securing. 

That said if LFC got an offer of £70m for him and picked up Lallana for £25m they would still have £45m to play about with


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> That said if LFC got an offer of £70m for him and picked up Lallana for £25m they would still have £45m to play about with


 
Carroll II?


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Carroll II?



 

I did hear mention of Ashley Cole to Liverpool


----------



## mack (May 12, 2014)

Suarez tweet..

"Hello everyone. First of all I wanted to thank all the fans for supporting me this year, especially the RED FANS. We did everything we could until the last game but the important thing this year was that Liverpool came back in the Champions League!!! Me and my family want to thank you for living unique moments this year. The work done by my teammates and the entire staff of Liverpool has been incredible and I hope everyone enjoyed this year... Thanks again. YNWA!!!!!!!!"

I dunno but I think he stayed on because he didn't have a choice - we were never gonna sell him cheap, tied him up to a new contract and a huge pay bump with a clause if an offer comes in of£70+m he can consider it.  Madrid or even Barca will make an 75 million offer and we'll take it


----------



## mack (May 12, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27371960


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2014)

I for one welcome our new attacking midfielder overlord


----------



## Voley (May 12, 2014)

I hope we do get him. He's been fantastic this season.


----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2014)

Liverpool don't have a problem scoring or creating it's defending that is more of an issue


----------



## Badgers (May 12, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Liverpool don't have a problem scoring or creating it's defending that is more of an issue



More games next season


----------



## Pickman's model (May 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I did hear mention of Ashley Cole to Liverpool


shurely cole to newcastle?


----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2014)

Badgers said:


> More games next season


Six


----------



## belboid (May 12, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Six


may be only three (if they go in the first round of the cups).


----------



## Badgers (May 13, 2014)

Suarez gets the Barclays Player of the Season then  Brenda got the League Managers' Association manager of the year, but was cruelly robbed of the Premier League Manager of the Year by Tony '_flash in the pan_' Pulis


----------



## Sunray (May 13, 2014)

Adam Lallana would be a great addition and is needed as a long term replacement for Steven Gerrard and he would be a great fit for the club. Less about places, more about competing in Europe.  Gerrard has only 2 max 3 seasons left at that level and quality like his is going to be hard to replace.
Ashly Cole, while still a great player is too old and  Its the central defense that needs competition.

i don't see Suarez leaving, if he goes somewhere like Real, they won't have built the entire squad around him, might not even get a game sometimes.  Plus he lost it toward the end of the season, looked like he was trying too hard.  There are times against Chelsea that he had sight of goal and missed when five months ago would have smashed it into the top corner using the back of his head.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 13, 2014)

Sunray said:


> i don't see Suarez leaving, if he goes somewhere like Real, they won't have built the entire squad around him, might not even get a game sometimes.  Plus he lost it toward the end of the season, looked like he was trying too hard.  There are times against Chelsea that he had sight of goal and missed when five months ago would have smashed it into the top corner using the back of his head.


 
I think he'll go if Madrid offer enough money. Tough decision for him though.


----------



## Sunray (May 13, 2014)

http://www.goal.com/en-sg/news/3882...drid-need-time-not-big-summer-signings-argues


----------



## steveo87 (May 13, 2014)

I can't see Suarez being sold for anything thwn what Madrid paid for Bale. 
At the end of the day Suarez was given a contract to put and shut up.


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2014)

I don't care where he goes, I just want him out of the Prem.  The way pundits have brushed aside his racism due to his footballing excellence this season has been disgraceful.


----------



## Favelado (May 13, 2014)

Corax said:


> I don't care where he goes, I just want him out of the Prem.  The way pundits have brushed aside his racism due to his footballing excellence this season has been disgraceful.



I think he might have been using a plausible deniabilty strategy or he might have been using the word "negro" the way that people in Latin America use it to each other. Maybe he really was being racist, but maybe not. I'm a bit tired of people being so sure about it though. It's not clear-cut at all.The FA report was totally inconclusive in its evidence and then just found him guilty at the end anyway.

I think he's sneaky, he'd sell his grandma and he might be capable of stooping to all sorts. His "racism" is unproven though. You've fallen for the circus around it.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I think he might have been using a plausible deniabilty strategy or he might have been using the word "negro" the way that people in Latin America use it to each other. Maybe he really was being racist, but maybe not. I'm a bit tired of people being so sure about it though. It's not clear-cut at all.The FA report was totally inconclusive in its evidence and then just found him guilty at the end anyway.
> 
> I think he's sneaky, he'd sell his grandma and he might be capable of stooping to all sorts. His "racism" is unproven though. You've fallen for the circus around it.


Not again...


----------



## Favelado (May 13, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Not again...



Yeah I know.

Look, I'm not saying he's not guilty - the accusations _could_ be largely true - but I just invite anyone to read the FA report in full. Evra and Suárez both come across as awful bullshitters and there's loads of stuff that's inconclusive, plenty more that's ambiguous and I think all we can really say is we don't know.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Yeah I know.
> 
> Look, I'm not saying he's not guilty - the accusations _could_ be largely true - but I just invite anyone to read the FA report in full. Evra and Suárez both come across as awful bullshitters and there's loads of stuff that's inconclusive, plenty more that's ambiguous and I think all we can really say is we don't know.


Even if Suarez said exactly what he claims to have said, it's still racist to address someone as "negro", especially in the context of an argument with someone with a stranger. Even within Uruguayan cultural norms it's racist. (& as an aside,  cultural norms that permit people to be casually addressed as nothing more than their ethnicity are racist, however friendly the intent)


----------



## Corax (May 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I think he might have been using a plausible deniabilty strategy or he might have been using the word "negro" the way that people in Latin America use it to each other. Maybe he really was being racist, but maybe not. I'm a bit tired of people being so sure about it though. It's not clear-cut at all.The FA report was totally inconclusive in its evidence and then just found him guilty at the end anyway.
> 
> I think he's sneaky, he'd sell his grandma and he might be capable of stooping to all sorts. His "racism" is unproven though. You've fallen for the circus around it.


"I kicked you because you're black "

That bit went weirdly under-reported for some reason, with all the focus being on the use of "negrito".  Which I still find pretty inexplicable tbh.

So yeah, that's why I want him gone. And I can honestly promise I'd feel just the same (probably *more*, in fact) if he had a chicken badge on his shirt.


----------



## Favelado (May 13, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Even if Suarez said exactly what he claims to have said, it's still racist to address someone as "negro", especially in the context of an argument with someone with a stranger. Even within Uruguayan cultural norms it's racist. (& as an aside,  cultural norms that permit people to be casually addressed as nothing more than their ethnicity are racist, however friendly the intent)



In the middle of an argument yes, not necessarily as your opening gambit.

I agree that the cultural norms that have lead to this situation are racist. I absolutely agree with that and think it's an important societal point. Maybe an exception in Brazil where people are identified and self-identify as "white" in a way they aren't in Spanish speaking countries (hair-colour being used instead of skin colour which gives a real insight into the racist evolution of it).


----------



## Favelado (May 13, 2014)

Corax said:


> "I kicked you because you're black "
> 
> That bit went weirdly under-reported for some reason, with all the focus being on the use of "negrito".  Which I still find pretty inexplicable tbh.
> 
> So yeah, that's why I want him gone. And I can honestly promise I'd feel just the same (probably *more*, in fact) if he had a chicken badge on his shirt.



That quote is unconfirmed I believe. It was in Evra's testimony and not confirmed by video evidence, and was contradicted by Suárez.


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 13, 2014)

Favelado said:


> In the middle of an argument yes, not necessarily as your opening gambit.
> 
> I agree that the cultural norms that have lead to this situation are racist. I absolutely agree with that and think it's an important societal point. Maybe an exception in Brazil where people are identified and self-identify as "white" in a way they aren't in Spanish speaking countries (hair-colour being used instead of skin colour which gives a real insight into the racist evolution of it).



To a guy he doesn't know that he's having an off the ball tussle with? Nah, not having that. 

Still racist, even if we accept his version of events (which I don't)


----------



## Favelado (May 13, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> To a guy he doesn't know that he's having an off the ball tussle with? Nah, not having that.
> 
> Still racist, even if we accept his version of events (which I don't)



I think "¿Qué te pasa negro/negrito?" could be used in a genuinely conciliatory manner, or equally as likely, in a plausbily deniable racist one. I have a shade of disagreement with you there.

Suárez's testimony appears to be full of lies, as does Evra's.


----------



## Favelado (May 14, 2014)

Anyway Corax can go back to shouting perfectly acceptable racist language on the terraces of his club* and we can talk about NEXT season when we're DEFINITELY winning the league.


Form is temporary (since 1990). Class is permanent.



*I know I know


----------



## Lo Siento. (May 14, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I think "¿Qué te pasa negro/negrito?" could be used in a genuinely conciliatory manner, or equally as likely, in a plausbily deniable racist one. I have a shade of disagreement with you there.
> 
> Suárez's testimony appears to be full of lies, as does Evra's.



Not in that context it couldn't. In any case, it's not Suarez's place to define what Evra is allowed to be offended by (and he clearly was instantly offended) and Suarez never offered an apology to Evra.


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Anyway Corax can go back to shouting perfectly acceptable racist language on the terraces of his club*
> 
> 
> 
> *I know I know


You cheap twatstand! 

  x


----------



## steveo87 (May 14, 2014)

In other up to date football based debate, should John Terry be stripped of the England captaincy after the Wayne Bridge 'affair'?


----------



## mack (May 14, 2014)

Fuck yeah...

Masch to return to the reds?

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/footb...ool-transfers-javier-mascherano-opens-3535526

Would love to have him back - still very quick over 30 yards - and has got a lot better at picking out a long pass or two.


----------



## mack (May 14, 2014)

Nearly £100m earned from this season 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...p-of-the-Premier-League...-earners-table.html


----------



## steveo87 (May 14, 2014)

Not too suprising really, bareing in mind the owners sre willing to market the club any way they can re: that documentary that FOX did last season.
Not mention a lot of liverpool games have been on BT this season


----------



## mack (May 14, 2014)

steveo87 said:


> Not mention a lot of liverpool games have been on BT this season



featured 28 times on BT/Sky

even Cardiff earned £62m - do relegated clubs still get parachute payments when dropping out of the PL?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 14, 2014)

Lo Siento. said:


> Not in that context it couldn't. In any case, it's not Suarez's place to define what Evra is allowed to be offended by (and he clearly was instantly offended) and Suarez never offered an apology to Evra.


Well, Evra voted for him as player of the year the past two seasons running so he doesn't hold a grudge.


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Well, Evra voted for him as player of the year the past two seasons running so he doesn't hold a grudge.


IMO that *proves* nothing about how Evra regards him as a person.  The voting is on skill at kicking a ball around, not ability to be a worthwhile human being. It's perfectly possible that Evra's attitude is that of many - that Suarez is a horrible cunt but a very good footballer. All due respect to Evra if that's the case too; I doubt I'd be able to be so objective if I were him.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 14, 2014)

Corax said:


> IMO that *proves* nothing about how Evra regards him as a person.  The voting is on skill at kicking a ball around, not ability to be a worthwhile human being. It's perfectly possible that Evra's attitude is that of many - that Suarez is a horrible cunt but a very good footballer. All due respect to Evra if that's the case too; I doubt I'd be able to be so objective if I were him.


And what do you make of Sterling and Sturridge getting on with him and vice-versa?


----------



## Wilf (May 14, 2014)

FFS, even the club have moved on from the team suarez T-shirts, didn't think we'd have to start getting back into this shit on here.


----------



## Sunray (May 15, 2014)

Rogers is looking to offload

Lago Aspas, Luis Alberto, José Reina, Fabio Borini, Oussama Assaidi, Suso, Sebastián Coates and Martin Kelly's.  Perhaps Agger as he doesn't seem to get a game when fit.

Also Victor Moses and Aly Cissokho will not be retained after their respective loan spells from Chelsea and Valencia,  

Ten players.  I suppose they don't get a game but the squad is thin now.  This could be a dangerous game with the CL on the horizon.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2014)

I thought Borini might be brought back


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 15, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Rogers is looking to offload
> 
> Lago Aspas, Luis Alberto, José Reina, Fabio Borini, Oussama Assaidi, Suso, Sebastián Coates and Martin Kelly's.  Perhaps Agger as he doesn't seem to get a game when fit.
> 
> ...


 
It's understandable. I'd swap all ten for five world class players.


----------



## Sunray (May 15, 2014)

Realistically, only get 2-3 at best.  Need 2 world class defenders.


----------



## Badgers (May 17, 2014)

Emre Can?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

You won nothing.


----------



## belboid (May 18, 2014)

Excepts hearts and minds


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Stats and stuff 

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/163149-45-records-from-an-unforgettable-season


----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> You won nothing.



Deary me. What are you like when you lose? Is this your way of celebrating?

Oh, by the way.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 18, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Deary me. What are you like when you lose? Is this your way of celebrating?
> 
> Oh, by the way.
> 
> View attachment 54117


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Gloating does not suit you Dexter Deadwood

Great season for AFC and LFC. Although LFC did not win a cup they have a better recent record than AFC. AFC finished two places adrift of LFC in the premier league but they are both in the Champions League next year.

Let's focus on the real specialist in failure and his money squad eh?


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 18, 2014)

Adios Luis Suarez! 

*Transfer news: Luis Suarez reportedly set to be subject of £100m battle between Real Madrid and Barcelona *

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...etween-real-madrid-and-barcelona-9392213.html


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Adios Luis Suarez!



I would take a fee plus player package.........

£20m and Messi 
£30m and Ronaldo 
£50 and Bale 

Really don't want him to go of course  
Not just for the goals/games but he seems to have been very influential at LFC on the pitch, training and with the young players.


----------



## Badgers (May 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Emre Can?



The lad looks decent on the ball. 



http://www.caughtoffside.com/2014/0...nderkid-emre-can-according-to-german-sources/



> Liverpool Complete €12m Signing of Bundesliga Wonderkid Emre Can



Complete?


----------



## Sunray (May 20, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Adios Luis Suarez!
> 
> *Transfer news: Luis Suarez reportedly set to be subject of £100m battle between Real Madrid and Barcelona *
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...etween-real-madrid-and-barcelona-9392213.html



I've no reason to think Suarez will leave. The owners have proved they are very hard nosed business men and know the value of their players to success.   Release clauses exist but as Arsenal found out last season don't mean shit if they don't want to release him.

He has champions league football and could make a 1/2 decent stab at the title next season. Gets to play every game. Up and coming team.

eta: http://www.espnfc.com/news/story/_/id/1823698/luis-suarez-no-plans-leave-liverpool?cc=5739


----------



## mack (May 22, 2014)

Suarez has fucked his knee..might not be fit enough to start the WC 

Should Brenda fly out with a get well card and some grapes.. Just so that he knows we all appreciate and love him? 

Be a real shame if he can't play.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2014)

Just heard this, not great news really. I know that makes England's game against Uruguay a little easier but they still have Cavani and Forlan to fall back on. Hopefully he won't be rushed back into the team and risk himself.

Torres had the same surgery before the 2010 World Cup and he did not play for 7 weeks


----------



## friedaweed (May 22, 2014)

I really wanted to see him fuck Ingurlnd over for the lols but if he's out of the WC he'll be fit for us at the start of the season and best of all not serving a ban for eating a Brazilian lady boy or shitting in Pele's chicken in a basket half time meal


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2014)

29/04 - Real Madrid 'preparing £70 million bid' for Liverpool ace Luis Suarez

25/05 - Real Madrid prepare £100m bid for Liverpool's Luis Suarez

Gotta love the transfer gossip. 
Suarez 'alleged' value has gone up £30m in under a month


----------



## MrSki (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (May 26, 2014)

MrSki said:


>


----------



## Voley (May 26, 2014)

MrSki said:


>


Fucking hell. 25 years.  Where did that go?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 26, 2014)

Rodgers has signed until 2018.


----------



## Badgers (May 26, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rodgers has signed until 2018.



Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Corax (May 26, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:


> Rodgers has signed until 2018.


Bugger. 

He's a bit good. After reading about how he'd schooled himself in the game I really wanted him at Spurs before AVB. Martinez was my second choice and that ain't happening either.


----------



## Sunray (May 26, 2014)

Rodgers was sounded out and seriously considered it but has publicly stated that he turned Levy down entirely down to Tottenham's hire and fire policy policy for their managers.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2013/dec/19/liverpool-brendan-rodgers-tottenham-cardiff


----------



## strung out (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for that story from December, very informative.


----------



## Favelado (May 29, 2014)

R.I.P. the 39 Juventus fans who died at Heysel 29 years ago today.


----------



## Badgers (May 29, 2014)

England should play like Liverpool - Paul Scholes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27617201


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 29, 2014)

Favelado said:


> R.I.P. the 39 Juventus fans who died at Heysel 29 years ago today.



Christ. So long ago. RIP them and my long gone youth.


----------



## strung out (May 29, 2014)

I hear you may be signing Lambert for £8m. If so, I may just soften my attitude towards Liverpool, as well as thanking you for the extra £1.5m or so in our kitty.


----------



## friedaweed (May 29, 2014)

strung out said:


> I hear you may be signing Lambert for £8m. If so, I may just soften my attitude towards Liverpool, as well as thanking you for the extra £1.5m or so in our kitty.


I misread that as Lampard for a moment there and considered burning all my shirts

I really do need a trip to spec-savers

Its a lot of dosh for a 32 yr old 'Big Lad' of a forward. That's the 4mil the echo's reporting not the 8 mil you must have heard in a Southampton chip shop queue  





There's Frankpost haunting me in my longsighted focussing problems again


----------



## strung out (May 29, 2014)

Cough up the extra you fucking tight bastards 

My favourite ever Bristol Rovers player


----------



## tommers (May 29, 2014)

Bit of a weird signing for liverpool isn't it?


----------



## strung out (May 29, 2014)

Good PR to sign a local guy playing for his boyhood club off the back of scoring the winning goal in a World Cup final though.


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2014)

Trying to work this out... 

Lambert's fee is £4 million plus £3 million add-ons IF Lallana joins the striker at Liverpool. Lovren is also part of the deal. 

I hear that the price offered is £32m for the three players  and the way the deal is structured Bournemouth will miss out on some sell on money  

Also Moreno from Seville


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2014)

Top of the league 

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/latest-news/163757-reds-finish-top-of-fair-play-league


----------



## The39thStep (May 30, 2014)

Ricky Lambert?


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2014)

The39thStep said:
			
		

> Ricky Lambert?



Lambert & Butler?


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I hear that the price offered is £32m for the three players  and the way the deal is structured Bournemouth will miss out on some sell on money



Classy.


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2014)

tommers said:
			
		

> Classy.



Yeah. Seems a bit off these sell on clauses. Bale was the worst example


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Yeah. Seems a bit off these sell on clauses. Bale was the worst example



What happened with that?


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2014)

tommers said:


> What happened with that?



Not really Spurs fault but Southampton suffered there. 

Southampton missed out on £21.3million



> Bale left St Mary's to sign for Tottenham in 2007 for £5 million, plus £5m in potential add-ons, and a sell-on clause guaranteeing Southampton 25% of any future transfer away from White Hart Lane. But the Saints renegotiated the deal when they found themselves in financial difficulties in 2008, accepting £3m to waive any future income from Bale



http://www.espn.co.uk/football/sport/story/226447.html#R5LzSj7Gf8vwZ6bl.99


----------



## tommers (May 30, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Not really Spurs fault but Southampton suffered there.
> 
> Southampton missed out on £21.3million
> 
> ...



Ah yeah.  I remember that now.   Unfortunate.


----------



## mack (May 30, 2014)

Done deal for Lambert subject to medical - I'd rather him coming on than Aspas - who we'll hopefully flog back to Spain for around 3-4 Mil.


----------



## Sunray (May 30, 2014)

I really rate Ricky Lambert.  He's strong, cool headed, retains the ball and a 1/2 decent eye for goal and a good pass.  One of Southampton's better players last year.

Only downside is his age, difficult to assess how long he can play on for before he has to stop.  Craig Bellamy has been taking anti-inflammatory drugs every day for the last 4 years and retired because he said his body couldn't really take any more and he's 34.

But if it means we get Lallana then even better.


----------



## Badgers (May 30, 2014)

I rate Lambert too. My guess is (if we hold on to Luis Starfish) that he will allow a bit more striker rotation rather than being a regular starting striker. 

Longer (hopefully ) season ahead next year with European games.


----------



## Utopia (May 30, 2014)

Anyone think the Lambert purchase is possibly in preparation for the departure of that nice Suarez fella?


----------



## big eejit (May 30, 2014)

I hear Gerrard has put an application in....

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...o-be-forgotten-eu-court-google-search-results


----------



## big eejit (May 30, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Anyone think the Lambert purchase is possibly in preparation for the departure of that nice Suarez fella?



I was wondering that, but think Liverpool will want to show more ambition. And presumably will have a lot more money to do so if he goes.


----------



## Utopia (May 30, 2014)

big eejit said:


> I hear Gerrard has put an application in....
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...o-be-forgotten-eu-court-google-search-results


 
Is that in relation to his 'slip' last season or the other 'slip up' he allegedly made with a barely legal girl he had a kid with....allegedly.


----------



## big eejit (May 30, 2014)

Utopia said:


> Is that in relation to his 'slip' last season or the other 'slip up' he allegedly made with a barely legal girl he had a kid with....allegedly.



Or his extreme insistence on the DJ playing Phil Collins. Going to be a busy lad.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 30, 2014)

Done deal for 4m, he'll be a good plan B.



Sorry about the music.


----------



## strung out (May 31, 2014)

The best goal he ever scored:


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2014)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> Done deal for 4m, he'll be a good plan B.



I thought that. He'll be good against a bus-parking team when you need to change things a bit. Still hopeful the Lallana deal goes through - last I heard we'd made a final offer of 25m.


----------



## Sunray (May 31, 2014)

I think Southampton will take it, its an improved offer and he wants to go to Liverpool.   I also don't think he's currently good enough to command more.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 31, 2014)

Sunray said:


> I think Southampton will take it, its an improved offer and he wants to go to Liverpool.   I also don't think he's currently good enough to command more.



I hope so. That's going to give us an amazing attack force if Suarez stays put.


----------



## Voley (May 31, 2014)

Might hinge on how much he liked playing for Pochettino.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2014)

Sunray said:
			
		

> I think Southampton will take it, its an improved offer and he wants to go to Liverpool.   I also don't think he's currently good enough to command more.



I think £25m is about the limit for Llandudno Bananaman. I read that Southampton wanted £30m for him when they rejected the first £20m bid from Liverpool


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2014)

Voley said:
			
		

> Might hinge on how much he liked playing for Pochettino.



Yeah. I suppose he could play for Pochettino for a about 4 months until he gets sacked. Also he can enjoy the magic that only the early stages of the Europa league can deliver.


----------



## Badgers (May 31, 2014)

Just picked up a 1992 FA Cup Final programme. 

Liverpool vs Sunderland


----------



## Sunray (Jun 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> I hope so. That's going to give us an amazing attack force if Suarez stays put.



Do we need it?  Did score 101 goals last season.

I'd like an amazing defence.


Badgers said:


> Just picked up a 1992 FA Cup Final programme.
> 
> Liverpool vs Sunderland



Watched that in a bar in Watford with a Sunderland mate.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 1, 2014)

Sunray said:


> Do we need it?  Did score 101 goals last season.
> 
> I'd like an amazing defence.



Yes. Suarez and Sturridge are bound to get injured at some point next season. We are also trying to buy several quality defenders. I'm sure we will have a stronger defence by August.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 1, 2014)

As well as a defender I hope we buy one tough-tackling, defensively-minded midfielder to mitigate against Gerrard's age and the possible decline of Leiva.


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2014)

What's the deal with Borini? Is he on the way back again now? He played well last season.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

Voley said:
			
		

> What's the deal with Borini? Is he on the way back again now? He played well last season.



I heard he was off?


----------



## Voley (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> I heard he was off?


Just googled. Sunderland offering 10m for him apparently.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

Voley said:
			
		

> Just googled. Sunderland offering 10m for him apparently.



No swapsies on offer?


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

Southampton and England striker Rickie Lambert has passed a medical at Liverpool after the clubs agreed a fee of about £4m plus add-ons.

Hurry up Lallana


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 1, 2014)

As soon as Lallana signs, it's time for the new Liverpool thread 2014-15.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> As soon as Lallana signs, it's time for the new Liverpool thread 2014-15.



What if he never signs? What then?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> What if he never signs? What then?


Then you will become the Miss Haversham of the football forum, this thread serving as your tattered bridal gown that was never used


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> What if he never signs? What then?



Then, Euston, we will have a problem.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> As soon as Lallana signs, it's time for the new Liverpool thread 2014-15.





Lord Camomile said:


> Then you will become the Miss Haversham of the football forum, this thread serving as your tattered bridal gown that was never used





goldenecitrone said:


> Then, Euston, we will have a problem.



This seasons thread was started 20/05/13 so we are already dragging our heels  

Maybe we should use ALL the other PL threads rather than our own? 
They all need posts to keep them interesting.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

Thread consistency  

Liverpool 2013/14 - 2,677 replies
Liverpool 2012/13 - 2,476 replies
Liverpool 2011/12 - 2,902 replies
Liverpool 2010/11 - 2,701 replies
Liverpool 2009/10 - 2,656 replies
Liverpool 2008/09 - 2,883 replies

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/liverpool-2009-2010.191343/


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Thread consistency
> 
> Liverpool 2013/14 - 2,677 replies
> Liverpool 2012/13 - 2,476 replies
> ...



An average attendance of 2716 replies per thread, including this one. Back of the net!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> An average attendance of 2716 replies per thread, including this one. Back of the net!



How did the Man City 2013/14 thread do?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 1, 2014)

Roughly 10% of those replies coming from yours truly. And I've just noticed Truxta's post count. Wonder what special event he's saving post number 40,000 for.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Roughly 10% of those replies coming from yours truly. And I've just noticed Truxta's post count. Wonder what special event he's saving post number 40,000 for.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 1, 2014)

Rumour is Alberto Moreno to Liverpool is done deal.  
£17.9m fee and some more mysterious 'add on' stuff again


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 1, 2014)

Badgers said:


> How did the Man City 2013/14 thread do?


----------



## mack (Jun 2, 2014)

Rickaaaaay!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 2, 2014)

mack said:


> View attachment 54967
> Rickaaaaay!!





> Lambert was born and raised in the Westvale area of Kirkby, Merseyside by parents Maureen and Ray.[9] Lambert joined local club Liverpool as a youngster aged 10, but was released when he was 15.



Welcome home Rickie.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2014)

Bloody hell he must be loving life right now 

"Yeah, I'm signing for my boyhood club but I can't hang around as I've got to fly over to Brazil to play in the World Cup"


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 2, 2014)

Has he got fortnum and mason tatted on his arms


----------



## strung out (Jun 2, 2014)

It's his kid's names - Carter and Maison. I remember when they were born and he came in to the shop I worked in to buy some bits and bobs with his new wife.

Fucking top bloke and although I don't really like Liverpool, absolutely stoked for him. He deserves everything that's come to him.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2014)

Suarez and Gerrard have more PL goals and assists in the last 2 seasons than Lambert (43) 

Only other players in the rest of the PL to beat him on this are Rooney and Van Persie


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Thread consistency
> 
> Liverpool 2013/14 - 2,677 replies
> Liverpool 2012/13 - 2,476 replies
> ...


taking 2008/09 as 100 there seems to be a general downward trend.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 2, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> As soon as Lallana signs, it's time for the new Liverpool thread 2014-15.



Southampton are not planning to do any more transfer business until they have appointed a new manager  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27665819


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 2, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Southampton are not planning to do any more transfer business until they have appointed a new manager
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/27665819



Patience, dear boy, patience. We need the patience of the Saints.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Patience, dear boy, patience. We need the patience of the Saints.


as long as you get the results of the saints i'll be perfectly happy


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2014)

Happy birthday Liverpool Football Club  

122 today


----------



## mack (Jun 3, 2014)

So with Moreno a probable done deal @ left back and rumours of Johnson going to Rangers - what does that mean for Flanno, Jose and Cissoko? can see the latter moving on with Flanno given the opportunity to make the right back slot his own with Kelly and Wisdom pushing for a place.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2014)

Adam Lallana has told the Southampton he wants to leave after the World Cup  

Suárez is back training 
http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/02/luis-suarez-uruguay-world-cup-squad-recovery


----------



## Sunray (Jun 4, 2014)

mack said:


> So with Moreno a probable done deal @ left back and rumours of Johnson going to Rangers - what does that mean for Flanno, Jose and Cissoko? can see the latter moving on with Flanno given the opportunity to make the right back slot his own with Kelly and Wisdom pushing for a place.



Jose Enrique is world class and we missed him massively.  If his knee hadn't been fucked wouldn't have shipped so many goals.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2014)

Reading that the Emre Can deal is all but done 

The Fabregas rumour mill is chugging along. Sounded like (if he was coming to the UK) Chelsea would be likely, however it seems that the special one and Cesc don't get on?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 4, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Reading that the Emre Can deal is all but done



Can we sign him?

Emre Can.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 4, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Can we sign him?
> 
> Emre Can.



There are many jokes and sports page headlines to be had


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

I read that Can is pronounced Jhan


----------



## Sunray (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.whoscored.com/Players/111212/


----------



## Favelado (Jun 5, 2014)

It seems Ian Ayre will do absolutely anything to seal a deal.



> Liverpool agree £9.75m deal for Emre Can with Bayer Leverkusen
> • German Under-21 player will join ‘subject to documentation’
> •_* Liverpool beat off Bayern Munich for his signature*_



http://www.theguardian.com/football/2014/jun/05/liverpool-sign-emre-can-bayer-leverkusen


----------



## Dandred (Jun 5, 2014)

Fuck, we seem to be doing some great business. Nice to get stuff tidied up before the World Cup.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

Shaqiri?


----------



## mack (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Shaqiri?



Bit early for cocktails now isn't it old chap


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

mack said:
			
		

> Bit early for cocktails now isn't it old chap


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2014)

mack said:
			
		

> So with Moreno a probable done deal @ left back and rumours of Johnson going to Rangers - what does that mean for Flanno, Jose and Cissoko? can see the latter moving on with Flanno given the opportunity to make the right back slot his own with Kelly and Wisdom pushing for a place.



Moreno has brought a house in Liverpool. Is that a sign or is he just a speculative investor?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 5, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Shaqiri?



Oh yes please.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 6, 2014)

You might guess I like this website....
http://www.whoscored.com/Players/76304/

Whats a bit worrying is that he can't defend at all.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 7, 2014)

I see the legend that is Sami Hyypia is now managing Brighton.  Good luck with that.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2014)

Bit of rumour about Ross Barkley and the figure of £33m being bandied around  

Can't see Everton parting with the lad


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2014)

7 days till the fixtures are announced  
Then the new PL season kicks off on the 16th August


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 11, 2014)

Badgers said:


> 7 days till the fixtures are announced
> Then the new PL season kicks off on the 16th August


 
Plenty of time to get the new thread up and running. Take your time, Adam. All in your own sweet time.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 11, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Plenty of time to get the new thread up and running. Take your time, Adam. All in your own sweet time.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2014)

Any idea what % of the starting England 11 will be Liverpool players?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 14, 2014)

Apparently five players are LFC are in the sting 11. I'm drunk and my maths is shit, so some one else can do the sums....


----------



## Sunray (Jun 15, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Bit of rumour about Ross Barkley and the figure of £33m being bandied around
> 
> Can't see Everton parting with the lad



He's not worth that yet.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 15, 2014)

Sunray said:
			
		

> He's not worth that yet.



Would be nice to nab him and Lallana


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2014)

Badgers said:
			
		

> 7 days till the fixtures are announced
> Then the new PL season kicks off on the 16th August



Fixture day  

Rumours opening fixture against Arsenal


----------



## Badgers (Jun 18, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Rumours opening fixture against Arsenal



False rumours  

We are playing Southampton (if they still have any players) at home to start the year  
Then Man City away in the second


----------

